# Due towards end of January 2009



## elm

A thread for mutual support and chat for everyone due towards the end of Jan / early Feb. 

I'm due on the 24th January 2009 and I'm missing the bump buddies thread from the first tri so am hoping everyone posts here (the more the merrier) and we can all keep up to date with how each other is doing :happydance:

:hug:
........................20 Week Scan Date......................EDD.........................Team
helen1234..........*11th Sept 08*.......................23rd January 2009.........Blue

biscuit...............*11th Sept 08*........................22nd January 2009.....Pink

LuluBee.............2nd Sept 08..........................28th January 2009..........Blue

BabyD...............2nd Sept 08..........................23rd January 2009...........Pink

Beltane.............27th Aug 08.........................24th January 2009.............Blue

Jaylene..............*11th Sept 08*......................19th January 2009............?

elm...................*11th Sept 08*.......................24th January 2009....Blue

princessellie........27th Aug 08.........................19th January 2009..........Pink

hellotasha..........*11th Sept 08*.....................25th January 2009.........Pink

xLaurax...............*8th Sept 08*................21st January 2009.........Blue

Nicky..................*17th Sept 08*...............28th January 2009.......Yellow

Totally Mommy.....26th August 08......................19th January 2009.......Blue

Dragonfly.......................................................26th January 2009

kitty1987.........15th Sept 08.............................31st January 2009......Blue

Michelle100.....................................................16th January 2009......Blue

hypernorm.......................................................28th January 2009

bibswy.............................................................12th January 2009... Yellow

blah11..............................................................10th January 2009

charlie.............................................................13th January 2009

Bellylicious........................................................30th January 2009

Curlywoo...........................................................19th January 2009

(? indicates hoping to join team blue / pink soon!
*Lulu Bee has her private appointment on Thursday 14th August )


----------



## helen1234

yo...
i'm here lol, 
i'm due 23rd as well, shall we have a bet who'll get there 1st? lol.
hows everyone doing?, 
i'm still heaving like a trooper lol, i even did it in the queue at asda only twice though, the checkout woman looked at me like 'what you doing' and i was like "i'm ok i'm always doing this" soooo embarrassing lol.
other than that everythings good
oh and hows everyone bumps growing still can't feel mine but my trousers are etting tight 
xx
xx


----------



## LuluBee

:happydance::happydance:
I've missed having bump buddies!
I'm feeling much better most of the time. Although I'm sure me and my husband provided passers by with lots of amusement earlier in the week. He left work feeling ill and we were just on the way to the doctors when he pulled over saying he felt sick, seeing him puking set me off and so the pair of us were stood throwing up at the side of the road for a good few minutes - at least he got a taste of what I've been feeling like!
How are everyone's bumps? Mine's started to grow quite bit recently:hug:


----------



## elm

:rofl: ohh LuluBee that sounds terrible but made me laugh!!! 

Sorry Helen - put my due date on a day earlier than I'm due... don't know what that was about, I've edited it. I think I'll go into labour first and give birth last - I am thinking it will be an epic labour!!!

My bump is getting huge but I think it's still mainly fat and bloat, I was another 4lbs heavier when I weighed myself earlier but I was full of food and drink. Ordered loads of clothes off ebay for 99p (& £14 postage but there's LOADS of things!).

My friend who I haven't seen for ages gave birth today, she text me a photo of her gorgeous little baby girl - can't wait to have one!!!

Anyone had any flutterings yet?

(yay for bump buddies!!! :happydance: xxx)

x


----------



## biscuit

Hi Everyone.

Thanks for the heads up Elm, I have been missing our buddies thread. It's good to catch up with everyone. Sounds like you are all doing fine.

I'm feeling pretty good these days and the bump is definitely growing, yay!:happydance: I had my first midwife appointment on Tuesday, AT LAST! It went really well, she was lovely and it was so nice to have somebody talk to me like I am an actual pregnant person. I have another appointment today, with a doctor this time so that he can approve me for the type of care that I want. I am hoping to get into the Know Your Midwife scheme, not sure if you have a similar thing in the UK. Basically I will see a team of about 4 or 5 midwives throughout my pregnancy so that when I go in to give birth I will know whoever it is that is there with me. Also means I get to give birth in the birthing suit which has a big comfy double bed so that OH can stay overnight with me. The midwife said that the doctor may do a wee scan today, just to check my dates and make sure there is only one baby. I am sooooo excited. I also have my proper scan booked for the 11th of September.

We are off on holiday next Sunday :happydance::happydance::happydance:. We're going up to the tropical north of Queensland to stay in the rain forest for a few days and then we're going out to one of the islands on the barrier reef for a week. Ohh my goodnes, it's going to be so nice. It's the first proper relaxing holiday OH and I have had together in the 8 years we've been together. We thought we'd better squeeze it in before baby arrives.

Anyway, forgive me for the length of this entry, it's been a while.


----------



## elm

How did it go at the doctors biscuit? We've got our scans on the same day in September! Are you going to find out the gender? 

That double bed thing sounds great! I'm really hoping we get somewhere sorted out to live so I can have a home birth but it feels like that's not going to happen in time! 

I'm seeing my midwife on Wednesday - well a midwife, my usual one is off this week. 

Hope everyone's well xxx

:hug:


----------



## Beltane

Here I am dolls!!! Come on January and hurry the heck up!!


----------



## elm

Beltane said:


> Here I am dolls!!! Come on January and hurry the heck up!!

:happydance: Glad you found us!! It just took me ages to find this thread and it was right at the top!!! Do you think your man is going to get jealous of your lovely new maternity pillow thing?!

xxx


----------



## baby D

Hello all, i'm due end of January too - the 23d (was told 21st but changd at tweleve week scan). Would be lovely to join you and have a place to share experiences and generall progress. So, have many felt movement yet?

:hug:


----------



## biscuit

Welcome Baby D. In answer to your question, nope haven't felt anything yet. Thought I might of the other night but that was quickly followed by a wee fart so seems I was mistaken.:rofl:

Had a great appointment with the Doc yesterday. Midwife had told us he may do a quick scan but not to get our hopes up. I went in with a full bladder and had to wait 45 minutes but he actually did do the scan so it was worth it. He had a good prod around at my belly first and said he thought I was a good bit further on than I had said because my bump is bigger than expected. I was quite excited at this, it's nice to have a professional tell you that you have a good sized bump, although I was a little worried he may say there were two babies! Anyway, it turns out there is just the one but he thinks my due date is more like the 22nd than the 27th, baby was a little bigger than expected but not as big as the bump indicates. It was soooo fantastic to see the wee one kicking and squirming. Just amazing to see what it's up to right at that moment. Everything looked good, two arms, two legs, one head, one strong heart.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

OH was pretty excited too, we haven't stopped grinning since.

Can't wait for the big scan on the 11th of September. We are leaning towards finding out the gender which makes it quite exciting.


----------



## baby D

Hey biscuit - well i hope you feel your little one real soon!

Yay am 16 weeks today! Feels fantastic. :happydance:

I too had a midwife appointment, no scan, though, but did get to hear the heartbeat - midwife said it's slightly higher, which indicates a baby girl!!! On the other hand she said, ahhh, hang on, it's slowing, yes it could be a boy! Reckon we will find out on the 2nd of September at our detailed scan. I am really looking forward to it!

How is everyone today?

:hug:


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I am so late in joining....I rarely make it on here during the weekend and this weekend was the long weekend.

I am due January 19th and have been missing the bump buddies as well, so thank you Elm!! 

How is everyone doing today? I had a baught of dizziness this morning and almost got sick in the sink, but i think it is from going all the way up the stairs from the basement to the top floor in out two storey. :rofl: Other than that I am getting more and more hungrier everyday. DH finally admitted that there is a bump and talked to LO last night. Have not felt anything yet but am hoping to have an easy time with my new doppler that i am waiting for in the mail today, tonight. 

Hope you are all well.
Love,
Jaylene


----------



## LuluBee

I kept thinking i could feel something fluttering away this afternoon - but i had quite a big lunch and think it's more likely to have been wind unfortunately. I can't wait for those first little flutters though!

People are starting to notice my bump when I wear tight clothes. We were at the airport last week to go to Paris and I was wearing a vest top and long skirt, when we got to check in the lady asked me how many weeks pregnant I was - I was so excited :happydance::happydance:

Have been busy buying little blue baby clothes now we know the sex, I keep saying i'll wait til our scan next week to get it confirmed before I buy anything esle and then I see another cute little sleepsuit and I have to buy it! I'm keeping all the labels and receipts and reckon I can always swap if the first doctor got it wrong! 

Glad you're all ok and good to be in touch with everyone again - I've missed you all :hug:


----------



## biscuit

Just noticed that Jaylene and I have our 20 week scan on the same day and I think Elm is that day too. We need to celebrate. Have you all had a read of the Pregnancy Traditions thread over in second trimester? It's by Sarhaka I think and it's absolutely hilarious!


----------



## redberry3

biscuit - we do need to celebrate!!! what shall we do? I have seen the thread but am not sure what to do. 

LuluBee - that's okay, i have not bought anything yet and am still hesitant to do so. Good for you for indulging though. Your LO is lucky!!

Got my doppler in the mail yesterday and heard the heartbeat....I guess this means I could go and buy some clothes!! ;)

Glad to have you all back!
:hugs:


----------



## elm

Hello :) 

Just started puting all our EDDs and scan dates and things on the first page, have lots of blanks so let me know what to put in them / tell me to get things right that I've got wrong!!! 

Are we still the same EDD Beltane? Mine got moved by a day so not sure now. Wasn't sure what you're counting as your EDD LuluBee x

I had my mw appointment today - everything went really well, all my test results were good (including my iron levels which was lovely). Had blood taken for my triple test and if there's a high risk they'll let me know in about two weeks time. Haven't got any more appointments til my scan now. It's lovely sharing our scan date! Hope they all go well.

Sounds great buying things LuluBee! I can't wait to join you. Might have to get a few little white sleep suit things (or whatever they are!) soon... 

xxx


----------



## redberry3

hey elm,

glad to hear all went well and that your iron levels are up!! good girl!!! ;)

I am on team yellow if you want to add that.

Thanks for keeping everything up to date!!

Love and hugs and a good night to you all!
Jaylene
:hugs:


----------



## biscuit

My EDD is the 22nd of January and I am hoping to join team blue or pink at my scan.


----------



## LuluBee

They've put my EDD back to the 28th Jan (just haven't been bothered to change my ticker). I've got my 20 week scan on the 2nd September, but get to see LO at my private appt next thursday (am counting down the days!)
:hug:


----------



## helen1234

we're all literally days within each other how cool is that...
i was a day late with rosie if i'm a day late this time it'll be on my mums birthday.
've got my 2nd mw appt on monday, she'll listen to the heartbeat as well, 
i'm having a home visit, she'll set up my 20weeks scan as well, so far i'm on team yellow and staying there.......mmmm so far anyway lol
not felt any flutters, but do feel heavy in my tummy now and slightly harder in places for a while, but still no definate bump, won't be long though
xxx


----------



## elm

Thanks everyone! 

Think I may have had a bit of a fluttery bubble today but it may have been wind!!! 

Four months tomorrow - must buy cake!

:hug:
xxx


----------



## redberry3

elm said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Think I may have had a bit of a fluttery bubble today but it may have been wind!!!
> 
> Four months tomorrow - must buy cake!
> 
> :hug:
> xxx

yay!!!! :dance: four months!!!!!

umm, lets pretend even if you think it is, that it was not wind. ;)

:hug:


----------



## baby D

Yay, elm - bet is was baby not wind! Enjoy your cake xx


----------



## redberry3

how's everyone today....i have the attention span of a 6 year old.......
need a pick me up........
hope you all have a great weekend!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## LuluBee

Oh poor Jaylene - at least it's the weekend! My brain is in surprisingly good working order at the moment. It's the rest of me that's falling apart, my back is killing me, I keep getting really bad heartburn and I slept funny last night so have really sore hip :cry: I'm going shopping tomorrow so am going to invest in a pregnancy pillow and search for some clothes that fit me!


----------



## redberry3

Good girl!!!! Go for some Retail Therapy that should help you and hopefully the walking around should help your hip and back.

:hugs: at least we have each other!!!!


----------



## elm

Hope you enjoy your lovely shopping trip LuluBee. What sort of pillow are you getting? Will you let us know what it's like please? I'm not sure whether to get the long one or the big V one.

I've got a Chocolate Fudge cake to eat to celebrate FOUR MONTHS with!!! :happydance: :happydance: Still waiting for OH to come back with my tea, we're having chip shop chips but we were intercepted on the way home from swimming by his friend so haven't managed to eat yet. Grrrrrrrrrr!

:hug: xxx


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Think I may have had a bit of a fluttery bubble today but it may have been wind!!!
> 
> Four months tomorrow - must buy cake!
> 
> :hug:
> xxx

oh wow you felt it move how fab...
i was sat having lunch and i felt a bubbly feeling, then a few hours later i felt it again, hmmmmm i wonder if i felt it too now..

anyways last night after 6 weeks of messing with the dam thing i got my doppler to find a heartbeatyaya:happydance::happydance:
i nearly jumped out my skin and it defo wasnt mine it was going pa dum pa dum pa dum pa dum lol. 

i had a cream scone does class as cake lol or should i et another tomorrow just to be sure lol
xx


----------



## elm

:happydance: yay!! So glad you found your babys heartbeat Helen! x

I think a cream scone does count but is nowhere near enough to celebrate feeling LO move, reaching four months and finding the heartbeat! More cake is definatley required! 

:hug:


----------



## biscuit

Hi Everyone,

I had a great dream last night where I was breast feeding a wee baby boy:sleep::baby::cloud9:. It was lovely feeling, although I have no experience of breast feeding so it could be entirely different in reality. Anyone else been having any baby dreams?

OH and I are off on holiday tomorrow so you may not hear from me for a while. Two weeks in the sunny far north of Queensland, can't wait! :happydance: I guess it is our final little luxurious indulgence before the wee one arrives. Have a nice couple of weeks everyone, I trust you will all be here when I get back. :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

have a fab hol biscuit.... i had apple turnover cake and a kfc to celebrate baby flutters, and finding the heartbeat after totally giving up, i keep getting it out to make sure it wasnt a fluke, 
xxx


----------



## elm

That sounds like a lovely dream biscuit. I dreamt I was in Dr Who and didn't want anything bad to happen but knew it would because it always does... Hope you have a lovely holiday! x

Have you seen how fast the heartbeat is Helen? Mine's normally 154-160 beats a minute (approximately, we count it for 15 seconds then x it), there's an old wives tale that the heart speed tells you if it's a girl / boy.

My ankles are huge today been shopping, got a granny bra from M&S - it's supportive and comfortable but it's not sexy at all, it feels like armour against sexual advances..! My breasts have gone from a 36DD the weekend I conceived to a 38C and 38D (different bra styles) at 10 weeks to a 36E today. E!!!! Hope they don't carry on growing at this speed... they'd be too scary by 40 weeks if they did... 

:hug:


----------



## LuluBee

I got new bras as well today, but treated myself to some pretty pink ones from Mothercare - although have not yet had the energy to unpack them and try them on - I was a 30E when I conceived and am definitely bigger but Mothercare didn't have anything that large in stock so I've gone for a 34E and am keeping my fingers crossed it fits! 
I did get round to testing out my new body pillow though! I bought a long straight one - also from Mothercare - it's really comfy and does seem to do the job - at least it did for my two hour nap this afternoon! I'll let youknow how it stands up to a whole night, but I'm feeling optimistic :happydance::happydance:
Elm I'm jealous of your chips! My husband has deserted me and gone to the football and then onto a stag night - he already sounds very drunk :hissy:


----------



## baby D

Hi guys - am thinking of getting a pregnancy pillow too as really finding nights uncomfortable at the moment.x

Can i ask where you got your heartbeat detector thingies from - i really fancy one x

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Shopping update!

Well my pillow did give me a pretty good night's sleep, it wasn't the completely uninterrupted sleep I was hoping for though. I woke up with pins and needles in my arm a couple of times from getting it trapped under the pillow! But no achy hips and a it's a good way of making sure Matt doesn't take over the bed in his sleep :happydance::happydance:
I am very pleased with my bras and panties from Mothercare they look really cute - much better than the plain black and white ones I got from M&S


----------



## baby D

Well the pillow sounds good to me - must geet one. I agree with you about the bras, i got mine from M & A and they are not the most attractive of undies are they! Must admit though, they are comfy and as my boobs ache so much at the mo (not to mention itch! lol) i am happy. :happydance:

So how are everybodies bumps doing? My movement seems to have vanished at the mo and i'm trying not to worry about it - but it's so reasuring to feel LO wriggle...:cry:


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> Have you seen how fast the heartbeat is Helen? Mine's normally 154-160 beats a minute (approximately, we count it for 15 seconds then x it), there's an old wives tale that the heart speed tells you if it's a girl / boy.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> not tried counting yet, but does sound like a train, i got the midwife coming round in the morning so i'll know what the rate is then.
> 
> had a massive row with my oh and it turned very ugly, so my relationship is on the rocks, i live 100 miles away from my parents and friends and feel pretty crap at the mo, my lovely oh after being together 7 years spent 2 years struggling to conceive, now wants his freedom, he wants to go to all nite parties, and basically bog off to the pub when he feels like it and not to be stopped by me.
> so last nite e came in and we had a row he kicked me in the shin and gave me a nice bruise, the punched the wall. how fab is that.
> his mum and dad came round as i rang them and all they did was take him to hospital. so when they went i packed a bag and turned up at my mums crying, she wants me to move back to my home village, and i think its the best all round if i leave now, if this is his behaviour if i say no it'll get worse and i'll be more isolated when baby arrives.
> i've seen a side of him that i don't like mortgage or not i aint a doormat.
> 
> rant over just had to vent it
> xx


----------



## elm

:hugs: oh Helen, I'm so sorry you're OH is being so stupid :hugs: 

Is it possible for you to stay at your mums for a bit and see what happens? I'm so glad you're not going to put up with his behaviour because it's totally unacceptable. At least if you went to your village for a bit you'd be able to spend time with people who love and care about you and you'll have some time to think away from him being an arse xxx

:hug: xxx


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> :hugs: oh Helen, I'm so sorry you're OH is being so stupid :hugs:
> 
> Is it possible for you to stay at your mums for a bit and see what happens? I'm so glad you're not going to put up with his behaviour because it's totally unacceptable. At least if you went to your village for a bit you'd be able to spend time with people who love and care about you and you'll have some time to think away from him being an arse xxx
> 
> :hug: xxx

i break up from work on friday so i'm going to spend the week up in derbyshire, that way i don't lose my job etc...
i've not spoke to him and he's not me, i think we've lost the communication thing. i know alot of men get a wobbly feeling of being trapped etc. but we planned this for a long time, and sulking off in a corner like he is doing is making it worse. unless he can explain why he's doing it, then i'm taking it as he's rather be with his mates down the pub than me then there is nothing to discuss and i'm better of moving back home. he's 33 not 18 thats what i'd expect from a tenn spitting the dummy like this, 
i'm sat here thinking the midwifes coming but just looked at the calendar and its tomorrow... i'm such a airhead:dohh:
xx


----------



## redberry3

hey helen - sorry to hear you are having some problems with your OH. It is not the time to be having these sorts of bouts and I am sure being with friends and family would help you out. hope your week goes good up in derbyshire and that it allows both OH and you to return to eachother with a clear head.

I think i am going to get a pillow, been waking up with a sore back and hips and my legs are quite achy as well.

Biscuit - Have a great trip...can;t wait to hear all about it when you return.

Love and hugs,
Jaylene


----------



## Beltane

Gosh- I totally forgot about this thread. I need to catch up! Elm- yes- I think our due dates are spot on. Glad to hear about the pillow LuLuBee- arent they heaven?!! Hope you are feeling better Helen. How many ladies are in this thread and who's going to pop first???! =)


----------



## helen1234

got my mw appt in the morning, ists a home visit she's goingto listen to the heatbeat as well, although i alreadty heard it with my doppler its not very loud...
oh is still being a pig and as shifted all the blame onto me, i really cant believe after being with him 7 years he'd turn his back its a total bolt out of the blue. he's gone back to his parents, i wanted to sit down and talk bout it but it just turned into a row.
so putting the wheels in motion to get moved asap, onl thing stopping me is rosie as she's settled here.

i went and bought a few baby bits today, only litte vests and stuff soooo cute.


----------



## elm

:hugs: Helen, a week away sounds wonderful. Hope it gives you some breathing space and you don't feel pressured into doing anything that you don't want to x

Had a bit of an argument with my OH this morning but it wasn't serious - just me being hormonal and him being a bit male. He's cooking a big curry now, it smells lovely.

I'm in desperate need of a big pillow, keep waking up and having to move because my hips are all achy.

I'll put the 24th on the first page for you Beltane. How was your trip?

:hug:
x


----------



## baby D

Helen, sorry to hear you are havingprobs with OH - maybe the reality of a child after trying for so long has startled him. I imagine that he will miss you when you when you go to your mums for a week and ask to talk xx Really hope you feel better soon hun x :hug:

I'm starting to get really worried as i have not felt any definate movement for nearly three days (bubs has been moving everyday for over a week before this....) To top it off i have had a tummy ache for two of these days - it has gone now but i'm still worrying...:hissy:


----------



## Beltane

Hope everything works it's way out Helen. Rosie will be your strength right now- I just know it. Big HUGS. Elm- My trip was lovely- got to see the Bodies Exhibit and lots of other pregant ladies also! We had an oceanfront view and it was so dreamy! You need to get a pillow little miss! It's so worth it. Baby D-- Is there any way you can get a doppler on eBay? I bet it would soothe you! Love to all I might have missed!!!!


----------



## helen1234

thanks ladies you are my angels:hugs::hugs:

i had midwife this morning, everyhting was great heard the heartbeat on her doppler which was soo loud lol, was 180 beats, which she said for this stage is normal, oh and i have a lob sided bump as well lol, i bet its another girl rosie will be so chuffed.
oh has gone back to his mum and dads, we need the space as he's not ready to talk, he's told his dad he wants the freedom to come and go as he pleases no questions asked :rofl: wouldnt we all like that that eh! can't be bothered with it so we'll; see if he comes round in his own time.

i've started sleeping with a pillow as well its great but i need a bigger one as i kick it out of bed, want one of those boppy things but they don't sell them in mothercare.
glad everyones doing great, roll on crimbo.
xx


----------



## elm

I'd definitely get a doppler Baby D, I'm sure that your LO is moving in there, just not where / when you'd notice it. 

If you go by the old wives tale of girls heartbeats being faster it'd put you firmly in team pink Helen. Hope your OH is really miserable without you, especially next week when you're not around. What's a boppy thing?! :hugs: xxx

Beltane, sounds like a wonderful trip, what's the Bodies exhibit? Is it that man that preserves dead people or something completely different?! I put everyones EDD, scan dates and team colour on the first page of this thread if you missed it - you've still got some blanks if you want me to fill them in x

I'm knackered, been swimming again. I've been feeling Chicken moving again I think, it's only when I'm sitting down not doing alot that I notice it. 

:hug: x


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Everyone, sorry our internet has been playing up this week. Hope you're all ok? Helen I hope things are starting to get a little better and your time away from home is helping :hugs:
How did your midwife appointment go Jaylene?
Wehad a good listen to Pip's heartbeat at our's on Tuesday his was 158 beats a minute - is that fast? Then the midwife butrchered my arm trying to take blood for my Triple Test, my veins are rubbish they always have to take blood from my hand but they all insist on trying my arm first. Matt decided to leave the room after a few minutes of watching her scrape around my arm with a needle - much good he'll be at the birth :rofl:
Have my consultant appointment this afternoon and am really looking forward to seeng Pip again (and double checking he is a little boy!). We have a full hour with the consultant so am looking forward to getting a chance to have a good discussion abotu everything without feeling rushed - and hopefully should get some answers by the end of it! Keep your fingers crossed ladies and I'll let you know how I get on :hug:


----------



## LuluBee

We've just got back from our consultant appt and I am so glad we went it was definitely worth the extra money! :cloud9:
They did a normal ultrasound scan and we could see Pip's spine and ribs and heart and brain and everything so they marked off a lot of hte things they check on an anomaly scan - which will be a little less stressful now! The consultant did the scan and talked us through everything we were seeing, checking Pip's organs as we went through and confirming that we are having a little boy :happydance::happydance:Then he did an internal scan for hte cervix length, which was better this time at 2.9cm. It's still a little lower than they would like so he recommended having cervical scans every two weeks for hte next 6 weeks or so just to make sure that things don't deteriorate. But things are looking much better!
He also talked through other things we could do to reduce the chance of preterm labour and gave me a special home testing kit to check the PH levels inside the vagina as these can help check for any infections that can also lead to pre-term labour. 
It's cost us £260 and will probably cost a little bit more over the coming weeks, but we spent an hour with the consultant who went over everything in such detail and made us feel like human beings - it made such a difference and i'm so much happier now. Thanks for all your support on this it's really helped :hug:


----------



## elm

:happydance: that's fantastic news LuluBee xxx So glad that you've got all the info and help you need even if it's private (stupid NHS woman). Chickens heartbeat is 156-160 beats per minute and it's normal (supposed to indicate you're having a girl according to some old wives tale!!!!)
xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Thanks honey, I feel so much better now and more confident that even if we have to have more private treatment we can make sure that Pip goes to term (or as close to it as possible!)

Pip must be the exception with the heartbeat thing, he's definintely a boy :blue:They gave us a DVD of the scan and I've just been playing it to my parents. He is so cute. They did measurements of his head, thigh bone etc. I can't believe his belly has a circumference of 10.5cm already - he's a right little tubster! :hug:


----------



## helen1234

hello girls, well i've a good long talk with oh, i knew there was something up, in 7 yrs being together i'd never seen him act soooo irratic and weird, let alone be anyway violent. he's wel he was feeling alot of pressure with the baby, it took us so long to concieve he didnt believe it was going to happen, now he's worried about the financial stuff and responsbilty stuff, and the fact his social life is going to change, and the pressure of finishing the house, as we bought it very rundown and have knocked walls down and built wall you name it we've done it, but the kitchen, hall, and baby room needs doing. anyway he was genuninely ashamed of himself for kicking off like that. so we'll see what happens, i spoke to the midwife and she said this happens to men more often than we think, i feel sorry for him iys not him at all. just glad we've sat down and talked it throug, stll going to see my mum next week and my best friend who has a baby end of august.
anyway as well while i'm rambling lol, i think i must be having a girl cos the heartbeat was 180, midwife said thats normal for 6 weeks but i've not seen anyone elses that fast.

elm boppy thing is a preg pillow that they sell in the states i can't remember who i heard write a thread about it, but i googles them and they look fabtastic
xxx


----------



## baby D

Lulubee, that really is wonderful news to hear x

Helen, so glad you and oh seem to be moving forward - reckon he just got a bit spooked and everything will be fine x

I have relaxed a little now as am feeling little one move again - not as often as id like though. When will we begin to feel regular movement everyday?


----------



## elm

Helen, I'm so glad you've managed to have a good talk with you OH. Hope it makes your week away loads better x

LuluBee - think the old wives thing isn't very acurate at all - theres been loads of people on here who've disproved it including you! And mine's the same as yours and I've had 'boy' as my nub prediction! 10.5 cm sounds big - hope mines that big too (but isn't too big when he's due out!!!).

Haven't really felt Chicken move today, am going to get my doppler out soon and check he's alright in there xxx

eta. off to look at boppy pillows!!! x


----------



## Beltane

Thanks for posting our EDD's and info Elm- what a doll! Not getting a 20 week scan but a 16 week scan instead. The date is August 27th and will be finding out the gender- wheee!! Yes- the Bodies Exhibit is preserved human bodies- it was amazing!

Helen -you okay?


----------



## elm

They had that exhibit over here in Manchester I think - it looks fascinating but think I'd be a bit creeped out by a room full of them...! Any gender predictions Beltane?

x


----------



## Beltane

Hmmm- I keep having baby girl dreams which leads me to believe I'm having a boy! They always say you have the opposite of what you dream. This 2ww is worse than the original 2ww I think! lol.


----------



## helen1234

just broke up from work for the week yayyy so need a break...

who here is going to find out the gender, i was yellow all the way but my oh and rosie are really wanting to find out either way, half of me really want to know the other half wants to wait... 
hmmmm dilema i've got a sneaky feeling it'll be a girl as i'm being sick now and again like i did with rosie had no early symptoms either sickness wise
xx


----------



## redberry3

Helen - such good news about you and OH. It take a while but those men sure seem to come around if it is important. Glad you are off work. Take it easy and have some fun with LO. I am on the fence again about finding out the gender. Still staying ture to tema yellow but finding it harder and harder as people keep finding out what they are having.

Lulu - I am so ahppy that everything worked out at your appt. It is so good that you feel so good about carrying LO close to term if not right on time. I am thinking of you!!

Hope all the rest of you are doing well. I think it is a GIRL BELTANE!!!! LOL. I think you are dreaming of girls because you are having a girl, but I could be wrong.

No predictions on my side yet. Am anxiously awaiting the 20 week scan on the 11th of September.

What are all of you doing to keep active?

Listened to LO HB on the doppler last night and it was the strongest it has every been. It was amazing I almost shed a tear because it was just so clear. I am so happy that I got one as I know I have it if I ever have any doubts.

Well I should go.
Love you all so much!
xxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## helen1234

oh wow jaylene we have our 20 week scan on the same day mine is at 3pm dunno what time it will be your end of the world, i'm thin king i am going to find out lol may change my mind but i just don't think once i get in the scan room i could resist ot knowing lol.
plus the clothes are so cute i don't want to just put him/her in yellow green or white my mum is the most amazing nitter so i'll have lots of pretty cardigans or aran type cardigans as it'll be winter baby.
xxx


----------



## elm

That's 4 of us having our 20 week scan on 11th September (Helen, Jaylene, biscuit and me), I've updated the first page. Me and biscuit are both hoping to find out the gender I think - I've given biscuit a question mark so thinking she probably said she was!

I had a really naughty dream last night - wonder what that means!!! :rofl:

I'm sure I'm having a boy just because I can't think of a boys name I like as much as the girls name I like!! 

:hug: x


----------



## helen1234

oh wow how fun is that? all on the same day lol, well we are all days apart spose, not well if we go into labour on the same day too.. tee hee


----------



## elm

we'll have to all have sex and drink raspberry leaf tea whilst eating currys on the same day and see if anything works!!! x


----------



## LuluBee

:happydance::happydance:
I'm looking forward to hearing what you're all having on the 11th! I'll be on holiday so will have to find somewhere to check the internet, Matt will think I've gone slightly loopy but nevermind!

Good luck with your pillow shopping Elm, Helen hope you enjoy your week away, my MIL has started knitting cute little blue cardigans for Pippin he's going to look so beautiful in them.

Jaylene - I've been told not to do any exercise apart from very gentle swimming because of the problems we're having with my cervix and just to accept that I'm going to put on a few extra pounds. I had planned to carry on doing yoga, pilates, aqua size and a gentle gym regime but hey ho - at least I have a good excuse!

Hope you're all having a good weekend ladies, I'm off to pick up a parcel of maternity clothes I've ordered - just hope they fit!

:hug:


----------



## baby D

Oooh i wish my scan was the same date as someone... how exciting for you all! Mine is on the 2nd of sept and i cannot wait - i intend to find out if i am carrying a mini me or mini him and then we are off shopping! I really am so excited! :happydance: :happydance:

Well pickle gave me my first real kick yesterday - two in a row and fairly hard - i nearly jumped out of my chair! Can't wait for that kind of movement to be regular! :cloud9:

Am a little down though as im feeling slightly sick today and thought that stage was behind me.... :hissy:

:hug:


----------



## LuluBee

Baby D - I've got my scan on the 2nd at 2pm! What time is your's? I've been feely a bit sicky the last week or so, mainly in the morning. It's not been as bad as when I had full on ms but have been rather nauseus and keep feeling dizzy if I don't get my lunch at 12


----------



## baby D

Lulubee - Yay same date - mine was initially 2 aswell....but they moved in to 8.30am!!! Still, at least we get longer to shop for baby clothes :rofl:

So what team are you hoping to join - blue or pink? I have an 8yr mp - thouge a pink buson so kinda hoping i havh i don't mind too much.

:hug:


----------



## LuluBee

oooh an early start for you then! We have to have scans every two weeks because of my short cervix so we already know we're having a little baby boy. It's strange before I was pregnant I always wanted a girl and never could imagine myself with a little boy. As soon as I found out I was pregnant i just had a feeling the baby was a boy and was surprised at how happy I was with that idea. Now we know we're having a boy I'm so excited and so in love with my little boy :cloud9:


----------



## helen1234

just noticed jaylenes gone up a box yay
xxx


----------



## baby D

I felt the exact same with my son x Do think it will be nice to have one of each though xx


----------



## princessellie

oooh im due jan aswell, in fact i remember quite a few of u from 1st tri hehe

im due 19th jan, have my 20week scan on 1st september..only 15days woohoo

im deffo finding out boy or girl, i couldnt wait another 20weeks at least not knowing haha


----------



## elm

Hi princessellie! Nice to see you here! I'll put your dates on the first page :). Ohhhh, you're due on the same day as Jaylene. Have you got any feelings as to if you're having a boy or a girl?

I keep wanting to buy little dresses but I'm sure I'm having a boy x

:hug:


----------



## Beltane

Did you get a Boppy yet dear Elm?


----------



## baby D

I think my ticker has moved up abox today!!!!


----------



## princessellie

hmm well im pretty convinced im having a boy but we'll see hehe


----------



## redberry3

i am convinced i am having........a baby......haha......

the good news (?!?!?) is that we may have decided to figure out the gender of our LO. Too much pressure from each other with all of our ideas to figure it out so we are leaning towards finding out. 

welcome princessellie!!!

love you guys!
xoxoxo


----------



## LuluBee

Oh Jaylene, I don't think you'll regret finding out. It's lovely to keep it a surprise but I think it's so nice to know what you're having and be able to buy lots of little blue / pink clothes for your LO. We're not telling anyone apart from our parents and my sister who's due a few days before me, we're keeping everyone else in suspense! I'm looking forward to finding out what you're having - have you got any inclings?:hug:


----------



## elm

Hello everyone :hugs:

I got a 'GOSA MÅBÄR' from Ikea Beltane it looks like this - 

https://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/78863_PE202000_S3.jpg

It does not appear to be helping though - I've used it for a couple of nights now and I wake up wanting to turn over and have to move the whole thing. Think I'll get another couple of pillows and experiment.

That's great that you're thinking of finding out Jaylene if you both want to know. 
:happydance: Yay baby D!!! I thought I wouldn't make that box til the end of the week, looks like it's two ticker celebrations this week :happydance:

Has anyone felt stronger baby movements?

xxx


----------



## redberry3

Lulu - I have no inklings. :( Everyone else does, my good friend Becky thinks it is a girl and everyone else thinks it is a boy which i keep rejecting and getting all defensive and say it might be a girl...so maybe that is my intuition telling me I am having a girl. :)

Elm - Have yet to feel ANY movements. :( Hoping soon, unless I have a nocturnel babes that move at night when I cannot feel LO. :) How about you? When I listen to LO on the doppler he/she tends to be very active though and boot the doppler in the face, so maybe i have a frontal placenta that makes me not feel anything. :shrug:

p.s. sorry if I am coming across as moody ladies.....it is this heat....and some stress on my mind. Remember I Love you!

How is everyone else's moods been? How are you all feeling?


----------



## baby D

Jaylene - reckon your LO is prob moving at night. I hadn't felt mine for a while then happened to be woken by a fire engine last nite and bump was having a party in there im sure of it!

Yay elm - cant believe how exciting it is to move up a box xxxx


----------



## Beltane

Sorry it's not helping Elm. Maybe pillow process of elimination? One here, one there?

Hey Princessellie! Good to see you've joined our clan!

Jaylene- Have you decided yet if team yellow is out the window?!

Love to all!


----------



## hellotasha

elm said:


> A thread for mutual support and chat for everyone due towards the end of Jan / early Feb.
> 
> I'm due on the 24th January 2009 and I'm missing the bump buddies thread from the first tri so am hoping everyone posts here (the more the merrier) and we can all keep up to date with how each other is doing :happydance:
> 
> :hug:
> ........................20 Week Scan Date......................EDD.........................Team
> helen1234..........11th Sept 08.......................23rd January 2009...........Yellow
> 
> biscuit...............11th Sept 08........................22nd January 2009............?
> 
> LuluBee.............2nd Sept 08*..........................28th January 2009..........Blue
> 
> BabyD...............2nd Sept 08..........................23rd January 2009
> 
> Beltane.............27th Aug 08.........................24th January 2009.............?
> 
> Jaylene..............11th Sept 08......................19th January 2009............Yellow
> 
> elm...................11th Sept 08.......................24th January 2009.............?
> 
> princessellie.........1st Sept 08.........................19th January 2009............?
> 
> (? indicates hoping to join team blue / pink soon!
> *Lulu Bee has her private appointment on Thursday 14th August )


im due 25 jan pink bump woo x


----------



## elm

I only feel Chicken occassionally when I'm sitting / lying down and not doing much especially if I've had lots of sugary stuff.

Beltane, I will experiment with pillows -something's got to help!

I've just been reading Jacqui's TTC diary (she had a miscarriage when we were in first tri if you're not sure who I mean) and she's got positive pregnancy tests today. Really happy for her, she's so lovely. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## elm

hello hellotasha! :)

Adding you now - welcome! x


----------



## LuluBee

Hi ladies, I'm not sure if my LO is moving or if I've just got wind a lot of the time. Sometimes it feels a bit different to wind, and sometimes it almost feels like someone is tickling the inside of my belly - but it feels a lot higher up (around my belly button) than it ought to so I think I'm just imagining things. I'm waiting for a full on boot in the belly! 
Congratulations on your pink bump Tasha :happydance: have you thought of any names?
Elm - thanks for letting us know about Jacqui I remember her from 1st Trimester - I hope she gets a sticky little bean this time round 
Hope you're feeling happier today Jaylene :hug:
I'm off to try and find a holiday in this country - we had to cancel our lovely 3 week holiday in Bali :cry:


----------



## LuluBee

Sorry ladies I'm going to moan - I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself and know I'm probably being rather selfish...

You might remember that my friend at work had a miscarriage a couple of months ago. We sit next to each other and when it happened we spent a lot of time together talking because neither of us wanted to hurt each other any more than possible in what was obviously quite a difficult time. Anyway, I've had a miscarriage before and know that you don't just get over it in a few months but I'm starting to get a bit upset that I still can't talk about my pregnancy etc. I don't want to sit down and have full blown excited chats about my baby, but we're having a tough time with the pregnancy and are at doctors / hospital most weeks, but she never even acknowledges that I've had an appointment and has stopped asking how I got on when I come back. If I even dare to mention the fact that I'm tired, or have a sore back all I get is 'well it was your choice' comment and it's just starting to feel really hurtful. 
I know it must be so painful for her to see me going through this when she wants it so badly but I just wish she could see that things from my perspective aren't always that great, i'm hardly having the perfect pregnancy and could do with a bit of support too - although I know how selfish that sounds and probably how impossible it is - it doesn't stop me feeling hurt :cry:
Sorry I know there's not much anyone can do to help the situation I just wanted to get it off my chest


----------



## baby D

:hugs: Lulubee that must be so hard on you - i don't really know what to suggest but i am sure she will come to terms with her loss in time and beable to share or at least acknowledge your excitement xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Thanks Baby D, I think I just feel sad because I miss having that friendship that we had before and I guess I need that now but can't have it. Thanks :hug:


----------



## redberry3

LuluBee!!!! :hug: I am so excited for you to be feeling movement, how awesome is that?!?!?!! I am thinking it is not wond, as I am sure you knwo what wind feels like and this has to be different. :hugs: I have actually been feeling the same sort of things, so am thinking it is not in either of our heads and it is our babies!! :happydance: Now on a more serious note, I am so sorry that you are going through this problem with your coworker. I am surprised that someone would treat you this way as you, even form the time I have spent getting to know you through posts on here, are such a caring sweetheart and mean no harm to anyone. If anything you care more about the rest of us than you do yourself....at least that is how it comes across in your very caring messages. I cannot relate on the side of miscarriage but what i can relate to is having someone in my life who unable to even have babies and yet still excited to hear everything about anyones pregnancy. Even my best friend who has been trying for quite sometime and failed over and over is super supportive and not selfish in the least. I do not think you are being selfish as you are still concerned about her well being, if anything she is being selfish in making such a harsh comment to you. If anything, know that you have the rest of us on here to talk to at anytime and if you need to ever PM one of us, we will always be there for you. P.S. you new avatar is hot!!!!!!

Welcome Tasha!!! These girls are the best....I pretty much love them.

Elm - I was so excited when I saw Jaqui's post about getting a :bfp: how exciting to hsve her join us again!!! anything on that cardigan piccy?? :rofl: I neeed to know if i should place my order!

Hope all is well with everyone today!
Less hot for me here, so not so anal and fiery, but still....I am waiting for THursday when it will be cold and rainy :happydance:

love you all!
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## elm

:hugs: LuluBee. I don't think you're being selfish at all. You don't want to hurt your friend but you need support yourself - it's a really hard situation your in. I hope that her comments stop soon - I'm sure they're her anger at what's happened to her coming out rather than her actually having any bad feelings towards you.

Maybe starting a conversation asking how she's doing and sneaking in a bit about how you're feeling towards the end might start getting her used to talking about your baby? She's going to confronted with a big bump every day and you're not going to be able to keep quiet when you get big kicks and things so it might help to get things started talking to her about things. 

Maybe you could start your comments with 'I wouldn't change it for the world but I'm getting really bad back pains today' so you're getting there to try and stop her comments first. 

I'm probably not being much help at all but thought I'd have a go. Really hope things improve for both of you soon :hugs:

:hug:

P.S. You're looking gorgeous in your new avatar x


----------



## elm

Jaylene, 

I may buy a button tomorrow which might mean a photo is coming soon.... Poor cardigan is feeling so much pressure!!! 

xxx


----------



## baby D

Jaylene - you are so good with words and sum up exactly what i was thinking about lulu's situation xx So glad that you too are feeling baby move.


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies,

Just being me, and I would do the same for any of you if you were feeling down. All of you are so supportive and caring and I could never imagine anything hurtful upon any of you. Thanks though for the kind words baby D, I may be good with words but terrible with spelling, typing and grammar!! :rofl:

Elm - Good! hehe. poor cardigan or poor you?

How is everyone doing today?

love,
J


----------



## LuluBee

Thank you so so much everyone, i worried so much after I sent that post thinking Oh God they're all going to think I'm so horrible. It was so lovely to come on and read all your lovely messages of support :hugs::hugs:
I'm not sure there's much that can be done about the situation I just think it's so sad that things have turned out the way they have and it's just nice to be able to share what I'm feeling with you ladies.

What are everyone's bumps like? I'm getting quite few strangers noticing that I'm pregnant now - are the rest of you getting that or have a I eaten a bit too much cake????????????

Love you all and thanks again I don't know what I'd do without you all :hug:


----------



## redberry3

Glad we could help Lulu! :hugs:
As for my bump, I think people think I have just eaten to much cake all my life. :rofl: 
I was telling Beltane today that when I am not longer prego I will be completely satisfied with my former body, as nothing could be worse than how unsexy I feel.
Mine is a little harder. But I look fat!!

Have a good night!


----------



## Beltane

I'm officially calling this group " The January Girls" 

=)


----------



## biscuit

Hi Girls. Got back from my holiday late last night and have just been catching up on all the news and drama in this thread over the past two weeks.

Helen - I was really sorry to hear about the trouble you were having with your silly OH but glad to read that everything is working itself out. Aren't men strange creatures sometimes!? I can imagine it was all a bit of a shock for you after that long together but it seems you were fairly sensible about it all and gave the situation some space.

LuluBee - Sorry to hear about your continuing troubles with your co-worker. It must be really hard. I know that my pregnancy is constantly on my mind and if I couldn't be relaxed and talk about it at work it would drive me nuts. I know the poor girl must be devastated and I can't imagine how she feels but hopefully she will start to see that her behavior is really affecting you. 

Elm - I have been reading about your pillow drama. Sorry you haven't found a good solution yet but glad to hear that that is the only drama you are having at the moment. I think I will be joining you in your quest for pillow perfection very soon.

Jaylene - Is it a bump or is it cake? Who really cares at this point :rofl:. I think mine is a touch of both but hopefully bump will win out over the next few weeks and people will stop looking at me like I am just a bit fat!

Sorry if I have forgotten to mention anyone, I hope you are all doing well.

My holiday was great! The weather was perfect, the location was beautiful, we had a lovely relaxing time. I tried my best to wander around looking as pregnant as possible but I'm pretty sure it just looked like a holiday gut! We went snorkeling on the Great Barrier Reef which was a little scary at first but absolutely amazing once I got over my wee fit of panic about nasty sea beasties. On our last day we went to the resort spa for a massage. I'd never had one before and it was a little odd at first to have someone other than OH groping at my body but I soon got used to it and had a lovely time. After the massage we had a big milk and honey bath in a private room overlooking the rainforest mmmmm. 

Not much change to report with the bump though. I don't think it has grown much and I can't be sure I have felt any movement yet. There have been a few wee moment where I thought maybe that was it but it was so faint or quick that I just couldn't be sure. Looking forward now to the big scan.

Hope you are all good. I think we should start posting bump pictures soon. Good to be back. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## helen1234

hellooo everyone, i'm back lol couldnt stay away all week.
but guess what? i have chos my pram i'm having the silver cross sleepover, in jetsport material, i got it £200 cheaper in the sale, its gorgeous, i get it on saturday but its goin straight to the in laws house, we've also chse zeddy and parsnip for the nursery the stuff i've chose the stuff out the mam's n papa's brochure its come to £345 so far oh nearly had a nose bleed at the cost but like i said the in laws bought the pram so we can spend a bit more and the other stuff (he gave me a false smile). but at least he's in the mood to go looking.
we've just knocked down another wall i our house lol, we knocked a pantry out to make the kitchen bigger so its all happening at our house dust as well lol.
also can you remember me saying i couldnt get the doppler to work properly and was totally doing my head in and could only hear the beat real faint, well me being soooo blonde hadnt charged it up, whe the battery had totally gone i charged it and tried again, and it nearly deafened me oh was in bits laughing at me lol. 
it is so clear now and i can get it so i can hear the plancenta or he heartbeat sounds like a train as well. and my oh had tears in his eyes listening cos it was 1st time he'd heard it, which was nice to see he is more tuned into it all and not acting like a bunny in the headlights so much.
so my next worry (cos there always is) i have a wonky bump lol, its totally on the left and is like a big hard ball in the mornings then goes soft maybe it'll right itself, it better or i'll look like a right mutant lol.

Jaylene: i cant feel much movement either i feel a few taps maybe once every few days, maybe its just lazy but then again i here it thrashing arouns on the doppler.
and i'm off team yellow its too infuriating guessing and the little boy/girl clothes are adorable as well. 

Elm: that pillow looks great i'm leaning on a normal pillow a the mo but i keep losing it in the night
love to all xxx.


----------



## baby D

Hi girls. Im feeling rather stressed today. OH and I decided it was high time we decorated our (rather old looking) home. So we knocked out the hideous fire place and removed all the awful wall-paper from lounge ad hall...the walls, they are so bad....que the plasterers! Well they finished a couple of days ago and OMG the mess is shocking! Nothing I (nor hoover/duster) do even touches the dust - it just keeps coming back! On top of that OH has removed all doors, skirting boards and carpets (we are having new ones). Honestly girls it's like homes under the hammer in here! I can't even escape for a hot bubble bath as there's no do0r on the bathroom - so not exactly peaceful! :hissy:

Oh and to top it off my sickness has returned! I thought i was past that - apparently not! :dohh:

Sorry for the rant girls - i just feel so NOT relaxed!!!!

Anyways, how is everyone else?

Biscuit, sounds like a heavely holiday x Glad you enjoyed it! xx

Sorry for the rant xx


----------



## helen1234

Baby D: i know exactly how you feel, nothing in our house apart from roof and brick is the same, oh knocked down a wall into the pantry got to wait for plumber to cap off the radiator now, and because it was a supporting wall he had to knock through the wall onto the stairs as well so bricks went smashing down the stairs as well, i just went out the way while he does it cos it just winds me up, he wanted to rip down the ceiling as well, but i stopped him as we've got to cook in there lol. as it happens we don't have to rip the ceiling down cos the plumber can go round it.
just think how lovely it'll be for when baby comes, we've finished our lounge and it loks completely different and now we're on the last leg of it, hall stairs landing, the kitchen, babys room and new front back door, oh an then we start on the garden having on/off drive put in, but i'd rather do it that way we have a small mortgage 3 bed ex council house and he money we save we can do it up as and whe we can afford it.
i eat sleep dust and have done 18 mth lol.
chin up hun don't last forever
xx


----------



## LuluBee

sorry this is a really quick post - have to rush out and give a lecture to my MIL's walking group tonight - just what I want to do after a day at work! 
Anyway, glad you had a lovely time Biscuit and Helen sounds like you've been having fun buying baby things - I might have to invest in a doppler it sounds so lovely!
I'm going to try and post a pic of my bump at the weekend, it is huge I'm quite worried, I've had so many scans I know my dates are right!

Speak soon


----------



## elm

Sure it's not that big LuluBee - mine is growing everyday... I posted some bump pics on second tri a bit ago, will have to take some more to compare!

Hello everyone :)

I'm soooooo jealous of your holiday biscuit, it sounds wonderful. I'm also jealous of you people doing your houses up, we haven't got one - going to start looking next month for somewhere to rent temporarily til we are allocated a nice one. We're having a bit of red painted on the boat tomorrow but it's not the same as painting lovely big walls and I can't do any of it as it's got really bad chemicals in which I need to stay away from!

I'd recommend trying the Ikea pillow Helen, I've found it's ok against my back if it's against the wall - it's worth trying anyway for the price it is and it's lovely for sitting up in bed with and will still be used even if I don't find it any good for sleeping with.

I've been getting quite a bit of acid reflux recently. I'm going to try eating bananas for it as they're supposed to be really alkaline - just haven't got round to buying any yet. 

Think Chicken's been tickling me today - could be anything though!!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## elm

Baby D - are you in team yellow? We've only got Jaylene in team yellow and she's wavering!!!

xxx


----------



## baby D

No No elm, am hoping to be in team pink - though i will still be smiling if i have a blue bump xx Hope to find out at the 20 week scanx


----------



## baby D

:happydance:

OMG!!!! Girls i just felt my first real kick - from the outside i mean!!! I'm so excited - pickle has been moving lots more recently - but not felt it that clearly!!!!

AM SO EXCITED :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## redberry3

baby D said:


> :happydance:
> 
> OMG!!!! Girls i just felt my first real kick - from the outside i mean!!! I'm so excited - pickle has been moving lots more recently - but not felt it that clearly!!!!
> 
> AM SO EXCITED :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
you must be on :cloud9:

:hug:

will respond later ladies!! :dohh: work to do!!


----------



## xLaurax

Evening Girlies....

Do you mind if I join you? I speak to Helen quite regulary :)

I'm due Jan 21st and expecting a lil boy :)

Hope everyone is well?

Laura
xxxx


----------



## baby D

Welcome Laurax - we have the same due date - mine was moved from the 23rd to the 21st!!! 

All the girls are lovely and supportive on here - you will be well looked after xx


----------



## elm

Wow Baby D! That's amazing! :happydance: xxx

Hi Laura - of course you can x Have you got another scan date? How's everything going?


:hug: x


----------



## xLaurax

Hey elm,

Yup my 20 week scan is 8th September, having to go on my own as OH has work commitments he can't get out of.

Everything is great at the moment, felt movements but no real kicks yet, im hoping they should come this week :) Its been great really, not been sick once just had bad nausea!!

Thanks for the welcomes girlies!!


----------



## baby D

I know :happydance: Cannot stop smiling! :cloud9:


----------



## elm

I've added you to the first page Laura. 

Jaylene - you're the only yellow of the January Girls (we might be in competition with other buddies threads for that title Beltane - think we'd win though!)

xxx


----------



## baby D

Yep - i reckon we'd win! Loving the 5 stars on topic page :rofl:


----------



## biscuit

Hi Laura and welcome to our wee group.

Baby D - I can't believe you really felt it kick! I am soooo jealous, I don't think I have even felt a proper movement on the inside yet!

It's so great that we are all off team yellow. It's going to be such fun finding out what everyone is having in a few weeks. Both my OH and I have been having lots of dreams about a wee boy and OH reckons that his instincts are telling him it's a boy but I just have no idea. Neither of us really mind which it is as long as it's healthy. We'd like to have both eventually and there are so many girls in my family that I think we are maybe hoping that it is a boy this time so we don't have to keep hoping and hoping for one later. I would love a girl though, I think some of the things we get to experience as women are so special and it would be lovely to pass all that on to a daughter.

MIL and SIL are coming to stay this weekend and I still haven't finished unpacking and tidying up after our holiday so I'd better get on with it. Bye for now XX


----------



## elm

baby D said:


> Yep - i reckon we'd win! Loving the 5 stars on topic page :rofl:

:rofl: that was me - none of the other threads have any :rofl: think everyone should vote on our thread so we win incase the other threads cotton on :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:happydance: for being off team yellow biscuit x


----------



## baby D

:rofl: elm, you naughty thing you - ha - love it :rofl:


----------



## baby D

PS - added my vote! Hehe! :rofl:


----------



## Beltane

Baby D- Take pictures!!- one day you will look back and think-- wow.. this was when i was pregnant with "insert babys name here". My mother always did a ton of remodeling and snapped photos of the before, during and after. We'de look back at the metamorphosis years later and be amazed.

Love the new pic Helen!

Hope you are all feeling wonderful. Are we all just about halfway there? How exciting!


----------



## baby D

Graet idea Beltane - it hadn't even occured to me... now where is my camera...


----------



## redberry3

Hey Ladies,

Sorry for the delay in longer response. I have actually been working!!! :rofl:

Biscuit - If I didn;t say it before, I will say it now, welcome back!!! Congrats on being of team yellow. It give you something to celebrate half way through your pregnancy and something you will be able to prepare for in the weeks/months to come.

Beltane - I like the idea and have been keeping track of the belly shots every week now. I seem to be growing. :) ONLY 5 DAYS UNTIL YOUR GENDER SCAN!!!!!!!!!!

Elm - as for being the only one on the January Girls that is on Team Yellow. I hate to dissapoint, but I am officially announcing that I, yes "I", have decided that we will find out what gender Babes is. :cry: I am the one saying yes, as secretly DH has always wanted to know and I think the only person who has ever waivered is me. So Team Pink or Team Blue.....we shall find out for many of us on September 11!!!

Helen - love the knew avatar. Glad to hear everything is going ok.

baby d - you probaby noted my excitement yesterday when you posted the kick, but if not..... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Laura - Welcome!!

Lulu - have you decided whether you will talk to that coworker of your or not? It bugs me that you cannot celebrate little milestones at work with her. Is it just the two of you or is there someone else who could take her place?? :hugs:

Feeling okay today. This weekend I only work Sunday at the p/t job and then am off all next weekend. The cut back of hours has begun.

Here are two pics of me, one at 17+5 & this week 18+5 if you have not seen them all ready. :blush:

Love you all.....

Jaylene
 



Attached Files:







17+5.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









18+5.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Everyone, I have a little more time tonight to write something - I literally pressed 'reply' and ran out the door last night! 
Laura - welcome to our little group, and congratulations on your little blue bump! I might get a bit confused, my real name is also Laura! - It doesn't take much to confuse me at the moment I think Pip has stolen some of my brain cells
Biscuit - Hope you have a nice weekend with your family and like you I'm so excited waiting to see what teams people start joining next month!
Jaylene - thanks for the pics, I'm going to a wedding tomorrow so will make sure I get some bump photos. About my friend Rachael, it's not too bad, there are lots of people in my office and I had a good chat with my boss, we get on really well and he was really supportive and is getting very excited about the baby so I'm feeling a bit happier
Baby D - congratulations on your kicks :happydance: I've started to get a few definite boots today. Nothing that you can feel from the outside, but I've been wearing the last pair of my jeans that fits me today and the waistband has been pressing on where Pip lies, he's been doing a bit of protesting! :happydance:
I'm sorry I know there's more of you to reply to so hope you're all doing well and looking forward to having a nice weekend! We're off to a wedding tomorrow so won't be around until Monday - hope you all enjoy it :hug:


----------



## LuluBee

Ok - I'm just getting ready to go the wedding, but am so pleased i wanted to tell you girls before I go

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got the results fo my Triple Test today in the post and Pip has a 1:5600 chance of Downs and is at low risk of Spina Bifida

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

At least one thing seems to have come good for us :hug:


----------



## xLaurax

Congrats hun, thats brilliant news :D

Thanks for the welcomes girlies :)

Been out this morning and bought yet more stuff for the lil un and popped into new look to find maternity stuff on 75% off.... so bought a fair few bargins as im off on holiday next weekend!!

Me and the OH went out to sainsburys again last night too as they have 25% off all clothing and accesories, so bought loads of sleep suits and boby suits aswell as a few outfits and made a nice saving.

I wish the next 19 or so weeks would hurry up lol, starting on painting the nursary today too :)

Hope your all well, and having a nice weekend!!

xxx


----------



## baby D

Hey lulu, enjoy the wedding hun xx

Laura - take it you have been buyi shng lots of lovlies for LO...how exciting! Iv'e not yet bought anything, but we intend to do a huge shop when we find out the sex on the 2nd, so cannot wait!!!


:hug: to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## elm

:hug: everyone x can't type much as I've strained /sprained my right wrist and i can't type v well with my left hand - going to end up hiurting that one too!!! xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

:hugs: elm, poor you - make sure you rest it - what did you do? xx


----------



## helen1234

Hello
Hello Laura nice to see you here.
anyways i picked up the pram yesterday took the inlaws as well, but.... couldnt get the dam thing all in the car lol, it was a 50 min journey each way to shrewsbury so i ended up doing it x 4 times i got a blinding headache and felt sick as a dog afterwards, my oh is so irratic when driving lol so chuffed i got it.
tought i felt a kick yesterday but nothing since so not sure now lol
oh and the morning sickness has got worse lol was only coming down the stairs yesterday and was sick in my hand usually it starts when i put the toothbrush in my mouth (sorry was that too much info) lol, at least when its morning sickness it aint food that comes up just spit lol.
well not long till we all know what team we'll be on 
heres my prediction, 
laura will have a boy ( thats obvious lol)
princess a girl
elm a boy
jaylene a girl
lulu a girl
biscuit a boy
Beltane a girl
baby d a girl 
and me i'll go by the nub experts guess a boy
have i guessed everyone 
but i'm always wrong so you'll all have the opposite lol
xx
oh and i changed the avator thought its nice to see who we all chatting to now and again
xx


----------



## LuluBee

Oh Elm - what have you done? Hope your wrist's feeling better today!

Helen I'm sorry to disappoint you, I found out the sex of my LO a few weeks ago and am having a boy. But I like your idea of predictions, here are mine:
Elm - boy
Jaylene - girl
Helen - boy
Beltane - boy
Baby D - girl
Laura - boy
princessellie - girl
biscuit - girl

I'm sure I've missed people so will go back and check - am so excited about our scans am counting down the days. Oh I ordered a doppler on Friday so am looking forward to it arriving some time this week :happydance:


----------



## helen1234

lulu b
told you i'm always wrong lol 
so whatever i said think the opposite hehe
xx


----------



## baby D

No - no thinking opposites - send me lots of girlie dust lol. Only joking will be equally smitten if bum is a baby boy xx


----------



## LuluBee

:happydance::happydance:It's so exciting I can't wait to find out what you're all having! My sister is due on the 16th January and she finds out on the 1st September :happydance::happydance:


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> lulu b
> told you i'm always wrong lol
> so whatever i said think the opposite hehe
> xx

But that means that if you say think the opposite then that's wrong a you're always wrong..... Very confused now...

Thank you - my wrist is a bit better today. Shouldn't type much though otherwise it'll hurt lots :hissy:. I think it's just over use from knitting and swimming and I might have twisted it a bit. It keep waking me up on Friday night, I had pillows all over the place and couldn't get comfortable. I've managed not to have any painkillers - trying to avoid any drugs if I possibly can.

Everyone except my OH thinks I'm having a boy! He tends to be wrong too (that's what I keep telling him anyway) :rofl:. I did want a girl but recently I've been leaning towards quite wanting a boy.... 

At least the gender predicting is stopping me worrying about things being wrong. It doesn't feel like anything is but I'm sure I'll be worrying lots in a couple of weeks.

my predictions -

princess a boy
elm a boy
jaylene a girl
biscuit a girl
Beltane a boy
baby d a boy 
helen a girl

:hug: xxx


----------



## biscuit

Hi Everyone. Here are my predictions;

princess a girl
elm a boy
jaylene a boy
biscuit a boy
Beltane a girl
baby d a girl
helen a girl


----------



## helen1234

its my way of being right either way lol
if i'm right with 1st predictions then i'm right
if i'm wrong then i was right in saying i'm always wrong go with the opposite in the 1st prediction lol
ok i've confused myself now so i give up lol they were total random guesses anyway

hope your wrist gets better soon Elm.

been lay on the sofa all nite, think i've felt bout 10 separate times popping low down, its got to be baby moving cant be anything else can it?
xx


----------



## LuluBee

No, Helen that's exactly how Pip feels when he moves, a definitely popping feeling. It's like something is very softly tapping the inside of my stomach - which I guess he is really! I can't wait for Matt to be able to feel him :hug:


----------



## baby D

Def the baby, Helen. xx Lovely isn't it xx


----------



## helen1234

yep its brill, i felt it when i got in bed as well, it like pringles once you pop you just stop lol
really happy this morning got text message off my best friend Cathy had her baby 10:38 last night little boy called Lewi 6 lb 4oz, 1 week early but she were being induced tues anyway as she'd hardly got any amniotic water left. 
what makes it more special she'd been trying for years and years she's got endometriosis and was told to give up ivf wouldn't even work,but over xmas she got caught. i cant think of anybody i know that doesnt deserve more than they do, she's such a lovely person.
so welcome to the world little Lewis
i'm off food shopping today stack up on jacket spuds, back to work for me tomorrow
xx


----------



## redberry3

Hey girlies!!!

Hope your weekends were terrific. Mine was productive. I think I am having the maternal itch set in as I am baking more than ever and trying new recipes all the time. mmm...food!

everyone seems to be doing well otherwise.

It is teriibly exciting for all of us to find out what we are having and I love the thought og predicting what each are having. I just wish the time would go by a little faster....

Here is what I think....

princess - girl
elm - boy
jaylene - no clue....thinking girl :cry: :happydance:
biscuit - girl
Beltane - boy - YOUR SCAN IS ON WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
baby d - boy
helen - girl

Elm - take care of yourself. Those 2 cardigans must have done your rist in. :( Hope it feels better soon.

how is everyone feeling? I am so excited that you have felt movement helen. It is so exciting. I am without a doubt feeling movement as I am certain it is not gas. Love it!! LO tend to move more when I eat so I think i am eating more to feel movement :rofl: 

How is the weight gain going? Considering what i have been eating I have only gained 13 pounds, which is pretty good for half way. My goal is to only gain 25-30 pounds maximum and I am hoping I am right on par. 

Well hope you all have a fantastic week!!

Love and hugs,
Jaylene


----------



## Beltane

Okay- Here are my predictions!

*looks into her crystal ball*

princess a girl
elm a boy
jaylene a boy
biscuit a girl
Beltane a boy
baby d a girl 
helen a girl

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## helen1234

how fab everyone thinks i'm having a girl how fab rosie wants a sister i really don't mind either way i was told by a clairvoyant i would have a boy 6 yrs ago and the nub thing points to a boy and the heartbeat sounds like a train but this pregnancy is following the same path as my last one, apart from i'm not leaking milk this time lol... 
the suspense is killing me 17 days to go. hope it goes fast this week should go fast as its a short week having a bank hol...

jaylene: my bubba moves more when i eat or drink, especially a fizzy drink, it comes in waves though feel it loads then nothing for hours, i presume they'll get stronger in next few weeks.

cant wait to see m mates baby she had a tough time, she told me to take all the drugs offered lol but i aleady intend to, i know whats coming this time...
xxx


----------



## elm

Why does no one at all (except my DP) think I might be having a girl? It's very strange... 

I seem to have put about 4lbs on over the weekend, I think I've put it all on my ankles. Think I'm about the same as you Jaylene - but you're ahead of me. Aren't we supposed to put loads of weight on in the 3rd tri?

That's such lovely news about your friend Helen - so pleased they've managed to conceive and have a beautiful son.

Managed to record Chicken's heartbeat on my phone then transfer it to the computer and change the file type - I'm very impressed with myself. Haven't found a way of getting it on here so if anyone wants to listen to compare or anything PM me your email add - they're only little files I think (about 10 seconds).

:hug:

xxx


----------



## helen1234

if we're having scans on 11th sept that is 17 days from today isnt it, or am i being thick.


----------



## LuluBee

Congrats on your friend's little boy Helen - you must be so happy for her and your LO will have a lovely little playmate!

I haven't weighed myself for a couple of days but think I have put on about 10 pounds since I conceived, was feeling very pleased with myself as before i was pregnant I went to the gym every day and did yoga, pilates, aqua aerobic and lots of swimming - now i'm not even allowed to walk for more than 10 mins at a time! BUT I saw my sister at the weekend and she's only put on 2 pounds and has a tiny, perfect little bump :hissy: I think I'll look like a whale by the end of January :rofl:
We went out for the day today and I made Matt take a few bump pictures so I'll download them and hopefully attach them tomorrow evening.

Not long until your scan now Beltane!!!


----------



## redberry3

Just thinking abot exercising is making me tired. :rofl: However, tomorrow I am starting aquasize at night and then walking at lunch with my friend. It will be good for me. I know the thrid trimester is suppose to be when we gain a ton of weight but I hoping it will not be too much. Meh! It's all baby though and totally worth it!

Elm - after listening to your heart beat I am pretty sure I am changing to a girl!!! So I am on Team Pink for you! No worries little lady!

Lulu - You will be beautiful!! Cannot wait to see your pics!!

Helen - It is 17 days away!!! What the??? My ticker is WAY off!!! I am being thick!!! HAHAHAHA! Thanks!! OMG!!! 17 days ladies!!!!!!!

Love you all!!!!
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## redberry3

THERE!!!! THATS SO MUCH BETTER!!!! HAHAHA :rofl: :rofl: :laugh2: :laugh2:


----------



## nicky

Hi everybody!!! I am due on 28th Jan and staying firmly on team yellow!! :happydance:


----------



## elm

Thanks Jaylene, DP is no longer alone, he'd be happy I'm sure if I told him (I'm being moody, can't remember why :rofl:!!!). Love your new photo x 

Thanks Helen - that's instantly taken days off the wait!!!

LuluBee, you've got a fantastic reason to put tons and tons of weight on so enjoy it :hugs:.

Welcome Nicky! We've got a team yellow member again :happydance: Have you got a scan date? I'll add you to the front page x

:hug: x


----------



## helen1234

:hi: hiya nicky welcome to the january team nice to meet you, nice to see you on team yellow, i was adament team yellow but after seeing all the newborn clothes i just cant wait to start buying lol

i thought it was 17 days but assumed it was me, had to get the calendar out lol, just 2 weeks till we know, i just cant wait.

my first day back at work after a week, i feel so tired but at least its a short week this week
love to all
xoxoxoxox


----------



## redberry3

Hi nicky!! Welcome. Like helen, I was adament on Team Yelow but then caved as I was just to excited to bond more with my little bump. 

Sorry about the mix up ladies, I have no idea how it got to be so high, and i was actually disappointed when I looked at the 24 days yesterday because to me it cannot come soon enough!

Lulu - no matter what you are going to look beautiful, no matter what kind of weight you put on....and you will always look better than me!!! :rofl:

Kind of had a little bit of a meltdown last night. Went ofver to our best friends house for supper and were just sitting around playing poker and it seemed to me like we were having just a regualr coversation but then I sensed a little bit of tension in the air after the final comment about my pregnancy was made. I am not sure if Chris and I were talking about me being pregnant too much or not but I just decided from there that we would not talk about the pregnancy unless they asked us. The background of our best friends is that they have been TTC since January and she has just recently started progesterone due to her irregular cycle form being on the pill for so long. I am heartbroken because this is the first time we have not been on the same track and I fear she is not being completely honest with her feelings about me being pregnant and her not. So I cried all the way home and cried in bed and have sore eyes this morning. I may just be imagining things.....because she did feel my belly for about a mionute before i left. I dunno, :cry: it just hurts my heart and I am impatiently waiting for a proper :bfp: from them to celebrate.

Sorry for the rant.
Love you all!
Jaylene


----------



## Beltane

*hugs* Jaylene


----------



## baby D

Ooh Jaylene - don't be too upset hun xx I really hope your friend is able to celebrate alongside you soon xx And if she felt your bump, well then that really is a good sign. You wait and see, i'm sure her excitement will continue and grow as your bump devlops more xx 

Welcome Nicky - everyone is fabulous on here - plenty of support!

Lulu - your growing bump will make you even more stunning x 

Elm, hope your wrists are back to normal :happydance:


:hug: to you all xx


----------



## helen1234

oooo beltane cant wait to know what you having....thinking blue... what times your scan hurry up home to tell us wont you lol... only joking but be fast lol....

jaylene i'm sure your friend is really happy for you and would be gutted to know you got upset, i find myself talking baby all the time, i recorded babies heartbeat on my phone and went round playing it to everyone at work today none of the blokes were really impressed as there's only 2 other girls work there, then i went on to tell them everytime i felt it move as well, bet they thought here she goes again lol, 
its natural to be talking about it and we're all really excited and we want to share it. as soon as she's preggers she'll be exactly the same as you, 
don't get upset hun you'll have me crying too, 
xoxox


----------



## elm

:hugs: Jaylene xxx I hope she gets her :bfp: really soon x

Beltane! How exciting!!! Hope everything goes well with your scan - I think I thought you were blue but I'm leaning more towards pink now! :hugs:

I'm getting quite into the idea of having a boy.. Would love a girl too though...

Wrist is doing well thank you. Will try and control the knitting! 

:hug: 

xxx


----------



## princessellie

could u change my scan date on the first page please? have got my scan tomorrow now, am having to miss my 20week hospital scan cos am going to turkey for the next month but have got a 4d scan booked tomorrow at 10...omg im so excited

hope everyones ok

xxx

ps we'll see if the predictions are right haha, most said girl for me x


----------



## helen1234

oh brill princessellie, come back to tell us, i'm soooo excited to know what we're having i'm nearly wetting myself with excited lol
can't remember what i said cos i just pluck the guess out the air but i say girl for the princess 
xx


----------



## princessellie

yeh i think u said girl last time aswell haha

well we'll soon see how psychic u are


----------



## elm

Updated :) - That's two big announcements! How exciting :happydance: Hope your scan goes really well princessellie x :pink: x


----------



## nicky

My scan is not till 17th Sept. I will be 21 weeks by then!!! Seems an age away!!!!!


----------



## helen1234

princessellie said:


> yeh i think u said girl last time aswell haha
> 
> well we'll soon see how psychic u are

psycho more like :rofl: ..dam hormones..

i'm always wrong though think i've been right once and thats it lol
so your bound to have lil boy now
xx


----------



## LuluBee

Justa wuickie before I rush off to work - good luck with your scans today Beltane and Princess - can't wait to hear what you're having :happydance:
Jaylene - sorry about your friend, I know how difficult it is is when someone close to you is going through a hard time and can't be as a happy as you would like. It sounds like she's getting there though - will talk more when I get home tonight.

Good luck all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xLaurax

Good luck for today Beltane and Princessellie :)

Had a bad day yesterday, started to come over very faint at work, so had to come home early. As soon as i lay in bed, the stretching pains were back with avengence lol. All last night, suprise suprise, i woke up this morning bigger with a few added extras of the stretchmarks :(

Not been able to sleep either, i turn over onto my left side and i get kicked lol, turn onto my right and its just not comfy (lil un's head in the way lol). Until last week i could sleep kinda on my front, now its a total no no!!

Nicky - Welcome to the group :)

Jaylene - I have a friend like that, her and her partner can't have kids unless via IVF (something wrong with her partner). They got married last month, so now they are going to start the IVF process but at 3k a shot i hope they get there BFP straight away. I dont feel i can talk about being pregnant infront of her, i know it was hard at her wedding as others were all coming up congratlating us (some people i haven't seen since i left school). I just really hope in a few months shes telling us all shes got her BFP and we can share these wonderful journeys together.

Elm - Glad to see your wrist is getting better :)

Hope all of you are well

xxx


----------



## helen1234

yo
Laura i keep feeling light headed as well, i did with rosie too think its common in 2nd tri, tell mw when you see her or if its getting more regular then ring her you might be anaemic.
beltane and princessellie hurry up i'm nearly having a nose bleed here at work with anticipation, i saw 3 magpies as well when i got in the car to come to work, so i think a girl is on the cards for someone....

xxx


----------



## baby D

Oooh beltane and princesselie, it's the day! So exciting c Cannot wait for your updates xx


----------



## Beltane

6 hours to go- I can't sleep so I'm brewing a pot of coffee- anyone care to join?


----------



## helen1234

aaaaaahhhhh
nearly wet myself when i saw your name lol thought you were coming onto tell us lol


----------



## baby D

Any chance of a tea...

Lol, Helen, me too xx Am waiting for news!

And iv'e just realised....only 6 days till my scan! Yay - bet they take ages lol


----------



## Beltane

I had a dream last night that I missed the scan appointment and they refused to see me! Talk about stress!


----------



## helen1234

15 days till mine. if we're having coffee do we get cake tee hee
good luck for later
xxxx


----------



## redberry3

Hey Ladies!!!

Thank you so much for the well wishes. I potentially came across stronger than I thought I did. Nothing my BF is doing is making me feel bad it is just the thought that we have always been on the same track and now I am surpassing her that is getting to me. I talked to her yesterday and kind of mentioned my thoughts and noted that I was probably just thinking too much and she agreed and said not to keep anything from her and that she is very excited and would never not want to hear about my pregnancy. That made me feel extremely better.

Beltane & Princessellie I am peeing my pants a little in anticipation for your appointments.

elm - happy to hear your wrist is doing better.

Laura- sorry to hear abot your friend, that situation is a little more severe than mine and must be heart breaking for you!! :hugs:

lulu - you are super busy lately, how you feeling? :)

hope you are all doing well. I will be glued to my comp in anticipation of the news. :D

:hug:
Jaylene


----------



## baby D

Any news????? Am so excited for you both xx

Jaylene, so pleased you had a heart to heart with your friend. I bet you're feeling loads better xx

speak soon girlies.


----------



## helen1234

the anticipation is killing me, been 3 little girls in 2nd tri scans today
i'm not coming off the sofa till i know, been waiting alllllll day lol!!!!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## baby D

Where is the news!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

i know, i need to go in the bath and straighten my hair but the suspense is tooooo much lmao


----------



## baby D

LOL - the hair may have to wait!! I bet they are out celebrating their new wonderful news (rightly so) still, i really want to know what team they are on....so excited for us all, you see xxx


----------



## redberry3

me too. I am sooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## elm

Where are they?!!! Going to have to go and search the forums....

:hugs: Laura - hope you're feeling better

xxxx


----------



## helen1234

:loopy::loopy::loopy:
why are we waiting, we are suffocating, why are we wayaitng la la de dar...
its like chinese water torture :rofl:


----------



## baby D

HA! Helen, that made me chuckle....tune is on my brain now....la la de da.....

detective elm, you go girl!

xx


----------



## biscuit

Come on! Where are they? I am sure they are just doing this to annoy us all and build the suspense.


----------



## elm

baby D said:


> HA! Helen, that made me chuckle....tune is on my brain now....la la de da.....
> 
> detective elm, you go girl!
> 
> xx

I failed in my detective work. Hope Beltane is ok x

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

Yes me too.... hope your ok Beltane
xxxx


----------



## Beltane

I am GREAT! Just waiting for Jaylene to wake up and sign on so she can be the first to know. Sorry for keeping you guys hanging yesterday- My damn computer crashed and I nearly took a sledge hammer to it! Will be postingthe results in the 2nd tri asap!


----------



## helen1234

c'mon jaylene get up lol, 
your the one holding us all up now lol
xx


----------



## baby D

Ohhh Jaylene - why must you sleep...:rofl:


----------



## elm

:


baby D said:


> Ohhh Jaylene - why must you sleep...:rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

poor Jaylene gets blamed for everything.

Congratulations again Beltane and princessellie xxxx

:blue: :pink: 
xxx


----------



## helen1234

its friiiiiiday, 2 days off lol, pity i'll spend most of it catching up on washing. 
anybody else got as boring plans as me?
xx


----------



## redberry3

hey ladies!!

sorry for making you wait......I WAS SLEEPING!!! There is like a 7 hours time difference for me and you (Helen and Elm) and a 2 hours time difference for me and Beltane!! :rofl: I do get blamed for a lot, hey? YOur wrist, sleeping....... :cry: ....lol just joking.

hope you all have a great weekend. I am off to the mountains....for a wedding. Love the girl getting married but would much rather be at home doing something productive for babes.

Love you!
Be careful!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## LuluBee

Sorry ladies, been out doing family things straight from work the last two days - am now exhausted :sleep:
Congratulations Beltane and Princess on your little blue and pink bumps I'm so excited for you, now you go and buy lots of beautiful little baby clothes :happydance::happydance:
If it makes you feel any better Helen I'm spending today clearing out our study, we're working our way up to tackling the chaos that is our spare room! And I've been forced into organising a staff picnic for work tomorrow so I'm keeping an eager eye on the weather and trying not to get too stressed or depressed about what I think's going to be a complete disaster :hissy:
Hope your wrist's feeling much better now Elm and Jaylene I hope you enjoy your wedding :hug:


----------



## xLaurax

Hope everyone is ok?

Just letting you know im off to sunny majorca in a hour or so, so everyone keep nice and happy and healthy when im gone :)

Good luck to anyone who has scans next week too!!

Have a good week girlies!!

xxx


----------



## helen1234

xLaurax said:


> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Just letting you know im off to sunny majorca in a hour or so, so everyone keep nice and happy and healthy when im gone :)
> 
> Good luck to anyone who has scans next week too!!
> 
> Have a good week girlies!!
> 
> xxx

oh you lucky thing laura, have a fab time...
i on the other hand is still in bed lol i am getting up now though oh has put the washing in and i'll hang it out, team work hehe
then in an hour or so i'm taking rosie to get new school uniform, back to school for her on tues, i'm so organized leaving it till last min oops

jaylene have a good time at the wedding, i love a good wedding
xx


----------



## baby D

Hi all. Hope you are well xx Laura, have a fabulous holiday hunny - bring back the sunshine with you please!

Lulu, hope the picnic went well xx

love to you all xx


----------



## Beltane

OOh mine goes back to school on tuesday also Helen. Is Rosie excited?


----------



## Totally Mommy

I would like to add my name to this list. I'm due January 19th with a baby boy.

BTW I had my scan on the 26th of August.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am due around my birthday on the 26th of january.


----------



## helen1234

Beltane said:


> OOh mine goes back to school on tuesday also Helen. Is Rosie excited?

hiya
rosie is excited i think, girl of few words when it comes to school lol, i had to do the shopping over two days as i felt really weak and faint walking around yesterday, i fainted when preg with rosie so i'm a bit wary. luckily she' chose which shoes she wanted on the internet so we went straight to them in the shop no tantrums at all, usually i pick out the granny sensible shoes lol
got some babygrows and vests etc aswell soooo cute.
is zachariah excited is this his last year before comprehensive school? (is that what you call big school over there?)

welcome to or gang totally mommy and dragonfly
hope your pregnancys are going all smooth for you!!!

XHX


----------



## LuluBee

Hi everyone, and welcome to our newbies :hugs:
Hope you've had a good weekend? I had lots of stress with my work picnic and ended up cancelling it because of the weather - I'm glad I'm going away on holiday on Saturday :happydance:
But on a happier a note I've spent lots of time today researching baby buggies, nursery furniture, decor and bedding and think I know what I want - just need to show Matt before I order it all! But am picking:
Silvercross Linea Freeway travel system
Lollipop Lane Lakeside Furniture Range
Lollipop Lane Will I be Big? Decor and Bedding
It's all so cute, I can't wait to get it all and start decorating the nursery (well watching other people decorate the nursery - I'm not allowed)

Baby D - not long until Tuesday now are you getting excited :happydance:


----------



## LuluBee

Oh I forgot to mention my sister has her 20 week scan tomorrow. She is two years younger than me and lives three doors away. I'm so excited I can't wait to find out what she's having and whether Pip will have a little boy or girl cousin to play with :happydance::happydance:


----------



## elm

How exciting LuluBee!!! My wrist is fine now thanks, trying not to over use it!

Helen - I think it's very sensible to leave it til the last minute - she might have grown loads in that last week!

Hope you had a good weekend everyone :hugs:

Mine has been a bit horrible. Will write about it in my journal tomorrow. 

Chicken seems to have been kicking loads today. Just seen how big he is on my ticker - he's massive!

Welcome Dragonfly and Totally Mommy, I'll add you to the list now. Have you got a scan date Dragonfly? Are you going to find out what team you're on? 

LuluBee and BabyD - what times are your scans on Tuesday? Hope you're not going to keep us waiting as long as Beltane did to find out what team your on BabyD. Hope you both have lovely scans :hugs:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

:wave: Hi there totally mommy and dragonfly!

Lulu - oh yes! I am sooo excited. OH and i are planning our first shopping trip for LO straight after.....cannot wait! :happydance:

:rofl:' Hope you're not going to keep us waiting as long as Beltane did to find out what team your on BabyD.' :rofl:


Elm, my scan is at 8.30 AM!!!! And do not fret - I will inform you of the outcome ASAP - Will be bursting to tell!!! :happydance:

:hug: to you all xx


----------



## biscuit

Hello Newbies, tell us a bit more about yourself and your pregnancy.

I am off to my first proper midwife appointment today. Have joined a scheme called Know Your Midwife and am quite excited to learn more about it. I think there is probably a similar thing in the UK. 

I am pretty sure I have been feeling the baby move quite a lot this past week and it is making my OH very jealous. I guess it will be quite a few more weeks before he can feel it too. Does anyone know when it becomes hard enough for him to feel it from the outside?


----------



## elm

Sounds exciting biscuit - hope you're midwives are all lovely. I've met two midwives so far but that's only because mine was off on holiday one week. Don't know if there's any sort of scheme later on.

That's a whole day of shopping for you BabyD!! :happydance: x

Think DP felt Chicken today - he said he felt a 'fluttering' when I felt a prod. Chicken was having a good kick in there so maybe your OH will feel it soon? 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## biscuit

Well, my day was not as exciting as expected. Went to the hospital this morning for my appointment and waited a while only to be told that they had to cancel. The next available appointment is next Tuesday evening so I have to wait another 8 days! It didn't exactly fill me with confidence in the people who are supposed to be helping me through this major event. Needless to say I was pretty upset and have been stupid and emotional all day as a consequence. Haven't felt this crappy since first trimester. I really wish my mother was around to help me but she is thousands of miles away in Scotland. Boo hoo, what a miserable cow! I will probably feel just fine tomorrow.


----------



## helen1234

biscuit said:


> Well, my day was not as exciting as expected. Went to the hospital this morning for my appointment and waited a while only to be told that they had to cancel. The next available appointment is next Tuesday evening so I have to wait another 8 days! It didn't exactly fill me with confidence in the people who are supposed to be helping me through this major event. Needless to say I was pretty upset and have been stupid and emotional all day as a consequence. Haven't felt this crappy since first trimester. I really wish my mother was around to help me but she is thousands of miles away in Scotland. Boo hoo, what a miserable cow! I will probably feel just fine tomorrow.

ohhhh hunni thats really poop and you were really excited, its really naughty of them to do that and to make you wait 8 days is mad. can you demand to be seen earlier. i've only seen my mw twice so far and won't see her till end of this month either, have got scan though and consultant appt.

took rosie to finish off uniform buying, got more baby clothes on the way as well lol had to be done, no more now till i know the gender i promised craig lol. bit of a debate in the dummy thread lol i've had a dab in it as well :rofl:
one girl said giving a dummy to a baby is a 'shut up toy' that really offended me. i say be open minded its trial and error with every baby none are the same, i made tons of mistakes with rosie none life threatning, i did try to sleep with her but i was a mother that rolled over on to my baby lol luckily she screamed and woke me up, so now i know i have to get out of bed to feed hehe
cant wait to hear the gender scans tomorrow, are we even stevens with boy and girls now?
x


----------



## Beltane

Helen- Z is starting 4th grade so he still had this year and next school year until he starts middle school. He's not thrilled one bit! Today is his last day of freedom.

Welcome new Ladies!!!

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## kitty1987

Hi guys. Im due on 31st January with my first. My 20 week scan is on 15th Sept


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Everyone, my sister's having a little girl :happydance::cloud9:
I'm so pleased although she kept saying she didn't mind I think they both really wanted a girl. We live three doors away from my sister and I was worried that if they had a boy our two little ones would be in so much competition with eachother. Now Pip'll just have a little girl cousin to play with and hopefully look after.
My scan is at 2pm tomorrow. We've got the anomoly scan and another cervical length scan then got an appointment with the consultant on Wednesday morning to go voer the results of cervical scan - fingers crossed it's still holding on tight! 
Biscuit - sorry your midwife meeting didn't go as planned they can be so crappy sometimes
Beltane and Helen - hope your kids enjoy their first days back at school
Jaylene - Hope you enjoyed your wedding
Elm - glad your wrist is feeling better sorry you had a crappy weekend - DH felt Chicken - how exciting

Finally Baby D, good luck with your scan tomorrow morning. I'll be thinking of you, am sure everything will be fine and you'll be able to enjoy your day of shopping for LO :cloud9:
Speak to you all tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## elm

:hugs: biscuit xxx how disappointing for you :hugs:

:happydance: that's lovely news LuluBee. 

:wave: hi kitty 1987 - have you decided if you're going to see what kind of bump you're having at your scan? Hope you're pregnancy is going well. I've added you to the front page :)

You can still buy socks and things Helen!! xxx

Chicken is trying to beat me up from inside I think - he's been really active again today, they're not big kicks yet but they're definate movements!

:hug:


----------



## elm

Whoops - forgot to say 

*GOOD LUCK *for tomorrow BabyD & LuluBee, hope you're scans go really, really well :hugs: xxx


----------



## baby D

:happydance: Hey all, well the scan was amazing - everything was perfect! And the best news of all, we are expecting a baby _*GIRL*_ :cloud9: :cloud9:

It was so fantastic! She was swollowing her water and we could see the fluid in her stomach. Her little face was so clear and i'm sure she is going to have her daddy's lips! Everything was fine...i'm so happy. :cloud9: We went straight out after and bought some girlie clothes and celebrated with a Macdonalds! :rofl:

Such perfect day - really cannot describe how happy i am! :cloud9:

The only prob is that my placenta is too low so i have to be rescanned at 34 weeks to see if it has moved higher!

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

well done baby d, i got that right as well yay.... if lulu has a girl that'll be 3 out of 4 correct clever me lol, she should be just going into the scan room right now.

beltane was Z up early rosie was lol 6:30am little madam i don't know many teens up that early, started messing around with the toastie machine the minx getting cheese and butter everywhere lol, had to laugh she did try to help lol

elm: yes socks not got any socks yet, oh ye i have 3 pairs lol still room for more though. and scratch mits too.

well i had day off work, been feeling weak since saturday then last nite started getting palpatations, this morning got out of bed and fainted was horrible, luckily i landed on the bed and was only out a second or 2, been to the docs and had to have bloodtest, rule out, anemia, thyroid, diabetes, or onset of infection. 
so i'm making a big fat stew with braising steak, carrots, leeks, swede, parsnips, onions lots of vitamins and protien and substantial meal topped of with crusty french stick yum yum, 
i'm going to have a nice bubble bath, and get i movie off sky and relax, while its cooking then craig can dish up when he comes ome from work.
i can't wait to be here when rosie posie comes home no doubt i'll get all the playround goss from her i'm usually at work when she comes home.

i'll be back on later to find out what lulu's having....
oooo i just can't wait till next thurs.
love y'all 
xx


----------



## LuluBee

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations Baby D, hope you bought lots of lovely things for your little girl. They found I've got a low lying placenta as well so have booked me in for a 34 week scan - does it mean we have to have a c-section if the placenta stays low?

They confirmed that Pip is indeed a boy :cloud9: he was modest as ever and had his legs wide open for the sonographer. Everything with Pip was fine he measures just right for the dates and is a proper little wriggler, I'll have fun with him in a few weeks time as those movements get stronger. The sonogrpaher kept laughing at how active he is! 

Had our cervical length scan too and that wasn't so great. My cervix has shrunk quite a lot and is now only 2.2cm long (most people's are between 3 - 5cm). If it gets to 2cm then the private consultant had said I should be put on progesterone treatment and have cervical sutures to hold off premature labour. This was an NHS scan and I see the NHS consultant tomorrow morning to discuss the results with her, hopefully she'll be a bit better this time and book me more monitoring, otherwise we'll be forking out another £250 for the private scan again :cry: Oh well my appointment's at 9.10 tomorrow morning so I haven't got long to wait.


----------



## helen1234

congrats lulubee, i forgot did you already know baby was blue, i'm soooo thick lol, theres me going girl girl lol and the answer was there lol.

whats a cervix scan does everyone have one?
i'm sick of this weather hung some clothes out ten mns later throwing it down, then gets it in sun comes out, so rush out with it, just finish pegging out and it thunders and throws it down again, so i'm wet through and clothes wet through, towels as well gonna be sopping grrrrrr,but i said so stuff it its staying out now lol, 
my stew is on the stove and i'm on my bed with the laptop and cup of tea hhhhhmmmmm
had to tell rosie we're having veg in gravy cos she said she doesnt like stew so i said we made that instead, kids eh!!!!!!! have to be sneaky with them lol
xx


----------



## Totally Mommy

Wow I just read over more of this post *LOL* Sorry I didn't reply more :(

Thank you all for the warm welcome :D

Well a little more about myself. I'm 25 and a proud mommy to one little boy, Damien, whom I gave birth to at home, which is very unusual here. I'm not married but I am with Damien, and this baby's, father and we're planning on getting married we just like to spend all our money on Damien and this baby. Brodie and I have been together for about 7 years now and had our rough patches but we managed to get threw them all. I work retail at a maternity store but only part time and don't get many hours and Brodie is trying to get a natural supplements business started as well as putting his name in for an aircraft manufacturing place here.

If there's anything you would like to know about me just ask :) I hope this isn't to long *LOL*


----------



## redberry3

hey ladies,

sorry i have not been on recently. Busy long weekend!

Congrats Lulu!!! I am glad the scan of pip wet well!! :hugs: sorry about the cervix issues, I hope your doc can find out what is going on and help you out. My thoughts are with you and I am keeping positive that everything will turn out fine.

Welcome all the new ladies!!!

How is everyone else doing? I am ok. Emotional today but that come with the territory.

Love ya!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## baby D

:happydance: Yey Lulu, so pleased for you - it's lovely when a scan goes well xx Yes, i think we would need to have a c-section if our plecentas do not rise. However, sonogropher said it is common to be low at this stage and that it will more than likely move up, so try not to worry about it! Gosh, am sorry about your cervix probs - keep us updated after your appointment tomorrow xx

:hug:


----------



## redberry3

Elm, Biscuit and Helen!!!!!!!! 9 days until our scan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helen1234

Jaylene3 said:


> Elm, Biscuit and Helen!!!!!!!! 9 days until our scan!!!!!!!!!

i knowwww.... yay i just can't wait, had a shitty day to day but the thought of that scan makes me feel so happy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LuluBee

Oh it'll be so exciting on the 11th waiting to hear what you're all having. I'm on annual leave that day so I know I'll be at home glued to the computer! 

Helen don't worry i only had the cervical length scan done because I'd had surgery on my cervix a while back. I'm just hoping the consultant is more willing to look into the problem now that it's getting worse but we'll see what happens tomorrow. Beings as last time she didn't even bother to read my notes though I'm not holding out much hope :(

Glad you're all ok, thanks for the post Totally Mummy, it's nice hearing a bit more about what people's lives are like outside of Baby and Bump

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

good luck for tomorrow lulubee, hope you get a good outcome, my appt is at 3pm next thurs so will be teatime when i get to post.


----------



## LuluBee

Can't wait :hugs: have posted some scan pics in 2nd tri forum


----------



## elm

:hugs: oh helen, that sounds horrible - hope you're feeling really better soon. I hope your blood tests don't take too long to come back. Is your blood pressure ok?

Congratulations again BabyD xxx :pink: :pink: :pink: How lovely that you're going to have a little girl.

Glad your scan went well too LuluBee - except for the cervix scan - at least you're in a position where you're well informed about what should happen and they'll have a lot of difficult questions to answer if they don't tell you what you're expecting them to. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.

Totally Mommy - understand what you mean about the expense of weddings. Think me an DP are going to run away to get married and combine it with a holiday to reduce the cost. We were going to do it before Chicken's born but we've reached an agreement about double barrelled surnames which means I don't mind leaving it for ages. (Didn't want Chicken to not have my surname but he's going to have both our surnames then when we get married we'll both have that same surname too!).

It's Laura's scan next then it's us 11th people! Helen, biscuit and Jaylene - how are you feeling about the gender of your LO? I originally quite liked the idea of having a girl which is why Chicken gets called 'he' to get me used to the idea of having a boy to stop me being disappointed (if that makes sense) but now I'm sort of wanting him to be a boy but then I think about it and want a girl again. I just don't want to feel disappointed about the gender whatever it is as I'd feel so guilty about it! I'm sure by the scan day I'm going to be more worried if everything is alright and really won't mind the gender as long as he's ok.

Good Luck for tomorrow LuluBee :hugs: x

:hug: xxx


----------



## hellotasha

ELM my scan is same as helens 11th spet if you wanted to add that in there. ohhhh cant wait, ps its a girly xxx


----------



## hellotasha

Jaylene3 said:


> Elm, Biscuit and Helen!!!!!!!! 9 days until our scan!!!!!!!!!


& mine jay
ps you look lovely in your new photo xxx


----------



## Beltane

Helen! Z was up before the sun even rose! He made himself breakfast, got dressed, brushed his teeth and combed his hair before I even got out of bed. He was so excited! How was Rosie's first day?

Congrats on your little miss BabyD!!!!!!


----------



## redberry3

hellotasha said:


> Jaylene3 said:
> 
> 
> Elm, Biscuit and Helen!!!!!!!! 9 days until our scan!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> & mine jay
> ps you look lovely in your new photo xxxClick to expand...

sorry pretty girl!!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## redberry3

worst acid reflux ever...... :(


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're feeling better today Helen? And Jaylene, I get really bad acid heartburn I've found Gaviscon helps a bit (but not always) and lots of mints.

I've just come back from my hospital appointment and am pleased to say they are starting to take things a bit more seriously now and have booked me in for a scan in two weeks time so that they can monitor what's happening with the cervix. She said if it's shorter then we will look at having progesterone treatment and cervical sutures - but I'm worried about those because there's a risk of miscarriage with the operation - I guess they'll only be doing them if the risk of losing Pip is greater if we leave things as they are. Just want to get to 24 weeks and then any extra time after that will be a blessing for my little Pip. 

Thanks for all your support I don't know what I'd do without you ladies :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

hiya

feel better today thanks lulu had today off thoughn just to be on the safe side docs hadnt got my results back yet but i imagine its low iron.

beltane: rosie give me the big low down of all her friends when she came in was wondering when she was going to come up for air lol, she's gone up 2 grades in her class sets as well so think its given her a confidence boost

5 of us getting our scans on the same day how fab....

i had the weirdest dream last nite dreamt i was sat on our sofa turned around and i'd given birth to a baby boy (no pain it was great) so we decided to go show him to my old workmates where i worked and buy him a harley davidson, when we got there my boss asked me his name and i said bethany rose lol and from then on i'd had a girl, then my old boss kept hiding the car seat and i couldnt find it.... then i woke up, 
i dont know anything about dreams but it was pretty weird
anybody else had any weird dreams.

also cos i've been resting alot the past few days baby has been kicking loads and loads this morning i had the laptop lay on my tummy with my knee up to support it and the baby was kicking the laptop i thought surely not this soon can i feel it from the out side so i put my hand there and it kicked my hand 3 times lol it def was kicks as well bought back memories of rosie lol you bet though when i get craig to put his hand there it won't perform lol i just want to lie down for the next 20 weeks just so i don't miss another kick lol
xx


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies!

:happydance: Happy to hear that the doctors are finally taking you seriously Lulu! Keep us posted on everything. You are (as always) in my thoughts and prayers to keep both you and Pip safe and sound. Lots of comfy dust for him to stay inside as long as possible :dust: Thanks for the tip about acid reflux.....man it kills.

Helen - I KNOW!!! How exciting is it that we all have our scans on the same day? Big day for us. You will all know before me though, as you are something like 7 hours ahead of me. :( It will be ike 845 in England before you know my results....hehe. As for dreams, I had a really weird dream that I got into a car accident last night, it sort of shook me up big time. Other than thats nothing as crazy as yours. lol.

How is everyone else doing?
Lots of love,

Jaylene


----------



## Totally Mommy

elm said:


> Totally Mommy - understand what you mean about the expense of weddings. Think me an DP are going to run away to get married and combine it with a holiday to reduce the cost. We were going to do it before Chicken's born but we've reached an agreement about double barrelled surnames which means I don't mind leaving it for ages. (Didn't want Chicken to not have my surname but he's going to have both our surnames then when we get married we'll both have that same surname too!).

Our son has my OH's last name and this baby will have his name as well and hopefully I will at one point as well. *LOL* I just want a huge wedding even though I know not to many people would show up so a smaller one would be better for us but I don't know what we're going to do. My dad wants to walk me down the isle but it's not what I want. I like to see myself as my own person and I've always been that way and I don't like to see myself as property of my father's that he can just give away to someone. I chose who I wanted to be with and he had no choice in the matter. Ok now I'm just ranting. *LOL* I'll stop now :D


----------



## LuluBee

Why am I still getting morning sickness??????? :hissy:I've just had to abandon my trip to work as I've thrown up all down the front of my work clothes:sick:


----------



## helen1234

yep me too had it paticular bad this morning thank god it was just bile lol illuminous yellow as well. i'm getting used to it, i've gone 4 days on atrot without it since i was 14 weeks.
gross innit
xx



LuluBee said:


> Why am I still getting morning sickness??????? :hissy:I've just had to abandon my trip to work as I've thrown up all down the front of my work clothes:sick:


----------



## LuluBee

Oh poor you - at least I had a couple of weeks off before it hit again. I've been getting used to it but today it was just horrid! And I had to walk home covered in sick :hissy: god knows what the people who saw me must have thought


----------



## biscuit

Yay, only one more week until our scans on the 11th. Mine is at 8:45 in the morning and we are 9 hours ahead of the UK over here (in Australia) so it looks like I'm up first. May post my results before you lot even get out of bed!

We must be looking pretty even for boys and girls in the January group?

Tried to get OH interested in talking about baby names tonight but he kept getting distracted by the TV! I think he'll be more into it after the scan and we know what flavour we're expecting.

Had the craziest, hormone madness day on Monday after my appointment was cancelled at the last minute. I was crying like a crazy person most of the day, about anything and everything. OH asked me if I'd like a hot cup of Horlicks at one point and I just broke down because I couldn't figure out the answer. Was exhausted on Tuesday because of all this but have perked up again now. In fact have been really horny today. Being pregnant is so weird!


----------



## redberry3

hey ladies!!!!

7 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: 

Lulu & Helen - I hope you girl feel better soon. I have not been dealing with morning sickness but I am definitely back on the exhaustion train. :( :hugs: 

Biscuit - I think I have those crazy hormone days every second day :rofl: and I know OH is wishing I could just have a glass of wine to calm down. lol. But then....I am back up again the next and people think I defintiely have been drinking :laugh2: oh well....such is prego life!

I have still been getting some mad acid reflux but tums are my saving grace, they work instantaneously! YAY!

Have a good/better day!
love ya!!


----------



## elm

Oh you poor people getting morning sickness still :hugs: xxx

I'm having acid reflux too. Haven't taken anything for it yet but will do if it keeps on as it can't be good for you. Chocolate is supposed to be alkaline so might give that a go :)
Other than that it's hormones, swollen ankles and tiredness for me. Nothing really bad which is good.

ONE WEEK TO GO!! :happydance: And I'm at the half way point tomorrow too (can't work that out as it's 20 weeks which means it's 5 months so if it's half way then pregnancy lasts 10 months?? hmmmmm... not even going to try to work that one out!!!).

My scan is at 2.20 pm so yours is way before mine biscuit. I'll be able to check how yours went when I wake up.

:hugs: everyone xxx


----------



## helen1234

my appt is 3pm can't believe this time next week we'll know if we have sons or daughters on the way omg.....
xxx


----------



## LuluBee

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: Yay! It's all so exciting I can't wait to find out - I'm going to jinx myself now, but I've guessed right with everyone so far! Can't wait to find out what you're all having :happydance::happydance:


----------



## helen1234

lulu what did you say for me?
i thought of two names what do you think.
Lydia rose or Georgia rose. can't think of a boys can only think of Christopher. 
xx
just looked you said boy, craig would like a boy, rosie wants a girl cos she's anti boys at the moment. but with 14 yrs gap i hope she bond whatever it is as they get older and the gap isnt too big, i'll one going to uni and one in preschool lol


----------



## LuluBee

Did I say boy? Oh now I don't know looking at your picture I'm thinking you'll have a girl - but maybe that's because of the pink in those pretty dresses? And I'm having a boy and we've both got pretty horrid ms?

I love the name Rose for a middle name, if we were having a girl it would have been Isabelle Rose. My Mum's name's Lydia so I'm going to go with that, it's nice and unusual and becoming quite popular again now (if that make's sense??) I'm sure your two will bond, there'll be enough of an age difference for them to appreciate eachother rather than fight over things :hugs:


----------



## Beltane

I second the name Lydia! Love that name.


----------



## baby D

Oooh beautiful names helen, i'd vote for lydia rose xx


----------



## helen1234

had another dream of having a baby boy last nite hmmmm i wonder what these dreams mean. probably cos i have no idea what i'm having and am doing my own head in guessing... 6 days to go lol

craig says i shouldnt use rose because of rosie but i can't think of another name to go lol

i think we should make 1 big gender poll thread but i'm not clever enough to do one lol
xox


xx


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies!!

Well only 6 days until we all know what we are having. :happydance: It is so exciting!!!!

My appointment is at 1:45 my time, so for;

Helen, Elm, Lulu, & Tasha - 8:45 PM your time
Beltane & Totally Mommy - 3:45 PM your time
Biscuit - I think :rofl: 5:45 AM on Friday Morning (Is this right?)

So sadly, it will be a long day of waiting for my results, but I will try to get on as soon as I can. :) Did you all like the time difference calculations? I hurt my head but it worked out....except for maybe Biscuit...lol....

Hope you all feel better soon and have a lovely weekend.
Love you to pieces!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## elm

*20/20​* 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Lydia Rose is a beautiful name, I really, really like Georgia Rose too. Think Georgia is my favourite of the two, I think Georgia is nicer than Lydia on it's own and you wouldn't be saying 'Lydia Rose' all the time so going for Georgia.

One of my names gives Chicken the initials 'EWES'... that's not too bad is it? We could call him 'sheepy' or something. 

Jaylene - what happened with your choosing Dylan / Dylana (sp?) your brain is so impressive, mine hurt just reading that!!!!

20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20

(I'm TWENTY WEEKS today by the way :rofl:) xxx


----------



## helen1234

i'll take your word for the times jaylene lol, i'm all on keeping track of the time here not alone over the big pond lol....


----------



## Michelle100

Hi ladies. I'm due 19th of January and I'd like to thank those of you who have directed me here, thanks for the invite. I had my scan last week and found out I'm on team blue!!!


----------



## LuluBee

It's getting closer - will be staying up extra late to get your results Jaylene!
Welcome to the blue team Michelle100, nice to see you on here :hugs:

I'm just posting to let you all know that I'm off for a long weekend away with Matt, we get back on Tuesday. Hopefulyl the weather improves - we got stranded in flood yesterday and had to call the rac out :dohh: My morning sickness is getting worse, I'm too scared to eat anything this morning :hissy:

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely weekend and speak to you on Tuesday xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helen1234

have a good wknd hope the rain hold off for you lulubee.
hiya michelle welcome. 
we're off to friends tonight for curry, 
i've been baby shopping today, just stocking up on nappies and bottles and another steriliser as it was on offer, asda have great bargains at the moment by the way.
hope everyone has a good wknd.


----------



## Totally Mommy

Michelle100 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm due 19th of January and I'd like to thank those of you who have directed me here, thanks for the invite. I had my scan last week and found out I'm on team blue!!!

Welcome to being due on the 19th and team blue. *LOL* I'm also due the 19th with team blue

So Jaylene are you going to even out the blues and pinks for the 19th??? :D


----------



## elm

Team Scores so far....

5 - Blue
3 - Pink
1 - Yellow
4 - yet to find out 
and 2 who may be yet to find out or yellow!!!

I think Jaylene will be on team pink. And I think it'll just be me who joins team blue on Thursday. 

Hope you have a lovely holiday LuluBee. I'm very jealous!! We're hoping to get away for the weekend at some point this year - just don't know when yet. It WILL happen!

Michelle100 - Welcome!!! :hugs: how's your pregnancy gone so far? 

Went to Asda to get my Bounty bag (& tea) Helen. Saw all the baby stuff, they seem to have much nicer girl stuff than boys stuff. Managed to resist buying anything with Thursday being so close (did get a pair of Baby Gap sandals - £1.25, 2 t shirts - £1 each and a baby grow - £1 earlier though). Have you ever been to New Life in Cannock Helen? Don't think it's all that far away from you is it? 

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## baby D

Sorry to hear you are still feeling so sicl Lulu bee, hopefully your holiday will take your mind off of it a little xx

Getting really excited for you all - Thursday isn't longaway atall! I reckon Jaylene will join team pink and elm will join blue.....

Love to you all xx

PS, Welcome mechelle 100 xx


----------



## helen1234

i'm not too far from cannock i don't think, i've been to the carboot there,
been with family tonight they've all had a bet that i'm on team blue but i really have no idea, i won't be shocked either way, i cant remember what i said before but i think elm will be blue, jaylene pink, as well.


----------



## elm

I think you're pink Helen! Everyone seems to be going for pink for Jaylene and blue for me (including me!), I think biscuit's going to be pink too.

I posted this a while ago Helen just in case anyone was in the area -

https://www.babyandbump.com/shop-til-you-drop/51141-amazing-shop-cannock-staffordshire.html

Sometimes you can get really good stuff from there other times there's hardly anything you want to buy there, definitely worth popping in if you're not too far away though.

:hugs: x


----------



## biscuit

Hi Ladies.

Getting very excited about Thursday. I think Helen will be Pink, Elm Blue, Jaylene Pink and I am not going to make a prediction for myself.

Just to Clarify the time differences; In London Right now it is about 9am Sunday Morning, in Canada (Ottowa) it is about 4am Sunday Morning and in Australia it is 6pm Sunday Evening. So I guess we will be having our scans in this order - Biscuit, Jaylene, Helen + Elm. Can't wait for the results to start rolling in.


----------



## biscuit

One more thing. How much movement have you guys been feeling? I know I have felt definite movements most days for a while now but they are not very strong and certainly not strong enough to wake me up at night like my ticker suggests. Should they be stronger by now? What are the rest of you feeling?


----------



## helen1234

i don't get woke up with any movements either biscuit, and only really feel kicks when i lie on my back, maybe the odd one whe i sit down, 
how many of us have done the nub thread thing? 
they told me its obvious boy by my scan, but its all guesses at the end of the day, fun guessing though, i'm always mostly wrong though lol....

elm that shop looks great,i had some great bargains from charity shop, and when i had rosie, this is embarrasing i found rosies highchair in a skip lol, its was beautiful and big, she sat in it till she was over 2 yrs old lol... i love anything charity shop, i love recycling and very proud that my houshold rubbish for a week is less than a bin bag, and i grow as much food as i can, although my tomatoes havent ripened this year very well hmmmm.... i just cant wait to get out in the garden next summer when i'm not at work, put baby in the pram and get stuck into my garden, my mum is the most brilliant knitter as well she's retired now so she sells all on ebay, in between knitting for romania and prem baby unit down her road and all the charity events for the chuch knitting club, if anyone wants to see her work she's pauljenny33 on ebay... i don't need and booties, mitts, hat, bonnets (if girl) all in ones, jumpers, cardys lol, i'm so lucky... and i'm crocheting my blankets as well cos its the only thing i'm good at..


----------



## baby D

I have been feeling movemnt more often - sometimes when i/m sitting now, but not waking me up yet xx


----------



## redberry3

Hi ladies,

WOW! Lots or all of you seem to think I am having a girl. :cry: I would be honored to have a little girl but also more so shocked! I had a dream last night that I found out I was having a boy, so maybe that is a sign or maybe the exact opposite will happen! Either way I am going to be happy, but as most of you know I would like to have a girl, but again would not be upset if it were a little prince. Momma's boy!! :rofl:

Welcome Michelle!!! We have th exact same due date!! :happydance:

I have been having some off and on moveent. I think I may have a lazy baby, which is nothing to complain about :rofl:, either that our a very nocturnal baby that moves when I cannot feel him/her. On Friday I hardly got any moement and was a little freaked out....for no reason :dohh:, went home and listened on my doppler and sure enough there was their little heartbeat! 

I work today :( and helped with moving a friend into her new home yesterday, so all in all it has been a rather crappy weekend for relaxing.

Hope you have a good trip and are feeling less MS by tomorrow Lulu.

Love you all!
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## helen1234

i keep dreaming about boys as well jaylene we'll ee if its a sign in 4days 4444444daaaayyyyyssssss lol
i beeen dead god today, i've made choc chip cookies, which craig ate the lot in half hour grrrrr i had two lol, i made date and walnut loaf x2 and i have chocolate fudge cake in now my speciality, as well as my roast beef and homemade yorkshire puddings which i don't know why but end up massive, i love having chef's for parents lol
hope everyones having a great sunday.
xx


----------



## elm

Your mums stuff is gorgeous Helen! I wish I could knit that well. My mum has got me some cardigans that my Gran knit about 11 years ago for someone that never used them, my Gran died a few years ago so it's lovely that Chicken with be able to wear them. My mum says they're a bit frilly for a boy but I'll just stick something blue and manly on underneath them if I have a boy!!!

I don't get woken up by movements either, Chicken's active some days and other days I hardly feel him move. 

It sounds really tasty at your house Helen!


Does that mean you'll be posting your scan results before we get up over here biscuit? 

:hug: xxx


----------



## biscuit

Could be posting before you guys get up I suppose, if my times have been worked out correctly.

Helen, that dinner sounds sooo good. I really miss my mums roast beef and yorkshire puddings. Her puds always turned out flat but we all loved them anyway. I can't wait to have a wee house with a decent garden so I can start growing my own veggies. Mum has a massive veggie garden at home on Scotland and I always loved helping out there and having all the fresh produce.

I think I have a cold or something as I feel rather crappy today. Maybe I'll go to work for a while and then duck out early. We have a whole stack of people coming over to view our flat tonight as we are hoping to move into a bigger place soon. Our own wee house, well rented but still ... a house! I am so excited.


----------



## Beltane

Is Thursday here yet????


----------



## Michelle100

Thanks for the welcome Elm. Ive had a wonderful pregnancy so far, no m.s worth talking about but I do get nasty headaches. I'm only now beginning to feel bean move around as I found out last week at my 20 wk scan that I have an anterior placenta. I hope everyone is feeling good as we reach the halfway point. I'm so excited...I have a routine check up this afternoon with my doc.


----------



## xLaurax

Well ladies, i'm back from my hols... i hope everyone had a good week :)

Had my scan this morning and she said everything was perfect. no worries about anything :) And she said boo is deffo a boy, there was no mistaking that lol.

I'll get some pics up later when the oh gets home.

Had a rough couple of days, can't seem to stomach much, but its starting to improve now, so im thinking i must of ate something on holiday which didn't agree with me.

Anyway hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## redberry3

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

elm your a good knitter i saw your piccys, if you want to try some simple booties and mittsor you see one of my mums patterns i'll scan them email them for you to have a bash at, i just love knitted stuff on babies especially little aran jumpers or matinee jackets on little girls with frilly dresses.
i've been whacked out all day i hit a wall at 3pm and did nothing but sit in my own world reading bnb lol, feel a bit bad i shouted at rosie for missing the bin when scraping her leftovers into the bin, and when i shouted for her to come and wipe it up she said "whats the big deal" i thought i was going to launch her through the kichen door lol, make it worse she said "your a bit touchy arent you" rarrr teens just know what button to press lol, so i've come upstairs for a lie down craigs soting our dinner out bless him can smell it burning now lol
3 dayyyyyyssss till we find out if we have sons or daughters on the way.... i just cant wait prob get aother stubborn child though clamping its legs together lol


----------



## elm

Beltane said:


> Is Thursday here yet????

:rofl:

Ohhh pictures - hope you can post them Laura!

Hope you're feeling better biscuit :hugs:

How did your drs appointment go Michelle?

Have you been buying gorgeous boys clothes Beltane - 3 days to go til gender specific shopping for some of us! :happydance: :rofl: 

I'd love the pattern if it's not to hard for you to scan Helen (and it's not too hard!!!!), I can knit but I can just do the basics all those twisty bits are beyond me. Hope your dinner survived!!

Hope you're finding time to relax at work now Jaylene.

And I hope everyone else is ok.

:hug: everyone xxx


----------



## biscuit

Ohh dear, it's getting difficult to keep track of everyone.

Welcome back Laura, hope you had a nice time.
Welcome Michelle. Sorry to hear about the headaches, I have had a few real arse kickers myself lately.
Helen - I know how you feel, the slightest thing can set me off. But usually my reaction is just tears and not shouting and we all know how great it feels to have a good cry sometimes.
Jaylene - Hugs coming straight back at ya.
Beltane - No, it's not Thursday yet, it's taking forever to get here!

Sorry to anyone I've missed.

I have my first midwife appointment today at last! After the stupid cancellation last week! They better get it right this time or I will really throw a hissy fit.


----------



## elm

Are you feeling better biscuit? 

Hope you get to see a really lovely midwife and it's totally opposite to the last time you went :hugs:

Hope you've had a lovely holiday LuluBee xxx


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies,

Biscuit hope you are feeling better. 
Michelle I had those mad headaches a while back. they are killer. take some time for yourself and get some good naps in on your down time.
Helen, how great is prego life? :rofl: i have been a little snappy today too. poor Chris....
elm, are you getting any of your work done from last week or are you finding it hard to get back into the swing of things?

anyone started working on their nurseries? I think i will be painting this weekend.

Beltane.....it is not Thursday :rofl: seriously and it cannot come fast enough. Are you all announcing your results to the world? Chris and i are thinking of not telling anyone but close friends and people who don;t know other people so they will not spread the word. My parents do not want to know and Chris does not want to tell anyone really...it is more me who will have troubles keeping it from anyone. :blush: however you will all know so don't fret!

Miss you Lulu! Hope you are having a great time!

I am officially the only one out of all of us online right now. :rofl:

Love you!!!!


----------



## helen1234

lol i was going to say jaylene are you nocturnal 4:22am but theres time difference lol
i can't believe how ratty i've been last two days it sends bad vibes through the house as well so i've had a word with myself and going to be more relaxed tonight and i've planned an easy meal so i can rest more.

Elm: i'll get some patterns scanned for you they arent hard i could do them lol (i think)

Beltane: i've got a sneaky feeling it may be a boy, only as my friends/family keep saying boy and the nub thing, craig would like a boy, but i would like a girl, i was looking at a pic of rosie when she was about two with a little rain mac on dancing in a puddle with her tiny wellie boots and a little barbie umbrella, she had this mass of white blonde curls she was just adorable, 

michelle: hope the headaches clear up for you, they're poo arent they:hugs:.

Laura: welcome back have you got a nice tan?

biscuit: my garden isnt very big and i grow most my veg in pots, a few beans up the fence and i have a plastic greenhouse for the toms and cucumbers, havent done much this year as i have a garden full of bricks from knocking walls down, my new kitchen should be in and finished in 4 weeks apparently, not holding my breath though lol, i keep saying to oh 19 weeks till baby comes lol... he goes a bit pale then 
xxx


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs:Hello everyone, sounds like you've all been busy while I was away! Hope you're all feeling ok and just counting down the seconds until Thursday!

My sister had a 4D scan yesterday that confirmed that she is having a little girl - due on the 16th January :cloud9:
My morning sickness has eased again now and we've had a lovely time away I'm so gald that we made the effort to go somewhere even though it was just for a couple of days. We spent lots of time in the countryside and went ot the beach (the weather was quite sunny down south) and we stayed in an old hunting lodge on the moors so had lots of yummy food and snuggled up in the evenings in the bar playing board games. 

BUT the best thing was that Matt felt Pip kick:wohoo::wohoo: Pip seems to move around an awful lot, I rarely go for more than a couple of hours without feeling him shuffling around in there. His kicks aren't hard enough to wake me up in the night, but Matt can definitiely feel a little thump when he puts his hand on my belly :cloud9:
Missed you all, speak to you soon :hug:


----------



## redberry3

Welcome back Lulu!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: I am so excited that Matt felt Pip!!!! That must have been a great moment for the both of you! 

Boo is starting to move around a lot more too and like you Lulu, I do not go very long wiht out feeling him/her. I was laying in my bed yesterday afterwork and i felt a little kick from the outside and asked Chris to come upstiars to feel.....:dohh: he is so impatient though that he would rather wait for the bigger kicks than sit there quietly hoping to feel something. :shrug: whatever. :rofl:

hope everyone is feeling better!
ONLY 2 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love you!


----------



## helen1234

Hi Girlies
i'm going to make a big gender poll.
does everyone want to be on it.?
i not sure if its poss yet as i've never done a poll post before lol.
just thought it would be fun
xx


----------



## redberry3

helen1234 said:


> Hi Girlies
> i'm going to make a big gender poll.
> does everyone want to be on it.?
> i not sure if its poss yet as i've never done a poll post before lol.
> just thought it would be fun
> xx

sure! :hugs:


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> Hi Girlies
> i'm going to make a big gender poll.
> does everyone want to be on it.?
> i not sure if its poss yet as i've never done a poll post before lol.
> just thought it would be fun
> xx

Yes please :)

Just trying to do bump pics.. I don't think they're hugely different than last time, can't remember when that was - will have to search my journal.

I'm pm you my email add Helen - thank you :hugs: There's no rush as I'm on a cardigan at the moment.

Just waiting for DP to get back so we can go to my parents for tea.

Glad you ms is better Lulu and that you had a lovely holiday and that Matt felt Pip! How lovely.

:hugs: everyone xxx


----------



## helen1234

i did a poll lol,
it took me hours to learn how to do it so could vote more than once lol..
this is sooooo exciting lol think i'm going to pop with anticipation hehe..
just hope i've got it right look a fool if i've stuffed it up lol
xx


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> i did a poll lol,
> it took me hours to learn how to do it so could vote more than once lol..
> this is sooooo exciting lol think i'm going to pop with anticipation hehe..
> just hope i've got it right look a fool if i've stuffed it up lol
> xx

Thank you!! Off to vote :)

xxx


----------



## baby D

:happydance: Oooh yes - i'll be on it xx 

:hug: So how are you all my lovelies? 

Biscuit - hope you are feeling better xx

Michelle - i'm really suffering with headaches at the mo - nothing gets rid of one when it arrives :hissy:

Elm and helen - soo jellous - i wish i could knit, but i can't. I'd love to beable to make pickle some lovely white cardys xx

Glad to see you back Lubee xx

:hug:


----------



## Michelle100

Hi ladies, I posted on the 2nd tri board about my docs appt. Well every thing went well, bp is normal and the baby is growing as he should. I got my results back from the blood work I hAD done regarding maternal serum screening for spin bifida and the results were normal. Only thing that concerns me is that my hcg levels came back twice as high as they should be at 5 months. The doc said this could cause placenta abruption, hypertension and some other things I cant recall. So I am being sent for a special doppler scan next week to check the intrauterine blood flow. I really dont know anything about this and could use some advice if anyone knows anything. Thanks ladies.


----------



## helen1234

hello, 
the poll is working i think not just pretty face me lol....

michelle sorry that you've had that result from your blood test, was it a routine blood test you had?, or was it the triple test one?, i didnt have it this time but i did with rosie as i wasnt given the choice. i've never heard of hcg being double but at least they are aware of it and give you special care and are going to give you a scan to look into it...
i'll bve sending all my love and bestest vibes for when you go for it, chin up and try not to worry, and try not to google too much as you won't get true answers...
xx


----------



## helen1234

omg anyone watching the programme on ch4 about breast feeding other peoples children ooooooo.... i just don't know what to make of it... the kids are like 5 yrs old oooooo


----------



## elm

I'm watching it but haven't seen the whole thing, will watch it tomorrow if it's on demand. 

Hope everything is ok Michelle, it's great that they've spotted it so they can keep an eye on you. 

I think you're having a girl BabyD. I think everyone else is having a girl :) Maybe you could try a bit of crocheting and make a blanket - there are guides how to do it online (I keep forgetting how to do it!!). Maybe learning to knit would be good when you've got a huge bump and can't move round much? xxx


----------



## biscuit

Hi Everyone.

Feeling much better today. My midwife appointment went really well, she was very nice. Heard he babies heart beat which was great. Could also hear the placenta, which was interesting. Less than 24 hours now until my scan, just one more sleep. :yipee::yipee::yipee:
OH and I have both been feeling like it might be a boy recently but in the past few days I have swung back to girly feelings. I really hope they can see which it is.

Going to view our potential new house in a couple of hours. I so hope it is everything I want it to be. We have already got new people set up to move in to our current place! If it's all good then I can really start nesting properly and getting stuff for the nursery. OH has agreed to a shopping trip tomorrow after the scan :happydance::happydance::happydance:.


----------



## Michelle100

Thanks for the great vibes and good wishes girls. I don't really know what the blood test was called Helen, but I opted out of an amnio so the doc asked me if I would do some blood work. (the name on the paper was maternal serum screening). I've never heard of hcg's doubling this far along either. I'll just keep praying that everything will be fine. The doc says he's a good size and he's kicking away so that's comforting.
Looking forward to hearing all about your scan tomorrow Biscuit...and your potential new house. How exciting! I hope everyone else is doing good as well....bring on some lil girls..seems like the boys are taking over lately.


----------



## helen1234

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...s://my.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta

not sure if this link works but was thinking of borrowing the pattern for this one, thought the fluff might hide any mistakes lol, this cardy is gorgeous as well for little girls i've told my mum if i have a girl i want a few of these made for me lol


----------



## redberry3

Hey girls!!

good luck with everything Michelle! Keep us posted as I will be thinking of you.

OMG. We find out from you first tomorrow Biscuit!!! I cannot wait!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Good luck with the house as well, I am sure if you keep positive everything will work out in your favor. :hugs:

I am super nervous for tomorrow but really excited to see boo and really excited to start bonding with my bump a little bit more.

On a side note: in the shower this morning I got to thinking about BnB and my January Girls and how lucky we are to have this sort of connection. We are quite close. I am closer to some of you and more open to you than I am some of my friends and I feel priveledged to have met each and everyone of you, even if I do not know what you look like or what your voice sounds like. For the most part I feel like we have forged relationships that will last past our pregnancy into weight loss, baby handling, toddler fits and beyond! I just want to thank you all for being there for me and being such a positive influence throughout this crazy journey. :cry: Not sure what I would do without you!!

:hugs:
Lots of love!
Jaylene


----------



## helen1234

:cry::cry:
jaylene what you done to me lol, i work with all these men, and i'm say here saying i'm soooo lucky to have buddy friends online, while rubbing my face in my hands trying not cry they giving me funny frowns... your so sweet.

i feel dead lucky as well.. such a shame we cant have one big baby shower or one big birthday party for our lo's next jan 2010 hehe.

i'm really nervous about tomorrow hope my lo is growing properly etc... and he/she shows us their bits n bobs lol
i'll be online about 4pm uk time, and i'll be on 1st thing in the morning to check in on biscuit
oooo its so exciting.

hows the doula coming on Jaylene? does she goto scans with you as well?
xxx


----------



## redberry3

i have just taken 4 tests and 3 of them say girl. lol.


----------



## LuluBee

Oh girls I'm so exctied about tomorrow - I hope everythig goes well for all of you and that all the babies are good and show off their bits nicely! 

Hope the house viewing went well Biscuit? 

Jaylene your message was so lovely and I think says what a lot of us feel. I've never used chat rooms before and when I first saw BnB was a bit dubious about going on, but you ladies are such an important part of my life and it's so wondeful having you all here to talk to in ways you can't always with family and friends at home. Love you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## helen1234

Jaylene3 said:


> i have just taken 4 tests and 3 of them say girl. lol.

what tests are they i want to try now lol
xx


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> Jaylene3 said:
> 
> 
> i have just taken 4 tests and 3 of them say girl. lol.
> 
> what tests are they i want to try now lol
> xxClick to expand...

Me too! Once I can see the screen properly again through all these tears :cry: 

I've been swimming so I'm really tired so hoping I won't be kept awake worrying. Good luck tomorrow everyone - hope your scans all go really, really well and you get gorgeous scan photos :hugs: xxx

Awww you're all so lovely, it is great to have you all :hugs:

Helen that cardigan looks really warm for winter, it'll be lovely for a girl

Have you seen March 09 are competing with our stars by the way :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## redberry3

helen1234 said:


> Jaylene3 said:
> 
> 
> i have just taken 4 tests and 3 of them say girl. lol.
> 
> what tests are they i want to try now lol
> xxClick to expand...

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/

that is where i went....oh 

and here....

https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/gender.htm

:cry: so close but so far away......need rest......:dohh:

what time is your appointment again helen? When we all wake up tomorrow we will know the outcome of biscuits scan!! :happydance:


----------



## helen1234

oooo off to try thosde predict sites,
mines 3pm 40 mins after elm.... 
i am sooooo excited, nervous, all in one lol
xx


----------



## helen1234

chinese gender says girl the other questionaire said 73% boy lol


----------



## helen1234

confused bout the other as my lmp was april so is this when i concieved or is 14 days when your meant to ovulate would be may i think, if april a boy may a girl lol
roll on tomorrow when i can stop guessing lol
xx


----------



## baby D

:hug:

Hey lovelies x Jaylene i feel the same as you - you are all fab and i cannot wait to share all our news as our babies develop into amazing children xx :cry:

Almost Thursday!!!!! So excited for you all :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## elm

The Chinese thing confused me because I don't know what time thing to put in so I've abandoned that one.

The Old Wives thing gave me 60% girl 40% boy.

And I haven't got a needle (scissors didn't work!!!)

xxx

eta. the obfocus thing says I'm having a girl too.

etaa. just did this and it took ages

https://www.sexratio.com/testresults.php?cat=7

at the end it said 

"we would predict, if you become pregnant within the next 4 - 5 weeks, you would be 20% likely to conceive a girl and 80% likely to conceive a boy." :dohh: !!!


https://www.childbirth.org/cgi-bin/boyorgirl.pl
You have a 43% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 56% chance of having a girl.


----------



## biscuit

Good morning everybody. I am just about to head off for my scan. The house we saw was no good. A bit dark and dirty and had the most awful wall paper everywhere and the bathroom was horrid. Made us realise that the place we are in is not so bad really. Going to look at another place on Friday but I have a feeling we may just end up staying where we are for another year.

Jaylene - you are absolutely right. It is so nice to have all of you to chat to. Especially as my mother and sisters are in Scotland and none of my friends have had babies yet. Jumping on the computer to check in on everyone is the first thing I do each morning over breakfast.

Anway, I'll be back with my news shortly. Maybe after a wee shopping trip.


----------



## elm

Good Luck biscuit!!! Can't wait to see how your scan went :hugs: xxx

Sorry the house was horrible x


----------



## elm

We've got our scans TODAY!!!!!


----------



## hellotasha

i cant stop worryin about having my scan today/tomorrow i keep thinking they are gonna give me bad news gahhhh x


----------



## biscuit

It's a girl!!!:cloud9::happydance:

Everything was fine so we are really happy. Not really feeling surprised that it's a girl or anything. I think we have both known instinctively since the beginning. Going shopping this afternoon.

Good luck to the rest of you, can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Biscuit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redberry3

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
i knew it!!
i knew it!
or did i? :blush: lol

regardless...congrats!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elm

Congratulations biscuit :hugs: x

:pink: :pink: :pink: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## helen1234

just come on to check if biscuts got any new yet.
i feel like it my birthday today and i feel as excited for everyone else as i do myself.
i feel so lucky to be able to share my news at the same time as everyone else.

well heres to happy scaning lets hope our bundles are awake and willing.
see you all later
love y'all
Hxx


----------



## helen1234

god i'm soooooo thick lol 
can tell i'm useless in the morning lol.... read the wrong flipping page

golly i'm so pleased a baby girl awwwwwwww
congratulations Biscuit
xxxx


----------



## helen1234

hellotasha said:


> i cant stop worryin about having my scan today/tomorrow i keep thinking they are gonna give me bad news gahhhh x

yur going to be fine, enjoy it look forward to it...
last scan before you see her in the flesh....
i know what you mean though..
xx


----------



## elm

Good Luck​
everyone!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LuluBee

:cloud9:Congratulations on your little :pink: bump Biscuit. so pleased everything is ok. Get some pictures on here soon :happydance::happydance: and enjoy your shopping!

Good luck to all the rest of you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> Good Luck​
> everyone!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ditto 

i feel sick with anticipation lol 4 hours to go i'm gonna get nothing done today at work lol, luckily the fax machines broke lol so i got an excuse.
xxxx


----------



## Michelle100

Congrats Biscuit!!!!Thats awesome! I'll have to check back afterwork to hear about Helen's scan! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## hellotasha

congrats biscuit im so happy for you, xx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats on yr pink bump biscuit!!


----------



## Beltane

I didn't sleep a wink last night- too excied for you gals. Who's next in line?


----------



## helen1234

Beltane said:


> I didn't sleep a wink last night- too excied for you gals. Who's next in line?

elm at 2:20pm then me at 3pm and jaylene somewhere after that timezones and things confuse me, i'll be on about 4:30pm uk time.
xx


----------



## Beltane

Thanks sweetie- I'm trying to peel my eyes open. It's only 8:30 in the morning here.


----------



## redberry3

*Thinking of You All!!!*​
:blush: i am dying. had to use my doppler this morning before i got out of bed just so i knew nothing was wrong. :dohh: I am a freak!


----------



## helen1234

Jaylene3 said:


> *Thinking of You All!!!*​
> :blush: i am dying. had to use my doppler this morning before i got out of bed just so i knew nothing was wrong. :dohh: I am a freak!

lol, thats exactly what i've just done 2 mins ago, don't know what i was going to do if i couldn't find it. but it booted me as i lay down anyway as if to say oi stop being silly
45 mins till i find out, just waiting for his lordship to exit the shower...
good luck everyone 5 mins and elm will know what she's having
x


----------



## Beltane

Game on!!! Woooo!!


----------



## LuluBee

I'm so excited - why isn't the time going any quicker!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xLaurax

Congrats biscuit :)

Come on girlies, hurry up and post!!!

xxx


----------



## redberry3

i am so excited for all of you!!!!!!!!


5 hours until mine......:cry:


----------



## LuluBee

Oh baby we'll be thinking of you :hugs: and just think you're the one and only reason I will be staying up way past my bedtime tonight - all us girlies will be sitting here thinking of you and waiting for your news :happydance:

Your scan will be so amazing make sure you relax and enjoy every minute of it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## helen1234

i'm back and its a
BOY

can't believe im going to have a son lol..

craig burst into tears, and rosie said oh man:dohh:
there he lay in his boyish position hands behind his head legs up lol


:blue::blue::blue:
c'mon Elm 1 girl 1 boy this is sooooo exciting


----------



## redberry3

:yipee:
I am so happy for you Helen!!! The perfect little family you will have now!!!!!!
I was way off tith my guess for you!!!! 

:hugs: 
:hugs:

A son, a little man!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## LuluBee

:happydance::happydance:welcome to team blue :blue:
Congratulations honey, hope you enjoyed the scan, I'm so happy for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuluBee

Oooh I've just looked at my predictions, so far I've got a 100% record!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Helen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it! Welcome to team blue!!!!!!!!


----------



## helen1234

thanks guys, just Elm and Jaylene now..
have no idea of names only picked out Lydia lol, spose cant really use that now eh!


----------



## LuluBee

I think your little boy might get some strange looks if you call him that! But now you get to do all the names research and buy lots of gorgeous little blue outfits xx


----------



## redberry3

helen1234 said:


> thanks guys, just Elm and Jaylene now..
> have no idea of names only picked out Lydia lol, spose cant really use that now eh!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Lyndon ?!?!

I am slowly going crazy 1,2,3,4,5,6 SWITCH! :loopy: :headspin:
Crazy going am I slowy 6,5,4,3,2,1 SWITCH! :loopy: :headspin:


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs: not too long now!


----------



## Beltane

Jaylene3 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys, just Elm and Jaylene now..
> have no idea of names only picked out Lydia lol, spose cant really use that now eh!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Lyndon ?!?!
> 
> I am slowly going crazy 6,5,4,3,2,1 SWITCH! :loopy: :headspin:
> Crazy going am I slowy 6,5,4,3,2,1 SWITCH! :loopy: :headspin:Click to expand...

You are a trip Jaylene!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## LuluBee

I want Elm to come home and tell us all about her scan now :( I can't leave the computer alone


----------



## redberry3

me neither. She mentioned to me though that they may go buy some stuff after the scan though....is it alreayd like 5 PM for you??? long day i am making for you!!!

what did you have for supper/tea? :rofl:


----------



## LuluBee

I thought she might - hope she's enjoying her shopping! It's 20 past 5 here, I'm waiting for the gardener to turn up so I can relax and have my dinner. I'm making pasta with roasted vegetables and sundried tomatoes. Am trying to make sure I get my 5 a day for Pip. what are you up to? do you have hte day off?


----------



## redberry3

I am working. or trying to work. lol. Eating trailmix and listening to my stomach gurgle....I think it is nerves. it is 10:24am here and i have completed barely anything because i am keep my eyes peeled on here!! :rofl:

your meal sounds so good!!!
I forced a banana down Chris's throat yesterday because he had barely eaten any veggies or fruits....and some how he is still super skinny and healthy as can be :hissy: I think forcing people to eat fruit is a sure sign of motherhood, wouldn;t you say??


----------



## xLaurax

Wahoooo

Congrats Helen!! Told you you were having a boy :D

Welcome to team blue!!


----------



## LuluBee

OMG :rofl::rofl::rofl: Sorry ladies but have to share - Pip is kicking me so hard he keeps making me jump. I think he must be protesting against my tight jeans!


----------



## redberry3

LuluBee said:


> OMG :rofl::rofl::rofl: Sorry ladies but have to share - Pip is kicking me so hard he keeps making me jump. I think he must be protesting against my tight jeans!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
this morning my cat who weighs next to nothing sat on my belly....i only let her because she weigh a whole lot of nothing....and LO was kicking away at me like crazy. This was at 3AM so possibly LO's most active time that i never notice, but I still thought it was funny that :baby: was kicking when the cat was right on top. 

tight jeans?!?! you still fit tight jeans?! 

:hugs:


----------



## Beltane

Damn- I wish I could fit into my skinny jeans *pout*


----------



## baby D

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yay biscuit - a baby girl! How wonderful! : :cloud9:
And Helen - how perfect to be having a baby son...one of each..so lovely xx :happydance:

Come on Elm where are you am dying for your news!!!! :hug:

Jaylene, what time is your scan - doesn't matter how late it is in british thime, i fully intend to stay glued until your results appear! 

I am so thrilled for all of you - love you all xx

:hugs:


----------



## redberry3

Baby D - my scan is at 145 my time....so if you are in England - ish it will be about 845 your time. So I am thinking I will come home right after, unless Chris wants to have supper :rofl: and post. Sometime around 10 your time. :blush: I would be honored if you all stayed up but completely understand if you can't.


----------



## LuluBee

[QUOTE

tight jeans?!?! you still fit tight jeans?! 

:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Sadly no, these are my maternity jeans :hissy: but I think they press right down on where Pip is lying - that's my excuse anyway!


----------



## redberry3

:rofl: :hugs: :rofl:

i have tight pants in general!


----------



## baby D

I will be up - too excited for you to sleep xx

Lol - lulu, that's exactly what i say about my tight mat jeans xx


----------



## LuluBee

Yay - glad it's not just me! 

I sent my friend who had a miscarriage some flowers today to say I hadn't forgotten about what she's going through. She wants to meet up tomorrow to 'clear the air', now I'm scared, I worry that by trying to explain how I feel I'm going to end up souhnding selflish and hurtful


----------



## redberry3

you won't! you are so sweet!!! :hugs:


----------



## hellotasha

congrats helen im so happy for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Tasha hope your scan went well today? did they confirm you're having a baby girl?


----------



## hellotasha

Hey guys had my scan today, she said everythin is fine from what she can see on the ultrasound but i dont see my midwife till tue, was really good to see my lil one moving about again, she was moving so much it was hard for her to get a good pic, heres the scan pic anyway, so its not too good i hate to take the pic with my digi as i have no scanner xx

https://i38.tinypic.com/2udue07.jpg

& heres a close up i zoomed in on her face

https://i35.tinypic.com/302qgbo.jpg


----------



## LuluBee

What a cutie :hugs: They're gorgeous pictures. I'm glad everything was ok


----------



## hellotasha

LuluBee said:


> What a cutie :hugs: They're gorgeous pictures. I'm glad everything was ok

yeah well she said she could just make out there was no boy parts but is not 100% sure, i didnt tell her id been for another scan haha x


----------



## baby D

Lulu, i really feel that the gesture you showed with the flowers shows how far from selfish you are xx Just be supportibe whilst honest about your own feelings and i'm sure you will be fine and your friendship back on track - where it should be xx


----------



## elm

I'm here!!! Got to the hospital at 2.10pm for my scan needing a wee. At 2.55pm I still hadn't been seen so had to go to the toilet so then I had to down loads more water before I could have my scan. Ended up having it about an hour after I should have. Anyway... eveything was fine (didn't think much of the scanning woman, the last one was loads nicer)... Chicken is a BOY!!!! :blue: :blue: :blue: 

Just getting used to the idea now, I've been spaced out all afternoon thing it was the huge amounts of water I've had to consume combined with being all scared and excited and not being able to eat properly.

I'll post pictures of my beautiful little boy later, left them in the car - we've been to an all you can eat thing and I can't move anymore :rofl:

:hugs: everyone xxx


----------



## elm

Congratulations Tasha & Helen xxx

What beautiful pictures Tasha! 

Congratulations :hugs: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## xLaurax

Congrats hun!!

Welcome to team blue :)

There is a few of us now!!

I'm still trying to get my scan pics on the computer to upload... need to get OH to pull his finger out of his bum lol.

Just Jaylene now, not long left for her :)


----------



## xLaurax

Congrats tasha...

Bet its put your mind at ease now too :)


----------



## LuluBee

:cloud9:Congratulations honey, I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance:

Another little boy, :blue: :blue: :blue: so happy everything went ok and can't wait to see the pics. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## helen1234

ooooo its all just toooo brilliant i just love this site...

congratulations Elm and Tasha for having great scans... so 2 blue one pink today so far, just jaylene to go now will it be even stevens, watch this space lol

lulu i think your friend will be just fine...

just been shopping and bought my son his first little snowsuit to come home in, son son i just cant stop saying it i'm going to have a son lol.... AMAZING


----------



## LuluBee

Hehe it's so exciting! I think Jaylene will even it up and come back telling us she's having a little girl :pink: 
Aren't the clothes for little boys just adorable, I never imagined myself having a boy now I keep patting my belly and thinking that's my beautiful little son in there. I can't wait til January. What's the snowsuit like?


----------



## baby D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay- elm, im so pleased to hear chicken is a baby boy! Congratulations to you, wonderful news! You girls have had me buzzing on your news all night x

Just jaylene to go - really think she is pink!

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/15/17

this one its really soft, and its says i'm here lol,
got a little beany hat to go with it as well
xx


----------



## elm

It said Jaylene is online, maybe she left her computer on in the rush to off to see her LO? 

Ohhhhhh, DP is talking about having a 4D scan :happydance: don't know if we will but it'd be very nice to have one!
xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Oh Helen that is so cute - I love the little ears on it!!!! Your little boy will look so beautiful coming home in that xx


----------



## LuluBee

Elm - my sister had a gender scan at Mums in Solihull (know it's a bit of a way from you) and they did parts of it in 4D for them it cost about £90 I think so was a lot cheaper than a normal 4D scan


----------



## helen1234

oooo a 4d scan how brill, i'm not allowed one lol oh doesnt like them, but he maybe persuaded. theres a nice clinic on oldbury as well just off junc 2 on m5, i went there for a reassurance scan at 10 week, i think they are great to show the children as they get older i'd jump at the chance to see myself i the womb before i was born.
i wonder if jaylene knows yet.... 
xx


----------



## Beltane

CONGRATS ELM!!!!!!!!!! Jaylene waited long and hard for you and was gutted that she missed you. So happy for you!!!!!! Team Blue is kickin butt! Woohoo!!


----------



## elm

Thanks LuluBee & Helen, I put on the other thread I wanted to see your snowsuit Helen & I was googling scan places LuluBee!!! How psychic are we??!!!

Just looking at the Solihull one now, then I'll look at the Oldbury one :happydance: xxx


----------



## elm

LuluBee - it says they're £195 on the website - https://www.mums.me.uk/fees.htm , am I looking at the right place? x

eta. found this one in Yorkshire https://www.babyview.co.uk/pricelist.asp that seems quite cheap but it's in Yorkshire... 

I'm still spaced!!! xxx


----------



## helen1234

heres my scan, you can just see the top of his hand above his head lol, legs up relaxing just like his daddy lol
xx
 



Attached Files:







little boy 001.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beltane

He is precious Helen!!!! Any pics Elm? I'm dyin over here !


----------



## elm

Helen, your pic is amazing! What a gorgeous little baby boy.

Mine's rubbish compared to that, silly scan woman - I got two and they're just the same. Chicken just has been done justice, he is lovely.
Mine are still out in the car, thing DP is going out for them, I wasn't listening :rofl: xx


----------



## helen1234

i bribed the scan woman with malteasers lol cos the last scan woman was agrump the last time lol, so i thought it might lighten her up a bit, was a different woman but worked a treat we were in there ages.

your scan pics will be just as precious.

rosies just helped me scan the pics and i stood up she was laughing her head off, i've leaked milk all over my t-shirt in 2 big patches, thats just great that starting al ready sticky patches for the next 20 weeks lol, all worth it though.
jaylene will be here soon yay!!!


----------



## elm

Ohhh, poor you - you've laughed so much you've milked yourself!!!! We should have taken Malteasers... that's where we went wrong!! x

Right Jaylene, where are you?


----------



## Beltane

I can't wait till she returns! I bet she's on cloud 9!


----------



## LuluBee

I know, my cat's stolen the computer chair, its her bed, so I'm knelt on the floor stretchihng over to type! Matt thinks 've gone mad, but is getting used to my obsession with BnB now. Once I get better access to hte computer Elm I'll have a check for Mums. They just paid for a basic scan rather than a 4D one and hte sonogrpaher did bits in 4D for free


----------



## LuluBee

Your scan picture is gorgeous by the way Helen, so clear. I'l remeber to take maltesers with me in future!


----------



## helen1234

this is the other one he's trying to do a backwards roll this time, gonna be a gymnast i think :rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







baby boy 1.jpg
File size: 94.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## elm

DP is trying to take a decent photo of ours, it's not working - I was trying for ages. My first scan pictures are so much better!?!

Think we might go to the Yorkshire one if we can't find any others and combine it with a weekend away which would be so lovely, haven't been anywhere this year.

:hugs: xx

Come on Jayleeeeene :)


----------



## elm

Helen, 

I'm soooooooo jealous - your pictures are amazing! xxx

eta. :happydance: I've gone BLUE!! x


----------



## biscuit

Congratulations Helen + Elm. Both Boys! So pleased everything is fine with everyones scans. Wonderful news.

Now where is Jaylene!?


----------



## baby D

Jaylene!!!!!! Where be you my love xx


----------



## helen1234

we're all here online on this page waiting for the news like little drooling puppies waiting for our food lol

x


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> we're all here online on this page waiting for the news like little drooling puppies waiting for our food lol
> 
> x

:rofl: does anyone else every sing 'Jaylene, Jaylene, Jaylene, Jay-le-e-eeeen' in their heads to the tune of 'Jolene'? (Sorry Jaylene - it's getting late!!! xxx)


----------



## hellotasha

im not going to bed till shes back lol x


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> we're all here online on this page waiting for the news like little drooling puppies waiting for our food lol
> 
> x
> 
> :rofl: does anyone else every sing 'Jaylene, Jaylene, Jaylene, Jay-le-e-eeeen' in their heads to the tune of 'Jolene'? (Sorry Jaylene - it's getting late!!! xxx)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: your funny you are lol.... i aint going to sleep till i find out won't be long now....

shall we play eye spy with my little eye something beginning with B :rofl::rofl:


----------



## elm

All the photos we took were blurred and made the scan picture worse :dohh: Will find a scanner tomorrow and scan my pics.
x
 



Attached Files:







Chicken Blurred.JPG
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## redberry3

Good evening ladies.

I do not want to keep you all waiting with a long drawn out story but everything is well and healthy. Our little baby sure was giving the tech a hard tim, as LO was hiding.

Therefore....

with no further delay....

Little Baby Black is a.........

-

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

BOY!!!!!!!!

:cloud9: I am shocked and like elm a little out of it. More on that later...I must post!
 



Attached Files:







BLACKJAYLENEMICHELLE20080911144001981.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## biscuit

Thanks Elm! I hadn't been sining that at all but it is well and truly stuck in my brain now and I will probably be sining it for weeks.


----------



## helen1234

aaaaaaaa a boy thats just fantastic news, we were going in sane lol
well done you both
xxxxx


----------



## redberry3

congrat elm!!!!

our little boys can play together with Beltane's, Lulu's and Helen's and flirt with Biscuit little girly!!!

xxxxx

i am still letting it all sink in so sorry for the short posts.

Love you all....:hugs:


----------



## biscuit

Ohh, you must have posted that at exactly the same time as I posted that last one. Congratulations Jaylene!!!!!!!!! Wow three boys and only one wee girl! That's crazy. So glad all our wee ones are good and healthy.


----------



## elm

Congratulations!!! Aww, your little boy is soooooo gorgeous - you've got an amazing picture too. Was so convinced you were having a girl! 

Yay for team blue though!!!! :happydance: Really happy for you xxxx


----------



## redberry3

elm - your piccy is so gorgeous too!!!!!!

wow...a bunch of team blue's!!! yeesh!!


----------



## helen1234

i can see your piccy perfect elm, we got our own footy team gongon and the cheerleaders too lol
so chuffed i'm exhausted from all the excitement, my tshirts wringing as well lol
xx


----------



## redberry3

p.s. for those of you on Facebook please don;t post anything about the gender there....:hugs:....i am only telling certain people until we are certain of who wants to know. 

love you guys!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

Jaylene3 said:


> p.s. for those of you on Facebook please don;t post anything about the gender there....:hugs:....i am only telling certain people until we are certain of who wants to know.
> 
> love you guys!!!!
> xxxxx

oooo didnt know you were on facebook you'll have to pm me your add so i can add you...


----------



## redberry3

x


----------



## hellotasha

helen when u get jay suggest her to me on facebook!!

jay im so happy for you cant bel its a boy the piccy is so cute & elm so is urs 

im so happy for everyone 


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> Jaylene3 said:
> 
> 
> p.s. for those of you on Facebook please don;t post anything about the gender there....:hugs:....i am only telling certain people until we are certain of who wants to know.
> 
> love you guys!!!!
> xxxxx
> 
> oooo didnt know you were on facebook you'll have to pm me your add so i can add you...Click to expand...

Add me too :happydance: I'm on under that email add I pm'd you :) eta. And you too Tasha :)
I haven't told facebook people either yet. Just sent a message to Melbo though :)

How are you feeling Jaylene? xxx


----------



## redberry3

i am ok. a little tired and overwhlemed. how about you??? :hugs: I will pm you soon....i just need to go sit and soak it in. 

I said him for the first time and :cry:'d like a baby!

lol


----------



## LuluBee

Oh congratulations Jaylene :happydance: I'm so pleased for you. Welcome to Team Blue :blue: I was so convinced you were having a girl. My cat is hogging the computer chair so it's really difficult for me to get to the computer properly at the moment - and I'm too soft to kick her off (it's her bed). So I'm making this short - but will say lots more tomorrow and have a good look at everyone's pics then. 

I'm just so pleased for you all and so excited, now we know what we're having - can't believe how many little boys there are!!!!!!!

Love you all, hope you've all enjoyed Scan Day, it's been fantastic sharing it with all of you ladies. Speak soon :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elm

Jaylene3 said:


> i am ok. a little tired and overwhlemed. how about you??? :hugs: I will pm you soon....i just need to go sit and soak it in.
> 
> I said him for the first time and :cry:'d like a baby!
> 
> lol

I'm falling asleep I think! Really happy that Chicken is OK and everything is alright but was a bit disappointed with my scan, think it was the combination of the woman who did it, the sickness from drinking too much water and feeling a bit spaced. 

Have a lovely relaxing time. I'm off to bed. So glad little Boo is well x

night everyone
:hug:


----------



## Michelle100

Congrats to all of today's scan ladies!!! Fabulous news...welcome to team blue Elm, Jaylene & Helen!


----------



## biscuit

There is way to much excitement in my life at the moment, I feel like I might blow a blood vessel or something! We have just been to look at 2 more houses to rent and we absolutely love one of them but have been told we are competing with one other really strong applicant for the place and probably won't find out until Monday! It's giving me a headache and hot flushes, seriously. It's all too much for me, how am I supposed to stay calm?
After all the excitement of the scans, now this. :hissy::dohh::happydance::hissy:


----------



## baby D

Noooooo i fell asleep on the sofa!!!! :hissy:

Yay jaylene! So hAPPY for you - though im clearly no good at this prediction lark! xx Congratlations all of you xx :happydance:

PS - Don't forget my baby girl - she may want to be flirted with too :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

does anyone else feel like they're dreaming?, 
i know i've been pregnant before but i think as i was 17 i just didnt take much in.
i cant believe i'm going to have a baby in 19 weeks time lol and a little boy, with boy bits lol. 
don't if its the 14 yr gap or because it took so long to concieve but i feel like i'm dreaming lol
xx


----------



## LuluBee

Hi ladies, hope you've all had a good sleep and recovered a bit from yesterday! 

Elm -your picture looks beautiful and not too blurred, you should have seen some of hte attempts I made to get our's looking good, I had to photoshop them to get them looking clear.

Baby D don't worry I'm a massive flirt and my husband is even worse, I'm sure Pip will be flirting with anything that moves! Lock up your daughters :)

Helen - I know what you mean about the dreaming I can't believe that I'm actually going to have a real live baby. Every time we go for a scan I keep thinking they aren't going to find anything - although having had more scans than I can count I know that there most definitely is a very lively little boy in there! All our nursery bedding, curtains etc got delivered this morning and I just feel on :cloud9:

We're all so lucky :)


----------



## helen1234

hope you get the house you want biscuit have my fingers crossed for you. i saw some right holes when we were looking to buy, and in the end we bought the one we're in which was the worst of the lot was filthy and stunk, but we've practically rebuilt it and it like brand new now, and i'm glad we've got a small mortgage means i havent got to rush back to work full time now, 

i had my curtains come the other day i'm building a little pile up slowly, just need all the tools and bags of cement out the spare room clearing out now lol i've been promised lol and the electrician is coming monday to wire the kitchen all ready i'm so excited....
i just love baby shopping but after half hour i feel weak, tired and hot and want to go home lol.
just been to dentist and baby wriggled all the way through it seems to get more regular and stronger everyday. luckily my teeth are perfect not even a polish what a good girl i am lol
xxx ITS FRIDAAAYYYY BY THE WAY lol xxx


----------



## baby D

Good luck on the house biscuit - my fingers are crossed for you xx

Helen, i agree about the dream state! Can't believe im having a bundle - and it's a baby girl! Wow!

Lol, lulu - lock up your daughters! That really made me love out loud!!


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies!!

Helen, you hit that one right on the nose. I feel like I am dreaming. It is so surreal that I will be raising a little prince. My little man, is growing inside of me as we speak and going to come out and love his mommy so unconditionally it will be amazing. I am so happy for all of us, words cannot explain it. 

Lulu - THat is exactly what I said to Beltane after I told her I was having a boy! I am so getting a shirt with that on it!! hehe.

Baby D - We will love you little girl so much, as like Lulu's DH, Chris is a complete flirt, so there is no quesitoning our little man being there and loving up your little sweet pea!!

Girls, this has been all too much for me!! I am still in a little bit of shock but as my Facebook status reads I will be Happy Dancing :happydance: all weekend!!!!!

What are you all up to? I am painting the nursery and I think I would ask for help but I may just do it by myself as a time to bond with babes in his room as well as some therapy and also so I will have done something for him before he comes. :D

Hope you are all well and have rested well after a big night.
Biscuit I wish you all the best with you home! :hugs:

Talk to you all soon.
Love always,

Jaylene


----------



## Beltane

Happy Friday everyone! Any plans? We are snuggling up to a good movie and listening to the rain tonite. Only 19 more weekends alone so I'm getting all I can in now!


----------



## baby D

Beltane said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Any plans? We are snuggling up to a good movie and listening to the rain tonite. Only 19 more weekends alone so I'm getting all I can in now!


My god Beltane - that really has bought it home, how close our babies are to being in our arms i mean! Happy friday xx


----------



## helen1234

oh gosh 19 wknds lol, now that like oh wow when you say it like that lol

rosies being a monkey sulking moaning that she wanted a girl and she's not going to hold it unless she can call it owen and lol, and she stamped on the wash basket as well broke it in half.... girls and hormones i know it sounds bad but i wanted to slap her lol, i wouldnt but i felt like it lol, its only for attention i know.. but she really knows which buttons to press with me.
we've had to sit down with her and tell her she's still our number one and she has a say in everything and we'll always do things with her as a family and with her on her own and not to feel left out etc. she apologised and hope she understands she's 13 and that behaviour isnt acceptable... we understand really must be hard though after 14 yrs having to share us and i hope she does bond with him, i'm sure she will cos she's so lovely. 
i think it might be excitement coming out in moodiness.
i said we'd have a girlie day shopping for her tomorrow but she's off to the cinema with her mates.
the pic on my avatar she looks so angelic until you see her arms and hands where she kept grabbing the cat round the neck lol....


----------



## elm

baby D said:


> Beltane said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! Any plans? We are snuggling up to a good movie and listening to the rain tonite. Only 19 more weekends alone so I'm getting all I can in now!
> 
> 
> My god Beltane - that really has bought it home, how close our babies are to being in our arms i mean! Happy friday xxClick to expand...

Scary!!! Must get somewhere to live. 

I'm still too spaced to work out if I'm feeling like I'm dreaming :rofl: It's so strange how different it feels now! Think I'm more relaxed now that I know Chicken is ok but a big arrrrrgggggghhhhhh that it's so real and we need somewhere to live!

Hope you manage to get your lovely house Biscuit. Sounds like a lovely night Beltane, what are you watching? Your house is going to be amazing really soon Helen. Love your new pic!

Got given a HUGE amount of baby stuff today. Can't wait to go through it, just waiting for DP to get some from the car so we can look. Got a few bargains before that from Adams & George (a pair of trousers, two pairs of shorts, three pairs of shoes and two t shirts all for £10 :happydance:)

I'm soooooooo tired - not really sure what I'm typing! Better stop :blush:

:hug: everyone
xxxxx


----------



## Michelle100

Helen Im also felling like Im dreaming. This is my first pregnancy and we never thought it would happen. We also have a 13 yearold daughter who we adopted and she is the light of our life, but I sure know where youre coming from wirth the moodiness. She also wanted a sister but she hides her disappointment well. She's totally into having a brother now, as I'm sure your Rosie will be super excited once she gets used to the idea.
Good luck with the house hunting Biscuit!


----------



## Beltane

omg- LOVE the new pic Helen. I'm sure Rosie will adjust in no time!!

Hope you all are feeling fabulous and make sure you do something nice for yourself today if you haven't already!

Much Love!!!


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Ladies,

Add me to Facebook too please????? My name's Laura Broadhurst and you'll recognise the pic it's the same as my avatar - I'm far too lazy to do snazzy things like you Helen - the photo is gorgeous by the way!

I spoke to my friend yesterday and we got everything sorted it was really nice and I'm so much happier now :cloud9:

My cousin, who is only a few weeks older than me had a baby girl this morning :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to go over and give her a snuggle, although am quite concerned is it too early to get leaky boobs???????

I'm working on clearing the nursery today, well all the light stuff anyway. Matt manages a band and they're headlining at a big festival in Birmingham today so he's off there all day and probably well into the night if know my husband! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend

Biscuit - I hope you get your lovely house- keeping my fingers crossed for you

Those of you in the Midlands - I'm looking out at some blue sky - by some miracle so go enjoy the sunshine while it lasts!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LuluBee

I forgot to say, if you add me on Facebook we're not telling anyone the sex of the baby so please keep Pip a secret xx


----------



## baby D

So pleased you and your friend have cleared the air, lulu xx And yes in think it is a little early for leaky boobs!

Good luck with the house biscuit xx

Helen, i'm sure Rosie will love her baby brother completely! Shw looks so sweet in your bew picture - lovely to remember them when they were younger isn't it. xx

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

hope everyones having a good wknd so far, 
the weather if is fab today, i've done 4 loads of washing and hung 3 out to dry and the last one hopefully will go out tomorrow, the rain has just done my head in trying to dry clothes i swear rosie tries stuff on and throws it in the wash :laundry:cos she can't be bothered to hang it back up:hangwashing::hangwashing:, in fact i'd bet money on it lol, kids eh who'd have em:rofl::rofl:

Lulu if i'd have known then mess that involves in doing a house up i'd never have bothered.
so far we've had all new windows, not the front and back doors though they're last, one window on the back taken out for french doors, made our bedroom and the other front bedroom smaller made into a en-suite, re plastered every room just hall stairs landing, baby's room and kitchen left to plaster, all new doors, skirting boards etc, brand new fitted bathroom:shower:, and shower fitted, knocked the pantry out and put a steel support in the ceiling so it didnt come out, re-wired the kitchen this monday coming, next weekend plasterer doing kitchen and wknd after the new kitchens being fitted, then babys room being done.
oh and we had a whole new heating system put in and new radiators put in every room oh and new flooring in all rooms too:wacko::wacko::wacko:
i know we've put prob 40k on to the value so far and spent about 15k so all worth it, but there's no way i'm moving house ever again lol our friends moved into a new build and has starteed putting all new things in cos its not to her taste at least everything we've put into the house is what we've chose even down to the grooves in the skit board and door handles lol
we've been here 18 months lol.

rosies gone out with her mates to the cinema, think she's coming round to a little boy she keeps coming up with names half of them are pop singers though of course.
michelle have you noticed a change in your daughter since she started secondary school, rosie seemed to grow up overnight lol she wants to go off places on her own all the time, and i don't see for hours then she's off down to the park, i lost my little girl seems like over nite lol 

xx


----------



## LuluBee

Hi all, hope you've been enjoying the lovely weather? (sorry girlies not in England I hope it's nice and sunny for you too?)
OMG Helen - how much work have you done??????? We moved into our new build 3 years ago and still haven't got curtains up in some of the spare bedrooms! Our house looks like a bombs gone off today, we're having wooden flooring put in all downstairs so all of the carpet has been ripped up leaving just the concrete floor. I've cleared our study and spare room of all the crap that's built up in there and been sorting through all my clothes to try and make room - we're losing our second wardrobe as that was in the nursery. I'm starting to call it that so that I'm mentally ensuring I keep it tidy and get it ready for Pip.
I've been going a little stir crazy today, becasue of m cervix problems there's so much I can't do, I'm stuck in the house most days and would have loved to go and see Matt's band today - he's worked so hard on it and they got to play in front of hundreds of people - I'm so proud of him and I wish i could have seen it but I can't stand up for that long :cry:
Glad Rosie's being a little more positive today - she'll soon to come to love the idea of having a little baby brother xx


----------



## biscuit

Hi Girls.

Well it's Sunday evening here and the roast beef is in the oven, you inspired me Helen and I am even trying to make yorkshire puds for the first time. 
Just checked the website of the property management company that has the house we applied for and there is a mark over the picture which says the place is under contract, hopefully ours!! We won't hear until tomorrow morning so no doubt I'll be having all kinds of stressful dreams tonight. **Address Removed**
Elm - Are you still trying to get a house? Any luck there yet? 

Lulu - I'm really glad to hear you sorted things out with your friend. The excitement has really ramped up for me since the scan and I can imagine how hard it would be to have to control yourself in front of her.


----------



## LuluBee

Wow Biscuit that is stunning! I love the kitchen :happydance: I so hope you get it - am keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## baby D

Gorgeous house biscuit, really hope you get it xx 

My OH felt our daughter move for the first time last night!!!!! Lovely moment - :happydance: Though i think i was more excited than he was - all he said was 'ooh i felt that ' (think i was expecting a fanfair!!) :cry:

:hug: to you all xx


----------



## Michelle100

Oh most definately Helen. I certainly know what you mean about feeling like you've lost your little girl. I keep wondering what happened to the sweet little thing who used to hold my hand everywhere we went, and wouldn't leave my side. Now she's hardly ever home, she has so many friends (a good thing) but I wish she would spare some time for me now and then. I suggest doing fun things with her but she thinks that's lame.LOL I'm glad I get to start over with this new LO one on the way. As far as rock star names, well Sammi has picked out Jacob (as in Jacob Hoggard from Hedley). *sigh*
Beautiful house Biscuit!


----------



## Michelle100

ooops...must have been looking at the wrong house biscuit. I couldnt find a st name...just the area location. Maybe I clicked something I shouldnt have.


----------



## helen1234

oooo that house is lovely its really big and spacious, love the kitchen and floors, i just cant wait till mine is done, got all the appliances today, so they are say in the front room we can see the tv if we stretch our necks lol, and i've pack all the cupboard stuff into plastic storage boxes so beans on toast for us for the next 2 weeks lol

fingers crossed you get your house biscuit.

rosie thinks a boy is cool now, thank goodness got a bit woried, she just muttered under her breath we're stuck with a boy so may as well like it now. she was smirking though. and she wants the middle name to be owen as well, i said we'll see, but i quite like that name as a middle name, still cant think of a boys name, still coming up with girls names. quite like the name scarlett ,lol..
xx


----------



## helen1234

do you think its father like son? lol, 
the last photo he was drunk lol
 



Attached Files:







little boy 001.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 3









xmas.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 9









new year.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elm

Ohhhhhhhh, I can't see your beautiful house biscuit as the link has been removed. How did your Yorkshire Puddings go? 

Hope your house things go really smoothly Helen, it's going to be so nice when it's all finished!

We are looking for a house but we've not tried very hard at all. Some serious searching will start soon. The longer we put it off the more money we save... Would like to get somewhere soonish as I'd quite like a home birth and need to know what my home will be like before deciding that really.

Jacob is a lovely name Michelle.

My DP is like that too baby D - what's wrong with them?!!!

xxx


----------



## elm

I'm scared... We've got some squeaking thing in the front of the boat... I'm not normally scared of them but I don't want them here. DP has gone out with a torch to try and remove it - I don't want it coming inside :(

He's now taking everything out of the front of the boat. Can't they squeeze through tiny, tiny little gaps and eat you? Do you think growling noises would keep it away? We've never had one before.


----------



## helen1234

do you mean the little squeaky 4 legged cheese eating friends lol. 
ooooo i used to get them in my stable they can squeeze through little gaps ye, do you get water voles and stuff by canals what bout water rats eeeekkkkk i'm scared for you now... i'll be having nightmares. mind you i found a slug inside the front door and left trails yuck, good job its an old carpet there.
xx


----------



## Michelle100

ewwww....squeaky things and slugs!! Abandon ship Elm!!!! They scare the crap outta me!


----------



## baby D

Hmmm - any and i'd have abandoned ship too michelle!!!! Poor you elm, hope your oh has sorted it xx


----------



## helen1234

Michelle100 said:


> ewwww....squeaky things and slugs!! Abandon ship Elm!!!! They scare the crap outta me!

:rofl:its me who had the slugs lol,


----------



## Michelle100

Oh, I see that now. Well Helen, theyre scary too so you should consider getting out too! LOL. Actually I saw the grossest slug ever when I let the dog out this a.m. It was about 5 inches long and had spots!!! Grrrooooossss. I got the shivers now thinking of it!


----------



## elm

:rofl: thanks for the reassurance everyone :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

It's either stay in here or sleep in my car and it's a Smart car so there's not much room... DP says it's gone... I'm on the inside of the bed so at least it'll eat him first...
(I'm convinced it's a pregnant woman seeking rat!)
xxx


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> do you think its father like son? lol,
> the last photo he was drunk lol

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Totally missed that before Helen - it's hilarious!! x


----------



## biscuit

LOL, Helen, definitely like father like son. That is sooooo cute (the baby I mean not the daddy, although he's not too bad either.)

Ohh dear Elm, it's a sign. Time to vacate the boat. I'm sure ratty would do you no harm but still a bit gross, you don't know what it could be getting in amongst in the night.

Still no word on the house, it's driving me nuts and I can't get any work done. They have now said we may not find out until tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## biscuit

Yay! We got the house and can move in on October 11th. I am soooooo chuffed. They called while I was at lunch with my mother in law just half an hour ago. Speaking of my mother in law, she bought us an outfit for the baby and both OH and I think it is ugly but of course at the time I said I loved it. Should we come clean and get the receipt so we can exchange it or should we just keep it? If I had said so at the time I don't think she would have cared but now she will just think that I lied to her. Oh well, maybe baby will just have to where it once and then we can hide it somewhere and say she grew out of it.


----------



## LuluBee

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:
Yay Biscuit that's great news, that house is so gorgeous!

I have been given some rather dodgy looking baby clothes by various family members recently, my tactic is to keep them for emergencies when I haven't been bothered to get all the washing done - because I kow that's going to happen! I'll probably have to parade poor Pip in some of them from time to time, but babies need changing so often I won't keep the poor little thing in them for long - that's my plan anyway!

Hope you got rid of ratty Elm :rofl:

And Helen I love the pics, I think he has his eyes!


----------



## xLaurax

Congrats on the house biscuit!! :D

Helen, those pics are so cute too.

Well had a very adventurous weekend, got the pram yesterday, i set it up, went out to hang the washing on the line to come back in and find OH marching it up and down the living room and them changing it from pram to pushchair mode lol. We've cleaned the nursary out too, and as i have a day off im meeting OH for lunch and we're going to get all the paint so i can come home and start decorating :) Sat down and worked out what baby things we have for each age as such to realise what actually looks alot is no where near enough lol.

OH's mum and I went shopping on Saturday, called in at ASDA and there was there baby and toddler event on, so she bought me some bits out of there, got a breast pump, sterliser and 2 johnsons boxs. Going to go back mid week with OH to get some more bits i wanted that were also on offer.

We have ordered all the nursery decor, and the moses basket already sorted the furniture too, so hopefully that will all turn up this week :)

I'll get some pics up of what we have got so far. Now we have bought the pram everything seems so more real to both of us, i never thought my OH would get into it as much as he is, he even sits and chats to bump in the mornings and when he gets home from work.

How is everyone doing? Anyone else encountering sleepless nights as you can't get comfy? I got up needing the loo sat night, came back to find OH had nicked my pregnancy pillow, leg over it arms round it and i couldn't get a look in lol.

Oh and Elm, i do hope you have got rid of mr squeaky thing!!

xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Wow Laura - you're super organised! What buggy have you bought - I keep looking and looking and can't decide on one! 

I've got my next scan tomorrow ladies - keep your fingers crossed my cervix hasn't shrunk anymore or they'll operate and I don't want them to I'm so scared I'm going to lose my little Pip


----------



## biscuit

Ooooooo I am soooo excited about my new house! Now I can really start planning the nursery. I had thought that I might put off completing the nursery until my mum gets over here in February so she can really get involved and feel a part of it, as she will have missed my whole pregnancy. I don't suppose baby will really need a big cot straight away. What do you think? I am just not sure I will be able to hold myself back for that long!


----------



## xLaurax

I've got the mamas and papas pilko pramette in Balmain. Got it on a bargain deal, if it wasn't on offer it would of cost £400 for everything and we got it for £199... the changing bag alone was £55.... OH couldn't believe it.

This is the pram :)

https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-pliko-balmain/187293200/type-i/

I'm keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow lulu...

xxx


----------



## biscuit

Don't worry Lulu, everything will be OK. I will be thinking good thoughts for you. I'm sure even if they do have to operate that things will go really well, they will have done it a million times and won't want to put little Pip at any huge risk.

I can't believe how organised Laura is either! I haven't even thought of half the stuff you have already.


----------



## biscuit

This is so cool having other people online at the same time as me. I'm usually all by myself here because of the big time difference.


----------



## biscuit

Nice pram Laura, good choice. Did you get all the accessories too?


----------



## xLaurax

Lol, I have had lists since about week 16 of everything but after my 20 week scan my OH said to me we'll start doing the nursery, i dont think he was planning on it happening this quickly.

Biscuit, it is a lovely idea to involve you mum, you could always keep lil'un in with you in a moses basket etc until she comes over in Feb!? And instead of buying all the nursery things, start buying all the other lil bits and pieces you will need.


----------



## xLaurax

biscuit said:


> Nice pram Laura, good choice. Did you get all the accessories too?

Yup i got all the accesories for it :) Also they are going to get me a parasol too, and throw it in for me when it arrives :) We've also got the matching car seat to pick up aswell! :)


----------



## biscuit

Sweet! How much fun is shopping for baby stuff. I have had a friend offer to lend me quite a few wee bits and bobs but that would just spoil all my fun.


----------



## xLaurax

I know what you mean, one of my mates has offered me everything but i have in my mind what i want so i would rather get that, plus i know if we have another lil un that the things we've bought will last :)


----------



## biscuit

Exactly. We plan to have more than one so we may aswell have our own stuff. Plus my mother in law and OH's granny and my folks are keen to buy us some bigger things so it hopefully won't cost us too much.


----------



## biscuit

Laura, does your pram have toddler seat that you can attach later when you have your second baby?


----------



## xLaurax

Nope, I think it lil boo isn't old enough not to go in a pushchair i'll look to get one of those i-candy apples... where you can convert it to a pear i think it is lol.

I love this, would love them to do a double version, its so easy to push, change about, fold up and open out etc.


----------



## helen1234

i've got my fingers and toes crossed for your scan lulu, your being looked after and i'm sure everything will go fine for you.
i've had a few things given to me baby clothes look worse when they've been shoved in a bag for a while but once washed and ironed they get better, i only kept thwe really nice stuff from next and pumpkin patch anyway lol

really glad you got your house Biscuit, its beautiful as well...

i officially have no kitchen and everything is packed away, what a malarki i tell thee lol.
electricians coming tonight and plasterer wknd coming then the wknd after kitchen fitted so only 2 weeks upsside down, beans on toast all round...

Elm: hope you got rid, Craig would tell me that it would of gone too, did you really buy it lol, i had rat and mice in my stable, and it chewed up through the concrete floor and through a thick plastic dustbin to keep taking food lol apparently they don't often come to the party on their own they bring the family too:rofl::rofl::rofl:
only joking they are more scared of you so they'll soon go never to return:ban::ban::ban:honest....

i was just thinking Biscuit you live in Tasmania is there such things as them TASMANIAN DEVILS cos Elm is scared of a little teenie weenie mouse, you must petrified of one of those coming to visit:rofl::rofl: think yourself lucky Elm you could have one of those rocking the boat at night:rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## LuluBee

Thanks for your nice messages both of you, I know the chances of something going wrong are really slim but i can't help but worry.

Biscuit, I'd say the same as Laura and put your LO in a moses basket in your room, we're doing that anyway for the first few months. If you feel the need to get going on buying nursery things you can do a lot online and send links to your mom to get her thoughts on different ranges etc. Then you can get it ordered ready for when she comes over


----------



## helen1234

oh and the pram is lovely, my oh knows how ours fits together better than me. i've had the Silver cross sleepover in jetsport colour

https://www.silvercross.co.uk/sleepover_deluxe_classic_chassis.php

thought i'd get the bigger one cos i will be walking a long way to shift the baby weight same as i did with rosie did 2-3 at least everyday and it'll be cold. bit more than io wanted to pay but it feels proper sturdy
comes with everything but the kitchen sink.
x


----------



## LuluBee

Those are both lovely, you got a fab deal on your's Laura. I think we'll be getting ours from Mothercare as have £300 of vouchers for there. Like you Helen I'm planning on doing LOTS of walking to try and shift that baby weight, especially as I'm seeing the chances of me passing my driving test before the baby is born getting slimmer by the day!
I think I'm going to have to go to a few shops and do some proper investigating!


----------



## helen1234

ye def have a good look around there are literally thousands to choose from, my pram won't fit in my boot but its a beetle and i can't get three bags of shopping in there lol


----------



## xLaurax

We looked at one with the same chassis as that in mamas and papas, they had a offer on, sort of 8 in 1 combo but decided against it because i tend to do alot of shopping lol, so the fact the wheels swivel on this one is a bonus.... plus oh decided if we go for walks about here it would be easier, as its all woodland and twists and turns on walks.

I feelf or you on the kitchen situation, especially being pregnant lol... my OH tends to do most of the stuff in there now, its great, he says he doesn't like me getting too stressed lol.


----------



## LuluBee

Oh dear! I have one of the new Fiestas so it should be alright - although keeps threatening to sell it beings as my driving has been such a disaster since I got pregnant!


----------



## LuluBee

Laura - I want your OH!!!!! Everyone else around me is nice and considerate of what I can and can't do, especially as being high risk I'm don't seem to be allowed to do anything! But Matt just carries on oblivious to it all :(


----------



## xLaurax

I think it helps that his mum tells him im carrying precious cargo... shes always on at him to do more things for me and now hes fine.... can't do enough lol.

I've got a astra... bought that fro the reason it has a large boot lol... i used to have a clio sport, bit impractical so i sold it... although James isn't selling his pride and joy, his car sits in the garage and comes out maybe once a week, get a wash every time... oh hes got a lot to learn as that will all stop when lil un comes along lol.


----------



## LuluBee

I know Matt keeps insisting that you can't put a baby seat in his Mercedes! Once I told him that he'd just have to change it for something more child friendly he started to shut up!


----------



## helen1234

ye you lucky thing Laura, 
Craigs not been to abd, i just want the house done now, luckily he's a real grafter and will work all day and then all night on the house and will do everything himself, apart from the electric. he cut a wire in the old airing cupboard with bloody shears of all instruments lol, took the whole house 10pm as well right in the middle of celeb get me out of here lol. made a right bang and blackened the wall.
he does say to me go and lie down i'll finish dinner or he'll start it and i'll finish it so not too bad.


----------



## xLaurax

LuluBee said:


> I know Matt keeps insisting that you can't put a baby seat in his Mercedes! Once I told him that he'd just have to change it for something more child friendly he started to shut up!

My OH works for mercedes, he has a run about to get to work and then his pride and joy in the garage.

Hes now planning on getting a company car, so that we have a comfortable family car to go away with at weekends etc. His boss has a c-class i think it is and he borrowed that for a course a few weeks ago... so i think thats what he is planning on getting... but still he gets the nice posh merc and i get a vauxhall astra lol.

Helen - I would of been livid if that was me, i hate being disturbed by james during soap time lol, im hoing the lil'un will join in with his nmummys love of soaps lol.


----------



## LuluBee

Lucky lady! I bet your house will look fab when it's all finished!


----------



## LuluBee

Laura, Matt's is a company car as well. He's a financial adviser so tells me he has to look the part when he pulls up to a clients house - little snob :rolf: He's got the new c-class it is very nice, but yes it always my car that we have to take everything to the tip to in etc!


----------



## xLaurax

Men, men, men.... what are they like. He sounds exactly like my OH on the poofter statement lol.

My poor lil car gets abused, its almost like a crime to have a posh car at the tip.


----------



## LuluBee

I know! What did we do to deserve them????? What are you up to today?


----------



## Michelle100

I'll be praying that everything goes well for you Lulu. Congrats Biscuit!!! I'm glad squeaky didnt eat you during the night Elm.


----------



## xLaurax

LuluBee said:


> I know! What did we do to deserve them????? What are you up to today?

I'm off out shortly to go buy the paint with James for the nursary aswell as pick up a few bits which i have ordered too :)

Otherwise i have am assive pile of ironing to do too lol... 

What are you up to hun?


----------



## LuluBee

Thanks Michelle, hope you had a good weekend?


----------



## LuluBee

xLaurax said:


> LuluBee said:
> 
> 
> I know! What did we do to deserve them????? What are you up to today?
> 
> I'm off out shortly to go buy the paint with James for the nursary aswell as pick up a few bits which i have ordered too :)
> 
> Otherwise i have am assive pile of ironing to do too lol...
> 
> What are you up to hun?Click to expand...

Not much, i'm not allowed to stand up for more than a few minutes so I'm pretty much house bound at the moment! Im on annual leave this week and am getting more and more bored by the minute! I'm considering doing some baking!


----------



## helen1234

Luckily we've got an astra so the pram will go in that no problem and i'm trading betty the beetle in for a 7 seater:cry::cry: as we take craigs cousins (who sadly died 4 months ago) his 3 little boys out alot so we can get everyone in the car and Rosie if i can drag her along.... )poor Betty she loves me y'know) lol
Craigs astra is a complete tip its really dusty and i won't get in it lol


----------



## LuluBee

Oh no Helen :cry: at least you'll get a shiny new car to play with!


----------



## Michelle100

Thanks Lulu, I had a relxing weekend, just the usual housework. DH comes home from Alberta tomorrow and I'm soo excited. I have to pick him up from the airport tomorrow morning at 6. The only thing dampening my happiness is that uterine doppler u/s I have to get done at 2:30 tomorrow afternoon. Damn hcg levels too high.


----------



## LuluBee

Oh honey, I feel for you. I hope everything goes alright tomorrow afternoon. I'll be thinking of you, let us know how you get on. at least you'll have your OH there for support xx


----------



## helen1234

i keep singing bye bye betty bye bye bettyyyy betty bye bye lalalala la la la la laa laa lol

good luck michelle, these babies sure knwo how to worry us don't they, luckily apart from the sickness late on and a few bouts of fainting i've been fine
xx


----------



## helen1234

also lol, does anyone wake up and think their bump is getting bigger and bigger by the day lol, (i know they are)
i wake up every morning with this bump thats so hard and round, i keep thinking ohno its going to get really big and i've got to get it out lol. i have been through it before as well.

i've forgotten think how hard babies limbs are lol, i think i thought i was going to carry a jelly fish or something softer lol


----------



## LuluBee

Yes I do - mine seems to be getting harder by the day. But i'm quite proud now of my bump it's nice and round and quite neat looking. I'm staying away from my sister she barely looks like she's put on an ounce lol!


----------



## helen1234

i just know i'm going to end up massive, 
i was tiny with rosie as she was breech till 36 weeks, and i put on just under a stone, i'm getting through tons of bio oil and palmers cocoa butter, and anything else i can get my hands on, i was lucky last itme got a few stretch marks but they were under my belly button so i can wear a bikini but i don't want them to creep up any further lol
i wouldnt care though if they did as long as bubba is healthy whats a few stretch marks, still don't want anymore though lol
x


----------



## LuluBee

I know - I keep forgetting to use my cocoa butter. I keep hoping that God will be kind to me and i'll take after my Mum who put on 3 stone with me and my sister and hasn't got a single stretch mark!

Here's a bump picture it's from last week and I think i've got bigger since then!
 



Attached Files:







bump5months.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## helen1234

awwww what a cute bump, 
gonna get my cam out and take one, 

i thought i was going to get away with it with rosie got all mine last 3 weeks when she turned her feet and hands were at the front bum down then she turned and i just expanded didnt have one till week or two before she was born and as i didnt gain hardly any weight i thought i was ok, but i look like a road map now lol, i even got one on the inside of my knee with water retention lol, my mum hasnt got one either hmmmmmm think its one of those things,

i got them on my boobs and i only went upto a b cup last time, some girls have boob jobs up a few cup sizes and don't get one. i'm a dd already but lucky not to have got any more.
i slap loads on twice a day, i hate it getting on my hands and clothes but i learnt they just come out the blue, i'm lucky craig likes mine and we been together so long now i don't think he notices anyway.

he did say last night i look like i've got an ewok stuck to my errmmmm 'flower' lol when i got out the bath
my hair just won't stop growing think i need a trim lol i never look lol even my eyebrows look thick and they're blonde haha


----------



## LuluBee

hmmm I know I'll be making sure all my lady parts are looking nice and trim for my internal scan tomorrow


----------



## elm

:wave: hello everyone, I haven't been eaten alive. You've been busy on here today, I started reading pages ago and my poor brain has probably forgotten loads since then.

Hope your scan goes really well tomorrow LuluBee, hope your cervix is doing what it's supposed to. That's a goregeous bump you've got going on there.

Those prams look lovely - I like seeing other peoples but I really don't want one.

I've just started reading 'Diaper Free Baby' or something like that, it's really interesting. It's based on the fact that babies don't like soiling themselves and give off signs when they are going to, if you're looking for the signs you can save mess, money and stress later on by putting them on a potty / toilet. It says that in the first few weeks we train babies to use nappies and then have train them not to later on (that's my interpretation of what I read anyway!). 

It's a really good book so far, it's not saying you have to do things and you can do the nappy thing as much as you want (so it might be just when you're at home / once a day before their bath or something). Don't know if it'll work but think I'll be giving it a go.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Elm, glad you're still here and haven't been gotten by ratty! Thanks for your message, I'm hoping things will be ok. I've spent the past couple of weeks worrying about whether to have the stitch if it's offered - as it can cause miscarriage in 2% of cases, but the more I think about it the more I think that if they recommend it then I'll bite the bullet and hvae the op. My friend's little boy was born at 28 weeks and has severe autism, is paralysed and has cerebal palsy and I just can't bear to think that could happen to Pip, I think if they recommend the stitch then the risk of miscarriage from the op has got to be less than the risk of me miscarrying or going into premature labour in a few weeks time. I want to give Pip every chance to develop properly inside mummy's tummy - does that make sense?


----------



## baby D

Hey all - your prams are all sooo cute xx I havn't gotten round to choosing mine yet - have seen loads that i like, but just can't decide! I need one that is not too heavy and that will collapse nicely to fit in my car boot - rather small car!

Lulu, best of luck for your scan tomorrow xx Hope all goes well for you hunnie xx

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## biscuit

LuluBee said:


> Hi Elm, glad you're still here and haven't been gotten by ratty! Thanks for your message, I'm hoping things will be ok. I've spent the past couple of weeks worrying about whether to have the stitch if it's offered - as it can cause miscarriage in 2% of cases, but the more I think about it the more I think that if they recommend it then I'll bite the bullet and hvae the op. My friend's little boy was born at 28 weeks and has severe autism, is paralysed and has cerebal palsy and I just can't bear to think that could happen to Pip, I think if they recommend the stitch then the risk of miscarriage from the op has got to be less than the risk of me miscarrying or going into premature labour in a few weeks time. I want to give Pip every chance to develop properly inside mummy's tummy - does that make sense?

That makes perfect sense Lulu. Give him as much time in there as he can get. I am sure they wouldn't recommend something that would put him at too much risk.


----------



## xLaurax

Just popping on to say i'm thinking of you today lulu!!

xxxx


----------



## helen1234

yep, good luck today lulu, you'll be fine, let us know how you get on.
xx


----------



## hellotasha

big hugs lulu i hope everything goes ok for you 

xx


----------



## helen1234

hope your scan went fine lulu,
i came home from work early got no sleep last noght and been having bad strecthing pains all day, and my tummy is rock hard, and this little man is doing somersaults by the feel of it making me feel sick an making me jump.
anyway went to mothercare for a suport pillow on the way home to see if it will help couldnt find it so asked the lady, i was following her to the section and me being the luckiest person NOT when it comes to being clumsy slipped on spilt water went arse over tit and landed in the stacked baskets, got my arm stuck, the woman was mortified couldnt apologise enough tried to get me a chair and was really nice about it. trust me to slip in a frigging teaspoon of water lol, think she was worried i'd sue lol. my pride was hurt more though i think. som i come home pj's on and i'm goingt to rest.. no more dramam today thank you


----------



## xLaurax

I hope your still resting Helen!! How are you feeling now? Was there no wet floor sign either?

I'm getting a bit worried about lulu, what time was her scan?

God i hate stretchmarks.... i seem to have got a massive bate of them, no matter how much cream i'm rubbing it they are still coming, what makes it worse, is my camera really highlights them... if i'm brave enough i'll upload a pic lol.

I picked my moses basket up yesterday, i love it, i never thought i could fall in love with a basket lol. All of our nursery things are mothercares my little silver aeroplane range :)

xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're ok Helen, make sure you get some rest! Know what you mean abut nursery things Laura, my moses basket came this morning along with Pip's little sleepingbag etc. They are so cute!

Well my scan wasn't great, but I was beginning to worry it was a lot worse. They really scared me by calling for my notes and calling in a couple of midwives and some other random woman to look at everything - I was trying to hold back the tears by then. My cervix has shrunk another few millimeters and is now about 1.8cm long. It's shrunk by over a centimetre in the past month, if it carries on like that there'll be nothing left in a few weeks time. So to cut a long story short, I'm seeing the consultant in the morning but everyone who was in the room said they thought that I would have to have a stitch put in.

I'm really scared and worried and can't stop crying I love my little Pip so much I couldn't bear it if anything happened to him. But the success rate for the operation is quite good, and lots of women who have it get close to carrying their babies full term. I think if I can just get Pip past 28/30 weeks I'll be happy. I'm so scared


----------



## xLaurax

Aww hunni, my heart really goes out to you. But like you said earlier, they wouldn't offer you the stitch if they thought the risks were too high etc.

I would really hate to be in your situation, keep your chin up hun... i'm here if you need someone to chat to.


----------



## Michelle100

Oh Lulu...sorry that the scan wasn't exactly what you had hoped. But on the brighter side, you have options and these people know what theyre doing and I'm sure wouldnt put PIp at any undue risk. I'm sure you'll be fine, not to undermine your fear. I realize that until lil Pip is safe in your arms you'll worry about how he's doing. I feel the same way. I'm off to my scan now, then have a 2 hr drive to get back home so I'll post tonight. Take care ladies. Sending hugs and love your way Lulu!


----------



## LuluBee

Thanks Michelle, hope everything goes well with your scan. Will be thinking of you, let us know how you get :hugs:


----------



## redberry3

:hug: Lulu :hug:

I am thinking of you lots and lots!! xxxx

Good luck at your scan Michelle!! 

Love you all!
xoxoxo


----------



## helen1234

LuluBee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you're ok Helen, make sure you get some rest! Know what you mean abut nursery things Laura, my moses basket came this morning along with Pip's little sleepingbag etc. They are so cute!
> 
> Well my scan wasn't great, but I was beginning to worry it was a lot worse. They really scared me by calling for my notes and calling in a couple of midwives and some other random woman to look at everything - I was trying to hold back the tears by then. My cervix has shrunk another few millimeters and is now about 1.8cm long. It's shrunk by over a centimetre in the past month, if it carries on like that there'll be nothing left in a few weeks time. So to cut a long story short, I'm seeing the consultant in the morning but everyone who was in the room said they thought that I would have to have a stitch put in.
> 
> I'm really scared and worried and can't stop crying I love my little Pip so much I couldn't bear it if anything happened to him. But the success rate for the operation is quite good, and lots of women who have it get close to carrying their babies full term. I think if I can just get Pip past 28/30 weeks I'll be happy. I'm so scared


:hug::hugs::hug:

i can't imagine how your feeling i'd be scared of losing my little man too if i was you, so its no good me saying don't worry as obviously anyone would and thats perfectly normal.

but you got to to be positive your in the best hands and your not the first person to get a stitchn if it comes to that tomorrow. and they have your best intrests at the foremost and little pips, and they obviously have a close eye on you and not going to let anything happen to you and pip, just carry on doing whatever your doing, resting and not overdoing it. 
keep eating healthy etc...

loadsa hugs

i ben resting think i hurt my wrist a bit, can't believe i'm such a clown, there werent any signs down either cos you could hardly se thewater on the floor, but they should have signs up saying don't let children run around with water.


----------



## LuluBee

Thank you ladies for ll your lovely messages it's so nice to know that I have you girls here to chat to and share things with. I'm not feeling that great this evening so probably won't post anythig more on here tonight, but thank you so much all of you it really does help :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Lulu, I second what the other ladies have said - i really am sorry about your scan results - try to remain positive and i'm sure your little pip will be safe and secure in his mummy - by the way, a friend of mine had to have a surgical stitch and all was well - she cattied till 34 weeks xx


----------



## elm

:hugs: Lulubee, I hope your consultant is really understanding and helpful. It's great that they're monitoring you so they can take all the precautions they can to help you and Pip. Will be thinking about you again tomorrow, so sorry you're having to go through all this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and lots of love xxx

Helen, I hope you're ok. I'd write a letter of complaint to Mothercare at least expressing your concern about the lack of sign, you could mention how lovely the member of staff was but that her concern shouldn't have been necessary.

:hug: everyone x


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> :hugs: Lulubee, I hope your consultant is really understanding and helpful. It's great that they're monitoring you so they can take all the precautions they can to help you and Pip. Will be thinking about you again tomorrow, so sorry you're having to go through all this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and lots of love xxx
> 
> Helen, I hope you're ok. I'd write a letter of complaint to Mothercare at least expressing your concern about the lack of sign, you could mention how lovely the member of staff was but that her concern shouldn't have been necessary.
> 
> :hug: everyone x

do you think i should?, i felt a right clown lol, to land in the flipping basket holder thing as well lol, i'm not very good at complaining though. just glad i didnt fall forward and land on my little laddie, my bump is really tender today as well, think he's having a change of position and a growth spurt i think, can't wait try the pregnancy pillow out,
x


----------



## elm

Definitely!!! If there was a spill on the floor they should have put signs up and got it cleaned up straight away - they must have had loads of staff about and they've got cameras everywhere so you'd expect them to be on top of it. You could have landed differently and if they're not more vigilent then it could happen to someone else and might be worse next time. 

How was your scan Michelle? 

Hope you're not worrying too much LuluBee xxxxxx


----------



## Michelle100

Hi ladies, first of all don't feel like a clown Helen. That fall could have been much worse and it wasnt your fault. I'm sure a letter from you , like Elm said, would caution them to be more watchful. After all, it is a maternity store...pregnant ladies walk in and out all the time. 
My scan went pretty good as far as I can tell. The sonographer didnt tell me a whole lot, she was pretty vague about the doppler testing. I guess they leave all that to the doc. But she did say that everythig looks good, LO weighs a pound now and was quite active during the scan. I see my doc on the 25th so hopefully, he will be able to tell me why the hcg level is so high.DH was there with me and was quite chuffed to see his little boy's "boy parts". Thanks for your well wishes and concerns ladies.
We're thinking of you Lulu...take good care and get lots of rest tonight. *HUGS*
Thinking of you Lu


----------



## elm

Glad your scan went well Michelle :hugs: Chicken was 14 oz when I had my scan.

Thought I'd share Chickens extensive shoe collection with you, just posted it in my journal. I only bought 4 of the pairs and they were different. There's only a couple of pairs that look worn though.
 



Attached Files:







chickens shoes.jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## elm

Did you get a picture Michelle? x


----------



## helen1234

those shoes are soooo cute, 
its going to be strange buying boys things lol, no hair bobbles ribbons oh and the best bit no glitter, play make up either lol, just trains, trucks and footballs lol
glad your scan went good michelle, i never asked the weight but he feels like he weighs a ton already, rosie was 7lb 5oz so this one is bound to be bigger eeeek.

oh ye word of warning....don't you tube chidbirth i nearly fainted at some of the videos, 
they were horrific granted they were dated but none the less really bad. so i won't be doing that again
xx


----------



## Michelle100

That shoe collection is awesome Elm! Yes, I got a picture and will try to post it tomorrow, I'm not very tech savvy but I'll give it a whirl. Oh Helen, I made that mistake of looking at births on utube also, that wasnt very glamorous! I thought I would need therapy to recover from the shock. I know what you mean about baby weighing a ton, I was kinda dissapointed that she didnt say "ohhhh, about 4 lbs now" Hubby said "when is he gonna start gaining weight??" Easy to know who has to lug this LO around all the time.


----------



## xLaurax

Michelle, glad your scan went well, like the others say, get a piccy up :)

Elm.... my lil uns got a shoe collection like that too lol... its ace!!

Well nursery is all painted now, my freeze should be turning up today so when we've put that up this evening i will post piccys for you all to see :) I was sat there painting last night annoying my OH and SIL with look doesn't it look so cute lol.... Now the nurserys started being done it all seems so much more real :)


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Everyone,

I've seen the conultant this morning and she recommended that we go ahead and have the cervical stitiches put in. She said we could wait another week and have another scan, but it was clear that the cervix is shortening and it would only get worse over time. If we left it another week it could be too short to get the stitches in at all. So we felt like we really had no choice but to book in for the stitches and hope for the best. If we don't have them now my cervix will keep shortening and Pip might last until 24 weeks (if we were lucky) but certainly not much past that. At least now he has a chance of getting to term, there is obviously a chance of miscarriage with the surgery but the risk is less than if we just left nature to take its course.
I'm going into hospital on Friday morning for the op and should be home later that day, I very worried for my little Pip but just am trying not think about it now, what will be will be and i'm very glad we pushed for those scans in the first place. 
Thanks again for all your support and lovely messages they mean a lot to me and Matt :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

awww hun you must be really upset, i think your doing the right thing having the stitch put in, 
i'd do the same. 
will they give you steroids or anything to help him mature?
loadsa loadsa love n hugs your way. i'm sure everything will go fine for you.
xx


----------



## helen1234

guess what girls we all go up a box in the next few days...

i wrote a letter to mothercare the shop and their head office. so we'll see, i wouldnt have done it cos i'm too soft but its like michelle said it could happen to someone else if they don't watch what they're doing. and like my oh Craig said i could have been holding our son and that doesnt bear thinking about, hope they put signs up or get rid of the cooler, wh in the right mind puts a water cooler on marble floor.

just been reading some threads, some people on this site are really strongly opinionated not in a good way either....
hope everyones good bubba has been good today and the stretching pains are easing i'm going to have a massive baby i can feel it i m water lol
xx


----------



## helen1234

oh and just one ore thing lol, i know its early but if anyone likes charity xmas cards you might like these,they are really good qulity and cheap as chips lol

https://www.epilepsyresearch.org.uk/support_us/Xmas.htm

some of you know rosie has epilepsy from being born, has been seizure free 6 months so hopefully it hold off now.
xx


----------



## elm

:hugs: LuluBee xxxxxx I'm sure the surgery is going to go really well and Pip will be fine. So glad you got the private scan and pushed everything. Will be sending loads of positive healing vibes out on Friday and lots of relaxing ones for your til then :hugs: x

Helen, I've added the site to my favourites, like the sprouts one but can't bring myself to buy Christmas cards just yet that would make Christmas seem far too scarily close!!! Well done for writing to Mothercare, I hope they get it sorted and give you a huge apology. 

How did the picture transfering go Michelle?

Hope you're going to take loads of photos Laura.

How's everyone else? xxx


----------



## helen1234

i know Elm i saw selection boxes in morrisons at lunch time lol, i'm excited in a way though sooner xmas comes the soone maternity leav comes and the bubba is here a few weeks after, 
but ye it is scary i have no kitchen yet just a cooker and sink at the moment and the nursery is full of tools.
i had the peng shui ones and the parcel tree ones and some trolley tokens


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies....

sorry i have been MIA for a little while. I was aways form work yesterday and have been catching up most of the day today and some what out of it for the other days. No excuses, just on drugs. lol. er...pregnancy.

Lulu - as i have mentioned before you're in my thoughts and I am pulling for you and Pip on Friday. Everything will be good I can just feel it.

I feel like i am missing out on what everyone is going through. Anyone willing to give me a quick refresher?

Hi to all of you and lots of love and :hug:
I promise to keep more up to date......
Love ya,
Jaylene


----------



## LuluBee

Hi ladies,

Thanks again for all you lovely messages. I'm posting now because I'm probably going to try and forget about everything for the rest of the evening and have to be at the hospital for 8 tomorrow morning.

Providing everything goes well tomorrow they'll let me out later in the day so I should be back home and will get Matt to let you know how I get on. I can't thank you enough for all the support you've given me and Pip over the past week. I really appreciate it and hope we'll be back with some good news soon. Lots and lots of :hugs: xxxx


----------



## baby D

Hi ya girls xx hope you are all well xx :hugs:

Lulu, just letting you know you and baby pip are in my thoughts! Am sure you will both be fine xx

Helen, so glad to hear you have written to motherare - i think you've done the right thing for yourselves and others!

Elm, i am the same as you - seems far to early to think about xmas! but as helen says, xmas brings mat leave, meaning bundles of joy for us all xx

:hug:


----------



## Michelle100

Hi ladies...havent gotten around to posting scan pic yet. I've finished work as of yesterday, not on mat leave but I was on seasonal work and I gotlaid off. Not that I mind one bit. So I'm like Jaylene today and trying to catch up on things. I'm also trying to start the nursery but there is so much junk to get out of that room its taking forever. 
You know I'm thinking about you & Pip Lulu...I'm sure we'll have some good news tomorrow.
Way to go on writing that letter Helen! I can't wait for Christmas Elm...I'd like to wake up tomorrow and it be Christmas Eve (and I'd be ready for it of course) I always have loved Christmas and like Baby D said...new bundles for us all!!!!


----------



## redberry3

Thinking of you Lulu....as always! xxxx

Michelle - :happydance: for no more work!!!! I am in the same boat as you with the nursery, luckily yesterday Chris moved a bunch of stuff out and we are probably starting to paint Saturday.

Good job on writing a letter, Helen, (just got caught up on that) I would have too! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well!
xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

i posted on your thread lulu, best of luck, you don't need to thank us we're all here to support each other especially on this page. i'm so glad i have you girls.

i've banned myself to the bedroom so i can't see the state of downstairs the electrician put the spotlights in on monday craigs been busy getting the tiles of etc. dust everywhere and we are living on jacket spuds which i don't mind cos i'm addicted to them lol. plasterer is coming on saturday, the the kitchen units are being started to be put in next wednesday... woo hoo, then i can start the nursery, or at least it can be plastered lol.

i love the name Alexander Jaylene. its on our short list too, i can only think of a few but prob leave it till last thing like rosies, chose it the day before, rosie likes owen and i havent said yes for def but we'll prob let her
so it could be George Owen, Reece or Rhys Owen, Alexander Owen
and i'll prob think of a load more before xmas as well.
i won't tell any of my friends or family till he's here though as the mil said yuck to the last name i said, which happened to be Lydia lol.

i like


----------



## elm

:hugs: LuluBee, I hope it goes really well, will be thinking of you loads tomorrow :hugs: xxx

Jaylene, when did that name happen??!!! It's gorgeous! Haven't got a clue what's going on... :)

Michelle - get that pic posted! x I'll start looking forwards to Christmas once I'm in a house and it's all lovely and clean with at least a bed in it :)

I like the Peng Sui ones too Helen, those token things look good too - I've got a Euro for trollies but I think I ended up spending the last one I had, probably will with this one too so that might be an idea...

How's everything going baby D?

Hope you're alright Beltane, thinking of you and your little boy :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## redberry3

Helen - Thanks!! I like the sound of Alexander Owen ..Very cute!! You must be going crazy with all that construction but at least it is happening now and not when your LO is. I actually had to google "jacket spuds" :rofl: because I had no idea what they were.

Elm - The name happened a couple of days ago. Sorry for not having a former announcement.....I really should have! :dohh: I am on the same level as you with waiting for Christmas, but I guess I should get on it, the bigger I get, the less i am going to want to go shopping. 

Where's biscuit? Did I miss something there too?

Weird story ladies....so we are naming the little boy after Chris's grandfather (Alexander) and my father (Calvin). Turns out that my due date is the day that Chris's grandfather passed away.....how weird would it be if he actually came on the day that Alexander died?!?!!? Wow.

Oh yes, and I ahve 2 more things....I put on 7.7 pounds :headspin: in the last month :shrug: and to coincide with that I have come to terms that I am having cravings. Currently all I can think about is ketchup chips and Cinnamon Bagels with Cheez Whiz!!! :rofl:

Anywho....lots of love!
Thinking of you all!
xxxxx


----------



## redberry3

TO: God.Com

:mail:

Dear Lord, 

Every single evening 


As I'm lying here in bed,


This tiny little Prayer 


Keeps running through my head: 


God bless all my family 


Wherever they may be, 

Keep them warm 

And safe from harm 

For they're so close to me. 

And God, there is one more thing 

I wish that you could do; 

Hope you don't mind me asking, 

Please bless my computer too. 

Now I know that it's unusual 

To Bless a motherboard, 

But listen just a second 

While I explain it to you, Lord. 

You see, that little metal box 

Holds more than odds and ends; 

Inside those small compartments 

Rest so many of my friends. 

I know so much about them 

By the kindness that they give, 

And this little scrap of metal 

Takes me in to where they live.

By faith is how I know them 

Much the same as you. 

We share in what life brings us 

And from that our friendships grew. 

Please take an extra minute 

From your duties up above, 

To bless those in my address book 

That's filled with so much love. 

Wherever else this prayer may reach 

To each and every friend, 

Bless each e-mail inbox 

And each person who hits 'send'. 

When you update your Heavenly list 

On your own Great CD-ROM, 

Bless everyone who says this prayer 

Sent up to GOD.Com


Amen
:hug:


----------



## helen1234

thats fabtastic jaylene i love it lol, thanks for sharing
xxx


----------



## baby D

That really is fab, Jaylene - did you write it? Thanks for posting it for us hun xx


----------



## baby D

Iv'e just realised......iv'e moved up a box!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## helen1234

so i thought i'd take a bump pic lol but got a bit click happy lol, noticed bubba's tigger suit so i'll share it, craig says no way he's wearing, i say he'll love it lol its only abit of fun lol its cute, then the cat wanted her photo taking as well lol er names poppy she's 16 month old she's an exotic short haired persian and she's a little minx but really loving like a teddy bear.
 



Attached Files:







067.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 6









066.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 5









068.jpg
File size: 98 KB
Views: 5









070.jpg
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 5









069.jpg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## redberry3

helen - very cute bump, suit and kitty!!!!

baby-d - i did not write....i wish!!! Yay for moving up a box!! I did too!!!!!

xxx


----------



## helen1234

oh jaylene what are ketchup chips and Cinnamon Bagels with Cheez Whiz lol, 
is chips with ketchup? and bagels with spice and cheese spread on as well?

what do you imagine English people eating? 
my Granpa lives in florida now used to live in Michigan and i imagine people to eat lots of mcdonalds and homemade cookies, oh and some where called wendys he once told me too don't know what they make there.

i imagine everyone thinks we eat fry ups, cups of tea and cream scones lol but they wouldnt be wrong lol i love a nice cup of tea lol and cream scones yum yum clotted cream mmmmmm from devon mmmmmm


----------



## elm

Jaylene :cry: there wasn't even any warning with that poem! biscuit is still around I think - she's just got a new house hasn't she? Maybe she's packing?

LOVING your bump Helen, and that gorgeous little cat, what a great face she's got. I like the tigger outfit too, so sweet! I've seen a Wendys over here, it was down south I think, it's a bit like Wimpys I think. There should be more Wimpys about, they do much nicer vegetarian things and lovely milkshakes (sorry having a food fantasy there...).

Yay for moving up a box baby D!!! I'll be joining you very soon, we're getting towards that last one....

mmmmmmmmm, tea and scones... with lovely strawberry jam..... 

xxx


----------



## helen1234

are you a veggie too elm, i was from being 6yrs old till i was 18, then i started eating chicken and roast beef, don;t like anything else but i did eat a pork sandwich with gravy and that was nice, but don't eat very often at all, avoid it if i can...
wimpys mmmm knicker bocker glorys are the best


----------



## elm

I am, started when I was about 12 - did have a cheeseburger when I was 17 but it was horrible, and ate fish until I was about 20. Was thinking I might have pregnancy meat cravings but none so far.

I'm wanting foooooooood now! Better go to bed, I'm getting all fat, my arms are bigger and everywhere just seems to be getting all fat. Think my bump is only growing at them moment due to FAT!!

xxx


----------



## helen1234

it was when i was pregnant i ate meat for the fist time, i had beef thinking it was pork lol, i don't eat it cos i don't like it, but growing up i a small farming village went down like a ton of bricks with my mum and she hid it in mash which made it worse, i lived on fish fingers and chips all my life lol, my parents are chefs, oh the shame i musthave put on them, am better nw though i will eat mince at a big push only as i cant be bothered to cook twice. i just have a tiny bit of it. i love veggie burgers yum yum. id have a plate of veg and mash any day.


----------



## redberry3

Hey girlies!

all i can think of is food and i was thinking about having wendy's tonight while i was napping...mmm...wendy's. It is like McDOnalds but a more fresh.

As for cinnamon bagels, cheez whiz (which is like processed cheese in a jar :rofl: it is one particle away from plastic lol) and ketchup chips, here are a few pics for you. I am not a big fan of the ruffles or ridged ketchup chips but that is the only picture i can find. Like potato chips.

I figure you guys eat a lot of pastries and drink lots of tea :rofl: but then again elm says you guys have "tea" all the time....:rofl:

oh elm - I am sure you look gorgeous. in ONE MONTH i went up 7.7 pounds :icecream::saywhat::munch: :rofl: :rofl:

Love you guys!!!
 



Attached Files:







cinnamonraisinbagel.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









cheezwhiz.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 1









OldDutch-PC-Ketchup.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1









Ruffles_ketchup.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## helen1234

ok my fave foods at the moment, 
its funny how you sat chips we say crisps, we say chips you say fries lol

i've got roast beef and yorkshire pudding sunday roast, fish and chips my fave, beef stew for when i'm lazy (full of vitamins) and at tyhe moment beans on toast as i have no kitchen just a cooker and dish washer.
xx
 



Attached Files:







fish.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 2









beans.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 2









stew.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 1









roast.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Michelle100

Yummy..all that food looks sooo good. However, it's only 7:30 am here. I just wanted to pop on to say good morning and willbe back later as hubby wants to play crib for awhile. Take care ladies and I'll chat with you all later! x0x0x0x


----------



## helen1234

Michelle100 said:


> Yummy..all that food looks sooo good. However, it's only 7:30 am here. I just wanted to pop on to say good morning and willbe back later as hubby wants to play crib for awhile. Take care ladies and I'll chat with you all later! x0x0x0x

:rofl::rofl: i thought newfounland was in scotland, England lol, where they have those big dogs that resue people lol, my geography is really bad lol. 
off to google it now :dohh::dohh:


----------



## helen1234

there is a newfoundland in dorset down south, and one in Canada too. learn something everyday me.
xx


----------



## helen1234

oh and just found out its st bernards that rescue people not newfoundlands,
gosh these preggy hormones have pickled my already small brain i have got 4 a levels i aint that thick lol


----------



## redberry3

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

you are too funny helen! 

Everything you are eating looks pretty damn healthy compared to my crisps and processed cheez :happydance: :rofl: :happydance::happydance: 

here is my 22+5 week pic....

talk to you all soon. :hug:

_edit: I just put a 17+5 and a 22+5 comparison!_
 



Attached Files:







17+5.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0









22+5.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## helen1234

Jaylene3 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> you are too funny helen!
> 
> Everything you are eating looks pretty damn healthy compared to my crisps and processed cheez :happydance: :rofl: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> here is my 22+5 week pic....
> 
> talk to you all soon. :hug:

looking good jaylene.

i'm not very healthy i can get through your equivalent of processed cheez,
dairylea dunkers yummy yum yum......
 



Attached Files:







dunk.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## redberry3

those look good helen!!!! mmm....we could have a processed cheese party!!! lol


----------



## helen1234

mmmmm they do salt and vinegar twisty crisp like ones toooo, 
rosie doesnt get a look in on those lol.

thought my ticker would have gone up by now :cry: c'mon ticker moooove on lol

hope Lulu is ok been thinking about her all day.

xx


----------



## redberry3

me too. 

*LOVE YOU LULU!!!! THINKING OF YOU!!!*

I like salt and vinegar but am dram to the ketchup and will only eat the ketchup....even if i buy another kind i go back to the store and get ketchup. :rofl:


----------



## baby D

Any news on the wellbeing of lulu? Sending you hugs lulu xx

Helen and Jaylene - you art TOO naughty!!! Have just raided the crisp cupboard and dunked a pack of ready salted into dairylea!!!! Too nice!

Fancy pizza now though......dominoes here i come...


----------



## redberry3

mmmmm.....pizzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :munch: been eating all day and am stuffed but still want more.....:rofl:


----------



## elm

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Michelle, totally lost on you playing cribs at 7.30 am - is that a card game? How can you be awake that early playing a game? Have much respect for that, I'm not fully awake til I start getting tired ready for bed time....

Can't see anything about LuluBee anywhere. Hope she's ok :hugs: LuluBee xxx I'll see if there's anything on Facebook.. Nope, nothing there. Really hope everything went well :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

Food... hmmm... I'm currently quite liking these -

Cadburys Chocolate Trifles

https://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:0nwOsPz455jGrM:https://www.cadburydesserts.co.uk/a/img/ourDesserts/productShots/1.gif

and Mini milks (only 30 calories each :happydance: )
https://www.unilever.ie/Images/Mini%20Milk%2075x75_tcm70-21756.jpg


xxx


----------



## redberry3

pfffff calories!!!!!!! :munch: who counts those anymore!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## helen1234

mmmmmm mini milks, oh and cadbury trifle oooooo, 
hope lulu's ok, bet she's resting up blesss.

i'm at my mums tonight while craig's finishing the kithen for the plasterer tomorrow, he's been up since 5am as well bless.
had a huge row with rosie not had one for months she's usually so so good, she's had a fight (of all things) in the street with her boyfriend he grabbed her neck and she's kicked him (how embarrasing), she says boyfriend she's 13 so i guess it a boy who's a friend, anyway i've banned her from walking home with him now, so i'm a bad witch and i've ruined her life, she had a right paddy in the back of the car, what with my hormones and her teen hormones craig thought he'd come home to world war 3 lol, 
its great babies come home with a manual on colic and sleep routines etc. they don't tell you about teens hormones and tantrums lol.
she's gone to her dads now tail between her legs feeling very sorry.


----------



## elm

Jaylene3 said:


> pfffff calories!!!!!!! :munch: who counts those anymore!!!!! :rofl:

:rofl: It helps justify having one instead of an apple, I don't know how many there are in an apple. And they have milk in so they must be healthy :rofl: x


----------



## Michelle100

hahahahahaha..helen. But you are right a lil bit, Newfoundland dogs have been known to rescue people from drowning! Ummmm...where is dudley?


----------



## elm

aww, sorry you've been rowing with Rosie Helen :hugs: keep missing your posts! Not long til your kitchen is finished :happydance: You've got to take photos to show it off to us!

xxx


----------



## Michelle100

Oh Elm...crib is a card/board game that hubby is totally addicted to. He plays every morning with his coffee. I have to get up before him to check in with BnB. And yeah, he'll play whenever he gets up..even in the wee hours if he can't sleep!! Need help much??!


----------



## Michelle100

LULU...where are you?? Thinking of you hunni!


----------



## elm

I'm sure Lulu is taking it easy tonight and her man is busy looking after her and making sure everything is ok. Hope she makes it on here soon to tell us it all went well.

Sounds like a good way to get your brain going in the morning Michelle :)


----------



## Beltane

What have I missed? Im sucha bad January girl member.


----------



## helen1234

hope everyones having a good wknd bout to start my first set of booties lol, heck knows what they'll turn out like. had a lovely night at my mums she made me lovely risotto and salad, then we went shopping this morning to the local indoor market.
glad your back beltane was going ot come and find you lol hope the lo is ok, what are they going to do to moniter his heart or will they do it when he arrives.
michelle, good question where Dudley is lol as i don't know how to explain lol, i used to live in Nottinghamshire till 3 yrs ago, not far from Robin Hood lived lol really foresty and countryside i grew up in a small village inthe middle of nowhere 3 pubs, 1 school, post office, grocers, butchers, newsagent shop, and 4 churches lol. 
Dudley is near Birmingham the west side of England not far from Wales lol 

i'm in between Elm and Lulubee they may be able to explain better lol like i say my geography is rubbis, thnk goodness for sat nav's.

i'll take some before and after piccies of the kitchen.
xx


----------



## elm

Has anyone heard anything from LuluBee? Getting more worried about her now. Hope everything is ok. 

Beltane, I got was invaded by a mouse rat - think it's gone now. Don't think I've done anything else!!!

Sounds like a lovely day Helen, thanks again for the patterns. Your a bit down from me!!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I did get Matt to send an update from the internet on my hospital bed, but doesn't look like it came up. Anyway, I got home a few hours ago, they decided to keep me in over night just to make sure everything was alright. 
We're hoping the operation was a success but it was very difficult, when the surgeon came to put the stitches in my cervix was actually a lot shorter than they thought from the scans. The front of it was just under 1cm and the back had practically disappeared, there was only a couple of millimetres left so it was very tricky to stitch up - but they did manage to do it. Just keeping our fingers crossed that it holds, but am very glad we got it done as there's no way we'd have lasted more than another week as it was. Have had a bit of bleeding but nothing too heavy so I'm trying not to get too stressed about it. Just need to rest up now and keep clear of infection and keep fingers crossed the stitches hold.
Sorry couldn't get on earleir have only been home a couple of hours and am trying to lie down as much as poss. Thanks again for everything and love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xLaurax

I'm also getting worried about lulu, she said matt would come on and keep us updated.... I hope everything is ok....

How are you booties going Helen?

Is anyone else experiencing sleepless nights? I'm getting too bloody hot, can't get comfy and seem to have a baby that likes being awake at night and sleep during the day lol.

Been to Asda agin today as there toddler and baby week ends tomorrow and everything was further reduced so MIL bought me some more bits and pieces :) Microwave serilisor for £7.50, 6 Pack of closer to nature bottles for £7.50, tommee tippee nappie wrapper £7.50, refils for the wrapper £7.0 and another johnsons box for £7.50.

My OH is standing here taking the mick out of us girlies too for getting excited and telling each other what we've bought etc... also said its kinda cute.

Looks like most of us have moved up to the next box to... how exciting :D

Hope everyone is well too :)
xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Lulu.... glad to see your back :) Was getting worried!!

Keep resting aswell.... glad to hear they think the op was a success... do what the docs say and keep your feet up!!

xxxx


----------



## helen1234

awww lulu must be so frightening for you, glad your keeping good spirits, and they got the stitch in which is the main thing for you, so keep resting must be boring hope you got some good crosswords etc and at least x factors on tonight...

my booties havent started yet still studying te pattern, 

Elm i'm having a bash at the blue bootie, mitts and hat the ones with the 2 buttons on lol if you know which ones i mean then i'll try a cardigan i got some 4ply baby wool from wilko's 79p a ball 1 white 1 pale blue if i feel adventerous may out a blue band at the bottom of a cardigan.

woo hoo i went up a box lol thanx laura, that means you'll go up one tomorrow as well Elm.
i've just been laughing at how many times i say lol in my messages hehe....
xxx


----------



## Michelle100

So happy that you're home and resting Lulu...I hope everything goes as planned from here on in. A very good decision to have the op done at this time since your cervix was shorter than anticipated. Stay rested and try not to get too bored.
Have fun knitting Helen, Ive been sewing up a storm here, little bibs and blankets and jammies. I miss my knitting though *hmmm thinking of a little white cardi now* Nottinghamshire sounds so lovely! I am such a country girl. I'll have to google Dudley to get a better mental picture.
I have taken pics of my scan pics, (no scanner) so I'll try to post it later. We're invited to a little party tonight, I'd rather not go since I'm so lazy these days, but OH really wants to, so will make an effort. Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend.


----------



## baby D

So glad you're home Lulu - keep rested and i'm sure you will be fine and pip will stay snug inside mummy for plenty of time yet xx such a relief to hear you are ok xx

Hope everyone is well - seriously thinking about turning my hand to knitting - not sure id be very good though! hmmmm

Lots of love xx


----------



## elm

Lulu :hugs: so glad you're back home and they managed to get the stitch in. Make sure you get loads of rest won't you? Thank you for coming on and letting us know how you are xxxxx

Helen, my DP printed all the patterns off for me but he's chopped the end off them all. I'll go through tomorrow and write the missing bits in. I want to do loads of them - don't know where to start. Haven't got any 4 ply at the moment, Wilko wool sounds like a bargain!!

Looking forwards to seeing your LO Michelle, you do realise that you must now post pictures of all your wonderful sewing as well don't you?! :)

xxx


----------



## redberry3

hey ladies,

Lulu - I am now your stalker, I have officially posted here, your 2nd Tri thread and your FB status. I am so happy you are doing well and trying not to stress and that would probably not do you any good. Will you have a check up soon to back sure things will hold tight? Thinking of you everyday!!

Elm and Helen you productive little ladies!!

Chris and I got the first coat of the nursery done just about 5 minutes ago andit looks fantastic. It was a really nice bonding experience...barely any arguments :rofl:...and while I took breaks I read this parenting book that made both of us a lot more confident about what to do as so far we were going into this whole baby thing blind. :rofl: :dohh: I will post pictures once the whole thing is done. Have a BBQ to get ready for.

Love you all, rest, relax and stay healthy!!

Jaylene


----------



## Beltane

Can't wait to see the room Jaylene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beltane

Rest Up LuLu!!!! Sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## helen1234

i'm going to give the knitting a good bash tomorrow while craigs watching the footy, 
i've got size 8 and 10 needles, well my mum got them as i didnt know wich ones i needed, the shorter the better apparently for knitting baby items....
i've told george (his nickname for now) if mummy manages to pull this knitting off that has to promise to wear them till he goes to school hehe.

been thinking about breast feeding was so not going to bother but now i am definetly going to give it a good crack, its just the going out into public and him crying and i'll have nowhere to go with out flopping myself out, daft i know cos theres ways of getting around it and its just a confidebce thing. 
craigs going to put me a nice rocking chair in the nursery so i can retreat if i want to be alone, i'm gong to loads of reading up and join the local breast feeding club. and if it doesnt work out i'm not going to feel depressed about it. rosie was perfectly healthy child well when it came to coughs colds etc...

is anyone else thinking about how they going to feed or is it me just being paranoid about it
xx


----------



## elm

16+2, 20+1 and 22+1, just posted these in my journal - my bump is growing!!!
https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/elm31/Bump1-1-1.jpghttps://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/elm31/Bump204ii.jpghttps://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/elm31/Bump221-1.jpg

Think I told you Helen that I'll be using a sling for feeding - when I'm out and about anyway. I'll be able to hide everything with the sling so avoid having anyone staring at me and being creepy or anything!!! You can feed hands free using a sling too which sounds very useful (can knit & feed!!!). 

Hope you have a good barbecue Jaylene and everyone else is having a good weekend. I'm waiting for DP so I can go to bed, he's got to sort the bed out so I can get in it!

xxx


----------



## biscuit

Wow! It just took me about 30 minutes to catch up on everything. It seems ages since I posted but I am sure it is only a few days. Our internet gave up and we have only just mange dot get back online :hissy:.

Lulu - so glad you had your stitches done in time and I am thinking of you and pip, wishing you all the best. Sorry I wasn't around to offer my support with everyone else over the past week.

Sounds like everyone else is pretty much knitting and eating, right? Good to know there are no other major dramas gong on.

Things are really good here, we move on October the 11th so are very excited about that. Might even get some new furniture. Went to see a private obstetrician on Friday, so we can get booked into the private hospital, and that went really well. We got to see our wee girl again and got a pretty convincing view of her nether regions this time. We are still unsure about whether to go private or public as the private will obviously cost us a little bit but it means we will definitely get our own room where OH can stay over too and we can stay in the hospital for longer. But much of the cost seems to be for the obstetrician who is great but I don't really feel like I need him at all. Plus he admitted that at the birth he will probably stand in the corner and do nothing! So what's the point? The doctor even said to us it just depends if we want to share a room with some scrag or not! Can't believe he said that, although it was pretty funny. If I was at home in the UK I wouldn't even consider a private hospital but the system is quite different here. Thing is, if the baby and I are healthy then there is no reason we shouldn't head home after a couple of days so I'm not sure I really mind sharing if I have to just for that long. Sorry to ramble on, it seems like a big decision and we have to make it pretty soon.

Any thoughts?


----------



## elm

:rofl: I'm eating and nearly knitting!!! Knackered today. We've been out at a steam railway thing - my DPs dad was driving a special train on a special bit of line (?! it was an old train that travelled for quite a while and took us to where we started, it was a very pretty journey) then DPs mum took us out for lunch. It's been a really nice day but had to get up early and I hadn't slept much so I'm really, really tired now - I've got no stamina!!!

biscuit - do you have to stay in hospital for a few days? Don't know what the policy over there is but think they like to get you out as soon as they can over here - think it's normally the next day at the latest if there aren't any problems. I think Lu said that in Ireland they hope to get you out after 6 hours if everything has gone well. I think if I have to have my baby in hospital I'm going to be wanting to leave asap. I don't think I'd mind sharing a room too much - there are probably huge wards here that you have to share with loads of mothers and crying babies!!! 

If it's important to you to have your own room go for it but if it's really expensive and you can cope without it maybe plan what to spend your money on instead because then it's like you have extra money and can do something lovely with it!!!!!

xxx


----------



## biscuit

Yeah, you're probably right Elm. The extra money would be good. My mother said she gave birth to all of us in the regular hospital and had to share a room and it was just fine. It's very common to go to a private hospital here if you have any money at all, so it it's pretty much just the real dregs of society that go public. I guess maybe that's the bit that really bothers me. In the UK you get a good mix of people where ever you go but here it's quite a contrast. I was hoping to make some friends in the antenatal classes and get a mothers group together but it may not be such a good idea if I go public.


----------



## Michelle100

Ok ladies..I hope this works. Ive just spent roughly and hr trying to get my scan pic from my camera to the puter and onto BnB. I think I may have it in my avatar. Please ignore my fingers and the brightness of the flash. I may try to modify it tomorrow when I take some photos of my sewing projects...*sigh*. I'm not cutout for this techy stuff.


----------



## Michelle100

ohhh that looks teeny!! hahahahaha!


----------



## helen1234

Awwww i can see michelle, very cute. 
biscuit its exciting i bet moving into your own place where you going to have your princess, i can't wait to start the nursery now.
i got ion the scales yesterday ha i dont go o very often but i was surprised i've only put on 2 pounds so far i only put on just over a stone with rosie so hopefully i'll be the same this time.
i've had the worst headache all weekend on and off driving me mad, i've got some cheapo paracetamol and halved the dose. i think headaches are all part and parcel so i've read on here so no more moaning hehe.
never got to start my booties, i've been playing tetris on facebook beating my mates now, spose that does wonders for my headache NOT.
have good monday everyone
love to all xxx


----------



## redberry3

this posted by accident :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## redberry3

Hey Everyone,

Helen - Hope your headaches ease up....maybe stop staring at the comp :rofl: and beating your friends at tetris so badly!! LOL. 

Michelle - I love your pic, I can definitely see you little babes there!! :happydance:

Biscuit - I would probably feel the same way about the hospitals as you do. You want your labor and delivery to be as stress free as possible, and want your little princess coming into the world in a calming environment....so when you say that the public hospitals are the "dregs" of society I tend to think that the private hospital might be a better path for you, as long as it is affordable and you will not go into the hole too much by paying for it. Keep us posted on what you decide. :hugs:

This weekend was quite productrive for us....got the nursery all painted and went to that BBQ. It was a good BBQ and the nursery is coming a long very well.

Hope everyone is doing well. Anyone heard from Lulu? SHe is probably just relaxing as much as possible. Thinking of you Lulu!

Love you guys,
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo
Jaylene


----------



## baby D

Hey girls - I can fully understand your feelings about the hospital xx

Michelle, your scan picture is lovely - i must learn how to upload photos on here xx

I had my 22 week midwife check up today! All went fine and i got to here her heartbeat. :cloud9: I seriously think it's the sweetest sound in the world. It feels so special to hear! My fav part of the appointments! Anyway as way of celebrating another wonderful moment, we (OH and I) went to a coffee shop for a celebrationery cake - ended up having two pancakes loaded with warm black cherries and topped with whiped cream! Yum! All in all had a lovely day - really feel knackered now, though!

Has everyone had/due their 22 week appointement?

:hug:


----------



## elm

I'm loving pancakes at the moment BabyD.. I've just had a couple with cream and raspberry coulis - not going to buy them for a bit as I keep eating them...

That's really good going Helen! I've put nearly a stone one already, trying to not eat so much but keep craving things. I'm feeling huge. Don't mind my stomach being big but it's everywhere else that I don't like. 

I've got my mw appointment on Wednesday, she said it was just a blood pressure & urine check, do they start feeling your womb and measuing things yet?

x


----------



## baby D

Well they didn't measure my womb - but did feel my tummy to see where uterus was!


----------



## Michelle100

Good going in the weight area girls..last month at my last check up, the doc said I lost a pound. He said "we don't want that happening too often". So I'm determined to gain it back by next appt. Probably over eating...but so many yummy things to eat and I find that I'm hungrier than ever these days. Elm pancakes are so tasty, I'm into Eggo waffles lately, and cheescake, and lots of milk. That should pack on the lbs. LOL


----------



## biscuit

Mmmm pancakes. OH and I went out for a coffee with a couple of friends on Sunday and I was the only one who had cake! It was the most delicious banana and butterscotch bread and butter pudding served hot with loads of yummy caramel sauce and a big dollop of cream. Oooo it was the almost the best thing I have ever eaten and I didn't feel guilty one little bit!

I'm off to the private hospital today to book in and have a look around. Still haven't decided what to do, I'll wait until we've had look.


----------



## helen1234

morning girls
hope your all ok, 
thinking of you loads lulu your still my/our thoughts, keep resting.

i don't know if you guys are or have experienced this but i feel really really paranoid,
i just don't know what it is lol, i keep crying for hardly anything, not sure if its the kitchen getting me down as the house is just filthy the cats are filthy and i cant cook anything, the microwave is in the kitchen eekkk
i just keep thinking somethings going to go wrong not just the pregnancy its the house, work, crashing my car, money all sorts. 
yesterday there waas a post of someone losing her baby at 24 wks and i cried for bout an hour at work it really got to me spose its cos she was only a week and a few days after me. i've decided not to celebrate 24 weeks now it just doesnt seem that babies do very well if born that early so i'll hold my breath till due date, mad i know but it really upset me, i'll sigh relief after labour at 40 weeks. i'm bit supersticious.
i know its prob my hormones but i sobbed last night when craig cuddled me and when he asked i kept saying i don't know, and i really didnt, only felt bubba move 3 times yesterday so i had the doppler out to check him this morning.
i just don't know whats wrong with me and i'm feeling paranoid as to why i'm feeling paranoid lol, i've always been sensitive and a bit emotional anyway.
i even sobbed for 1/2 hour at x factor on sat night
it'll pass i'm sure it will, especially next week when the house is straight.
anyway hope everyone else is good
love y'all
x


----------



## Michelle100

awww... *HUgs* Helen. That post upset me too. Thats normal, and I think your hormones are playing havoc with you. You really do have alot going on in your life now, quite understandable why you feel this way. Hopefully you'll feel better today.


----------



## baby D

:hug: Helen. You're not the only one that feels this way - i promise x I have these emotional eposodes all the time and it can feel so confusing when it's happening, yet you can't explain what's wrong as you can't seem to put your finger on it yourself! Does that make sense? LOL - i know what i mean x I'm sure you'll feel better as the house comes together - just remind yourself hoe lovely it will be when it's finished xx


----------



## helen1234

baby D said:


> :hug: Helen. You're not the only one that feels this way - i promise x I have these emotional eposodes all the time and it can feel so confusing when it's happening, yet you can't explain what's wrong as you can't seem to put your finger on it yourself! Does that make sense? LOL - i know what i mean x I'm sure you'll feel better as the house comes together - just remind yourself hoe lovely it will be when it's finished xx

:hugs: awwww thanks
i'll take a pic tonight show you the bomb site, i know it'll come together at once, but plastering one room is like plastering the whole house its been trampled everywhere lol


----------



## kitty1987

forgot to poast in here last week so that the front page can be updated.........im on team blue yeyeyeyey!


----------



## helen1234

another one for the blue team
xoxox congrats


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies,

Helen - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think we have all been there and this kitchen stuff at your house has to be getting to you whether you think it is or not. Hopefully it all passes. I did not read that post yesterday........

Biscuit - seriously, you just killed me with that description of that cake you ate the other day...mmmmm......

I am still on my bagels with cheez whiz kick. I am starting to swim tomorrow morning and will be going 3 times a week with my girl friend from work....my legs are looking hideous and I think I will feel better aout my body if I am actually doing something other than filling it with crap!!

Hope everyone is doing well!! Congrats and welcome to team blue kitty!!

xoxoxoxo
Jaylene


----------



## xLaurax

Afternoon Ladies,

Michelle - Pic looks lovely, i bet your really pleased with it?

Helen - I have that all the time at the moment, James thinks i have gone barmy but thats men for you lol. I also cried watching x-factor on Saturday - the bit that made m blub was that 18 year old who lost her mum when she was 7 and she came on the x-factor to make her dad proud. I hope next week comes soon for you hun, then the kitchen will be all nice and done :)

Kitty - Congrats and welcome to team blue :)

Jaylene - That bagels with cheese thing sounds quite tempting but my worst so far, is wanting a can of diet coke and fish and chips at 7am lol.

Well the nursery is all painted and cleared of the crap, camera is working again so i'll put pics up this evening... next weekend we're collecting all the furniture... changed my mind yet again... but all will be revealed on sinday :) Woop i can't wait!!

Lulu - I'm thining of you hun xx

Hope everyone else is well too!!

xxx


----------



## helen1234

Hehe it was that bit that got me too, it took me half hour to get over it, craig was like stop it helen you'll make me cry in a minute. i kept saying in a whiny voice "but its sa'addd" lol
Hormones:hissy::hissy:


----------



## Michelle100

Seems like quite a few of us bawled over X Factor. Soooo glad I didnt watch it. Laura youre so lucky to have your nursery all painted and cleared of crap, mine is semi cleared of crap, but Don wants to do some minor repairs in there before painting. That means..yes...plastering. Helen I feel your pain, I absolutely detest plaster dust, it gets everywhere! Welcome to team blue Kitty!! Another blue bump!
I hope Lulu is feeling better, has anyone heard from her since her last post?


----------



## baby D

Thinking of you lulu xx :hug:

Hearing about all your nurseries is lovely but sad! I don't have one :cry: We only have two bedrooms - ours and my sons! Planning on 'building' a third room over the kitchen extension eventually, but really can't offord it yet. Do you think it will matter if baby girl is in with mummy and daddy for longer than 6 months - a 'friend' said more than than this is unhealthy and can cause sleep probs later? :hissy: Has got me really upset :cry:


----------



## helen1234

baby d rosie was in with me for a year had no problem getting her to stay on her own, was just strong and kept putting her back she soon got the message, it no different than any other time, they all try it on at some point, 
here's my bomb site, spread into the living room as well lol, i've been promised by end of wknd it will be fitted .... we'll see.
xx
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 7









004.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 7









005.jpg
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## redberry3

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Helen!!!! I can see why you are having emotional problems!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that it clears up soon!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## elm

:hugs: Helen xxx I'd be in a right state with all that on top of hormones! I like the look of all that green outside your windows. Have you got something lovely planned for tomorrow? 

babyD sorry you can't do a lovely nursery like you want to at the moment. I haven't got one bedroom really at the moment...! We're planning on co-sleeping for longer than six months, I'm sure that most babies in the world sleep with their parents for longer than six months. I think we'll know when our babies are ready to move out of our rooms and will do what's best for our babies. Happy TWENTY THREE WEEKS!!! :happydance: xxx

Congratulations on joining team blue kitty. 

Lulu - hope you're alright and getting lots of rest :hugs: missing you xxx

biscuit - hope your hospital visit goes well and you can clearly see which is the right option for you. Go with what your heart is telling you because it's really important that you feel happy with where you're going to give birth :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helen1234

nothing planned for tomorrow, just work lol, th skip is coming in the morning and the cooker is the qst thing going in so i won't be cooking thats for sure, i have a nice back garden i have a corner plot which is bigger on the front than the back but last year i had a lovely veggie patch and lots of sweet peas growing so i'll have bubba out there next year getting lots of fresh air. we only bought an ex council house as we needed to be able to manage a mortgage on one wage for a year or so. hence doing it all before baby comes, we got a bargain of a house and it has lots of potential, and that with mortgage rates its hard to get on the property laddder.
thank goodness this is the biggest and most complicated room, it'll be lovely when its done. then i can start the nursery.
how did the hospital visit go, i hope my hospital is nice and clean, i'm going to blag a side room my sil's mum is the maternity ward receptionist hehehe
xxx


----------



## Michelle100

Wow Helen...my heart goes out to you. Must be frustrating. But just think of the out come, it's going to look fabulous! Biscuit, let us know what you think of the private rooms. We can request one here, but thats not to say that we'll get it. 
Nothing wrong with co-sleeping in my opinion. My daughter slept in the room with us until nearly a year old, and I was the one having trouble with the transition. LOL But as Helen said, theyre bound to come wandering out in mum's and dad's room at some point.


----------



## baby D

Helen, no wonder you are emotional at the mo hun. I would be too, am very particular about cleaning my kitchen! Will soon be finished and i look forward to seeing the pics of a bran new kitchen x


----------



## biscuit

Hi Girls,

Helen, you poor thing. I know just how you feel with the emotional mayhem at the moment . Any little stressful thing can set me off and once I go off it's very hard to get under control again. I got to the point the other day where OH asked me if I'd like a hot drink and even that question was too hard to answer and set me off into another bout of sobbing. Madness!

The Private hospital was lovely. Will tell you more about it later, I have to get off to work now. Hope you are all sleeping soundly at this moment and having lovely dreams.


----------



## redberry3

Happy Birthday Helen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cake: :happydance:


----------



## helen1234

thank youuuuuu xxxx

had lots of nice presents earings, perfume and money having a chinese for my tea, the plasteing is finished craigs painted the ceiling and the kitchen units have come and have filled the lounge up, so banished to the bedroom.

had bit of and emotional day my mum called to wish me happy birthday and my boss marched me in the office and basically really laid into me shouting at me for taking the piss with my phone and have been doing for a while, at which point i burst into tears, as i can honestly say hand on my heart i don't even have my phone out its in my bag switched off, when i replied that i thought he was being too aggressive towards me and exaggerating, and its my birthday and my mum lives 100 miles away, he replied don't tell me how loud i can shout and he didnt care if my mum lives in timbuctoo. i asked him to stop shouting at me so he shouted at me that he wasnt going to walked over and that this is a verbal warning and he was reporting to me at head office.
it got my back up and i snapped back at that point told him he was bang out of order and wasnt going to be made to feel like shite, and that i had a blinding headache and if couldnt be civil i'd leave the room. swo he shouted at me said i was pregnant and not a paraplegic.... i walked out and slammed the door oops. 
never in all my years at work have i ever been pulled up over my work, commitment, i've not until last week int over 6 yrs had anytime off ill, i'm always early, and have really pulled in the work in my dept. i sobbed for an hour and my head is sill splitting, i'll never speak to him again now so out of order.
i felt sorry for him cos his wife has been diagnosed with breast cancer and he said yesterday i'm the only one who ever asks how he is and understands that he gets stressed out at work. i can cope with moods but i won't be shouted at in my face and def not while i'm pregnant, i've i've been really careful not to use pregnancy as any excuse. all i want to do is leave now i really really didnt deserve that and i feel like complaining against him whic i will if he makes any complaint against me, he was a complete bully.
anyway rant over i'm over it now, had loads of cuddles of craig and he says he'll chin him if he upsets his princess tomorrow, he won't lol but he really is my crutch at the moment love im loads even though he's a mardy monkey lol
xxx
hope everyone had a good day

oops its a bit long lol


----------



## elm

Happy 
Birthday
Helen x​
Your boss has been a right *******, really glad you didn't just take it from him! Maybe he's having a go at you because he does know you understand about his situation and how stressed he is - doesn't excuse his behaviour though especially on your birthday :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Glad you've had some lovely presents. Hope you enjoyed your tea. 

I'm off to have some 'sticky rice' and chili stuff (DP has made some error with the rice timing) 

xxx


----------



## baby D

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HELEN
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Michelle100

Happy Birthday Helen!!! 
So sorry that you had such a crappy day, but glad you stuck up for self. It's unfortunate that he's going through it right now, but hey you are too just in a different way! So nice that Craig is there for cuddling you and your kitchen is coming together. I hope you managed to have a nice day in spite of your snappy boss.
Don & I decided that we'd make some steps in the nursery today, heaved out stuff and got things ready to donate to charity. Up to our eyeballs when my uncle came in and suggested a game of golf....after me putting on a fake smile and gritting teeth, trying to explain to Don that this wasnt a super duper time for golf, he still went. *SIGH*
He must have felt like crap because he came home 2 hrs later and said lets go buy some paint and stuff. So everything worked out somewhat in the end.


----------



## helen1234

Michelle100 said:


> Happy Birthday Helen!!!
> So sorry that you had such a crappy day, but glad you stuck up for self. It's unfortunate that he's going through it right now, but hey you are too just in a different way! So nice that Craig is there for cuddling you and your kitchen is coming together. I hope you managed to have a nice day in spite of your snappy boss.
> Don & I decided that we'd make some steps in the nursery today, heaved out stuff and got things ready to donate to charity. Up to our eyeballs when my uncle came in and suggested a game of golf....after me putting on a fake smile and gritting teeth, trying to explain to Don that this wasnt a super duper time for golf, he still went. *SIGH*
> He must have felt like crap because he came home 2 hrs later and said lets go buy some paint and stuff. So everything worked out somewhat in the end.

i totally had a great day thanks, decided no more tears and get a grip of myself mow lol, got to stop being so sensitive, not going to let a twerp like that ruin my birthday,and hell get his if he thinks he can take something so petty frther, spose when your pregnant you feel vunerable. he's got my shayne ward mug as well, as soon as i see my chance i'm swiping that buggar back haha.:rofl:
is everyone thinking up a big list of names, we still keep calling bubba george and i really like it but craig says he knew someone called george who drank in his local and he was a right scruff and kept peeing himself cos was old gross.
so back to the drawing board
xx


----------



## elm

My top names that didn't quite make it were Ewan, Rowan and Luke. I've gone off Luke a bit but really like Ewan and Rowan. I also like Isaac quite a lot too. 

The rice was ok. Saw mouse rat again, it didn't look too big but it looked bigger than mouse size and it was swimming.... 

I held DPs hand on my stomach when Chicken was having a big kick and he felt a strong one, as I was pushing his hand it amplified it and totally freaked him out - it was very funny, he said something like 'that's the stuff of nightmares', poor man! :rofl: sure he'll get used to it.

Everything went well at my mw appointment today - Chicken's doing great.

:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

i lurrrrve the name isaac, craig doesnt i dont know why, mouse rat attack eeeeekkk or is ir sqqqquuuuueak lol, didnt know mice could swim lol,


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> i didnt know mice could swim lol,

:rofl: mouse rat sounds better than just the 'r' word on it's own... I'm sure mice can swim, hamsters can.. it could be vole rat? :rofl:

xxx


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> i didnt know mice could swim lol,
> 
> :rofl: mouse rat sounds better than just the 'r' word on it's own... I'm sure mice can swim, hamsters can.. it could be vole rat? :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

how do you know that hamster can swim:rofl: did you have one as a child and fill the sink up just to see?:rofl:

ye voles swim in canals the're only small, or shrew maybe they look like mice.
by the way i beat you at tetris at last lol, my fingers ache though
xx


----------



## biscuit

Ohh dear Helen, that is really awful about your boss. There is absolutely no excuse ever to speak to anyone like that no matter what your position is. Some people who get into management positions are on such a power trip and think they can talk to you however they please. There should always be respect and courtesy in a work environment. Oooo I would have punched him (not really but, would have felt like it). I had a boss like that once and I eventually told him where to stick his job. Anyway, happy birthday!

Elm - I love the name Issac, that's what I wanted to call a we boy if we were having one, but my OH wasn't too keen.

It's a shame your Oh won't go for George, Helen. It's very cute but I can understand his reasons. We were considering Jemima for our girl as that's my grandmother's name but my MIL said that her mother used to call the chamber-pot the Jemima so we can't call the baby that. We're thinking about Emily for a first name and Elizabeth for the middle name. Everyone apart from my dad likes it, he says it's too English! He would prefer a Scottish name I suppose but most girls Scottish names are awful, like Morag!

I am off to my first prenatal Yoga class today. Very excited, about the Yoga but also about meeting some other pregnant people. Is anyone else doing any classes yet? I have just been booked in for all my antenatal classes which begin on October 29th, yay!


----------



## redberry3

Hey girlies.

Anyone hear from Lulu? Did I miss anything? I am really worrying about her....:(

We have decided on a name...but had it forever...since I got together with DH, and that is Alexander Calvin. I like it....strong name and goes well with the last name Black and takes care of names form each family.

I love the name Ewan and Isaac. Rowan is really cute to. Lady I know just named her brand new baby boy Ronin, not sure how I feel about that but to each their own.

Helen - sorry about your boss but glad you are keeping a positive attitude. :hugs:

Biscuit - I am starting my prenatal yoga in October...well the end of October :dance:

Big news ladies.....:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Tomorrow my best friend will be 8 weeks pregnant!!!!!!!!! I have known for a little over 2 weeks and been dying to tell you but wanted to wait until she had announced it at her work...not that anyone from her work is on here, but I needed to keep my promise and not open my mouth until she had announced it to the world on her own time!!! I am so excited, her due date is May 9th :cry: (getting all teary eyed typing this) and I am so honored to be pregnant with her and that we get to raise our children together and now we get to take classes, like yoga, together. I am on :cloud9: for her. :happydance:

Elm - hope that mouse rat...or whatever it is :rofl:.....leaves you alone!!!! 

hope you guys are having a great day!
xoxoxoxoxoxo
Jaylene


----------



## xLaurax

Hey girlies,

Helen - Happy birthday for yesterday :) Your boss was really out of order yesterday, I think with my hormones i would of turned round and knocked the ar*ehole out!! My midwife is making a polite phone call to my boss to let him know the ins and out and rights of a prgnant woman lol.

Jaylene - That name is so cute.... I think we're going with Ryan Thomas, although no doubt that will change. Congrats on your friend too :)

Elm - I hope that wierd old creature mouse thing goes away, i wouldn't be able to sleep or anything knowing that was around....

Biscuit - Not long now till you move house, i bet your really excited :)

Well i had my 23 week appointment today, my blood pressure is sky high, she thinks its down to alot of stress i've been having at work due to my boss.I'm also measuring 27 1/2 weeks. Wierd thing is at my 20 week scan baby was measuring 4 weeks further aswell. My original due date was end of december, so midwife wonders if she didn't mention anything to me as she was look ing at my calculated due date give by the doctors. Well i'm back to hospital on Monday to see a consultant about my blood pressure and also have another scan to see what baby is measuring too. All thats going through my head is oh my god, baby could be here in 13 weeks!!!!

Hope everyone else is well too :)

xxx


----------



## helen1234

hello everyone.
i'm really worried bout Lulu, i just praying she is ok, and not had any problems i have everything crossed for the 3 of them.

hope they keeping an eye on your blood pressure laura hun don't let your boss upset you like mine did,
my boss is just a twat and not going to let him wind me up, i've been having these hormone emotional episodes. but at the end of the day i a few weeks to go till 19th dec and i break up for xmas and my gorgeous little chubby baby boy to look forward to. 

Elm your getting near to beating me lol, have you seen mickey today? 

hope your good too Jaylene, hope the nursery is coming on just fine for you, i cant wait to start mine. cant wait to see the piccys.

beltane hope your good not seen you for a while on here may be coming to seek you out soon lol.

biscuit: not long till the move, any ideas on how your going to do your nursery.

i'm quite liking the name rhys for the lo at the moment,
the kitchen is coming on and as i speak i can hear hammers banging saw's in motion, the plumber is doing something, i'm staying out the way, had me a little snooze earlier. no cooker so its pizza hut for tea later
xx


----------



## helen1234

ooo Laura maybe my mw should call my boss too hmmmmm
i want to go aqua natal class on a monday morning and he's told me no. i thinkit will do my back good as it keeps getting achey
xx


----------



## baby D

Congrats to your friend jaylene x

Glad to here your kitchen is under progress helen x

elm, So pleased your midwife went well and chicken is a healthy bump x


----------



## Michelle100

Hi everyone, sounds like everyone is having an eventful pregnancy with nasty bosses, mouse rats, house hunting and renos! I am concerned about Lulu also. I hope she gets a minute to pop online soon just to let us know she's ok. Laura I had my appt with my obgyn this morning and everything was good except for my bp.Mine was up as well so he sent me to get more blood work done and wants me to monitor bp myself this week and come back next week to see him. Always something to worry about.
But a lil good news, some of you might remember that my hcg levels were really high and I had to go for a doppler scan last week to make sure wee Ben was getting enough blood supply etc, well doc said everything was fine! Yippee..stillno reason as to my the levels were so high but he said not to mind it..so I won't.


----------



## elm

Michelle - totally missed you naming your son - love Benjamin Donald Jacob - is there any significance with the names or did you just choose them because they're lovely? 

Saw mouse rat again, he was swimming in the same place (sure it's a he!!!). The only traps we saw for sale were inhumane so haven't got one yet.

My little car passed his mot and behaved very well which is nice.

Really tired Zzzzzzzzz. Helen, you're too good at Tetris!!!

Love you all xxx


----------



## biscuit

Hi Folks,

That's great news about your friend Jaylene, it will be so nice to be able to share this with your bestie. Unfortunately I don't have very many female friends over here, that's what I get for moving around so much I suppose. One girl who is the wife of an old friend of my husbands had a baby early this year so we are starting to bond a bit more over the baby stuff.

First yoga class was great, nice to be around other pregnant ladies at last. The class before ours was a mother and baby yoga class so there was a room full of mums and their newborns when we arrived. It was actually a bit scary, not sure why. I kept wanting to stare at them all and would have to catch myself before I was noticed. 

Have finally decided where I will be giving birth. We have decided to save our pennies and stick with the public system but instead of giving birth in the regular maternity ward I have booked into the birthing centre. It is run by midwives who have a very relaxed and natural philosophy about child birth, and the rooms are much more homey. Should mean I can try for a very active and natural birth which is what I really want.

I am going to start going to a group called Birth and Beyond, where a bunch of women get together to talk about anything baby related and they often have guest speakers and such. Should be a good source of info and social contact. Also, hubby and I are off to see a film screening this Sunday called Orgasmic Birth! Sounds good to me so we'll see what it's all about.

Hope you are all well. I'm thinking of Lulu too, hopefully she is just resting up and will be back online when she feels up to it.

Take care xx


----------



## Michelle100

Biscuit, you'll have to tell us about that film after you see it, sounds interesting!
Elm, we chose Benjamin because we loved the name, Donald is my hubby's name and Jacob because my 13 year old daughter loved it so much and wouldn't let up on it. Such a big name for a little boy, but we'll end up just calling him Ben. Hope you get rid of that mouse rat...that really creeps me out.


----------



## helen1234

Lulu has been resting we can all stop panicking lol 
units have started to be out in in my kitchen woohoo 
the cats are black though now lol, maybe Elm should borrow them ward the mousey off lol.
i'd like to try yoga, i have nil balance though hehe.
i've booked parentcraft lessons 3 all together on a wednesday night lol the night craig spend having a beer with his mates lol so that went down better. told him i know whats coming he needs to prepare especially with his blood phobia,
xx


----------



## LuluBee

HI Everyone - I'm back :happydance: :happydance:

I'm not supposed to be up and about for too long so haven't been able to catch up much on what you've all been doing but I've done a little bit of reading:

Jaylene I'm so pleased for your friend - is it the girl who had been having trouble getting pregnant?
Elm: Has ratty returned? Would you like to adopt my cat - she bought in a vole last night
Helen: Happy Birthday for yesterday hope your boss is being nicer today
Biscuit: Glad you're enjoying your yoga - am really missing doing mine
Laura: Good luck with your appointments at least judging from the huge amount of stuff you've bought already you sound more equipped for the baby in 13 weeks!
Michelle: Glad you're results came back ok and love the name Benjamin

Sorry I know I've probably missed loads, and sorry Matt's been having a tough time at work - he's been transferred away from his job at head office because his boss said his work, not me and the baby, should be his first priority and was mad at him for going to the hospital with me on Friday. So he hasn't been in the best of moods for coming and giving updates. Love you all loads and missed you so much xxxxxxxxx


----------



## helen1234

just glad your ok hun, you keep resting like you are.
sheeesh whats up with bosses this week, mine is trying to suck up to me, i'm having none of it, he's going round the office picking on everyone so i'm not on my own.
he's walking around with my shayne ward mug as well, i'm having that back as soon as he has a day off which he will do cos he's a skive lol. i'll show him who can be petty lol
xx
ITS FRIIIIIIDAAYYYYY AGAIN. arent the weeks whizzing by....


----------



## redberry3

hey ladies!!!

lulu - I am so happy to hear from you and like helen, just glad you are ok. It is my friend who was having problems....:happydance: it is my BEST FRIEND in the world too which makes it so much more better. :D So sorry about matt's job situation...that arse of a boss should stick it where the sun don't shine!!!!!!!!! The nerve!!! :hissy:

helen - the weeks are whizzing by.

anyone have any big plans for the weekend?

We have a birthday supper for a friend tomorrow night and i (for sure this time :rofl: ) work on Sunday :hissy:

I posted the nursery pictures in my journal and the Pregnancy Club forum if you are at all interested. :blush:

Love you guys to pieces!!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## xLaurax

Lulu - Its so good to hear from you, knowing your ok, was getting very worried!! What a arse Matts boss is.... that is so out of order.

Here are a few pics of my nursery so far, i'll add more tomorrow evening once all the furniture is together.... the gap in wallpaper bordr is where the wardrobe is going, had to leave a gap as OH's father measured it wrong lol. I'll do a thread in 2nd tri shortly, just waiting for the asda man to turn up with the shopping lol, i hate going to do it at the mo!!

Hope you all like :)

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030076.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030074.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030073.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030072.jpg


----------



## redberry3

oooooh!! Laura - I liiiike!!!! Very nice!!!!


----------



## helen1234

laura your so organised and you jaylene, i've been getting bits and bobs along the way but mothing really big, i have my nursery curtains and cot valance lol, barain on ebay brand new but half the price lol. oh and i have my pram, he has a wardrobe only kings stuff till he starts school,could wish for and enough cleaning sti so on my way, 
xx


----------



## xLaurax

Thankyou girlies!! :)

More to be posted tomorrow evening :)


----------



## baby D

:wave:

Hey ladies x Lulu, so glad you are well. Keep resting and make sure you get lots of fuss - you deserve it! :hugs:

Elm, i too have a cat you can borrow - between us all, that mouse-rat stands noooo chance! Fancy thinking he can mess with hormonal pregnant women! :rofl:

Helen, glad your cats are back - sounds like your kitchen will be finished in next to no time, hun x.

Michelle that name is lovely, and your right, Ben is perfect for a little boy and benjamin is a strong name for a man! Win Win! I bet your daughter is pleased that you have incorperated her fav name! So sweet.

Laura, your nursery is looking lovely. Helen is right, you and Jaylene are so organised - i really must get my butt in gear. Not even selected a pram yet!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

My big news for the day.....my 8 year old son felt his baby sister kick for the first tiome today! It was so special. His little face lit up and he was really giggling - she kicked him three times. Honestly girls, it brought a tear to my eye - my heart melted. I really can't wait to see them share their first cuddle xx Am gonna share this in 2nd tri in a mo but wanted to tell you guys first! May seem daft to be so touched by it, but i really am xx


:hug: to you all x


----------



## elm

Hello everyone. 

It's lovely to hear you're doing well LuluBee xxx

Thanks for the cat offers everyone. I've got a cat (sort of - he doesn't live here but rescued him from the canal and he's living with my ex). There are a few in the boat yard too - think mouse rat is well ard though and would get the cats (or swim away!) 

:rofl: at your Shayne Ward mug Helen!!! Get it back!!! x

That's so lovely Jaylene xxx

Love your nursery Laura - we got one of those Johnson boxes and a Tommy Tippee breast pump! 

That's gorgeous BabyD! Your 8 year old is loads braver than my DP who's still getting freaked out on the big ones!!!

Managed to forget my tankini when when we went swimming - ended up having to wear the bigger swimming top I bought to grow into and a pair of DPs swimming shorts... there weren't many people in there which was good. 

No sign of mouse rat tonight, we got back later than usual so he's probably already hit the town for the night. He's famous now isn't he? Going to have to take a photo of him once we get him!!!

xxx


----------



## elm

A couple of lovely cat photos :happydance:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







eddy march 09 031.jpg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 2









070215 eddy.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Michelle100

HAHAHAHAHA....mental pic of mouse rat on the town! 
So glad you've found a chance to brief us Lulu, we were all concerned about you. Like Helen said, what is this arsehole boss week?? 
Thanks for the input on the name Benjamin girls, we really liked it and thought it was a strong name as well. Great job on the nurseries Laura & Jaylene! Looks lovely!! I'll try to post pics soon of what we've started...it will have to be before and after...the before is pretty gross...lol. But we have some beautiful light blue paint and thinking about decorating in all blue & white. 
My cousin is getting married tomorrow so I have to try to find something to squeeze this bod into. Aside from that, I dont have any plans. BP is still high today but I'm working on it. 
Baby D thats wonderful that your son felt the baby kick! It must be an amazing feeling for him as well. Have a great night girls, and I'll chat with you tomorrow. 
Love & hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## biscuit

Hi Ladies,

Good to hear from Lulu again, happy things seem to be going ok.

Can't believe how far on some of you are with your nurseries and such. We have really only bought a few clothes and not much else. I suppose when we move then I will get stuck into it.

I was just wondering how much movement you are all feeling and how strong it is. I have been reading some posts on this topic and there are some girls at about 21 weeks who say their partner has felt it and that they have actually seen the bump move! My wee one is certainly moving about quite a lot but my OH hasn't really been able to feel it yet and I certainly don't think I could see the movements. How about you lot?


----------



## baby D

Morning everyone, yes i have 'seen' movement, i think. But it is so quick and slight that i catch and miss it at the same time - just a split second ripple, so nothing too powerful yet! OH has felt LO move too, but only the once x


----------



## elm

Hope you've found something nice to squeeze into Michelle.

Hi biscuit, I've seen Chicken kicking when I've been in the bath and he freaked DP out by giving his had a big kick when I was pressing it into my stomach, he said 'that's the stuff nightmares are made of' and now he's a bit wary of doing it again!!! When I had my scan the woman said he's got big legs so maybe that effects the kick size? It could be my fat amplifying the kicks maybe?

x


----------



## Dragonfly

cant remember if i said in here I am due at the end of Jan :) which is also me birthday! hello all! 

hows everyone feeling?


----------



## elm

Hi Dragonfly, 

How's it going? You're on the first page as being due on the 26th Jan - is that still right (our tickers are the same and I'm due on 24th Jan, hope it's not wrong!!!).

xxx


----------



## Michelle100

I have an anterior placenta so the kicks arent really strong yet, but I have seen the movement and OH has felt it, however slight. 
Yes Elm, Ive found something, Ive decided on dress pants (maternity of course) and a lovely blouse, I figure its getting too chilly for dresses anyways.
Oh speaking of dates, Ive been moved to the 16th of January...just 3 days off my original date.


----------



## elm

Just updated the first page - your EDD is the first of all of us Michelle - this means you must have a wonderful pain free labour on your EDD and then tell us all about it!!!!

Sounds like you're looking gorgeous for your wedding x

eta. must get dressed now - been having a hugely lazy morning, Chicken's been quite active though so he's burning calories for the both of us :rofl: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

elm said:


> Hi Dragonfly,
> 
> How's it going? You're on the first page as being due on the 26th Jan - is that still right (our tickers are the same and I'm due on 24th Jan, hope it's not wrong!!!).
> 
> xxx

Hummm :dohh: I am due between the 25 and the 29 as I missed last scan and I had two dates on my first scan. I cant get why I have the 24th in there maybe I done it wrong! :blush: Oh wait! my other ticker on another forum is a day or two behind so it must be wrong here and yours is right. :sad2:Still jan though. 

Few days ahead makes me feel a bit better and closer to the time. I cannot wait to that time. I feel so down today and sick. 

But OH got to feel for the first time baby kicking his hand! and it kicked 3 times. :baby::bodyb:


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies,

Biscuit - I have yet to see my belly move but DH has felt him moving around and a couple of swift kicks. Other than thats nothing major...but like Elm (who is lying about having any fat :rofl:) I may have more fat that amplifies the kicks as well. 

Welcome Dragonfly!!

Today we are going to the last day of an outside market held here, I am looking for a baby carrier cover as I have always wanted one form this market just never got the chance to buy it, or really never need one....need one now!!! Then we have a dinner.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BELTANE!!!!!!!*


----------



## helen1234

hiya girls
hope your having good wknd so far.
did yoiu get the carrier jaylene. think i'm investing in elms idea of a sling and i can feed while i'm out then resteraunts etc.
the kitchen has come to a stop grrrr cos craig needs a jigsaw to cut the holw for sink and cooker hob, so he's gone down the pub to watch the footie match, i've been to the laundrette this morning as i had 5 loads built up over this week, plus the beds needed changing so off i went with rosie my little helper lol, i was in there bout 1 1/2 hrs and was done so we went off to have our hairs cut.
off out for a meal tonight with my best friend and her hubby, 
i'm banned back to the bedroom which i don't mind, just wish i could wash up or something its funny how much you actually use a kitchen till its gone lol
xx


----------



## elm

Sorry you missed your scans Dragonfly :hugs: - I think the 24th is a lovely day to be due on so use that! It's not like many people actually give birth on their due date anyway! Was just thinking I'd messed it up and was days out which I wouldn't like because I like my ticker moving on Fridays!

:cake: Happy Birthday Beltane :happydance: hope you've had a lovely day xxx

Can't be too much longer for your kitchen now Helen :hugs: x Is your hair much different? Hope you had a lovely meal out.

What's a baby carrier cover Jaylene? Hope work goes well tomorrow (if it is this week!!!)

xxx


----------



## helen1234

happy birthday Beltane, hope you had a good one.

had a lovely meal, and then back to my friends for coffee and look at her wedding photo's.

only had an inch off my hair so not much different, trying to grow it but it grow really slow being curly. but if it grew the same as the rest of my body hair it'll be down to my ankles by christmas hehe.

24th is a good due date thats my mums birthday
xx


----------



## biscuit

24th is also my dad's birthday so seems a good day to me Dragonfly.

I suppose my wee girl is just a bit more delicate than all your little boys so maybe her kicks will get stronger in a few weeks. 

We bought ourselves a new fridge yesterday, can't believe this is what I am excited about these days! The old one was still working but it was too small so we got a bigger one with the fridge on top and a small freezer bit on the bottom. Much easier to get into and more spacious. It had and $800 discount just because it had one tiny little dent in the door and nobody wanted to buy it! Love a bargain.

Off too see how to have an Orgasmic Birth (film) this afternoon so I will report back my findings so we can all try to enjoy this crazy thing.


----------



## Dragonfly

Big scan on tuesday and feel very very stressed out and nervous and crying is not helping me at all! I have turned into a hermit. I wish they would come to me :(


----------



## helen1234

awww dragonfly don't cry cos you'll have me at it, i've just had a bad week hormone wise thought everything is getting on top of me nothing was going right, my boss was being twat, my house is filthy with dust and wood shavings, i have no cooker, sink or food, but y'know what nothing last forever thats what i keep telling myself.

just been to choose some kitchen tiles and while we were stood there looking at them i came over all funny apparently went grey and started to faint lol, so had to go and lie down in the back of craigs mates car lol. then bubba was proper kicking me hard as if to say haha i made you look stupid i the shop.

i have midwife tomorrow think i might tell her again that i can only stand for like half our at the most without going all weak, is anyone else getting this or is it just me being weird as usual. apart from that i'm just great nothing can be as bad as last week lol
xxx


----------



## Michelle100

Happy Birthday Beltane!! Helen sounds like it wont be long now before you get your kitchen back..yay you!! You really should tell the mw about fainting and stuff. I'm sure its nothing huge but we pregnant ladies have to watch our blood pressure. Speaking of which, mine is back to normal this morning finally! DH and I figure it must have had something to do with my cousin's wedding last night. She asked me to sing at her wedding and normally I dont get stressed about these things, but the songs she had chosen were difficult. Now that its all over my BP is fine again....funny that!
Cant wait to hear about this orgasmic birth experience!


----------



## Dragonfly

helen1234 said:


> awww dragonfly don't cry cos you'll have me at it, i've just had a bad week hormone wise thought everything is getting on top of me nothing was going right, my boss was being twat, my house is filthy with dust and wood shavings, i have no cooker, sink or food, but y'know what nothing last forever thats what i keep telling myself.
> 
> just been to choose some kitchen tiles and while we were stood there looking at them i came over all funny apparently went grey and started to faint lol, so had to go and lie down in the back of craigs mates car lol. then bubba was proper kicking me hard as if to say haha i made you look stupid i the shop.
> 
> i have midwife tomorrow think i might tell her again that i can only stand for like half our at the most without going all weak, is anyone else getting this or is it just me being weird as usual. apart from that i'm just great nothing can be as bad as last week lol
> xxx

There must be something in the air! I have had such a bad week and all that on top of scan has just got to me. I know I will be ok after the scan. Darren has been texting me to see how I am as he is visiting his brother his hospital and I was like some clingy octopus before he went out all sobbing, this is so not like me! I am a strong woman god dam it! :hissy:not some mushy wreak! 

I am thinking of having a shower and getting some make up on to feel better, and I better not cry it all off again. :hissy:

So you and me both for a bad week! i just fell out with everyone, of more to the point they fell out with my other half and i went the same way. Then i ran out of money! which i hadnt done in a while. And I am usually always broke but not to the exstent i am totally broke!


----------



## Dragonfly

Is anyone else as big as me?? 
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/IMG_2515.jpg


----------



## baby D

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BELTAINE


----------



## xLaurax

Happy Birthday Beltane!! :)

Dragonfly - My bump is bigger than yours is, but i'm measuring 28 weeks, so off for a growth scan to see whats going on, because at my 20 week scan i was measuring further ahead.

Helen - Deffo mention to the midwife about the fainting etc, i dont think its normal... maybe your getting anemic?

Michelle - Glad your blood pressure has gone down, i wish mine would play nice and go down, no such luck so far :(

Biscuit - Bargain with the fridge, that was a fab price :) Looking forward to hearing all about the orgasmic birth.

Ok, so now the nursery is fully kitted out with furniture :) Its so exciting, i've put everything away and hung up all lil boo's outfits too :) Just need to get the last few bits for the room and we shall be all done with it :)

It went from....

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030047.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030045.jpg

Mid way - excuse my penguin pj's there just so comfy lol and my SIL helping too :)

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030048.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030049.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030050.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030051.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030052.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030053.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030054.jpg

Then with the furniture :)

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030090.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030091.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030092.jpg

With the crib and moses basket in there too, aswell as the pram :)

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030093.jpg

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s190/vtech22a5/P1030094.jpg

Hope you all like :)


----------



## helen1234

Dragonfly said:


> Is anyone else as big as me??
> https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/IMG_2515.jpg

i'm about the same siz as you hun.
you look great very cute ump there.
sorry your having shitty time of it, it won't last i promise, hormones make everything feel worse than they actually are.

my mil has been contradicting everything i say lately, she's just bought me some baby towels and they are really cheap rubbish lol so i said oooo thanks, and she said i don't like your towels i like thin ones you'll drop the baby if you use you thick ones lol.
i nearly bit my lip in two lol, i'm just not going to let her get ot me and i blow my top, i just think oh well
:rofl::rofl: what ever minger :rofl::rofl:xxx


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> i'm just not going to let her get ot me and i blow my top, i just think oh well
> :rofl::rofl: what ever minger :rofl::rofl:xxx


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: love it!!! I felt a bit funny yesterday when we were out - think it's because it was quite hot yesterday. Didn't feel like I was going to faint but felt a bit weak. Could be to do with blood sugar levels if it's not bp maybe? Hope your appointment goes well. 

biscuit - don't know how much of a bargain your fridge / freezer was but it sounds great. I can't wait to get buying things!!! x

Where's Jaylene disappeared off to? Come back Jaylene!

Dragonfly, hope you make it to your scan on Tuesday :hugs: you've got a fantastic reward waiting there for you if you can make it xxx My bump is about the same size as yours I think but I've got more fat on me!!!

Laura, your nursery is amazing. Has your LO got 3 beds? So glad Chicken can't see what everyone else has go :rofl: He's probably not getting one for at least a year or so.

I've exchanged mobile numbers with LuluBee so I'll text her tomorrow and see how she is (if she's not been on in the meantime) so let me know if you want me to pass on any messages.


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

Laura: your room is fab, you made a great job of it,
bubbas room has a bag of cement a circular saw thing and oxes of tools drills and a tumble dryer, so i'm way off finishing haha.
where you get the furniture from? its gorgeous.

Elm: tell lulu we all thinking of her and pip.


----------



## biscuit

Laura - the nursery looks great. Can't believe you have 3 different beds for your bub, we don't even have one yet.

So, the Orgasmic Birth film was really good! Well worth seeing if you get the chance. It was basically about giving birth naturally in a calm and comfortable environment with as little intervention as possible. They presented quite a few different birth stories, mostly natural home births and a few hospital for contrast. It highlighted the dangers of the medicalization of birth and the overuse of intervention and medication. One woman was persuaded very quickly to have an epidural, which in itself looked horrific, and then because she couldn't feel anything her hormones stopped working properly and her body couldn't give birth properly so they had to use the vacum and it didn't work the first time! It all looked so scary and exactly like I don't want my birth to be. The ladies at home or in birth centres did everything in their own time, they were up and about for most of the labour and even the midwife did very little to interfere. It was so amazing an beautiful and left me feeling like I am so able to do this thing. My body was designed to do it and I just need to stay calm and let it happen. The film also talked a lot about the sexuality and spirituality of birth. The hormones we produce during labour and birth when we are not scared are the same as the hormones we produce during sex but in much higher levels! One woman actually did have and orgasm while in labour but I reckon that is pretty rare. 

Anyway, must get to work now so I'll maybe write more about it later.


----------



## helen1234

ORGASMS in labour oh wow wippy do daaaa

how fab lol, how on earth can that happen, i don't feel like rudeys now let alone giving birth.

natural calm birth is what i want and i think when i gave birth to rosie i was so tired and out of it it was nothing but calm, 10 mins after giving birth i was snoring apparently lol

i suppose its like thhat hypnobirthing experience.

i have been thinking bout getting me one of those ipods and playing soothing music, i play piano so might get some piano music]
xx


----------



## xLaurax

Thanks Girlies, we both love it, oh keeps going in there and just getting used to the fact there is babys stuff everywhere lo... he keeps coming in and saying isn't little boo's room so cute.

He has got 3 beds, there is a amethod behind my madness lol. I'm having the moses basket downstairs to start off with, that way i can have him downstairs all the time aswell as changing things etc. The crib will be going into our room, we were just going to have the moses basket but it bubs outgrows that then we'd have to move the cot in which we didn't really want to do.

Helen - I got the furniture from ebay... was a local auction which i messaged for a buy it now price and he said £160.... bargain so that was that, i went for that one as i prefered it and thought it really complimented the room. Its by the east coast nursery company and is so heavy and solid, we know its going to last... plus with the cot going to a bed aswell its a absolute bonus for us. The crib was another bargain off ebay, paid £10 for that and went and collected it on saturday too... it had never been used either so that was ideal :)

We've added up what everything furniture wise in the nursery cost (all of the co-ordinating things aswell) and it came to just over £230. Not bad really :)

Hope everyone else is keeping well... and pass on my best wishes to lulu aswell and tell her i'm thinking of her :)

xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Laura your nursery looks gorgeous and I can't believe the bargains you've got from ebay, the furniture looks pretty much exactly the same as the sets we like and we've been looking at paying well over £1000 for a set!
Hope you're all good ladies, I'm sorry i feel like I'm playing very bad catch up at the moment. I'm only allowed to spend a certain amount of time sitting up so my reading and messaging has to be quick or I get told off! I spent most of the day yesterday back in hospital as I was worried I'd got an infection, I was all tender and itchy down below. The hospital were great, they gave me a private room while I waited to see the doctor and kpet topping me up with food and hot drinks during the day. Everyone there has been so nice I'm actually quite looking forward to the birth now. But anyways back to the reason I was there, they took some swabs and did some rather icky examinations and said that everything looked fine but that I've got a mild urine infection so have been dosed up with antibiotics, and given a pessary and some cream just in case I've got a mild dose of thrush. Good news was the stitches all seemed to be holding well and healing nicely. :happydance: I have my consultant appointment on wednesday so will know more then.

Thanks again for all your kind thoughts, I hope I'll soon be able to be back chatting again properly :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies,

Sorry :blush: I have been a bad buddy and did not come onto this thread all weekend. :blush:

However, having caught up a little I must say that Laura has a pretty fantastic nursery!!!

Biscuit - I second helen's thoughts :rofl:

What is everyones birthing plan/thoughts? As some of you know we hired a Doula to guide us through the experience and help me cope in a natural way....so far still on the All Natural train. I am going to try and stay at home as long as possible, as our hospitals send us home if we are not "ready". I am also working until I burst, so I may just pop here :rofl:

How was everyones weekend? Now that I have made it to viable I am an emotional wreck. 

Hope all is well. 
No need to feel bad Lulu, we know you care and cannot wait until you are back on your feet!!

my love to all of you!
xxxx


----------



## xLaurax

Thanks lulu and Jaylene :)

Had a few more bits turn up today, and i've been buying a few more outfits for him too lol.... oh will go mad when he comes home lol.

Jaylene - When it comes to the birth i want to go as natural as possible, my reason being is i would rather be out of hospital and back at home as soon as i can... dont like hospitals at the best of times but i also think i will be more relaxed too. The hospital i'm going to send you home after 4 hours aslong as everything is fine with both mum and baby.

Glad your ok lulu, keep rsting and i hope everything goes well with your next consultant appointment :)

Went to pizza hut for lunch with james, for anyone who likes it get the voucher out of the voucher section on here, we both ate for £7 lol. Then i dropped him back off at work and went shopping lol, big mistake... i will get round to taking pics of all his clothes, i have a massive list of what i have in each age etc, but i can't help but feel he needs more lol. Noe feeling a bit sicky, keep getting migraines and the only way i can get rid of them and feelng ill is to sleep, james will be home in an hour form work so i'm gonna try get a quick nap in soon lol.

How has everyone elses day been?

xxx


----------



## helen1234

hiya's all.
glad your doing fine lulu, keep doing what the docs tell you i'm sure your going to be fine.

good news had letter of apology from mothercare and £15 vouchers, so they'll go towards my rocking chair.

had my 24 week midwife appt, not too sure if i like this one, my other midwife has left to goto another practice. she had a cold so it felt like she was hurrying me along, i had ketones in my water she said you prob didnt drink enough today, but with me fainting and feling faint thought she might of inspected it deeper with more blood test dunno.. other wise everything was fine heard his heartbeat etc. so she basically did the basics, didn't ask me if i had any questions, but i asked her what breast feeding groups they do. she said we'll chat about that later. i nearly said if i've not changed my mind by 5 wks time lol. walked round to the childrens centre next door though and had a good chat with the receptionist there, she were better than my midwife hmmmm we'll see.

i love bargains from ebay laura, i've had brand new mama's papa's curtains and cot valance saved best part of £100 already yay.... i want matching cot, drawers and wardrobe seen a set in argos i like.


----------



## xLaurax

Helen - If i was you i would of got really sarcy with the midwife... i'm lucky that mine is so lovely :)

Get looking on ebay, i know the set your on about and one is on a buy it now near me for £125.... i just typed in nursery furniture and then set the distance to 50 miles. 

I have been reading about your ebay bargains, i got my curtains on there brand new in packaging for only £3.... it is amazing what you can get tbh.


----------



## redberry3

Laura - I am the exact same way as you...I am not a fan of hospitals and definitely not a fan of medication! I think we get to stay over night, but then they boot us out real fast....it is not by choice, moreso because they do not have the time or room.

Helen - Sorry about your stupid midwife!!

My day is going. So preoccupied with everything baby that i am not to focused at work.

hope all is well!!
xxxx


----------



## redberry3

whoa....and i just noticed that i am 11 days away form being in double digits!!!!!!


----------



## helen1234

the next time i see my midwife if she's acting as though she's bored i'm swapping to the other one that works there, i suppose there's only so much she can talk to me about at this stage but the other one i had was asking me bout my family and all sorts, we at talking about persian cats for half hour. she just wasnt very chatty maybe it was because he was bunged up with a cold dunno
xx


----------



## elm

Came one to see if LuluBee's been on and she has - lovely to hear from you. So glad your stitches are healing nicely, sounds like you're well protected against infection now xxx Hope it goes well with your consultant on Wednesday. You need a laptop in bed so we can entertain you!

Laura - we've got that voucher too - hoping to go this week, my DP has IBS and his stomach is bad at the moment so once he can eat properly we'll be off to Pizza Hut! Can see why you'll be needing 3 beds. I'm thinking of getting something to put LO in if it's absolutely necessary - not sure what though, it'd only be for a few minutes. Will seek inspiration on ebay after all your bargains!

Jaylene - you're forgiven for abandoning us :rofl: but not for being 11 days from double figures, can you make it a couple of weeks at least?!

Helen, don't you get ketones if you don't eat - think they indicate low blood sugar which has got nothing to do with how much you drink. I had them at the appointment before my last one and the mw knew that I hadn't had any lunch because I'd got them, I'd drunk loads - had to ask her if it mattered if my urine sample wasn't very strong because it looked like water!!! I'd make an appointment with your dr if you feel faint again. Glad you got your apology from Mothercare, £15 is a bit pathetic when you could have sued them for thousands if you'd been hurt but it's good they apologised!

I think my bump is growing. Haven't taken a photo this week, will get it sorted. I'm sleeping so much better now I'm not worried about sleeping on my back. We got a couple of Huggies Mum & Baby Bundles over the weekend, if you've got a Nectar card you can print off a voucher and get it free from Sainsburys when you buy a pack of nappies, it's got a changing mat, some bootees, shower gel etc in and it's FREE!!! We both got a card so we could get one each! We also did the Boots Advantage card one and got a free changing bag when we bought some nappies so we've got a few nappies now too. 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## baby D

Laura, your nursery is absoloutely gorgeous! Well done to you and OH!

Your midwife sounds like my first one , helen. I have a lovely one now, thankfully.

Glad to see you more chirpy and rested, Lulubeexx 

I know what you mean about work, Jaylene. I'm exactly the same - cannot keep focussed xx


----------



## hypnorm

can't remember if i posted on here or not!! i'm due 28th jan or beginning of feb if i run late like i did with Ewan!


----------



## helen1234

hiya hyponorm not sure if you posted or not but more the merrier, hope your pregnancy is going well.

i thought £15 was a tad weak lol but never mind lol better than a kick in the teeth and if you hadnt prompt me to write i'd had naff all lol.

i have to get my necter card out see what i can get free i like freebies i signed up to hipp online and got a free spoon lol and cow n gate sent me a cuddly cow through the post lol that was cute.

my midwife'sgot one last chance, i read up on ketones,i'll have to eat more often as soon as i got my kitchen back i'm going to make some snacks up to keep my sugar levels up. i had organis tomato soup and whole meal cob for dinner so don't know why it came up cos i had 2 helpings lol


----------



## elm

Hi hypnorm - just added you to the front page, welcome! How's everything going? What team are you on? 

https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/ the Nectar card one is there somewhere Helen, you just have to print the voucher off and take it to Sainsburys. There's an Actimel one too where you get a free polar bear (I registered my mum too so we've got two!).

That's strange that you had ketones after eating those Helen, maybe the food didn't get to your urine quickly enough?!

xxx


----------



## helen1234

ye i did go for a tiddle straight after lunch lol, een doing a stock take at work so i didnt have my usual 11am snack lol
xx


----------



## elm

https://www.bounty.com/Good_Luckmum/Sainsburys.aspx

there's the Sainsburys thing. 

That's probably it then. She should have done an iron test or something shouldn't she? x


----------



## biscuit

Hiya Girls,

Welcome Hyponorm, tell us a bit more about yourself.

Sounds like you lot are finding a lot of good bargains and freebies in the UK. Not so much on offer here, it's a pretty small place and a bit backwards in some ways.

Was it Jaylene who asked about birth plans a few pages back? I haven't got one written down yet but know that I want it to be drug free and totally natural if possible. I'll stay at home as long as possible. I have been listening to some hypnobirthing CDs and am learning some good relaxation techniques at yoga class. After that film the other day it just makes me even more determined to do this my way. OH was also really inspired by the film and now realises that he will really have to support me a lot. I even caught him crying during a few of the actual birth scenes. Pretty sure I will not be achieving any orgasms during the birth though, it's tough enough just now! I reckon squeezing a full term baby through my lady bits might not be much of a turn on!

I think having some relaxing music is a great idea Helen, I have no idea what I would choose so i am going to have to do some research. Let me know if you have any good suggestions, you being a piano player and all.

I am at work writing this and munching on some chocolate chip cookies, so have to be a bit sneaky. Not that my boss would bat an eyelid probably, such a nice bloke and my OH's best friend so it's pretty relaxed around here. Very hard to concentrate on actual work these days.

Wish I could get online when you guys are online, it's so annoying having to catch up every day and then wait until the next day for any replies or updates. What time (UK time, or Canada for Jaylene) are you guys usually on here?


----------



## biscuit

By the way, I felt some much stronger kicks yesterday. It was soooo cool. I was standing in line at Taekwon-Do class and she was kicking me in the bladder as usual (that's her habit these days) and then she gave this great big wollop low down on my left side. I actually had my hand on my belly and I felt a decent thump on the outside and shouted out so everyone looked at me. So exciting. She did a few more times throughout the evening but OH still didn't manage to catch one. Then I dreamt about her kicking and moving a lot but OH could never get his hand on my belly in time to feel it. I also saw a movement for the first time. My wee girl is getting stronger! Also, my belly grew a huge amount just overnight on Sunday night. Woke up in the morning and it was big like a proper round pregnant belly, hehehe I love it!


----------



## Michelle100

So nice when you get those bigs wallops isnt it Biscuit?! So happy to hear from Lulu.
Helen gets a voucher from mothercare ...like you said, better than a kick in the teeth, and at least it can go towards something you need. As for Birthing plans, I dont really have one, I do believe I'm at the mercy of my doctors...lol. But I'm not opposed to an epidural if the pains get intolerable. Love the stuff you got off ebay Laura, I looove ebay and I had a box of newborn clothes arrive in the mail yesterday. The little sleepers are all so cute! Biscuit I'm in Canada as well as Jaylene and I usually am online anywhere from 7 am on. Back and forth between housework and computer.


----------



## helen1234

i'm going to start my birth plan very soon i'm scared of putting obvious things down though, or it ending up being an essay lol.
i know i want every drug going lol i didnt get a medal for doing it natural with rosie lol and i just made myself so tired by saying no to an epidural i did myself no favours. i'll go for gas and air and pethidine early on then depending on progression, time of day and my pain tolerance i'll have an epidural.
when giving birth to rosie i ended up rolling around the bed out of control lol my head was upside down over the edge of the bed lol as soon as they sat me up i had her lol i think i pushed twice lol, looking back i think i did pretty well. i just hope its as good this time.
i also want rosie to be the next person after craig to see him, and on her own just the 3 of us to be our little family.
i've dropped a hint to the in-laws, and she ( the mil from hell) turned to rosie and said "i think we should all go in together don't you bab?" raarrrrrr i'm going to tell the receptionist anyway (she's my sil's mum). and i've told craig that his mum and dad have to come at visiting hours and rosie can come anytime so he'll have to fetch her. oooo the woman drives me mad.

oooo tae kwondo, the baby girl was trying to join in lol i did tae kwondo once lol was there half our with my best mate and i decided to mess about and kick her but i missed spun on my toe breaking it and landing awkward on my ankle breaking that too lol.
not all bad though as i met craig cos he took me out for lunch feeling sorry for me haha.
going to get andrew jonston cd he was a finalist in britains got talet show.
quite like enya, alanis morrisette is my fave singer in the whole wide world amen lol oh and i love leona lewis and shayne ward, you know what i watch on a sat night now lol
xx


----------



## hypnorm

Hi thanks for the welcome! this is baby No 2 as i have mu little boy, and this time they think it is a girl! we have chosen the name Robyn which my mum hates but she will have to get used to it.

I did a borth plan with Ewan but most of it went out of the windown so i am hoping for a home birth if posssible!


----------



## LuluBee

Hi ladies, 

Nice to see you Hypnorm, you're due the same day as me, I've just had cervical sutures put in though to hold my LO in so I think he's going to make an early appearance!
Glad you got something from Mothercare Helen, I like the idea of a rocking chair. 
I feel a bit of a wimp looking at all your birth plans! I've got to have mine in hospital because of the complications and I'm not allowed a water birth for the same reason. I was planning on having just gas and air or pethidine because the thought of the epidural needle scared me so much. But having had one of those now for my op I'm definitely doing the same for the birth, the anaesthetist told me he can do a mobile epidural that's not quite as strong as a full one so you can still move around and walk about, so that's what I'm planning.
Feeling quite organised today I've just ordered lots of practical things like room thermometer, baby monitor, breast pump etc from Mothercare :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

scan went great !i am due on my birthday which is 26th of JAN so think my ticker is right. 

pics are in second trimester ! WOOHOO baby is healthy. But still team yellow.


----------



## Dragonfly

ok pic time i have to show everyone!
 



Attached Files:







CCI30092008_00000resize.jpg
File size: 96.8 KB
Views: 5









CCI30092008_00001resize.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## helen1234

fab piccys dragonfly
glad your feeling more organised Lulu, you seem to have a good idea of a birth plan, being open minded is half the battle, the more i say no to something the more i end up caving in lol, thats why i dont diet lol
xx


----------



## elm

What gorgeous pics Dragonfly - so glad you've been scanned and everything is ok with your LO :hugs: xxx 

biscuit, sounds like you've got your birth plan and everything sorted. I think I said that I'd like a home birth so the drugs available are restricted, hoping to do it on gas & air and using a tens machine. I keep reading 'Labour Pain' and it says that your expectations influence how your birth goes so I'm trying to expect it to hardly hurt at all and for everything to be wonderful. Think that bit on music said that they did a study and women felt less pain (not during birth - some pain inducing thing) when they were listening to easy listening music... don't think I'll be listening to that though.... 

Hope your appointment goes really well tomorrow LuluBee xxx

I wouldn't worry about putting obvious things on your birth plan Helen, just stick everything down, you can always change it later. 

hypnorm, I love the name Robyn it's gorgeous.
xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

yes good luck tomorrow lulu.
hyponorm: lovely name i said that name before but it'd be rosie and robyn, like the kids programme,robyn and rosie from cockleshell bay lol i also like the name james but then they'd get called rosie and jim lol,
xx
i'm still liking george but craig don't like it, just likes it as a pet name


----------



## xLaurax

TODAY MY LITTLE MAN IS VIABLE!!!!! :D

Hope everything goes well today lulu xx

Hyponorm - I love that name.

Dragonfly - Gorgeous pics hun, i bet your really pleased :)

My midwife wants to do my birth plan with me after my antenatal classes, she said that way you get a better vision of whats available to you etc. I already have a few notes but we are going to do that together in 5 weeks time.

Had to go to the docs this afternoon, at work i came over all faint and could not cool down, i even resorted to sitting outside in the rain lol. So hes sending me for more blood tests to check for anemia and then a ECG on thursday to check that everything is working ok there... he said it could just be that the blood flow from the placenta isn't returning correctly, but they want to rule everything out first.... otherwise he said i will have to stay home from work and be signed off, something i dont really want to do. My blood pressure is still high so thats another thing hes going to keep a close eye on too.

Hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## helen1234

hope you feel better soon Laura, i can appreciate how crap feel when feeling faint i can stand up for about 20 mins and i go funny, i had palpatations a few weeks ago and had my bloods done but they came back fine hb was lower than before but not anemic. my blood pressure was normal as well so midwife didnt seem concerned just lucky i can sit down at workor i'd have to be signed off, i'm still throwing every morning like clock work too
xx


----------



## hypnorm

feeling crappy today and sick, think its coz i woke up with a headache and also Ewan woke up twice, i think the wind frightened him!
been sorting out all the baby clothes from Ewan and putting them in bags with the right sizes on. need to get the moses basket covers cleaned too. Far too organised!
Ewan has been moved in to the larger room which i think he loves!


----------



## Michelle100

Good luck at your appt Lulu. Sorry I havent been around much ladies. I've been busy trying to help my aunt pack up so she can move to another province. She has soo much stuff so we've decided on a moving sale. She let me have first pick of anything in the house so I now have a new dresser for baby Ben, a new couch and chairs, a beautiful ivory and jade inlaid cabinet and a sofa table!! woohooo! Hard work pays off. Sounds like everyone pretty much knows what they're doing or expecting during labour. I hope it all goes well for all of us. As Elm said, I think my due date is first on the list, but you cant go by my experience as this is my first pregnancy. Happy easy labour for us all!!!


----------



## helen1234

congrats on 24 wks aswell laura, 
i turn 24 weeks tomorrow eeek another milestone, not sure where the 24 week viable thing came and was dubious and a tad supertitious from what i've read, but hey ho everyone gets excited so i'm joining in toooo, 

yayyy happy 24 weeks for the Jan girls lol
xxx


----------



## redberry3

:hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

tesing ticker


----------



## Dragonfly

Ok my ticker is fixed it was two days ahead of itself so i will have to wait another few days for the 24 week date.


----------



## elm

Hello everyone,

Sorry it's taken me so long to get on tonight especially as I had a text from LuluBee, she's had her consultant appointment and has been advised to be signed off from work for the rest of her pregnancy. She had to go to the dr to sort that bit out.

Hope you're ok Laura x That sounds far too organised Hypnorm!!! Very impressed though :D

Chicken is sooo advance, he's been viable since 23 weeks (it says so on my ticker :rofl:), I told Jaylene that Chicken was viable before Boo :rofl:. Think it must be week 24 as opposed to 24 weeks that LOs become viable (doesn't stop the 24 weeks cake celebration though :) ).

Just been out for pizza with that voucher thing. It was very nice but a bit hot (we did have the veggie hot one so it's understandable), it got Chicken kicking. 

I like the waiting idea til after ante natal classes Michelle, I'm not booked in on any, think my mw said she'd tell me about them next time but that's not for ages.

Hope I didn't miss anything!

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## helen1234

gosh your chicken is way advanced, he'll come out walking lol.
glad lulu is ok, and i'm not surprised they signed her off.
i've been painting the kitchen tonight just plain cream lol the electricians coming early next week, and craig keep forgetting to get the plumber back to plumb in the washing maching and cooker, i said oh well its not like washing clothes and eating properly is high priority is it...?
i gave him one of those looks, y'know the one i mean...the superman lazer blasting looks... think he gets the message lol


----------



## biscuit

Can't believe all our babies are viable! It seems way too soon. Then it starts me thinking it's only another 16 weeks until EDD and what if she comes early like all my mum's babies it could be only 12 weeks or something crazy like that! It's so exciting but I still feel so unprepared. So how is everyone celebrating week 24? I told OH it was worth celebrating but he didn't really take me on.

Lulu, rest up. It's actually good to hear that you have been signed off work because at least you can now really rest and focus on your pregnancy. Hope you are feeling positive.

Jonathan's (OH) grandmother is going to buy us our pram and is happy to get the expensive one that we would never have bought ourselves unless we won the lottery. We're going to get the Peg Perego Skate and the matching car seat / capsule thingy. Yay! It's so cool. I actually found one on ebay which is almost half price so we will hopefully get that one.

Only 9 more days until moving day and I still haven't started packing.


----------



## Michelle100

Wow Biscuit, you're busy!! Happy viable week ladies..so exciting, but wouldn't want bubs to make an appearance yet, don't want to bes testing this 24 week viability thing, but its another milestone for sure. I'm happy to hear that Lulu is signing off from work, rest rest and more rest. Helen, where do you get the energy to paint the kitchen? I wish I had some of that. I spend all my day helping my aunt move, by this time of night I have 0 energy. Next week I'll be back at the nursery again hopefully.


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Everyone, 

As Elm's said I've been signed off work now for the rest of my pregnancy, am quite relieved but a little daunted by what I'm going to do for the next 4 months! Any ideas welcome.

Hope you're feeling better Laura and that all your tests are ok. Try not ot get too worried about it all :hugs:

Helen, it sounds like you've been extra busy in that kitchen of yours, I hope you'll be posting pics soon so we can all admire your handywork!

Good luck with all your packing Biscuit, not long now til you get to move into your lovely new house!

I've posted something in second tri that goes into more detail about my appointmnet yesterday, but thanks Elm for letting people know :hugs:

Am just plucking up the courage to call my boss and tell him the good news :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

Biscuit you have made me hungary looking at that avatar and name. Himmm Biscuits.


----------



## Michelle100

Good morning girls. Just to let you know that I have another appt today with my obgyn to checkmy blood pressure. I hope its back to normal this week. Ive been checking it with a home monitor since last Thurs and its been up and down. I really dont want to be put on bed rest, much too busy. But if it means the safety of lil Ben, I'll hibernate if he tells me too. Lulu, the next 4months will probably be trying for you, but you'll soon establish a new routine. Great time to pick up a hobby probably make something cute for Pip...try your hand at knitting!


----------



## LuluBee

Yes, i'm thinking of making a nice little blue shawl and blanket for him, it can't be that difficult to knit a large square can it?????


----------



## Michelle100

LOL...no not at all. That's the best thing to start with if you haven't tried knitting before. There are tons of free online patterns and help. Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## helen1234

glad you ok lulu, will get some pics of kitchen update,
why don't you have a go at crochet, i'm on my 2nd pram blanket now and it really quick and easy, if i can do it anyone can lol.

my boss has overstepped the mark totally and has put a complaint in about me being in the loo abusing my phone, i'd laugh its sooooo ridiculas and petty but i'm sooooo angry, HR are coming next tues to talk about it, and i've stated the biggest issue in this is the fact that he stood outside the toilet listening on the phone, shouted in my face and wouldnt let me explain raarrrr,
i spoke to ~ACAS and they said, he's breached harrasment, discrimination, violating my dignity, and bullying laws. its the last thing i need when 6 month pregnant, i swear i'll never speak other than work to the pig again lol
xx


----------



## elm

How does your boss expect to get away with that? Stupid man. Hope they deal with him properly Helen :hugs: Hope you got your mug back!!!!

LuluBee, it's lovely to see you on here. Can you get hold of a laptop so you can lie in bed and go on the internet? There's loads of stuff you could do to entertain yourself then including shopping!!! If you've not knit much before I'd go for smaller squares you can sew together to make a blanket - then you'll feel like you're achieving bits and if you go wrong it won't be disasterous! Crocheting sounds like a good idea like Helen suggested, there's loads of diagrams on line to help you (I have to look up how to do it everytime as I always forget!).

xxx


----------



## Michelle100

ARGGHHH..Helen, what a complete ass your boss is being. I hope it is all investigated and he ends up looking like an idiot!


----------



## elm

:happydance:

Just got a wrap off ebay (for baby carrying)

https://i17.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/0f/65/3a9b_0.JPG

https://i18.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/0f/66/638c_1.JPG

:happydance: x

(it was £20 second hand, they're £40 new)


----------



## Dragonfly

Love it elm! I got some cool stuff off ebay for baby so far, lovely bathrobe and slippers and some other bits. 


my baby moved my belly and its daddy seen when I was in the bath. It was soo cool looking! and amazing!


----------



## Michelle100

I just love ebay as I think Ive mentioned a million times. Congrats on seeing your belly move..its my favorite part of pregnancy!


----------



## Dragonfly

Wondering will I see feet and hands sticking up soon. Its already kicked daddys ass in bed, taking after me then lol


----------



## helen1234

thats great elm i defo am going to invest in one, i carried rosie round in one of those chest carrriers, i used to wear it round the house, hanging the washing out, making the beds, hoovering, were great when using public transport, abd shopping, but will mostly use it for discreet feeding but cos thats my only hang up, but my mw said thats the easiest to get round her so i'll trust her on that one.

i'm jealous dragonfly your tummy moving when you get in the bath, rosie used to mad inside me when i got in the bath was amazing, and she never sccreamed when i washed her hair, or taking her swimming she just dived in without a care, she loves water. even though at 14 she cant swim cos of her epilepsy she always jumps at the chance to go. i wonder if its connected.
this one on the other hand hides when i get in the bath, so you watch he'll be a moaner in water lol
xx


----------



## LuluBee

Helen your boss sounds like an idiot - I hope it all gets sorted soon honey. My boss has invited himself over to my house on monday to go through handling over all my work now I'm not going back to work until after the baby's born. Looks like Matt will be spending the weekend cleaning house!
Congratulations on seeing your baby move Dragonfly, it's amazing isn't it. I love lying and watching Pip bopping about in my belly. My Mum said she could see proper little feet coming out of her her stomach in the last month or so, I hope Pip does the same. 
Love the wrap Elm, it's a gorgeous colour. My SIL has donated her baby carrier to us, Matt's really excired about carrying Pip around in it. 
Hope everyone's ok, I have started to make more of effort today, I'm sick of lying about hte house in my pyjamas looking like death, so have done my hair and got proerly dressed, and even put make-up and jewellery on. It's made me feel better. I've also decided to start learning Italian again (I could speak it quite well when I was little) so have been busy ordering books etc for that. Am just about to go research patterns etc for Pip's blanket, I haven't done any knitting since I was little though socould be a rather strange looking thing by the time I'm finished!


----------



## Dragonfly

People are gender guessing on me and i am getting a bit fed up with people asking me what sex it is and then having to go and say the hospital dosnt tell anyone to get into a big debate about not knowing. Its the way it is :( then they go into asking me am i upset I dont know but I am not i am just getting annoyed at being asked. 

I know it sounds rude of me but everyone knows but me and it is slightly making me jealous. I know why they dont tell and i dont blame them as there machines have been inaccurate and poeple have near sued over it. I will be going the old fashion way of having it announced as baby is plunked on my chest. even though kknowing would make name choosing so much more easier. 

no one in my fam or this area ever knew what they where having.


----------



## helen1234

just proves what abit of slap can do to lift our spirits eh lulu, and when we get dressed makes us feel bit better too, glad your keeping in good spirits though, i'd love to learn a new language i'm only just getting used to being in the black country slang think they have a language of their own too lol.

dragonfly ignore people saying them things, i keep getting how many crisps yopu eaten today helen, and your big for 6 months lol i just say yea yea whatever..... let it go over your head, my mate peed me off when she asked what names i liked i said George and we quite liking Rhys, she said George is for an old man and Rhys is a chavs name. grrrrrr, thats it now not telling anyone anymore...
HR sent a letter to me to raise my greivance formorly, which i didnt want to do i just stated wheat had happened, its so so pathetic its just not what i need either, i really want to be happy in this pregnancy i was so stressed being only 17 when pregnant i feel people are trying to spoil it.
if i werent so happy and excited and feeling healthy at the moment think i'd be a right mess.
ITSSSSSSS ANNNOTHER FRRRRRRRIIIIIIDAY LOL
WOO HOO
XXXX


----------



## elm

Hope it all gets sorted out for you soon Helen, maybe they'll recommend your boss takes some time off to regain his sanity x

Italian sounds like a great idea Lulubee, you'll be able to teach Pip.

Dragonfly - sounds like you're handling those people right :hugs: hope they shut up about it now.

I've sent everyone here (except Beltane who already has them and Nicky who I couldn't find the username of?) some links to pregnancy / birth relaxation mp3s if you want to download them. Feel free to pass them on to whoever you like too - they should be there for the next month. If anyone wants them and hasn't had them pm me and I'll forward them on.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## biscuit

Thanks for the mp3s Elm, will definitely be giving them a go. Have been listening to my hypnobirthing mp3 but it always just sends me to sleep, don't know if that's good or bad.

Helen, so sorry to hear your boss is still being and ass. That's the kind of thing that would really get to me. Not too long until you will be stopping work for the baby anyway, just hang in a bit longer (assuming you will be taking maternity leave).

Dragonfly, sorry some peoples comments are getting you down. I know it must be a bit frustrating for you. You could always go for a private sexing scan if you really wanted to know but I really think it's nice that you will be getting a surprise just as mother nature intended.

Well, today is our big packing day. One week until moving day so I really have to knuckle down and get on with it. Jonathan is working for about half the day which is probably a good thing as I will get some peace and quiet to get on with it.

A friend (well more of an acquaintance really) from my Taekwon-Do class brought in his old stroller for us last night. It's quite old and not at all the type I wanted but he had dug it out of his garage and oiled and repaired and cleaned it for us and then he went into a full blown demonstration of how it works so I couldn't say no. I just said we were really grateful and took it. Such a sweet gesture. Only trouble is Jon's gran is buying us a new one (we decided on a Phil and Ted) so now we will have two. I had thought maybe I would take the old one to the Salvos or the Refugees but what if I happen to bump into the guy when I am out with my other stroller? I have never bumped into him before ever but you can be sure that it will happen on a regular basis now that I don't want it to!


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats another thing they dont have private sexing scans here either. They may do down south but I dont have that sort of money. :( I think i am just getting irratated with hormones lol


----------



## helen1234

Dragonfly said:


> Thats another thing they dont have private sexing scans here either. They may do down south but I dont have that sort of money. :( I think i am just getting irratated with hormones lol

Biscuit: i had the same thing with rosie someone gave me a pram lol and had rusty wheels lol so i told her i's already promised the mother in law she could buy one, so i was using it when visiting my mum and she kept it at her house.

dragonfly: just think how great it'll be when your oh can shout down the phone to everyone, ittttsss a boy or itssss a girl, what a wonderful feeling to have the added surprise at the end of labour too, my next baby if i ever have one will be a surprise so i can have that wonderful experience, if it were my way i'd still be yellow now, but craig and rosie out voted me lol.

Lulu: you wouldnt believe it, i turned my whole facebook into italian trying to write you a message in italian:rofl: i pressed a button that said 'translate your english into another language' so i did thinking it was going to be some kind of dictionary. but it didnt and i cant speak italian lol, i had to get elm to help me :rofl: serves me right for being clever eh!!!

elm: thanks for helping me i'm so blonde ha
my mums knitting me a pram blanket and also bought me 3 off ebay and one from church. if you get chance mum said the ones on ebay are about £6 and are really soft and she couldnt knit one for that price, trully beautiful blankets, i feel so lucky and so will bubba being wrapped in one of those,

hope your ok Jaylene too jaylene

love ya all
Helen
xxx


----------



## Michelle100

Happy Saturday everyone. I somehow forgot to tell you about my blood pressure results. It was still a little high when I seen my doc on Thursday, but he looked at my chart that I used to keep track of it all last week and he said it was up and down and he will keep a close eye on it. If it continues to be high then I will have to go on meds. At least he didnt mention bed rest...whew. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## xLaurax

Thanks Elm for those downloads, im onto them now :)

Well i'll get my results to the ECG next week and my blood tests which im expecting them to come back and for me to go on iron tablets. I'm not very good at the minute, i have one hell of a active baby so not getting alot of sleep :( My blood pressure is still high if its still up when i go for my midwife appt on 16th October then shes gonna put me on meds.... i dont particually want to go down this route but i'm gonna have to if it means baby and I keep healthy :)

Dragonfly - My OH wanted to keep on team yellow but it got the better of him finding out lol.... although he is over the moon at having a son, bless him hes already looking at pedal cars and tractors lol.

Hows the packing going biscuit? When we moved in July i just chucked everythign we needed in boxes and left the rest of the stuff for the tip lo.... if i hadn't used it in the last 6 months i was never gonna use it again lol.

Gald your resting up Lulu, learning italian again would be a ace idea, keeps your mind occupied and also something for you to teach pip too :)

Hope everyone is well :)

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have and always had a suspicion it was a boy for some reason but the sickness people say its a girl and that i am carrying high etc. I dont know but the wait is bad enough and i think if i found out it would take some of the shine off the wait. 

I was in awful state yesterday with hormones and hope today they will calm down. nausea is horrible! i cant wait to see my baby and get rid of them hormones. i really want to buy stuff except i have a good few weeks left till i get money to do so.


----------



## baby D

Hello everyone. Glad to hear you are all well xx

Helen, that is hilarious!!! just the saught of thing i'd do!

Elm, thank you for the downloads - fabulous idea x

Glad to hear you are getting back to your old self lulu xx

So are you all on facebook? I'm on too and would love to add you lovely ladies as friends. Is that ok? How would i find you - name wise i mean?


----------



## elm

Morning everyone :)

Just pm'ed you a link to my Facebook profile baby D, if anyone else wants it let me know - just don't want to post it on here as then I won't know who knows who I am if that makes sense!!!!

Hope moving is going well biscuit, I'm not looking forwards to doing that - I've got stuff here, at the house I lived in and at my parents... and we're probably going to have to move again next year if we do manage to move this year!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr.

Michelle, that's good about your blood pressure, hope it goes down a bit x

Hope you're feeling better soon Laura, maybe the iron tablets will give you a boost and make you feel loads better? 

Are you enjoying window shopping Dragonfly? at least not being able to buy things now means you've got loads of time to choose things without being able to impulse buy :) 

I've been all over the place this weekend hormone wise, on Friday I was crying over the advert where the dog gets left tied to a bin by the motorway because his owners don't want him anymore... I'm not even a dog person.... Booked a weekend away last night and managed to book one room twice there's red writing eveywhere saying that there's no refunds on it because it was at a reduced rate but hoping they except that it was the stupid computer thing that did it and not my pregnant brain!!! We've just booked a couple (well, that's what we were after!) of Travelodge rooms in Wales on 7th and 8th of November. 

They don't look like the most idyllic of places to stay but one was £19 for the night and the other £29, then there was the extra £39 one that appeared... There's a sale on some rooms if you book 21 days in advance if anyone's interested. Also got Chicken 2 new t shirts for 25p each reduced from £5 each yesterday so it was a day for lovely bargains.

xxx


----------



## helen1234

at this precise moment i'm listening, to the 1st relaxation thiny you sent Elm, i was 5 mins in and craig shouts up the stairs and comes in 'wheres the bank card lol' so i turn round and say '54321 and i'm back in the room' lol welll thats what it says you have to say lol
you'll laugh now when you get to that point on it cos he said 'god i knew you were weird from the day i met you lol and you just proved it'. 
but how brill are these i've put an ipod on my santas list i'm so taking these into the labour room... 
thanks Elm i owe you one


----------



## biscuit

Anyone else having trouble sleeping? I had been fairly good until the past week or so and now it is pretty bad. Just can't get comfortable and keep waking up with a sore back or a blocked nose or needing to go to the loo. The belly has really expanded in the last 2 weeks so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that the sleeping problems have kicked in. I start out wearing a support bra because I heard it's a good thing to do but I hate wearing clothes in bed and end up ripping it off after spending an hour trying to get to sleep with it on. I guess this is just a taste of things to come.


----------



## elm

Think I must have been asleep by that point Helen!!! Will have another listen. You don't owe me one at all! :hugs: x

I've been ok recently biscuit since my mw said it was ok to sleep on my back and I stopped worrying about it. I've also got loads of pillows and a bolster I can move around to make things more comfortable it I need them. I don't like wearing a bra in bed either - I'm persisting though as it's supposed to prevent sagging isn't it? Think getting sleep is probably more important though - have you tried a night bra? I'm just using normal maternity ones. 

Just found some internet bargains here ( https://www.more4mums.co.uk/ ), I've ordered a maternity tankini and night dress (£8.99 and £6.99), I'm really looking forwards to getting the tankini, it has shorts which I like lots and I've only got a non maternity one at the moment, don't think it's hugely flattering.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







tankini.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 1









nightdress.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dragonfly

Its not the sleeping its the getting confortable as i wake up with a sore back and hips. baby is crushing things in me and causing me pain. I hate waking at stupid o clock! when i get up an move about its ok though. I feel sick ! I dont want to see my breakfast again and my head is dizzy! and i am off my iron tabs as i think they make me more ill.


----------



## Michelle100

I dont usually have trouble sleeping, however my hips and back are causing me pain these days. Especially when I turn over at night, I feel like a 90 year old.
Elm those maternity outfits are lovely!!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah i use the bed rails to pull myself about i feel like an elephant. lol


----------



## redberry3

i am the worst "buddy" ever....please do not hate me :blush:

I promise to get caught up this lunch hour and write you all. Being busy at work sucks!!! :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## helen1234

never hate you jaylene, hope they not working you too hard at work.

i had a crap day and feel lke everyone wants a pop at me.
human resources had me in to listen to my grievance, they said that all my boss had spoke to them about is that he felt that i wasnt very well and wanted hr to make sure i was ok, and that he never mentioned anything to them about him giving me a verbal over me abusing my mobile phone. which is a total crock of crap.
i told them what happened and i'm leaving it to them to sort out now. they know he's completely out of order and have tried to cover it up some way. why would hr email me saying they must inform me of a concern of Andy" that sounds serious and too much a coincidance to me, he's worried that i'm feeling ill at work rarrrr can he not come ask me himself?.
they also gave me a written down thing of my mat leave rules etc. and that i don't qualify for smp, i can get government mat leave anyway but not my 6 wks 90% but hey ho.
then craig told me that i got to goto to work after a few months full time, i said no way i'm not sticking him in daycare few months after having him all day as well.... i'm all on running the house now working 9-5 with all the washing, cooking, cleaning, then getting up in the night as well, sometimes i wonder if he grasps what life is going to be like.
i felt by saying no i was being idle or something, after a year i was going to go back part time in the supermarket or something at night and weekends,
bahhhh i'm just feeling so stressed hope all this crap goes soon, i want to enjoy my pregnancy, 

to top it off a girl in 3rd tri's baby died that sort of thing just really really bothers and upsets me, i don't even know her but reading that just made me feel sick to the stomach.
xxxx
sorry for boring you my hunni bunches 
xxx


----------



## biscuit

Ohh dear Helen, so sorry about all the crap you are putting up with. It's so unfair that you have to be stressed out at this time. By the way, I think Craig is being really unrealistic about your work after the baby is born. That would make me mad! I am panning the same as you, part time after 6 months or a year. My hubby is happy just to see how it goes so I am pretty lucky. I am sure Craig will get a bit more realistic once the baby is here and he sees what is involved (I hope).


----------



## elm

Don't think you're boring anyone Helen :hugs: 

Sorry you're going through all this at the moment. Hope it's not making you not want to go to work at the moment and there are good things to go for. Have you decided when to start your mat leave? That way at least you'll be able to say to yourself it's on til **** then I'm FREE!!! 

Maybe once Craig's experienced what it's like having a baby in the house he'll see how wrong he is. I think not having had a baby (for me anyway!) it feels like everything is going to be really easy and everything will be fine when I know in reality I'm going to be continuously knackered, it's going to feel like my baby's crying all the time, everything is covered with various baby fluids and smells of baby poo.... The everything will be fine just feels so much easier to accept :rofl: What I'm trying to say is you know what to expect so you know what you're talking about!!! xxx

I found a pillow between my legs helped stop my hips hurting if you haven't tried that? I managed to pull a load of muscles at the top of my back taking my handbrake off this morning (!) going to make DP give me a rub in a min before I go to sleep, am hoping it helps.

Love you loads Jaylene! You're forgiven xxx


----------



## Michelle100

Awwww jaylene, we understand that youre busy at work. I dont seem to be able to get on here as much as I should. 
Helen, you poor thing having to deal with so much crap. Maybe after the baby is born Craig will realize that youre needed more at home than out at work. Plus daycare is expensive. And I agree with you Helen, reading those posts really does the job on me too. It's very very upsetting.
Elm, I hope you get a good massage and feel better soon.
My bp is a bit better today. i had a check up with my family doctor and he says wee ben is growing as he should be and that everything seems fine. Will try to get back on here tomorrow gals. xxx


----------



## helen1234

thanks girls you are my strentgh, 
going to see my hr today ask for my matb1 back so i can a pply for maternity allowance i'll miss out on the 6 wks pay at 90% but worse things could happen so not going to stress, problem with craig is he says something before i've finshed and paints a black picture, is it pesamistic (can't spell lol) he realises after but i take things straight to heart, especially now i'm preg.
i got to sleep gone 2am crying cos of the baby that died i just can't bear to even think about not bringing baby george home and worrying i'm gonna have to put him into daycare too early, i bug myself with how sensitive i get lol i've been through worse when rosie was 6 weeks old and started with epilepsy and then all the worries that came after, but i suppose looking at your own life your so occupied and blanked from what could go wrong, if you know what i mean.
i got a terrible headache this morning from crying i feel like i'm being bullied from all angles, i'm sure i'm not its just how i feel though.


----------



## LuluBee

Oh sweeite, I'm so sorry you're feeling so crappy. Just think if worst comes to worst in just over 4 weeks time you can start your masternity leave! Try and wrap yourself up in nice daydreams about baby Geroge until then, that's what I do to help me get through the days. I'm also finding the nightimes hard, I lie awake for hours obsessing about how many weeks pregnant I am and what premature survival rates are at different stages and counting down the days until I'm 30 weeks etc etc. My work contract is up for renewal at the end of March and my boss can't guarantee we'll have enough money in the budget to renew it (I would have had 6 months 90% pay but might not get it now) and god knows how we'll find the spare money to pay our mortgage! Looking at the rest of the posts on here, I'm guessing we've all reached a kind of emotional, angsty, insomniac stage of our pregnancy :hissyfit:
I think we should all do something today to treat ourselves, it sounds like we're all in need of a little tlc :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I just been sick in the worst way possible! after eating and i near choked to death. I aint even exagerating i am all sore now and my ears are blocked. I didnt get much sleep but wasnt sick the last 2 days and thought i would get away with it. OH NO how wrong was i! feeling really down and crappy now. I hope baby is ok as that was by far the worst one ever :(


----------



## LuluBee

Oh Dragonfly, I'm sorry! I live in fear of seeing my breakfast reappear, I tend to still throw up every couple of days and it's so horrid isn't it? I think you must be having a boy, they seem to be giving people more morning sickness than little girlies.
I find I'm better if I eat really slowly in the morning or wait until about 10 o'clock before having any breakfast. I threw up all over myself yesterday morning while I was on the phone to my Mum, I seem to specialise in spontaneous, no warning whatsoever type of vomiting!
Hope you feel better soon :hugs: get yourself some rest xx


----------



## hypnorm

sorry to hear that you girls are all having problems in one way or another.
I have been lucky and had no morning sickness with this pregnancy appart from when i have been cooking.

Just suffuring with my hips at the moment being quite painful.


----------



## Dragonfly

I think its a boy i have enough hair on my belly and other places appear to indicate that. I tried waiting and thought i got away with it and that i was just hungary, it tricked me again. I worry after that that i was sick and maybe baby was hurt from it, i know its stupid :( Its being quite this past few days but i dont think it has enogh room to move about like it did now. ANd i am massive!


----------



## helen1234

well just seen Hr and i'm out of the SMP by 2 days lol 2 bloody days, but i can get maternity allowance which is roughly the same amount, but i feel better now. the thing with my boss well... i just don't care anymore HR can do what they want with him, which will prob be a slap on the wrist... hey ho.
i think your right we are at emotional stage Lulu, we seem to all be having rough patches at the moment. i'm an emotional person anyway my friend sent me a you tube advert thing about the dog and cat fur trade in china and a peta video about killing animals for eating. omg i was traumatised for literally weeks, i'm practically veggie anyway i only eat meat sparingly but didnt eat meat for weeks.
anyway rambling.
i still throw up everymorning i'm surprised i've got any enamel left. i've got a really hairy belly lol too i'll post you a piccy later lol its like blonde downy hair lol bizarre never had it with rosie.
hypo norm i couldnt cook without gagging when preg with rosie maybe thats a girl thing too.

treating myself to cream apple turnover or eccles cake cheer me up, and my supervisor (although i'm more of a boss to him) has put the killers on his ipod deck so i got music to listen to today. 
xxx


----------



## Michelle100

They say food is always a good source of cheer Helen! LOL I hope you have a good day at work. Sorry to hear that some of you are still feeling sick. I'm not feeling top notch today myself, my dear auntie is moving today. She was over for supper last night and we had a good bawl for ourselves although we were determined not to cry, doesnt always work that way. She'll be back in january though when Ben is born.


----------



## helen1234

hello girlies 
thought i'd come on and let you know, i been sent home from work till monday. i had several interviews with HR yesterday for the greivance against my boss about him hovering outside the loo because i apparently was taking too long in there. the thing was my mum called to say happy birthday while i was i there, and she were saying dont strain you'll get piles and how whe she got piles she had to sit on a ring lol
anyway....well he denied giving me a verbal warning about apparently abusing my phone which was a down right lie. and that he didnt invade my privacy by being stood outside the loo for 15 mins. he was actually leaning on the door and it came out from witneses yesterday that he actually had his ear against it.

anyway HR were there again this morning luckily... as when i walked in my office my boss after i went home unscrewed the hinges of my door and took it clean off.
well i burst into floods of tears and couldnt stop it was just the icing on the cake a work colleague fetched HR out of the kitchen to sort it out, my boss hadnt arrived either.
i just fel sooo violated i mean why take my door off its dicrimination at its worse.
anyway HR said its out of order and i dont need to be mixed up in this in my condition...
i just hope they are taking this serious. and sort him out i want to take it to tribunal but i just don't want the hassle and pressure of it.

i just want to enjoy this pregnancy this little boy i'm carrying is a result of 2 yrs fertility treatment and will prob be the last baby i ever have.

sorry to rant. rosie has a inset day today so we're off to get a big fat burger at mcdonalds


----------



## LuluBee

Have just repied to your post in second tri honey, but want to send you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Try and concentrate on enjoying your time off and relaxing with Rosie - you've made me hungry for a McDonalds now xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helen1234

i had cheeseburger happy meal lol not too keen on them usualy have aveggie deli ut hey ho. i bought the most gorgous slippers lol pink and fluffy ugg type ones they are like wearing clouds lol, rosie had a new pair of trainers from Bank and another new bag from jane norman she's got a wardrobe full of bags, i've never been a shoe or bag girl so don't know where she gets it from thats girls for you i was always a wellies girl coming from the countryside. spose it'll be footballs and computer games for this little man now.

not going to let this little man get to me, i've stated the truth to HR so just going to let them deal with it, i am proper shocked by all of it. but i've only got 9 weeks and i'll be on mat leave so like someone said on the post my lo is worth more than that.

xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Glad you've had a good afternoon honey :hugs:


----------



## Michelle100

Good for you Helen, so glad that you enjoyed your time with Rosie. That arse of a boss has crossed the line and hopefully will be dealt with appropriately. Enjoy your time off and relax!


----------



## elm

Helen - just looked at the 2nd tri post (my computer then promptly went all funny when I tried to reply) - can't believe your boss!!!! He's got some serious problems. I'm glad you had a good day out :hugs: Why would he do that? Maybe he was put in his place by HR yesterday and he didn't like it. Hope they sort him out for you - you can't be having that :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx

Congratulations on viability LuluBee :hugs: are you finding things to entertain yourself while you're resting? x

I'm really busy working at the moment, not used to it!!! 

Hope everyone else is well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

So sick today throwing up. lost my breakfast and still feel sick. :( I will be sick to the end its not fair! think i will go back to bed. head spinning.


----------



## LuluBee

Oh poor sweetie, go back to bed and make sure you get looked after :hugs:


----------



## LuluBee

Hope you're feeling a bit better today Helen?


----------



## helen1234

having a good day today thanks, been for coffee at my friends before she went off to toddler group, and i went to kfc lol (well i've not got a cooker in the kitchen yet not plubed i yet anyway, so no food either) 
anyway i had this chocolate cookie chiller drink and as soon as i got out the car i projectile vomited so ran inside and threw up in the loo yuck yuck was gross 1st time i actually been sick food i'm sure its all the stress coming out, it made my forehead go pins and needles and everything lol. not nice at all i sympathise with dragonfly i don't mind bile well i do but rather that than my lunch.

my supervisor and work colleague called last nte to check i was ok and my supervisor called this morning too, apperently the gen manager tried to blackmail the workshop manager into lying to HR to state i been slacking in my job tut tut, the thing is i've made my workshop managers job 10 times easier since i started cos i'm on the ball and i really love my job, i may be a tad slower than earlier on in my pregnancy but not excessively. he told him that he was promoted and could be demoted the same way and that all staff should stick together to just swep this away so we can move on. whattttt. luckily he told him straight that he got promoted on merit not because he wanted him to be a back stabber. the boss who owns the company is going down toay to sort it, i just hope he does and i don't get more grief on monday.

so right now i'm lay on the bed with my lovely laptop, and am going to order a sky movie yay!!!

hope your not working to ard elm must be lovely on the water with this lovely sunshine.

how are you doing lulu when do you have your next check up?..
xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Hello Girlies!!

Sorry ihaven't been on in a few days, had a bit of a nightmare time. Ended up in hospital on Tuesday for monitoring as my blood pressure went sky high and i wasn't feeling baby move. Got the all clear after 2 hours or so. Stupid midwife on duty was so think, she kept picking up my heartbeat and not babies... that made me panick a little more than i needed to. Then to top it off i'm having work problems.... i'm all ready to fire off the rights of a pregnant woman one of these days... i dont think they understand anything.


Helen - I hope all of your work issues get sorted, its not nice having to work in a atmosphere. And good on your fellow workers for sticking up and putting there foot down.

Lulu - Congrats on viability, its such a good feeling isn't it :) Hope your resting still and doing well!! 

Elm - Make sure your not working too hard!!

Dragonfly - I hope your feeling better now hun, i've been very lucky and not thrown up once.... thnk i've been blessed.

Michelle - I hope your well!!? :)

Where are biscuit and jaylene? Hope they are both ok :)

Hope anyone i haven't mentioned is fine too!!

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah a bit of bile is ok helen it tastes horrid but the breakfast re appearing with what looked like a whole bottle of water just wasnt nice at all. I knew It was my day to be sick only I my stomach was growling with hunger :( 
Belly is wobbling away so obviosly someone else is happy down there lol 

hope your all well today. Sometimes i forget to ask in text but think it when i am moaning on about silly things lol


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Everyone, am just trying to think of something to write about what I've been up to, but realised that actually apart from watching a bit of telly and sleeping, I've not done a great deal! Am feeling a little down about having to leave work so early. The gallery I work in has spent the last 3 years undergoing a £25 million redevelopment and I've spent most of my time there working on projects for it. Everything's due to relaunch at the end of this month and we'd deliberately planned my pregnancy around me still being able to be there for the grand opening. I know that Pip is far more important but it still upsets me that I've put so much of myself into the project and I can't even go and see it unless I'm in a wheelchair! And everyone I worked with just seems ot think that I must be feeling so much better than they are at the moment because i'm at home lazing about all day, I don't think they realise how tough it's been for me and how worried I get about Pip and how frustrating and lonely the whole thing is. And it really hurts because work and the people there were such a huge part of my life.
I'm sorry I just get so upset about it and feel like very few people understand, i know you girls will.

Anyway, that's my moaning over for today.

Laura - sorry things haven't been so good for oyu, hope you're feeling all better now?
Elm - don't work too hard, make sure you're getting time to spoil yourself and Chicken
Jaylene - same goes for you Mrs xx
Biscuit: Hope your house moving is going well?
Helen: can't believe what they've been doing at your work, glad that the big boss is dealing with it now. I sympaphise on the projectile vomiting, I feel like the girl from the Exorcist some days! My next check up is on wednesday, had a phone call from the midwife yesterday to say that I've got Group B Strep (which is pleasant - just means I have to be hooked up to a drip of antibiotics when in labour)
Dragonfly: Sorry you're getting the same, think you must be having a boy, especially if you've got a hairy belly - mine looks hideous
Michelle: Hope you're ok, has your aunt settled into her new home?
I think that's most of you, other January Ladies hope you're all ok?


----------



## baby D

hEY LOVELY LADIES XX

Glad to hear your feeling better today Helenxx

Lulu - i am pleased to hear that you are resting! Enjoy x

Have had no internet for a few days and really missed this site - didn't realise i was so adicted to it! LOL

Am soooo tierd - took my lovely class on a trip to see the Maey Rose remains and museam - great but exhuasting day!!! Finding work more tiring each week at the mo! How is everyone else feeling?

So happy nearly weekend everyone xx


----------



## elm

Hello everyone :D

There's a lot of throwing up around here today - hope you're feeling better Helen & Dragonfly - that projectile vomiting sounds really impressive Helen, hope you don't have it again though :hugs:

Jaylene has been around, just briefly I think as she's really busy at the moment, biscuit is probably busy packing and moving - hope that's me soon! We've still only looked at pictures!!!

LuluBee - hope you do manage to get to the grand opening even if it is in a wheelchair, it must be hugely frustrating for you :hugs:. Maybe it's time to get some wool and start making something? It makes watching television more productive :)

baby D, we used to have to watch a school programme about the Mary Rose every week for about two years or something at primary school. Glad you had a nice day.

How's everything going Michelle? 

Going to try out my new swimming costume thing tomorrow, I'm hoping it's ok in water - it's always a bit worrying trying a new one out I find. Finished one lot of work today, picking some more up tomorrow. I'm only having half what I could have but if I took it all I'd be a bit overwhelmed initially and I'd rarther take my time with it and not worry.

:hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle100

Pretty quiet around here today, I hope that means everyone is resting well. Elm I hope your new swim suit worked well for you.
The last few days have been pretty busy for me. We got back to work at the nursery yesterday after helping my aunt pack up her house, list it and move her to Ontario. That was very emotional for us as we are very close to her. Today was my daughter's 14th birthday so we took her into town to go shopping with her birthday money and we had a great day. I'm pretty sleepy now though. LO did a somersault or some other weird trick today and it felt so strange that I stopped suddenly in the mall and groaned...I was kinda grossed out but then again any movement is good!! Hope everything is well with the puking Helen & Dragonfly. Lulu happy to see you back andforth from time to time..just make sure youre getting lots of rest in!
Helen, I hope youre enjoying the days off with Rosie! I assume youre busy with your kitchen renos. Take care all. xxx


----------



## Michelle100

Oh..and wooohoo, just realized I'm in the double digits!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

dam it why cant i throw up until I eat now i feel sick and i am starving and i am not eating until I am sick! GRRR!!!


----------



## Michelle100

Well dont know what happened yesterday when I posted my last post. I said it seemed pretty busy around here yesterday but apparantly not..my puter must not have loaded the last page for me. So sorry to hear that some of you still get sick. You should be able to enjoy some of the pregnancy at least. Lulubee, I hope you get to attend the launch since youve worked so hard on it. 
What is with these people at work?? Have they no sense? Elm I hope youre not working too hard.


----------



## helen1234

we're a right load of sicky wicky'slol, i've been fine today so far so good, i've been to the docs this morning just to check myself out make sure all this stress isnt damaging little bubba. my blood pressure is up from my baseline but not a concern just goto take it easy, which i intend to milk this wknd lol, my supervisor called me last nite and said the big boss had been into the office and said '
all is sorted and they were just to get on as normal as all everyone wants is a happy atmosphere' well i aint appy still and when i called acas this morning they said i need to put in another grievance about having my office door taken away. the when the grievance comes back to me i need to appeal and then after that they'll arrange a mediator to come to a agreement between me and the company for a cash compensation, if they don't want to he said i could claim for a heck of alot of money.
i dont have to do anything they'll do it all and its free, so we'll see for now i'm going to put my feet up watch tv, slep, and play tetris on facebook lol
oh and here's a pic of my downy hairy belly and my before and during kitchen malarki grrrrr the plumber has promised to come later and plumbe the washer in lol we'll see.

ITSSSS FRIDAYYYYYYY
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 88.1 KB
Views: 6









003.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 6









054.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dragonfly

haha my belly is the same! oh says its to keep baby warm, i def think mines a boy now.


----------



## helen1234

dragonfly: told you its a boy i think too, lol i never had it with rosie its like fluff :rofl::rofl:

that was taken at 16 weeks when i had a lob sided bump lol
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no boys names choosen! I am panicing about that , i cant find one that truely says its my babys name and it wont hit me whenits born because I have rejected every single name every body says because I am picky :( OH is the same we cant think of one at all. 

I can see my baby poking out under my boob! what the heck is it doing up there. to clarify I have big boobs so its just below my rib cage but didnt think it was up that far. my belly is vibrating away here.


----------



## LuluBee

Pip's been bouncing around a lot today as well, he was jiggling around so much this morning he kept making me jump! Helen, you're lucky you're blonde, I've got dark hair which doesn't look so appealing all over my belly!


----------



## helen1234

LuluBee said:


> Pip's been bouncing around a lot today as well, he was jiggling around so much this morning he kept making me jump! Helen, you're lucky you're blonde, I've got dark hair which doesn't look so appealing all over my belly!


lol don't worry i have a few straggly dark ones down the middle of my tummy down to what craig calls the ewok :rofl::rofl: and that is going to meet the immac this weekend :rofl: dam hormones if only it made the hair on my head so thick and long:rofl:

also back to the drawing board on names apperently craig drank in a pub where an old man called george used to sit in the corner and pee himself lol.
i was like omg the pub aint even there and it was years ago, he's adament is tainted the name so we got to think of something else. i like Rhys but duno if Rhys Westwood is too many s's and what if he gets a lisp lol
xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Oh no!!! Men are so weird about that kind of thing, I was barred from using the name Mia because when I was little I had a hamster called Mia. 

There are lots of cute boy names, Matt has always wanted alex for a boy so we had no discussion on it. But I really like Oliver, Daniel, Benjamin, (am trying to think of ones without too many s's in!) I think Rhys sounds lovely though and is not too heavy on the s's - I nearly suggested Joshua, but ty saying Joshua Westwood - THAT'S a mouthful :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

Its bad when you know someone named someting you like and dont like them. And you cant say it to someone "oh i dont like that name as he is an asshole" lol or worse" errm thats my ex's name" I have run out.


----------



## redberry3

Hey ladies!!!!!!

I am so so sorry for not being around. I have caught up on the last few pages and am happy that I did as I feel like I have been ignroing you.

Lulu- Congrats on making it to viable!! You and Pip are such fighters.....I cannot wait to see the little man that has us all thinking about him and his mommy everyday. I sre hope you do go to that grand opening, I can relate on putting so much into something and then having to leave and possibly not be around for big events. I think even if you have to go in a wheelchair you should. Everyone you work with cares just the same amount about you as you do them and would be happy to see you. :hugs:

Helen - I am sorry you have not been feeling well and were vomiting. That is quite intense and I can only imagine it as I have not had that yet. As for your boss, you know how I feel about it and think that he will be dealt with accordingly sooner than later. Hopefully things will be better by Monday. :hugs:

Dragonfly - don;t stress too much about the names of boys, it will come to you. Since I have been with Chris we have known what the name of our boy will be but once you have confirmation you will know what his name shall be! :hugs: Sorry about the projectile vomit!! xxx

Michelle - :happydance: on making it to double digits!!!! Happy Thanksgiving this weekend! :hugs:

Biscuit - I hope the moving is going well and you are not over doing yourself. :hugs:

Elm - you and i are workaholics this week!!! I have been running around mad! I hope it slows down next week. Enjoy your swim today! :hugs:

Baby D - me too....every day that I wake up I end up feeling more and more tired. It takes everything I have to get out of bed and this morning I fell back asleep for a few minutes and decided right then that i should get up. :hugs:

So as for me. Work has been crazy. I think it is mainly because I have been focusing more and new things are coming up all the time, so I just deal with them sooner than I did before. Somehow I have more interest than I did in the firsth tri I guess and actually want to work right now instead of be on here all day :rofl: But it sucks because I miss you all so much. I need to find a happy medium.

This week was my most pregnant week EVER and I think it will go down in history. I woke up Monday morning with a sore in my left buttocks and could not sit, stnad, lay or walk without being in complete agony. Thought I would leave it until Tuesday and prayed it was just a 24 hour thing, but woke up with the same pains and hemmorhoids!! :hissy: So the earliest I could get in to see a chiropractor to help with my buttocks pain was Wednesday, and she said that what I was dealing with was very common for pregos like me and it was from my growing belly and me having to readjust my back which then put pressure on my joints in my butt which were apparently really inflamed. She adjusted me hips and back a little and did some soft tissue massage and it felt a little better the next day. Now it just hurts a little to sit, stand up and readjust my positions. I have another appointment tonight and go twice a week until she feels I am better. The hemmorhoids seem to have tapered off which is good. Also, I have been waking up nauseated which is really frustrating and my exhaustion is at an all time high.

Am carrying my little man quite low as all i feel is kicks and movement in the bottom part of my belly and some random things up top but not many. He has been incredibly active this week which does not help with the discomfort of everything else. Love hime though!!! :cloud9:

Other than that....nothing too major. Thanksgiving this weekend. It "is a traditional North American holiday, which is a form of harvest festival." And what it all boils down to is a big turkey dinner with mashed potatoes and gravy with stuffing and veggies and pumpkin pie. I have two of these dinners this weekend so will be a million pounds hevaier by Tuesday. 

I have my last shift at my part time job this weekend :happydance: and then i am a free bird!!! :D

Sorry for the long post but I thought I would write and make sure you all knew I was okay and thinking of you.

Sunday I hit 26+1 so according to PP I move over to Third Tri. When are you all coming??? I am scared!!! Tomorrow I hit double digits!!! :shock: 

Hope everyone is doing well.
Love you to pieces!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

i do like the name Rhy i don't any smelly old men, or snoty kids or a dog named that either. lol mind you rosie was jade till the day before i had her and was so glad i chose that name i still love it now.
i think we should allbombard 3rd tri this wknd lol like we did 2nd tri lol whats a few days they won't know what hit em lol, us lot puking, back aches, insomnia, eating weied stuff lol
xx


----------



## bibswy

I'm due on 12th Jan... can I join in!!!?


----------



## helen1234

bibswy said:


> I'm due on 12th Jan... can I join in!!!?

hiya chick course you can join us, welcome to the best thread on bnb.
hope you pregnancy is going well hun.
xxx


----------



## redberry3

bibswy said:


> I'm due on 12th Jan... can I join in!!!?

welcome!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

bibswy said:


> I'm due on 12th Jan... can I join in!!!?

welcome! jan babies rock!:muaha:


----------



## baby D

Hi there x All the ladies on here are lovely, so welcome and congratulations x

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYBODY...WEEKEND...HIP...HIP....HORRAY!!!


----------



## baby D

Girls, do you realise we are nearly on double digit count down!!!!!! How exciting :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:cloud9:

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

baby D said:


> Girls, do you realise we are nearly on double digit count down!!!!!! How exciting :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> :hug:

i know i saw jaylenes earlier on, how exciting, 3rd tri here we come, i'm only just getting used to being preg and now we're on the home straight :happydance:


----------



## Michelle100

Hi everyone. Welcome to January babies thread bibswy! Jaylene I am carrying quite low as well and feel mostly low movements and a few random ones on my left side of tummy. Happy Thanksgiving to you as well! 
Helen, I think I'm supposed to be over at 3rd tri already but I'm not moving until most of you go over...lol. I rather like it with you ladies! I suppose Biscuit is moving and is quite busy. LuluBee my aunt is still en route to Ontario but she stopped over in Nova Scotia for a couple of days with her son. Don put the last pretty coat of light blue paint on the nursery today and it looks lovely. The flooring is next, I can't wait. I have all the furniture ready to go in and my sis sent me 6 boxes of baby boy clothes passed down from her little boy. So we have baby stuff all over the house, plus some stuff that aunt Mary wanted us to have that she couldnt take with her. Uggh.
Helen you kitchen looks beautiful! I love the backsplash tililng, and your furry lil tummy looks like mine, I'm a red head but belly fur is rather blonde. hahaha.


----------



## elm

Hello everyone :hugs:

Welcome bibswy, I've added your EDD to the first page. How's your pregnancy going? 

My costume survived. Getting all stressed about somewhere to live. We're having money issues about rent and deposists and things after DP found out his tax bill is going to be bigger than expected because of his change in employment status. I'm thinking I'd rarther just decide now that we'll stay on the boat and so I can start getting things sorted out. Don't really want to move but if we don't it'll mean I have to have a hospital birth that I didn't want.... Stressing! Will sort it out.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## redberry3

elm said:


> Hello everyone :hugs:
> 
> Welcome bibswy, I've added your EDD to the first page. How's your pregnancy going?
> 
> My costume survived. Getting all stressed about somewhere to live. We're having money issues about rent and deposists and things after DP found out his tax bill is going to be bigger than expected because of his change in employment status. I'm thinking I'd rarther just decide now that we'll stay on the boat and so I can start getting things sorted out. Don't really want to move but if we don't it'll mean I have to have a hospital birth that I didn't want.... Stressing! Will sort it out.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Everything will work out honey!

Thinking of you!
xxx


----------



## biscuit

Hi girls. I am busy busy busy! Just a quick post to make contact.

Jaylene - Happy thanks giving!
Helen + Dragonfly - sorry to hear about the puking and I am glad things are getting sorted out at work Helen. Your boss sounds like a real plonker, how do these people get into management?!
Lulu - Hope you make it to the opening, would be a shame to miss it.
Elm - It's a tough choice about the moving. Is it more stress than it's worth at the moment? A new baby is so tiny, he won't take up much space for the first few months anyway. I am glad we are moving but I wouldn't have liked to leave it much longer. I would love a home birth too but there is a birth centre at the hospital where they work with a very natural philosophy so I am happy to that this time.
Hi to Michelle, Laura and babyD and anyone else I have missed.
Welcome to the newbie.

We are just about to head out the door to pick up the truck for moving. I have spent the pat few days packing but the place still looks a mess! We are not moving far so i will probably end up just throwing some stuff into the back of the car and not even bothering with boxes and stuff. Just discovered we won't have any electricity or phone in the new place until Monday so it looks like it will be take-aways, candles and cold showers for a couple of days. Good news is we have hired a cleaner to come into the old place on Sunday so we don't have to spend all day cleaning for the new tenant. Yay! It was surprisingly cheap too. Anyway, I'd better get on with it while you lot are all sleeping soundly in your cozy beds (I hope you are anyway).


----------



## baby D

helen1234 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> Girls, do you realise we are nearly on double digit count down!!!!!! How exciting :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> i know i saw jaylenes earlier on, how exciting, 3rd tri here we come, i'm only just getting used to being preg and now we're on the home straight :happydance:Click to expand...


I know - can't believe it!!!! Very exciting tho :happydance:

I'm sure things will work out , elm :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Nearly double digits! OMG! and third trimester here we come. Hurry up! its dragging this month when I think about it but last month flew. 

hope your all feeling well. i have a bad back tonight and cant wait to get into bed with a hot water bottle.


----------



## LuluBee

Gosh I've been away from here for a few hours and missed pages of your posts!!!!! Lovely to see you all on here though and catch up with everyone. I can't believe we're all nearly ready to go over to 3rd tri - how exciting! :happdance: January will be here before we know it!

Bibswy - welcome to our thread, hope you like it over here - you're due on my birthday!
Elm - :hugs: hope everything gets sorted soon and you can start planning things
Jaylene - missed you honey, hope you're feeling less achey now and enjoying Thanksgiving, sounds very yummy!!!!
Michelle: Hope you enjoy all that lovely food this weekend too, sounds like your nursery's coming along nicely - send us some pics
Dragonfly: Hope you're not feeling too sicky this morning :hugs:
Helen: Love the pics of your new kitchen, it looks gorgeous and that oven is fab
Baby D: Good to see you on here, glad your computer's fixed, we missed you. What age kids do you teach?
Biscuit: Yay sounds like your moving's going well, am so excited for you - that house looks so lovely!
Laura: Hope you're feeling better now honey xx

God there's lots of us now - I keep worrying I've missed people out, so sorry if I have :hugs: Thanks for all your nice messages about my work opening, I won't be able to get there because it's a long commute, but Matt's going to take me on the Saturday afterwards, which is the next best thing. 
My house is also cluttered with baby things at the moment. Matt cleared the garage last weekend so he'll be on a mission to start clearing the nursery today ready for decorating later this month - I feel bad though becasue he's hard at work all week, then has to come and look after me and do all our housework and baby stuff at the weekends - poor man he's being so lovely at the moment :kiss:


----------



## Dragonfly

my heads like a sieve i cant remember everyone to include them in my post. :( 
not to bad this morning but if my cat keeps annoying me by yapping for no reason I will be sick lol i dont know what it is but if i get annoyed in the morning i have more of a chance of morning sickness. Cant eat for another few hours until i am sure as i dont want it repeated. And I am starving! 
very broke this week to, week before pay day is always likethat! dosnt happen to often just went a bit mad on baby stuff and left myself short. I couldnt resist some things. There is nothing to eat ! ! :(


----------



## helen1234

nice to see everyones getting on great. so chuffed for you moving in biscuit, the house your moving into is great lots of space i love it...
i like the cooker too lulu although i've not used it yet it has finger prints on it already i best not spend half my life cleaning it lol, 
craig would be able to sympahise with matt, he goes to work at 5am comes back 5pm then does diy till 10pm and this wknd he's clearing the back garden cos it looks like step toes junk yard. mind you he has his head glued to soccer AM right now.

elm sorry your feeling stressed bout moving, can you speak to your mw about having the birth you want and stay on the boat for a little while longer. people have there babies in different enviroments all over the world.

i can't believe how many birthdays are in Jan, rosies is on the 18th my mums the 24th mil's on 30th as well and then all our children will have them in jan too....

I can't believe we're on the home straight, when i was having rosie december went soooo fast cos of crimbo and then new year it just flies by so really we only got to get through nov and with prep for crimbo etc and us decorating it'll whizz past. i can't wait to get my baby in my arms, i've waited so long... and my boss can just do one i'm just bideing my time with that one...
dragonfly my cat keeps wowing too, persians don't meow much but the past few weeks since we been having builders in they've been kinda out of sorts lol, a bit scatty lol.
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I still aint been bloody sick and I refuse to eat until i do as my head is dizzy and ears blocked that is a sure sign i will be sick today!


----------



## baby D

Dragonfly said:


> I still aint been bloody sick and I refuse to eat until i do as my head is dizzy and ears blocked that is a sure sign i will be sick today!

:hugs: Really feel for you dragonfly - hope it passes real soon xx

Helen, your kitchen is sooo fab - would love a new bathroom myself, but we can't afford it :hissy:

Lulu - i teach Y4 - Primary - age 8 and 9. As lovely as they are (most of the time) they are also completely exhuasting! Still i wouldn't want to do anything else - very rewarding x

:hug: to you all.


----------



## Dragonfly

Just eaten and I know its coming up again, i can feel my stomach churning. OMG I am sick of this being sick! 

and to think i used to be turned off my alchol in case i was sick! now i think when i am not pregnant for one night i am tanking myself full of drink, getting merry and then throwing up as throwing up seems to be a past time of mine now. My bloody teeth are falling out and no amount of brushing is keeping them in there when i mouth is full of acid every day! I want a new set of teeth!


----------



## helen1234

oh no hope you keep it down dragon fly, luckily i've not puked from last time, funny if i have a lie in it makes it alot better lol

well my back garden is now clear, but i've got horrid mile a minute vine weed everywhere so got to clear that when i get chance it totally over run everything and i think my trusted plastic greenhouse has sen its day so i'll sort that out tomorrow, i watched craig mow the lawns which was funny cos it usually my job lol he hates it and with doing so much on the kitchen and wet weather it grew quite long.

talking of kitchen 4:30 plumber still hadnt come craig rung him he asked if he could come tomorrow he want to watch england footy match grrrrrr told him if he dont come tomorrow i wont be able to hold my hormones back and someone will get it rarrrr.... i neeeed my washing machine i not had it for 4 weeks now... i'm running out of undies lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Kept it down but in a really bad mood! I have cheques and no bloody money till next week, monday to be exact an i have to put it on my pre paid card to order shopping as i have a dam allergy to gluten so tesco where i can only get specil food od 20 miles for me and i have to get it deleievred making it another dam day! so i have no food in my house and i am bloody starving! you cant even get lurpack butter in this stupid town of anything gluten free. Its pathetic! I am fecking hungary and apparently poeple who cant gluten have to starve! and he got the dam wrong milk in the shop so i dont even have milk! so its half a cucumber for dinner. have some cash only useless when all they sell here is crap food and sandwches. 

I am so bloody pissed off right now. Infact i am in tears.


----------



## princessellie

ooh i keep forgetting about this :S

loads to catch up on

dragonfly, sounds like ur not havin a very good time of it lately hun :( hope u feel better soon

x


----------



## elm

Hello everyone :hugs:

Sorry if I was a bit self abosorbed yesterday - feeling a bit better now, after a sleepless night, lots of tears and talking we've decided to stay on the boat until we're offered a nice housing association house. We were planning on renting privately before then but if we do that it's going to mean going overdrawn for a few months and it feels like we'd be constantly paying things off. We'll be able to save a bit of money this way hopefully - we've been thrown completely by DP being made employed instead of self employed which means he's working a month in lieu and has the big tax bill.

My parents would pay for the deposite on somewhere but really don't want them to and we'd still have loads of bills to pay that we don't have to living here. Know my mum is going to try and make us move in with them but we're not going to. They're still in the long process of building their house and haven't got central heating / hot water and they're in the middle of nowhere and they'd do my head in being with them for significant amounts of time. 

So... we're staying here. DP has promised to make things really lovely - we're going to get the central heating system sorted so we don't have to run the engine to have hot water and clear all the rubbish out to make space for Chicken's things. 

:rofl: sorry - went on a bit there...!!! 

Helen, I love your fuzzy bump - my hair is really dark so I've got random dark hairs all over my stomach. Your kitchen is lovely too, it'll be worth all the mess and waiting when you can get in there and use it properly :hugs: It's my sisters birthday on 24th Jan too. Ohhhhh, I finished knitting the jumper on the pattern you sent me - I've just got to sew some buttons on (when I've bought them!), I didn't know how it was all going to fit together but it's looking jumper shaped at least!!!!!! I'm having a go at crocheting the rest of the wool I didn't need, I've got a small square so far that's looking a bit of a mess...

LuluBee, sorry you'll miss the opening, glad Matt is looking after you and everything else as well - he sounds amazing. Think it's times like this when we realise we chose the right men to have babies with!!! (I do when I'm not shouting at him because my hormones are all over the place anyway :rofl:). Is Pip still making you jump?

princessellie - it's lovely to see you back here, how's everything going? x

baby D - hugely impressed with your stamina, must really take it out of you sometimes doing that job especially at the moment. Have you sorted out when you're going to start your maternity leave? You're on double digits tomorrow!! :happydance: xxx

Michelle - THIRD TRI!!! I'm scared of the third tri! Will move over with you all whenever you want to though... Don't mind going in early, I think I'll mentally stay in the second tri for at least a month though :rofl: xxx

Dragonfly - hope you found something to eat, sounds terrible there. My DP has IBS so ends up having to just eat meat / soup when things are really bad. Hope you found some lovely gluten free stuff for tea :hugs: Hope things improve with your teeth - I'm desperate for a dentist, I'm on a waiting list and so just waiting for them to find someone to hire - it's ridiculous and really frustrating. Hope you've got one that can sort you out :hugs:

Jaylene: I'm going to make it next weeks mission to get that button sewn on and to buy one of those special envelope thingys. Can't believe I haven't done it yet. How are you feeling now? :hugs: xxx

Hello everyone else - hope you're all ok and enjoying your bumps :hugs: 

Thanks for all your support everyone, you're all amazingly wonderful.

:hug:
xxxxxxx


----------



## elm

Why is Chicken 14 inches long in my top ticker and only 9 inches in the bottom one?!!! How odd!

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

weird i would say 14 inches aslong though. I had one of them bottom tickers but changed it for this colourful star one lol


----------



## baby D

:wave: Hi Elm x Glad to hear you are in better spirits today x Sounds like staying on the boat is the best decision :hugs: xx I have sorted out Mat leave - i officially start when the children go back to school after christmas - though i will be off two weeks before when the christmas break begins! :happydance:

Dragonfly, feel for you, i really do :hugs: xx

So girls, when shall we all make the move into..... THIRD TRI....:baby:

:hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a week left in 2nd and it seems to drag now! third will make it so more real now for me. I mean baby will be fine if it comes early not that i want it to come to early. But I get to start buying stuff in, getting place done and keeping me busy until then. 

Darren the OH is going baby shopping next week withhis mum I want to see what he picks out, bless him. He is looking forward to it. he is getting one of them babys first books also. I hope i get a good xmas present ! a ring would be nice for a start, dosnt have to be a special one just any sort of ring. Ok i want an engagment ring! just a sparkly ring. I aint into marriage and all that but i can dream cant i! lol


----------



## baby D

Oooh dragonfly - a ring would be exciting! 

:wohoo:

Does OH have any idea that this is in your thoughts? If not, a few hints migjt be good - i dropped mine in the run up to christmas last year - and was presented with a beautiful diamond over christmas dinner....in front of ALL my family! :blush:

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

yes yes lets all crash on third tri even if we're not all bang on dates so what eh!!!! 
shall we make it sunday night lol 
who's coming woohooo.
c'mon Elm don't be scared we'll be on the home straight then, can start talking about rasbery tea all the exciting stuff lol
xxxx


----------



## elm

Raspberry tea is fine, you have to think about tearing over there though.... I like being pregnant, I think I'm happy staying pregnant for another six months or so yet :rofl: xxx


----------



## baby D

elm said:


> Raspberry tea is fine, you have to think about tearing over there though.... I like being pregnant, I think I'm happy staying pregnant for another six months or so yet :rofl: xxx

LOL :rofl: I feel like that too, but am soooo excited to see my daughter's face and count her tiny fingers and toes. Plus i wonder about her hair - will she have lots? Will it be dark like mine? And i bet she will smell gorgeous too! Sorry, getting carried away.....:cloud9:

So, to sum up, Helen i am with you on this one....let's gate crash Sunday night....all together an the same time....

READY....1......2......3.....CHARGE........

:hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

baby D said:


> Oooh dragonfly - a ring would be exciting!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Does OH have any idea that this is in your thoughts? If not, a few hints migjt be good - i dropped mine in the run up to christmas last year - and was presented with a beautiful diamond over christmas dinner....in front of ALL my family! :blush:
> 
> :hug:

awww, mine wouldnt do that thats for sure but I will try again this year. I did one year and it was a ring only not that type of ring and i was so cut about that for some reason. But hey I am bearing his child ffs and feel weird it dosnt have the same second name as me. I never thought i would ever think that would bother me but it kinda does a bit that it gets his second name and not mine. I deserve it after what i have and am going to go through :hissy:plus I want a nice dress, nothing big reg will do but i have picked this black one I love! and just the two of us.


----------



## helen1234

tearing what elm did i miss something? 
just stay preg for 15 more weeks hun, omg i aint even half way ready yet lol 15 weeks oh shite.....
yes yes tomorrow nite who cares bout a week or so out, c'mon who's with me put your hands up if your playing lolxx


----------



## Michelle100

I'm with you gals...Sunday it is...wooohooo!!!


----------



## helen1234

wahoooo i'm so excited 3rd tri with bezzie jan mates couldnt go over with anyone else

loves you all ya mega
xxx


----------



## baby D

Yay - so excited!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah i am up for crashing the 3rd a few days early i am sick of waiting lol i look at it this way, baby may come a week early so that means i can go to third a week early.


----------



## elm

helen1234 said:


> tearing what elm did i miss something?
> just stay preg for 15 more weeks hun, omg i aint even half way ready yet lol 15 weeks oh shite.....
> yes yes tomorrow nite who cares bout a week or so out, c'mon who's with me put your hands up if your playing lolxx

that's what happens at the end of the third tri and you have to spend the whole of it massaging things and doing pelvic floor exercises in a vain attemp to stop it happening - that's what I've read :rofl:

xxx

eta. I'm with you all - I'm not going to be left behind! x


----------



## hypnorm

i've got a couple of weeks before i hit 3rd tri.
got raving heart burn at the moment, sore hips, and constipation.. oh the joys of being pregnant.
Great feeling and seeing the baby move.


----------



## baby D

Woohooo, elm, glad you're coming.....

WHAT TIME - I RECKON TONIGHT, AFTER DARK.....WE MAY BEABLE TO SNEEK IN UNOTICED! WHAT DO YIU THINK?


----------



## helen1234

ohhh tearing as in the woowoo parts lol... ooooo i hope i don't get that as well,id didnt with rosie just a couple of grazes had one internal stitch which came out two hours later in the bath... it was the bruising that got me, and i flicked my coxic tailbone.... 
i think this baby will be bigger than rosie my ex is 5ft 7in i'm 5ft 6, craig is 6ft 2.. and naturally broad...eeeek
apparently so i heard or read somewhere that episiotomy can be avoided if things are left to go naturally and slowly. so am putting that in my birth plan. going to avoid epidural if poss as i didnt have one last time werent even offered it.

hyponorm if you wnat to come, come there's so many of us anyways.

what time shall we crash 8pm ish...

off out to the garden mow attack the weedy vine things that are over taking my fence. not sure if they'll compost so i'll put in the green waste bin, 
(bet your so glad i give you my useles plans lol)

xx


----------



## baby D

8PM sounds good to me.....Helen, you wouldn't mind popping over and dealing with my weeds, would you? I'll bake you a cake in return :rofl:

PS - I don't have a txt buddy:hissy: Is it too late to get one and how?

:hug: to you all xx


----------



## helen1234

the vines went on for ever lol, come in for a lie down i started a sweat lol, got most them up theres afew stragly bits that will die over the winter,
not spent as much time in the garden this year as i usually do, the weater been rubbish and feeling shattered in 1st tri. cant wait to get bubba out in the sunsine in his pram next yr. took my bedraggled plastic greenhouse down, it had perished this summer and i got 2 tomatoes that ripened and 1 cucumber lol next yr i'm having
:- runner beans, dwarf beans, toms, cucumbers, beetroot, spring onions, baby carrots, potatoes (seen a special bin for them) corgettes, purple sprouting broccilli again. radishes,peppers, a pumpkin for bubba's 1st halloween lol, i already have my returning strawberry plant, gooseberry, black currant plant, and a lavendar thing i planted last year. and lots of sweet smelling sweet peas, i got a good trick for sowing those as well (sow them in toilet rolls as they have really long roots):flower::flower:
can't you tell i grew up on a farm lol

so who's up for veggie soup at mine next year hehe.

plumber not arrived yet grrrr pee'd off now i neeeeed to do some washing, and i wanted to goto stourport take rosie on the boats, let craig row me up and down hehe. fish and chips and ice cream. the weathers fab today...

baby D; i'll be your text buddy if you've not got one hun... i'll pm you my number if you like:friends::friends::telephone:
xxx


----------



## princessellie

hahaha i love the way ur all storming 3rd tri, thats proper mint haha

theyre not gna know what hit them ;)

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah what is text buddy all about? mobile phone text?


----------



## baby D

Oooh yes please Helen xx 

Dragonfly - txt buddy is via moble - extra support, labour updates and so on.... will be yours if you want one too - we could all share buddies! PM me and let me know xx


----------



## LuluBee

Ok ladies, I'll be a week or so early - but hey, Pip will probably arrive before my due date so I think I get a bit of leaway! I'm up for 3rd Tri as well :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

baby D said:


> Oooh yes please Helen xx
> 
> Dragonfly - txt buddy is via moble - extra support, labour updates and so on.... will be yours if you want one too - we could all share buddies! PM me and let me know xx

I aint in to texting though.I used to I just dont text people anymore i keep on contact online. I plan on using facebook to tell poeple i am pregnant and give number out closer to the time. 

I have just relised i am anti social :blush:


----------



## baby D

LOL- You sound just like my friend at work - will NOT text for love nor money xx


----------



## baby D

Wooohooo Lulu - glad you're coming! It wouldn't be the same without you! So, are we all meeting here first to finalise our plan of attack? :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

are we ready now???? wahey!!!!


----------



## baby D

I'm rready and i think lulu is but where is elm? 
xx


----------



## helen1234

who's gonna make the post, i'll do it if no-one else wants to or do yo want to go separate?


----------



## Michelle100

I'm ready..whew. Thought I missed the time cause of flippin time difference!


----------



## Dragonfly

shit I was in the bath! am i to late? HELLOOOOO *echoes HEEELLLLLllllloooooooooooooo!


----------



## helen1234

shall i make post then everyone add there bit or does anyone want to go separate


----------



## baby D

You make the post, Helen and sign it on all of our behalfs xx


----------



## baby D

Ahhhhhh i'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am so confused lol


----------



## baby D

Yay michelle and dragonfly....here we go! Come on Helen lets do it!


----------



## helen1234

wahooo i done it so you can add your bit, 
i'm soooooo excited i could cry i some how feel really pregnant now lol
xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

ok i put my stumps in and I am tea lady aka Miss Doyle for a week till I am offically 3rd trimester! 

GO ON GO ON GO ON GO ON GO ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle100

wooohoooo...!! Where's Elm and Lulu?


----------



## baby D

LULUUUUUUUUU.....ELLLLLMMMMMMMM......WHERE ARE YOU!

XX

Helen, i know how you feel - i am positively buzzing! Smiling ear to ear....and so emotional. 

Am so pleased to be sharing this with each and everyone of you ladies xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Ahh I still dont feel official until I hit the 26 weeks. I get all nervous at the end of trimesters , like waiting for santa and then worry someting may happen. I want it to be this time next week!


----------



## Michelle100

Awwww Baby D I feel the same way as you do...nothing like jumping on over to third tri with you sweet ladies! I hope we all give birth the same day! LOL....wouldnt that be something!?


----------



## baby D

Michelle100 said:


> Awwww Baby D I feel the same way as you do...nothing like jumping on over to third tri with you sweet ladies! I hope we all give birth the same day! LOL....wouldnt that be something!?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That would be hilarious! We need to all start the raspberry tea and regular naughtiness at the same time :rofl:

Just think, though, all our little ones will be celebrating their 1st birthdays within days of each other - wow!

:hug:


----------



## Michelle100

That is so awesome! We'll all be busy with planning birthday parties around the same time.


----------



## baby D

We'll have to hold an 'online' bash....lots of tears, cake and pics!

Gosh, what a day that will be x

Where's Helen gone? Helen, are you still there?


----------



## elm

I'm an hour or two late!!! Going off to the third tri to see what's going on - has anyone said goodbye to the second one? I'm not even in double figures yet am I?! So confused - my poor rattling brain

xxx


----------



## helen1234

i'm still here had to go in the shower stink from gardening hehe, 
be brill if we all had our babes n the same day, i already have one born in jan, as soon as xmas parties are ove start doing bthday parties and all before the pay cheque too lol, i end up buying rosies prezzies in the jan sale lol
xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Sorry!!!!! I fell asleep on the sofa :( I'll go straight over there now!


----------



## Michelle100

How was everyone's day?? Just popping in to say hi. I've been super busy today.


----------



## elm

Hello :)

How did it go at work Helen? :hugs:

My day has been fine thanks Michelle, been really tired though - looking forwards to going to bed really soon xxx

Have you been doing Thanksgiving things or has that finished?


----------



## princessellie

ooh are u all in third tri then now hehe

im gna go see lol

hope everyones ok

x


----------



## helen1234

Work was ok thanks Elm, i just ignored him, i can't even bear to look at him i've never diskiked one person so much in my life, can't believe someone could be soooo awful. i were one of the lucky ones that werent bullied at school. the mechanics kept coming up to me hugging me saying nice things, and my supervisor said that the way i was treated the past few weeks was utterly disgusting.
HR rang me to see how i was, told them i want to put in another grievance about the door incident which she repiled 'well we'll have a chat about that when i come tomorrow' hmmmmm i dont think so. then she emailled me said something important had come up so couldnt see me till thursday. well if this isnt important then i'm def putting in my grievance regardless....

i've been so shattered last two nites my tummy is so hard at times and when i'm rubbing cream in its like i've eaten too much lol hard to explain really, its like i've swollen lol i know i am but its like i've popped again lol. and rolling over in bed omg i feel like a beached whale my hip keeps going numb as well as i got all my weight on it i use to pillow, but when i lean to far bubba keeps kicking and tapping as though to say lie straight you heffa you squashing me lol
hope you weeks are off to a good a start.

most have moved over we were a tad earlier but who cares, i been posting in 3rd and 2nd for ages anyway and 1st too hehe
xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Hope it gets better at work Helen, make sure HR follow it up. I know how you feel about the beached whale situation. i'm ok in bed, although do get sore hips, but am finding getting up from the sofa (where I spend most of my day lying down) a nightmare. I keep having visions of me in a few weeks time looking like a giant beachball that just has to be rolled around from one surface to another! 
Am trying to decide which buggy to go for, I really like the Silvercross Sleepover, it looks so snug and like a proper pram, but also like the the look (and price) of the Mothercare MY3 - did you have a go with that one before you bought the Sleepover?


----------



## Michelle100

Good for you Helen, put in your grievance hon. I went to bed early last night too Elm. We celebrated Thanksgiving on Sunday with the family and yesterday DH & my dad were working in the nursery, putting shelves in. Another day at it today. 
Lulubee & Helen, I know what you mean by a beached whale, I bought a memory foam for my bed this weekend hoping it eases some of the pain from my hips and pelvic area when I sleep. 
Princessellie, some of us moved over to third tri on Sunday night!! Settling in for the long last leg of the journey.


----------



## Dragonfly

Tell my baby to turn around I am sick slight movements and kicking of the bowel! I want some proper belly moving kicks. :( Stop making me panic baby! mum has enough on her plate.


----------



## helen1234

LuluBee said:


> Hope it gets better at work Helen, make sure HR follow it up. I know how you feel about the beached whale situation. i'm ok in bed, although do get sore hips, but am finding getting up from the sofa (where I spend most of my day lying down) a nightmare. I keep having visions of me in a few weeks time looking like a giant beachball that just has to be rolled around from one surface to another!
> Am trying to decide which buggy to go for, I really like the Silvercross Sleepover, it looks so snug and like a proper pram, but also like the the look (and price) of the Mothercare MY3 - did you have a go with that one before you bought the Sleepover?

i'm totally in love with the sleep over, its got a lovely squishy mattress so its like a moses basket on wheels hehe. we wheeled it around the shop, )(although rosie did most the pushing) and she got it round the corners and its quite a small shop so isnt that heavy. it feel like a really sturdy well made pram, i got mine from shrewsbury they still on offer as well, rosie had school trip there last week said she showed all her mates the pram lol.
i like the moses stand as well lovely wood. comes with big wheels or swivel and get matching bag wahey.... and the car seat is gorgeous as well its got extra padding for their bums top lift them up so more support, and a padded foot muff and hood to stop the wind, that alone is £100 paid £584 all in, which is the cheapest i found. in had similar one for rosie which was mclaren and she used to get in it and lie down to goto sleep in the garden put her legs over the bar at the front and get on her side lol
best to go and try. 
xx


----------



## helen1234

Dragonfly said:


> Tell my baby to turn around I am sick slight movements and kicking of the bowel! I want some proper belly moving kicks. :( Stop making me panic baby! mum has enough on her plate.

oi baby aunty Helen says turn over and stop kicking mummy in the poo pipe lol:rofl::rofl:

right now tell mine to stop the star jumps cos every kick is somewhere different lol:rofl:


----------



## Blah11

I'm due on the 10th so not really the end but can I join in with you other Jan girls :D


----------



## LuluBee

Of course you can sweetie, the more the merrier! 

Thanks Helen - I do love the sleepover and have seen it onlne for £500 including the car seat, Matt won't let me buy it until I get to 28 weeks though :( He was born at 28 weeks back in 1974 and so thinks if Pip can make it past that mark then he'll stand a good chance of being ok - I'm still tempted to order it now though!!!!


----------



## helen1234

Blah11 said:


> I'm due on the 10th so not really the end but can I join in with you other Jan girls :D

blah you don't need to ask get ya ass in here lol

cor you got a better deal than me, there was me thinking i got a right bargain lol. what colour have you looked at, i had black jetsport, but the navy is nice my friend had the beige very pretty, you gone for swivel wheels or round ones?


----------



## LuluBee

I've just ordered it - was 10% off today as well so have got it for £450 - I'm using that as my selling point with Matt! I've gone for the navy, it looks so lovely and snug. We've already got a rocking moses basket for upstairs but thought it would be really useful to have one for downstairs too - save me trying to carry basket and stand and baby up and down flights of stairs! I did want the classis chasis but they only had the linear one in stock so have gone for that as I prefer the basket on that one anyway - oooh I can't wait to get it :yipee:


----------



## Dragonfly

helen1234 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Tell my baby to turn around I am sick slight movements and kicking of the bowel! I want some proper belly moving kicks. :( Stop making me panic baby! mum has enough on her plate.
> 
> oi baby aunty Helen says turn over and stop kicking mummy in the poo pipe lol:rofl::rofl:
> 
> right now tell mine to stop the star jumps cos every kick is somewhere different lol:rofl:Click to expand...

OMg I totally LOLd at the poo pipe bit! :rofl: mines being defiant already, i blame that streak on its dad. :baby:

yeah blah come on in we gate crashed your third trimester section so your welcome. :rofl:


----------



## helen1234

LuluBee said:


> I've just ordered it - was 10% off today as well so have got it for £450 - I'm using that as my selling point with Matt! I've gone for the navy, it looks so lovely and snug. We've already got a rocking moses basket for upstairs but thought it would be really useful to have one for downstairs too - save me trying to carry basket and stand and baby up and down flights of stairs! I did want the classis chasis but they only had the linear one in stock so have gone for that as I prefer the basket on that one anyway - oooh I can't wait to get it :yipee:

:happydance: yay..... the car seat in navy is lovely, i'm having a stand upstairs too may keep the stand for the pram up though just in case when it comes and i can't be bothered to keep taking the drapes on and off lol, althougbh the man said its really quick and easy to do...its like a defineing moment when the pram comes don't you think?
i'm dying to start on the nursery now.


----------



## Dragonfly

just noticed when nosying through the forums about trimesters:

1st: sick,worried,
2nd: sore,aches,worried
3rd:waiting waitin waiting,


----------



## helen1234

Dragonfly said:


> just noticed when nosying through the forums about trimesters:
> 
> 1st: sick,worried,
> 2nd: sore,aches,worried
> 3rd:waiting waitin waiting,

:rofl:
yep true and we all think the same things are wrong or worrying us and give out the same answers when others think the same lol so why do we ask questions we already prob know the answers to already :rofl:

i hope i don't go over, i remember thinking with rosie 1 week to go and goto that date and i was hmmmm i could have another 2 weeks to go grrrrr luck had her the next day but would have been a drag if any longer, in fact i got so bored i cleaned all the windows in the house the day before inside and out....


----------



## Dragonfly

I can see me going insane if i am over, i would try all the old wives tales, eat pinapple while having sex and a curry at the same time. lol I want it to come out the week its suppose to but not after.


----------



## Dragonfly

anyone else getting all teary eyed looking at new born pics ? i dont kow i read a fwe birth stories and seen the pics and went all broody and near cried! i want to see my baby and show pics off! i want to cry when i hold it :( dam hormones!


----------



## baby D

[QUOTand near cried! i want to see my baby and show pics off! i want to cry when i hold it :( dam hormones![/QUOTE]

Awwwww Dragonfly - i am exactly the same xx

Welcome to the Jan girls gang, blahh - great to have you x

Helen, thanks for the PM. Will send you mine ASAP X

Oh and you could have described me and my bump at night in your 'beeched whale' post! LOL

Well done on ordering your pram Lulu - i intend to go and pick mine in half term - soooo excited!


----------



## baby D

:happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Ooooh i've just realised i'm on double figures!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

woohoo doubles! another few days for me yet but cant wait! Also panicing again that i have noting in! what the heck is wrong with me today lol 

and thankfully i aint just being over sensitive my getting all teary and smiling over someone elses baby pics, I want to feel what they do. :) I feel happy now just thinking about it. Oh hurry up baby i dont care if i regret saying that i just want to get to after the labour when they sit my baby on me for the first time and i want to see its daddies face when that happens. I wonder if he will cry, or smile ear to ear! i just want to see what he thinks, thought probably be to wrapped up in looking at this baby we made! thats when it will sink in I think. 

ok i am blitering again. lol


----------



## baby D

Your getting me all excited and nervous, dragonfly - i too can't wait to see if Mark (OH) will cry or maybe just smile from top to toe, but even more than that i am longing to place her in his arms for the first time and watch his expression!! My son too - i really am looking forward to seeing my big boy (8 yrs) cuddle his baby sisiter for the first time. Reckon it will be an emotional sight!


----------



## elm

Hello everyone, welcome blah :wave:

Congratulations on double figures baby D :happydance: x

Make sure you get your grievance in Helen, ACAS advised you to and you don't know what's going to happen in the future with that man so you might need the evidence logged (hope not though) :hugs: xxx

We've got a memory foam mattress, doesn't stop me feeling like a beached whale but with that and a pillow between my knees I haven't had hip pain for a while. I've had to develop a technique for turning over that involves me lifting myself up on my elbows, but have to wake up to do it - poor DP..

I've found a daytime television programme about a middle class private maternity hospital (sure it's going to make my hospital look loads worse I'm sure) and there's a baby born at the end of every programme - makes me cry every time dragonfly - and then they put Barney the abandoned dog advert on and I'm worse.... 

xxx


----------



## helen1234

ye i cant wait to see craigs face, i know he's going to have a horrified slapped int he face look, in a good way cos he has a terrible phobia of blood and gore he went pale at my scans lol, and when i've spoke about pain relief he's told me to shuttup, as it involves needles, i'm hoping antenatal classes will really help i think knowledge is power and he needs to break through the barrier he aint gonna tell a midwife to shuttup lol. 
if it comes from someone else it'll be better. i didnt cry with rosie, i was just sooooo tired i were snoring while before she'd even been dressed lol it happened so quick i dont think my brain caught up for an hour or so lol. my ex said i kept saying for 10 mins after was, i didnt like that, i didnt like that lol.... i know wat to expect this time though lol

i've put picc of my kitchen so far again hehe started putting stuff back in the cupboards now woohoo, not long now, the can plaster the nursery.
also pt a pic of my missing office door i was sat at my desk and thought mmmmm take one in case i need it for evidence lol
xxx
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 6









004.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 6









002.jpg
File size: 85.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## biscuit

No way! You guys have written like 10 pages since I was last on! I have a lot of catching up to do. Our internet at home isn't on yet so I am at work doing this and can't stay on for long. I hope you all are well, I will try to catch up on everything as soon as I can. We are good, the move went well although we are pretty exhausted now. We are so happy to be in our new place. 

By the way, my OH had a bit of a cry when he heard a song called Capri by Collbie Caillat. It was so sweet. The song is about a pregnant lady, you should try to hear it. See if it has the same effect on you and your OH.


----------



## biscuit

HEY! You all stormed 3rd tri without me. I knew I was going to miss something good! It was so exciting reading the whole build up to the attack! I couldn't read fast enough and had a huge grin on my face the whole time. Must get over there and see what you have all been saying.

Helen the kitchen looks great. Isn't it nice to have all nice stuff in all the right places.
Dragonfly, sorry to hear you have been feeling so crappy. Hope it doesn't last for the whole of 3rd tri too. Good to see that you are focusing on the excitement of the birth though.
Elm, good decision to stay on the boat for now. You must feel a lot less stressed having made the decision. Now you can really start to prepare.

Must get back to work. Hopefully our internet will be on at home tomorrow so I can get back online and you won't all forget about me. I love being a part of this group.


----------



## helen1234

biscuit: we took everyone over in spirit hun, you werte right there with us lol, we didnt want jaylene to be on her own, so we jumped ship lol.

i'm double digits today woohoo.
i slept better last night but lost my preg pillow half way through lol, keep getting numb hips hehe, 
was lay in bed last nite and craig jumped up, "omg did you feel that" baby was doing press ups or something my tummy was going mad it felt really bizarre. craigs face was a picture, i thought his eyes were going to pop out lol
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

i think baby may have moved a bit around as i felt it kicking out this momring and now its kicking in again. I spend all night waking up crapping myself again thought it was dead. I will have no hair left if it keeps doing that on me. 

So poeple who have kids did your OH cry when he seen the baby? i heard men cry ! ok well i seen mine cry but this is his first time daddy so i want to see his face when I also put baby in his arms for first time. Oh god i am near in tears here already. In a good way. 
_Dam must look like tough biker chick! if anyone here dares to tell my tough biker friends i cried i will ...well i will cry lol _


----------



## Blah11

Thanks guys :hug: My name is Mandy btw, i think it's so funny when people call me 'blah' :rofl:


As for prams, I cannot wait to get mine. I'm very lucky and my mum is buying me a Quinny package. She's in Egypt at the moment (with my camera, and I so want to take a bump update :hissy:; I've finally grown!) and she comes back on the 23rd so we'll be ordering it soon after that :D
I wanted to be totally prepared by 32 weeks but considering I only have A LOT of clothes and a steriliser i doubt it's gonna happen :blush:

Oh and funny story, I was in the shower and I saw a red mark on my tummy and ofc went into panic mode thinking it was my first stretchie but it turns out I just scratched myself :rofl:


P.s. Grats on you all making it into double figures!


----------



## elm

:happydance: Congratulations on DOUBLE figures Helen :dance: :happydance: :dance: I'm joining you tomorrow - arrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhh!!! Will feel better about it getting closer when things are a bit more sorted! Love your kitchen. Your poor doorless office :hugs: have you got your meeting still tomorrow? Hope it goes well - make sure the incident is recorded if nothing else won't you :hugs: x

I've done that too Mandy! Got a bit freaked out but it was gone the next day!! I think I've got enough pre pregnancy stretch marks without having more. 

Glad your move went well biscuit. I don't think I'm fully in the third tri yet - keep avoiding it :rofl: x

:wave: hello everyone else. Beltane hasn't been here for ageeeees! 

xxx


----------



## helen1234

hi everyone.

think i'm still in shock what my supervisor has told me today, i've got the results of the grievance hearing tomorrow and i know they're going to fob me off and brush it under the carpet, well... i said to my supervisor "they can tink all the excuses under the sun why he was standing outside the loo iwon't accept anything but the truth which is he was stressed and took it out on little me, but i really cant wait to hear the crazy excuse for taking my door off its hinges".... well he said "i already know what they'll say" i said "how" he explained that saturday morning he was in work on his own and he hacked through the network pc's to the managers emails and read them all. he did but a grievance in about me abusing my phone in the toilet, and hr said they'd sort me out, but then once they'd emailled me and i replied with what ACTUALLY happened they emailled him and advised him to deny the verbal warning and that he'd raised a grievance and they'd try and pass me off.:saywhat:
then a few emails down, there was another one from hr telling him that he was really putting the company into danger by taking the door off and that they will tell me on thursday that the reason the door was taken off is because he didnt want me to fall over boxes :rofl::rofl: i've never heard anything soooooo ridiculus in my whole life. do they really expect me to take that no way.... well i cant say my supervisor has read the managers emails cos it gross misconduct and i wouldnt put him in that position i feel now the only route is to appeal the answer tomorrow and then take them to tribunal, as long as its quick and i don't have to pay anything i'll do it, but i'm putting mine and babies health first the company and no amount of money is worth it, just wiping the stupid grin off their faces would do me lol although a couple of grand would be nice lol


----------



## elm

:growlmad: :huh: :o :o :o :shock: :shock: :shock:  !!!!

Helen :hugs:

You sort them out - they know that they obviously know that your manager was in the wrong. That box excuse isn't going to work at all, if they don't want you tripping over boxes then they'd move the boxes not take a door off, that makes no sense at all! Make sure you get everything in writing so you've got evidence. 

If you start feeling vaguely stressed about it get yourself off to the dr and signed off work. Think not standing up to them would be more stressful for me in a way!

Go get em! It sounds like you've got everyone else at work behind you :hugs:

:hug: xxx


----------



## helen1234

i think your right elm not standing upto the would stress me out more. its going to be funny listening to how they could justify me taking my door off its hinges. that in itself is outrageous, i wouldnt believe he'd do that but he did, the mans insane, everyone laughs at him behind his back. i just sit there at lunch in the canteen chucklibg inside, htey call him beaker from the muppets, cos he umms and ermms whe having a conversation lol, and has a one tone one volume voice lol he's just down right creepy, bring on maternity leave and bring on jan23rd so i can cuddle my long awaited son.....
xx


----------



## elm

Can you ask them if you can see the risk assessment they did which found that taking the office door off would stop you tripping over boxes? Would love to read that one :rofl: xxx


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> Can you ask them if you can see the risk assessment they did which found that taking the office door off would stop you tripping over boxes? Would love to read that one :rofl: xxx

good point chick, gonna ask for it writing as well, its a pity that HR the ones that are supposed to be impartial, are telling him what to say.
i believe in karma and the truth will come out.

how does taking a door off stp me tripping up, if thats the best they got lol i say bring it on :rofl:

i'm just glad i work on my own my jobs and to me my job is easy and my work colleagues love me or otherwise it would be awful. i have such a laugh at work...


----------



## Dragonfly

have you been to the union AT&G you call them. Sue him for what hes worth! may take a year for a date but you get justice and money and he gets loads of crap! i creamed my old boss for setting me out and sacking me and cauing me hell in work like yours did and i wasnt pregnant and i tell you they will eat him alive even more that he has done this while you are pregnant. 


and i have sore ribs! i dont know what it is i was hping it was muscles or wind but under my boobs my ribs are bloody sore. And baby is being quiet as usual and i dont like it! its kicked it dads head though when he went for a listen. wouldnt move for me the stubborn thing. I wish i could stop freaking the hell out!


----------



## Michelle100

Oh thats just hilarious...took your door off hinges to prevent you tripping over boxes. Where the hell do they pile boxes?? Directly outside your door?? What a bunch! Stick to your guns girl!
Right now I am baking double chocolate muffins with cream cheese frosting and I am sending some cyberly to you all.
Oh spent the day in the nursery painting...ran out of paint so off I go tot he paint store 8 kms away...got the guy to mix more paint according to the label on the original can. When the paint dried on the walls and shelves, OH shouted the the *$#& mixed this paint Shelle???! When I went upstairs the paint was a totally different shade of blue than the original..I mean really noticeablly different. Needless to say its going back tomorrow. What a piss off..was hoping to get the flooring down tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonfly

my tits are leaking clear stuff when I squeeze them and its freaked me out :blush:


----------



## xLaurax

Morning Girlies!!

Sorry i haven't been on here in a few days, got the stupid flu and its really getting me down!!

Welcome Mandy :)

Helen - I hope you kick some ass at work, what they are doing really isn't on! I bet you can't wait for maternity leave... woop woop only 6 weeks left for me :)

Michelle - Hope you get that paint sorted.... How hard is it to mix the paint? They put everything into a machine and it does it for them lol.

Sorry i wasn't here for the leap to 3rd Tri... i'm off there today.... cannot believe im on the home stretch as such now!! :D

Biscuit - Glad the move is going well!! Have you decided what to do about your nursery? Are you going to wait till your mum visits?

Hope everyone else is well too?

Off for my 26 week appointment today.... will probably get told off for doing too much as usual, and getting very stressed about work. I will update when i get back :)

Had some new things turn up too..... yay!!
My mum bought us a recaro baby seat, as thats what james wanted to match the seats in his car bless him, so as mum loves his so much so bought us one lol!! He was over the moon with it lol. It turned up at his work yesterday and there are a few other expectant dads who now want one too lol bless them!
Also my nan has got me a nursing chair, something i thought i would have to go without as i wasn't spending £300 + for what i wanted.
We went to babiesrus on Saturday too as my xmas present from my nan and grandad was all the bedding i would need.... the total came to £75 and the lad on the till didn't have a clue, mum just handed over all my vouchers and the total came down to £25... me, james and my nan had to walk out we were trying so hard not to laugh lol. So aswell as the bedding, shes buying me nighties, a dressing gown and slipper socks for my hospital bag :)

So all in all i'm getting very excited and it deffo seems so real now that everything i need is just about here!! :D

Sorry to ramble on too lol.... as said before i hope everyone is ok :)

xxx


----------



## Blah11

wtf @ your work situation Helen. It sounds awful and I hope you stick to your guns and don't let yourself be fobbed off with silly, nonsensical excuses!

I have my 28 week appointment today. Been off work sick yesterday and today due to being SO exhausted after being up all night with a sore lower back (actually more like tailbone) and pelvis so I shall mention it to her. Also need to get more bloods taken this time =(


+ Laura, you are far too organised O.O You make me feel v. behind!


----------



## Dragonfly

Was just doing my shopping in tesco online and they have all their maturnity things like pads, breast pads and disosable knickers in now. :) and they are cheap! last time i looked they only had breast pads. I ordered them already for my hosital bag lol


----------



## helen1234

disposable pants are dead uncomfy dragonfly lol they dead scratchy lol 
well had my grievance hearing and went crap knew it would lol, all they said is that yes he could of handled it better, and he admitted to standing outside but he could hear me having a conversation. so stayed there. and the fact that he got two people up out their seats to listen was the right thing to do... and even though i was on the phone as i felt unwell was not a justified reason to use a mobile phone. so basically she's skirted around the real issues, tried to turn it back onto me, made out i was abusing mymobile in some way.. it does state in my handbook mobile phones are ok as long as kept to a minimum. i did state to her that i've never been pulled up about phone useage before and it was my bthday, she didnt seem interested and totally played it down..
at that point i pulled out my greivance letter about my boss taking my door off its hinges and told her i'd be appealing it. 
i just don't understand it to be honest lol, she said he'd been repremanded for how he treated me and then justified it...


----------



## baby D

Helen, as c**p as that meeting sounds - i'm glad you kept to your guns and put the letter in....taking your door off! How dare he! Keep fighting your corner girl xx Try not to let it stress you too much, though x

Michelle- what a pain about the paint! Make sure you get the correct batch free of charge!

Dragonflly, your 'tits' comment really made me chuckle!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Cream him helen hahaha put them hormones to good use. 

Well i aint touching my boobs again! i dont fancy burny boobs that leak when touched. Baby has been kicking about today to, i noticed i feel tired when its active, maybe decided to drain me of energy. 

as for disosable knickers i may be better off getting a proper pack from primark cheap ad washing them when I get home. They about the same price anyway and longer wear. Will just make sure I have laods of pairs as I hear i will pratically bleed to death.


----------



## hypnorm

i just bought some disposables from tescos! 1.50 i think for 5.
saves me worrying about getting blood out of everything!! TMI! also got some reuseable nappies and a breast pump from freecycle yesterday too! so that has saved me a few quid!


----------



## Dragonfly

Good bargin! are them knickers any good from tesco then? I still have them in my shopping as primark is a fair bit away and i wont get there.


----------



## LuluBee

Hi everyone, you#'ve all been really busy! I think I'm going to buy some cheapy big pants rather than the disposables - they don't look very confortable :(
Helen I'm sorry things at work are so shitty, just count down the days until your maternity leave!

I'm here to have a rant so I'm sorry in advance. I was so excited earlier in the week when I ordered my travel system form a nasty company called Two Left Feet, the offer was so cheap I decided to apy by credit card just in case they weren't quite all they seemed. Thankfully I did, I've had trouble getting responses from them about confirming my order, delivery times etc. Ridiculous phone conversations where they claim once the order's been put in they can't actually speak to me but will deal by email - that they don't ever respond to. I looked on the internet this morning to find out a bit about the company and it seems soooooo many people are suing them because they have lost their money and never received their goods. I've posted a thread in 2nd Tri as I thought that's where most people buy their buggies - I'm not sure if it's allowed as it might be seen as a bit slanderous but wanted to warn people. It's not like these things are cheap or people expecting babies have money to throw away is it????????


----------



## helen1234

omg lulu that poo bout you pram grrrrr the mood in i'll sort it out lol. 
disposable pants are like a shower cap with 3 holes in they dug i my legs. i just wore my normal pants, the bleeding is like a heavy period for a few days the odd clot sorry tmi, its not lots and lots just get big pads lol. 
well i just emailled my appeal to the big boss, as well as a new grievance i won't go on about it, basically they excused his behaviour and then said he was out of order totally sat on the fence. well when i see him i'm going to say unless there is someone higher to watch him thus protecting me from the weirdo i'll suggest they suspend me on full pay till a week prior to my due date, and i will drop it and not go to tribunal. 
the evidance is stacked really heavy against them now. and i want out.....
GUESS WHATTTTT ITSSSSSS FRRRRIIIIIDAY WOO HOOOOO LOL.
14 times of me saying that lol
xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah seen that in the other forum. Wa*kers. Only use paypal its far easier. I am using kiddicare for my pram as they have paypal. I would be livid if i was you. Would end up finding out where they where and sharing hormones. 

I never though actualy i have loads of old knickers that would do for hospital may as well use them. 

helen bosstard willl get whats coming to him. picking on a pregnant woman is frowned upon. Try tears in your tribunal!


----------



## Dragonfly

yes double digits! i feel like one of the crew now lol 

is there no paranormal section in here? my house is spook fest this morning.


----------



## helen1234

Dragonfly said:


> yes double digits! i feel like one of the crew now lol
> 
> is there no paranormal section in here? my house is spook fest this morning.

yay double digits, whats up with ya house???? i love most haunted... off out up telford today shopping with one of my best mates, craigs tiling kitchen floor and off out with his mates tonight, still got no washer grrrrrrr, so that means mil's again todo the most important stuff.
the weather is lovely here today icold of got it all hung out.
1 more week and i got a week of work, i sooooo need the break.
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

put it this way it freaked Darren out and he usually palms stuff off. My kitchen smells of old spice in one place and its moving about and we cant find the source. No one has old spice in here and its weird. My house is fecking spooky anyway with people talking, singing, people appearing in the night, all the doors where open to every room this morning and i hardly slept and didnt hear a thing. heard coughing,bright lights near blinding people appearing, your name being called (that was witnessed by more than one person) my sister actually pointing out ghosts when she was a child and saying far to much info that she couldnt have known,my mum having loads here as they used to live here and now its my house. My mates not staying anymore :( caught over 2000 pics of spooky stuff there is a vid on youtube for it. Then had a dream last night some spirit tiold me he was here, was standing on my stairs and i asked was anyone here and he said "'am here" was a dream though. Now we investigated the kitchen and the smell is fading or moving one of the two. very distinctive smell. 

i could go on forever, noting bad here though. supose thats what tyou get when your house was biuld on the grounds of an old mental home run by priests. lol but it is creepy out here anyway, far to dam quiet. 

one week left of crappy boss and i hope you do somethig about him as i seen loads about this happening on the net. found it actually on a baby development site about bosses doing things like this around this time so your not alone.


----------



## baby D

My god dragonfly, that sounds awful! I would go mentsl - spooks spook me out completely - though im not sure i believe in ghosts....but just the thought of it is creepy x

Helen, i too get a week off work ina weeks time!b Horray - can't wait....am so knackered at the mo x

Love to you all xx


----------



## Dragonfly

nah i am used to it from when i was a child it dosnt really bother me anymore. I just ignore thigs like that.I seen evil things and nice things its just normal to me and i carry on. I do hope my baby wont start following things aruond the house like my sister done when she was a kid here. 
Them shows on telly make people worse like most haunted, noting actually ever happens most the time they make them up. I used to be a paranormal investigator and caught so much more than they ever did so i find it hard to believe they never seem to get solid evidence, camera is never on activity on faces all the time. I dont really take anything to do with it anymore its just interesting to me thats all. i like watching and not taking part, never did mess with thigs always just watched. Dont fancy tempting something nasty. 

anyhow waiting to see what helen got on her shopping trip today. 

i am waiting on the tesco man to come here with food and hope that i dont throw up when he arrives as all i had to eat was snack a jacks , 3 packs actually lol


----------



## Dragonfly

thats some major shopping trip helen is on lol where are you all? i am sat here bored all day drinking chocolate milshake and eating rings around myself.


----------



## baby D

Lol, dragonfly! I know what you mean by eating - i constantly fancy something....nothing in particular - anyrthing edible! 

Helen, how was the shopping? Any fab deals? x


----------



## Dragonfly

I ate a pack of custard creams and chrisps and my sides hurt now :( Too much junk food. and I still want someting else to eat. And I am constipated as I ran out of pure orange juice and have to wait for the milk man to delever that on monday, that is really fart stuff though he has. I could kill a room full of small people with my farts on it. 

ok TMI but never one to hold back , literally lol


----------



## helen1234

omg dragonfly, i think i'd have to move if that happened in my house, i poop myself watching doctor who and ghostbusters.... craig loves most haunted ad the one with pendle hill on halloween traumitised me for weeks lol.

well i was going to get tea towels today as craig has mopped up plaster water, wiped his hands and got paint on every single one and then threw them all in the skip, they were from marks and spencers as well matched my ironing borad and everything lol.
i didnt see any though, bought some face wipes and body spray from body shop, didnt see any clothes that fit or looked any good, saw some cute baby clothes but resisted as i got loads already....
but the best bit of the day the lady on the dior make up counter asked me when my baby was due i was like what... you can tell lol... she said 'hell ye girl your glowing like a star and your bump is fab' i was like yessssss i still thought i was looking fat lol... and i'm getting these brown patches round my eyes thought i looked kinda withdrawn and tired like i feel hehe... 
hope your having good wknds everyone craigs gone out with the boys so i've had a bubble bath a chinky and now x factor in bed perfect.....
xx


----------



## baby D

Sounds like a perfect day, helen....and well done on resisting the clothes...sooooo hard to do! I really fancy a chinese now!


----------



## helen1234

baby D said:


> Sounds like a perfect day, helen....and well done on resisting the clothes...sooooo hard to do! I really fancy a chinese now!

mmmmm i had crispy cantonese chilli chicken, singapore spicy fried rice, prawn crackers.
i never manage a full one though bubba must sit on my stomach, i get full so quick.
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

why do men always steal tea towels! mine go to waxing bikes and cars and I find them in the garage all stinky and you cant get the wax smell out of them so they get binned. I am sick of buying tea towels. Infact my town is so crap you cant buy a tea towel in it! 

anyway house isnt that bad helen, i dont know i just got used to weird stuff happening since i was a kid. dont like being alone sometimes late at night, last xmas was freaky but havnt been that freaked this year. most haunted is so soft core lol 

darren got baby stuff today! gorgous pram suit and otehr bits, he had his mum and sis with him but he got someting t shirts for a boy 3 years old? duh! well i hope its a boy as thats the third person thats bought for a boy already despite not knowing what it is and i wont be happy putting boys cloths on a girl! babys god mother darren sister is going mental on the baby shopping! i dont mind to be honest lol hey i look a state but baby will always look good!


----------



## helen1234

thats nice being in the same house you been in as a kid, i loved the street i grew up on, and still good friends with my neighbours.
just bought bubba some ralph lauren baseball boots hehe, newborn size only weigh 1 oz and cotton soft hehe so don't mind him wearing them so soooooo so cute they got the little horsey on the side lol, £25 inc posage oops, they were a tenner if craig asks ok girls 
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I didnt grow up in this house this house is only 10 years old. he one i did grow up in was scary as hell! i dont know apparently i attract this stuff with my aura whatever that means! I still ignore it i think its safer , best not to dabble. Still its been interesting. I hope my kid dosnt be born some weird psychic or something. I wont be intriducing things like that anyway it scared me when i was young as my mum was into all them programs and i watched them to. 

anyway still getting the crap kicked out of me tonight, i wonder if baby will let me sleep tonight. its been rather misbehaving since stupid o clock this morning. 

my shoulder is killing me this past few days its like it cant take the weight of my boob anymore of something. : (


----------



## helen1234

i'm there with ya bout the kicking about buisness lol, he had a mad one in the bath tonight for 1st time, i was like a wave machine lol.

oooo ghosts eeeek, there a really haunted hotel in dudley apparently. and derby is well haunted as well, if i heard owt in this house i'd proper freak out.


----------



## helen1234

just bought bubba some newborn bunny slipper lol, ok i am not buying anymore lol, i just couldnt resist hehe


----------



## baby D

helen1234 said:


> just bought bubba some newborn bunny slipper lol, ok i am not buying anymore lol, i just couldnt resist hehe

And you were doing soooo well xx :rofl:


----------



## helen1234

baby D said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> just bought bubba some newborn bunny slipper lol, ok i am not buying anymore lol, i just couldnt resist hehe
> 
> And you were doing soooo well xx :rofl:Click to expand...

i'm umming and arring over these now tooo, they are just tooo cute lol, dam craig going out on the lash and leaving me bored at home lol its all his fault.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







donk.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## helen1234

took all of 7 mins from saying right not buying anything else to my next purchase lol... thing i have a retail problem lol


----------



## Michelle100

Helen I know what you mean about resisiting baby clothes. I have a hard time with that also. I have about 8 boxes from ebay and friends that I have to wash and put away but I keep on buying cute things that I have to smuggle into the house from shopping trips so Don doesnt find out and have a fit.
Dragonfly...eeekkk. That is totally creepy. Something about ghosts & kids freak me out. Just gives me the heebee jeebees when kids can see ghosts and we can't. Thats even creepier than Elm's mouse rat. Speaking of Elm..where is she?


----------



## Dragonfly

am i offically third trimester today? I dont feel right going in unless i am official :) lol 

them slippers are cool helen! i got a robe and some cute slippers off ebay a while ago for baby to, speaking of which baby has been kicking me like mental for 2 days now.


----------



## biscuit

Hi Girls. Just popping quickly to say hello. Seems all the talk is about disposable undies and spooky houses.

If you are all officially in 3rd trimester now I guess that means I am too, now that is scary! I am starting to feel pretty big and having a hard time sleeping at night. I must get around to sending my family some pictures and video, they still haven't even seen me pregnant.

Not much to report here, still just getting the new house sorted out and trying to find some spare time to enjoy it.

Hope you all are well and hopefully I will get back online more often once I am more settled.


----------



## Dragonfly

OH has morning sickness again lol thats all thats happened so far haha


----------



## LuluBee

Hiya, Hope you've all had a good weekend. Glad you're getting your house sorted Biscuit. I'm still a couple of days short of officially joining third trimester :( 

But am excited we got our Parentcraft Class appointment through today, it's on the 15th November. My sister will be on the same one so it will be a family affair - although we have horrid images of our husbands behaving like naughty teenagers at the back of the class! Might have to separate them! Have also been booked on a breastfeeding course on 27th November - has anyone had their classes yet / know what to expect from these?
I had a lovely suprise this morning I got a book delivered from Amazon "The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding" a girl I knew at school and haven't seen for years heard through one of our friends that I was having a tough time and sent me it. It really made my day :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I wont be able to go to them as i have no tranport to them but they offered to come to my house! thought that was a bit weird but i would fee more comfortable at home. You only have today and tomorrow you are in 3rd trimester : )It is official when you hit 26 weeks, i cant wait till my box moves up so i can be properly official. Wont feel it till then.


----------



## LuluBee

Thanks honey, you should get them come to your house, you'll have a class all to yourself then as well so can make sure you get all your questions in! I've just left a message with my midwife to try and arrange for my appointment next week to be a home visit, I'm resenting having to fork out £10 in taxi fayre everytime I want to go to the doctors and £30 when I have a hospital appointment - especially as there are so many of them!


----------



## Dragonfly

oh god! thats loads. I dont do taxis but its about the same fairs nearly to get to mine. would cost me £20 to get there and back and i dont do buses as i throw up sometimes in cars and buses. I change mine about so my dad can take me but dont want him waiting about for me to finish in a class. Appointments he will wait for. Will get them to the house. They made a late one for me next time 6.30 so i could get there, suits me ! 

i got the paint for the nursary! and about to get the gloss as the doors look terrible! used to be my sisters room as she has dirty all over it, so all needs re done. I tried my best to get some off but i cant get down with my bump in the way.

i have a sore stomach i think i have trapped wind :( I hope its that anyway :( been farting alot recently and its like a gas chember around me lol


----------



## helen1234

hi everyone.
had a poop day today in fact i rang mw for her to see me as i feel totally shattered. could of killed craig sat nite he said he'd be home just after midnight, then 1:30am i thought ring him, said he wouldnt be long, 2:30am rang again was at his mates had taxi on the way.. i said hurry up cos i was waiting for the front door to go all the time. 6:05 am i was still awake. he comes tumbling in i went mad cos he stunk of lager and was trying to get in the bed pulling the covers everywhere, i was not in a good mood as you can imagine. so told him to kip somewhere else. then he fell out of bed, and i was sooooo angry i hit him with the pillow lol we had a huge row, but he was so bladdered he couldnt even see straight. he got in rosies bed cos she werent here.
i got him up at 11am made him plumb in the washer, go shopping and get kitchen blinds lol. felt bit bad as i scratched his face with the pillow zip lol.
the first ime he goes out since we had a row the last time bout going out on extreme nite outs and he goes over the top grrrr, he won't be doing that in a longtime.

so not surprised i'm tired mw said lack of sleep and the stress at work isnt affecting baby blood pressure fine and i'm measuring spot on so that good at least.
rosie had a routine hosp appt today she has them 6 months now her epilepsy is drying up. but she keeps seeing stars and getting migraines 1-2 times a week and as to lie in the dark. its been going on about 3 months, i assumed it was because she sit nose to the lap top too much, but the doc checked her over and she says there's something at the back of her left eye thats not right. so she wants to do a mri to be on the safe side. great thats all i need now. not going to dwell on it. she said not to worry its not urgent and could just be a vessel. bloody kids eh who'd have em lol 
told her to lay off cheese and chocolate lol, that'll be worse than getting er homework in on time haha.
also got her the last pair of ghd hair straightners in the shop, the limited edition pink ones, it was the top of her xmas list so she'll be chuffed crimbo day...

we start parentcraft 27th nov lol, craig will be at the back white as a sheet quiet as a mouse he hates hospitals has a proper phobia. hope it will loosen him up a bit.


----------



## baby D

Hey all - helen, hope Rosie's eye is soon sorted out - do you now when the MRI scan is?

I am sooooo stressed - our school has OFSTED on Thursday and Friday this week, and as a result have been snowed under with things that 'must be done' at work...prob is, by the time i get in and get my sonn sorted...dinner, bath, homework, play and bed....i am exhauted! Really going to struggle o have everything perfect for Thurs!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

helen I would have killed him! I oh done that once on me and he dosnt even drink but left me all xmas and was out drinking and pissing me about last year and I threw him out. I went mental. Hasnt done it again since! I cant deal with drunk poeple at all it does my nut in. One of my exs was an alcholic and the very smell of it makes me ill. I do fancy a drink after all this though! 

well i found out that "virtually odour free" paint is bloody not as my house smells of a mixture of feet,old pants and cheese! YUK! am i hell doing the rest of the doors in that gloss. god knows how i will last with the normal paint as my asthma dosnt like paint at all! hopefully someone will come rescue me before I choke to daeth! if thats what odourless paint done to me earlier i wouldnt like the proper stuff. 

i just ate a big greasy bacon sarnie! oh the heartburn!


----------



## helen1234

i was up 5am flipping heartburn grrrrr...
cheesy pants errrrr thats minging lol

havent got an appt for rosies scan yet, will come through the post. she's had one before but that was a routine one, this one's a bit more serious, i play it down alot so not to worry her but i am worried masses in the back of the eye can mean tumours and unthinkable horrid things so i dont think about that side, she's been getting alot of headaches and migraines so i'm, hoping it is just a blood vessel. feel a bit bad cos i keep telling her to stop moaning.

i can't be doing with drunk people either, and stale lager breath reeks he won't be doing it again the thing is we don't go out drinking like that nevwer have we go for meals or stay in and have a few. i told him he cant keep up with his mates that do it alot, so i said just don't even ask if you can so it again, you don't need to go on 12 hr benders to have a good time. it was a one off but a selfish one off in my opinion.

i text elm last nite make sure she was ok not seen her for a few days, her charger has broke to her lap top and she'll be back shortly.
xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I was awake loads with heartburn before I threw up without effort this moring because of it. 
its cool when I wake and go back to bed as baby kicks the crap out of OH when I have my belly against him. Love to know what it felt from his end but so glad he can feel it.


----------



## helen1234

wooo hooo i moved up a box wahey fart baby boxes,
omg thats so scary eeeek
xxx


----------



## helen1234

i meant fat baby boxes lol


----------



## Dragonfly

hhah i re-read that a few times wondering why you said fart! pmsl! 

then reminded myself that I must maybe see a doc as i am very very smelly and cant stop farting at night, so much so i have to go outside the room fart and come back in. Ithink something crawled up my bum and died! :O OH is choking to death at night and not impressed lol 

had a bad start to today! 
neighbours burgeler alarm for t he second day in a row went off for over an hour while i was snoring away so my hormones where raging this morning and i was ready to kill as i cant escape the noise! if i find out which house it is here i am marching out in night robe screaming in the morning i dont care if i have to stop half way throw up and go on again. 
then the dog ate my breakfast! my dogs dont normally do this they would stare at a plate until you give it to them but oh no! bruce the stupid one ate all my toast when i was in the loo! cheeky bugger!
then i loked at my account to pay rent and BT had hacked loads of money out for the second time in a month so i flipped as my rent is now gone! i changed to talk talk instead they charge nothig compaired to what BT where charging me for nothig! i will phone bt in friday as i am sure i have been over charged after they give me my tranfer code. I dont need to look at my account when baby is born and find i have no money for food over B fecking T!

ok nothing else bad better happen today! well i could get kicked out as my rent is a few weeks late and i did have it if it where not for bloody BT!


----------



## hypnorm

I'm Surrounded by ill people! Ewan has a cold, Chest infection and also hand foot and mouth virus. so he is spotty and snotty!
OH has a cold too.. so what with Ewan coughing, OH Coughing and snoring... didnt get much sleep.. then every time i got up to sort ewan i needed the loo!!
OH away on work tonight so might get a better sleep....


----------



## LuluBee

Oh no! Hope everyone feels better soon. Dragonfly I know what you mean about money, I lie awake at night wondering how the hell we are going to manage once I go down to my maternity pay. Matt's a financial consultant and used to get big bonuses which we had planned to use to cover everything, but with the economy the way it is they've all dried up and we'll be lucky to manage to pay the bills :hissy: 
Helen hope everythings ok with Rosie, my cousin had a build up of pressure behind her eye that gave her headaches and funny vision, they had to drain some liquid from her spne - it wasn't very pleasant for her but she was right as rain afterwards :hugs: know it must be a huge worry for you xx


----------



## Dragonfly

wouldnt be so bad if people didnt think my bank account was their own piggie bank like BT but have cancelled all direct debits with them now hey aint getting anymore. I can cope on what I have believe it or not even though I dont work and will do with a baby to but cant with bank account dippers. they should not be allowed to take what they want they should warn you first! its like trusting them with my details and them riping me off. pissed about the rent though as thats the most important thing! dont care about anyting else its the roof over my head i need. 

have calmed down and now have a sore back and am raelly tired after the rude awakeing i had this morning. Feel like bed is calling again. And its lashing here. I would love a massage! I oubt OH will do me one.


----------



## elm

:wave: hello everyone :hugs: sorry I've not been around for ages, missed you all xxx

Just read pages and pages on here! Hope you're all ok xxx 

Won't be back on properly til my charger arrives from Hong Kong (!) will probably be ages! Will try and keep popping in when I can though.

Hope Rosie is ok Helen and it doesn't take to long to get the MRI scan date through :hugs: thanks again for the text. I want to see the '£10' boots :) I don't think it's too late to start a journal at all :hugs: 

Hope everyone keeps their hands off your money dragonfly - you need some mouse traps in there! 

Oh, mouse rat returned the little git! Thought he'd gone off to live somewhere else! We're going to get the boatyard manager on the case. SCARY!!! Just pressed some random buttons in error and the computer started singing what I'd typed.....

Got lots of lovely wool to keep me amused while I can't get my b&b nightly fix. Will have loads of knitted pics to post soon!!! xxx

:hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Good to see you back Elm was worried about you. 

i ran out of free calls and texts on my mobile and i have paniced i cant get to a shop to top up! eeek! have ahouse phone but you know i hate being without mobile even if i only use it to annoy my mum lol


----------



## LuluBee

Hi How is everyone today? I'm getting excited, MIL is coming round on Saturday to decorate our nursery :yipee: We've decided to order some furniture for it from Argos, you get a solid pine cotbed, wardrobe and chest of drawers for £400 - my sister has ordered the same set although we're having it with a whitewash finish. I'm waiting for hers to arrive so I can check it out before I order it.


----------



## Dragonfly

Watch out for argos furature the pine ones, cant remember what you call them but i had 4 chests of them! yes people where giving them to me falling apart and we ended up burning them and they where really dear! the drawers fell apart. I hate flat packed stuff! In saying that i am being handed one of them things you put the plastic boxes into from argos! thought it would be handy for everything it was my sisters. needs a piant as she drew on it. All i done is still the door in the nursary and all the paint is sitting there .I cant stand the smell of paint! and oh is to busy helping everyone else to start it and i need to see it done! as i have to get the wooden floor down as i dont have enough floor and have to see how much more i need to do it. 

was in bad depression last night, just went down hill after i got out of the bath! dont know what the hell happened. but i hope i dont get it back as its an awefil doomed feeling. feeling like cap and waiting to possibly throw up beforfe breakfast! i hate breakfast now! such a struggle to keep it down. :( 

i wish my ticker box would move ffs!


----------



## helen1234

the argos ones were the ones i were having too, i can't find any wardrobe or drawers nicer anywhere else for that price, theres a nice cot in toy r us £99 been to see that and its really sturdy begins with m i think lol.
i had rosies bedroom furniture last xmas from argos the wardrobe and drawers have done really well i tell her only t-shirts and pj's in the drawers so they don't break lol


----------



## Dragonfly

its a particular set that did it, not them all. they where about £100 for a small chest of drawes and we had a few of them. I will find out the name. think it was a faulty batch. I dont even have drawers for my own cloths :( all on shelves in a room. BAHHH!


----------



## helen1234

just had a phone call from the mri dept at the hosp, they have pushed rosies case forward to sunday 9:30am they even rang me to make sure i could make it and god dam it they rang me yesterday it was a private number come up, for me to go in today with her but with all this at work i didnt answer it i thought it was the bank about the mortgage gggrrrrrr i so hate my boss, if they thought it were that serious they would have done it there and then surely???


----------



## LuluBee

I'm sure if they were really worried about it Helen they'd have had her in immediately. My cousin went to the opticians for a regular eye check and they thought something was wrong and sent her straight in to hospital. At least you don't have to wait too long for the scan though and then you should be able to relax more. 

I'm excited this afternoon, was looking in my handbag for my keys and found £80 tucked away in the side pocket - I don't even remember having that money????????? Haven't been out really or used my handbag since I had my stitches in a month ago.


----------



## hypnorm

helen1234 said:


> if they thought it were that serious they would have done it there and then surely???

Be glad that they have got you in that quickly! My doctor thought that i might have a pituitary tumour (brain tumour) at the beginning of this year, he put me as an emergency referal, so i had a choice of which hospital i could go to, i had a list from which i could choose, both our local hospitals were over a 2 month waiting list! Banbury which is a 40 min drive away was a 14 day waiting list so we chose Banbury, they were great and couldnt fault them, luckily no tumour was found or that is that small that it can't be seen. So i have to be monitored every 3 months at the moment.

If they thought it was really serious they would have admitted her there and then, but they are doing it really quickly which is great. you might be lucky and get the results there and then if they are feeling nice, but i have to wait a further 6 weeks for my results! as they are then posted or forwarded to the consultant to look at.

Hated the MRI scan even though i had helped with loads at the Vets!
hope all is well and nothing major is found.


----------



## helen1234

£80 you lucky thing lol i never find that much found the odd tenner or fiver.

thats what i thought its just a precautionary scan, my motto don't worry till you have to.
she's had one before so i don't think she's scared.

i never got sent to hosp for a scan i got diagnosed with my prolactin probs too hyponorm, my prolactin levels are off the scale took 3 yrs to get pregnant the last 6 months pumped full of clomid as i wasnt ovulating. but all worked out in the end...
xx


----------



## Michelle100

Hi ladies, lucky you Lulu, I just love when that happens! Not that it happens to me often..lol. I've been pretty lazy today, pretty much lay down on the couch most of the day as I got up this morning and started..PUKING!!! What is this?? I didn't have morning sickness in first or 2nd tri and now it starts!? UGH..thats a find happy morning for ya...I think I'll blame dragonfly for it..hahahahaha. 
Glad to hear that Rosie's appt is Sunday Helen, that cuts down on the wait time for sure. And I like your approach, not gonna worry until you have a reason too. Good girl!
Elm? Whats this about your mouse rat returning?? I think he likes your boat hon.


----------



## biscuit

Helen - I hope everything is ok with Rosie. I think you are correct in that they would have rushed her in if they thought it was anything very serious. No point in worrying unless you really have something to worry about. Will be thinking of you anyway.


----------



## Dragonfly

Let us know what happens Helen, I like popping in here to keep up every day. 

my baby is kicking sensitive bits in me now, i dont know what it is there is a stabbing pain at the bottom side where it was kicking this morning. Hope it goes away i am sick of panic attacks over notihng. Got one coat on the bursary yesterday! well he done most i was to knackered but will be all painted today with last coat as the walls where pink and i cont know what i am having so needed painted. cant wait to get floor down and see it all done.


----------



## Blah11

My baby found my cervix a few weeks ago >.< V. uncomfortable I know!

I cannot believe I only have 11 weeks left! Still not bought anything but I found a crib on kiddicare for only £40 and it has good reviews so I think I'm gonna get it :D
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...ctdisplayA_82_10751_-1_14053_2418_10001_14053

Anyway I've started getting REALLY hungry. I can out eat my OH now and that never usually happens! bubs must be having a rapid growth spurt b/c my stomach has suddenly ballooned and I feel masssssssive!

Hope all is well with you all X


----------



## Dragonfly

I am freaking a bit to as i havnt bought anything i have to wait for the money. I am taking it out of my own funds and breaking myself here just to feel better. 

Thats also the crib i was looking at to lol I have loads on order with kiddicare waiting to be paid for. I had to take the crib out though as didnt have enough :( but i like kiddicare cant find anyone to beat their prices yet. HOpe they are good at the delivery and dont mess about. 

killed with heart burn here and just cleaned upstairs and feel like i am about to die with exhaustion! i feel like i am hauling a truck about! I am starving and ran out of food again! i cant keep up lol have to get it ordered soon (i dont do supermarkets i have no car :( ) 

room near done now the walls anyway! daren is working away in there. cant wait to get it all done!


----------



## Blah11

well that crib is on backorder til 30th Nov! So if you still plan on getting it sometime, don't leave it too long or your bub will be here before it arrives!

I had saved for a holiday to Mexico in the Summer and we ended up cancelling it so I have £2000 in the bank I can use if need be. I bought a new bed when I fell pregnant b/c my old one was terrible for my back LOL and I bought a new pc desk and chest of drawers so my funds dwindled a little... I have about 1300 left but I'm lucky as I'm not buying my pram, carseat or cot :)

I just ate a Snickers bar >.< it's only 45mins til my lunch break but really, I couldn't wait.

Oh and my mum is home from Egypt today :D not seen her in almost 3 weeks so I can't wait to get home today :D I asked her to bring an Egyptian cotton blanket back for the baby so I hope she managed to find one.

+ lucky you have a room to decorate :( me and my oh are still living at my mums house until we can secure our mortgage. (its with halifax and what with the takeover and stuff, we wanted to wait a month or so to see whats happening) whats your theme?


----------



## Bellylicious

Hey can I join this group!? Im kinda new on this forum and not exactly sure how this section works. 

Im due 30th of Jan 2009. There was a bit of confusion with the dates but thats the date Im sticking to. My third baby, a pleasant surprise! 

Ive been sick until about 12 weeks but now Im fine. At 19 weeks my daughter got slap cheek so that was a really scarey time for me because I got sick also and had a red cheek, but luckily I was tested and it wasnt the slap. Its also called Parvo virus. Anyway all clear.

Feeling abit uncomfortable in bed and nipples are gigantic. Im worried I might poke out my hubbys eye or something. Oh a some pelvic discomfort. The doc said it was the pelvic joint and a tummy belt will help.

OK enough about me, will read some of the posts above............


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

ooh i never even knew this was here lol!! im due 13th january, think ill join you all here to if you dont mind, still not found a text buddy yet lol!


----------



## Blah11

Charlie I think you're the closest to my DD that I've seen thus far :D
I'm due on the 10th :D


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

:D wow that is close :) we could even pop on the same day lol!


----------



## Blah11

Knowing my luck I'll need an induction at the end of Jan :'( Hope I'mw rong though and she's punctual :D

How is your pregnancy going?


Also, welcome to B+B bellylicious :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

lol i thought that would be my luck with my first he was born at 40 weeks 2 days so im hopeing this little man will come on time to i would hate to go right over!! my pregnancy is goin fine ty hun, spd is starting to really hurt now but i only have myself to blame because i was given exercises which i havent done for a while lol! 
how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## LuluBee

Hi Charlie and Bellylicious, nice to see you on here. I'm due on the 28th Jan, but have cervical stitches in and am due to have them taken out around the 7th, am not sure how long Pip will stay put once that happens! 

Am panicking otday, had a letter from one of my friends at work, she mentioned that they're reshuffling our department and merging it with another team - but with redundancies. I'd feel quite confident my job was safe - as nobody else on either team does anything like it - but am worried because I've had to take so much time off sick with this pregnancy and will be going back part time. I hope it doesn't count against me :(


----------



## helen1234

hi charlie and bellyicious how you doing?

lulu when they take the stitches out will you have baby srtraight away or will the wait and see what happens.

had my grieveance appeal letter come through. you just wouldnt believe my company could be more crazy but.... you laugh..... they want to meet in a pub lol in MERSEYSIDE LOL at 10 AM on 3rd Nov. told them no way can i sit and drive 6 hrs 30 weeks pregnant.
1 its dangerous with tiredness. 
2 my back would be killing after 20 mins
3 i can't leave rosie to get herself to get ready for school especially with whats going on with her head etc...

i swear the people here are totally out of touch with reality.
my kitchen is nearly done woo hoo getting my new fridge n freezer tonight. i was grouting with craig till gone 8pm thought i best show a bit of willing, got a foot massage as well yay.
1 day till i get a week off work, gonna whip everyone at tetris on facebook too.
(if i havent whipped you already lol)
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Welcome babylicios! 

blah i am going with a posh theme and most the stuff is black and white and apparently babies respond better to that colour. The room is an ivory cream, curtains black, got one them things you stick the boxes into black boxes and some cream and white things. When i know if ts a boy of a girl i can add some colour. The radiator is still purple! only because i dont paint it with gloss as the gloss smell near kills me and you can smell it for months after you paint it. I cant stand smell of paint! I have some money tomorrow to order from argos as some of the furnishing stuff like curatins are not in my baby budget so i may get it when i have the money. have the flooring to get i only have half of that. Stuff left over from livingroom so probably just a bit more i need. I hope it looks ok when i am finished as the furnature is second hand like cot and units. I cant afford them with the rest of the stuff.
baby wont be in its room for a few months after its born but need somewhere to pt all the stuff and cloths as i have animals and cant have it lying around the house where they may get at it. Want a nice hairless room, no pets allowed.


----------



## LuluBee

Sounds like you're getting all sorted Dragonfly - post some pics when you're done! Helen -that's rubbish about your work, how stupid are they?????????? Make sure they come to you or do something sensible at least. 
With my stitches I'm not really sure what will happen, all I've been told is that the stitches will come out when I'm 37 weeks (because the baby would be fully developed by then) and then he'll arrive when he arrives. But beings as there was so little of my cervix left when they put the stitches in they think it's more likely to be sooner rather than later - you watch I'll go through all of this worry and he'll be 2 weeks late and I'll end up being induced!


----------



## Dragonfly

fs how much does a radiator cover have to cost! i need a cheap one to cover the purple radiator and make it look nice. did find a cool one at like £650! i akways pick the dearest one! no chance of me painting it i aint having deadly paint fumes in nursary.

I worry to about going over! its bad enough countring own the days without seeing them at 0 and then waiting some more! i will be having sex, curry and cod liver oil ! and having everyone on stand by! that will happen anyway as dad is my taxi! taxis here cant be trusted they come 3 hours later. Hope my dad dosnt grumble if i get him out of bed to go and have my baby lol he probably would! 

cant wait till my shopping comes tomorrow! i am starving! so hurry up bed time! and i didnt throw up today! woohoo! lol 

getting paid tomorrow have to stick the money on my pre paid cad and hit argos for some cool furnature. childs room will look better than mine!


----------



## baby D

Hello ladies and welcome to bellilicious - hey charlie! How funny that you didn't know we were here!

Blah - i am the same as you - have not bought anything yet. Well besides clothes! Must get a move on really!

Lol dragonfly, i cant stop eating either - and i tend to want everything NOT good for you x

Helen, good news about the kitchen! How is Rosie?

Lulu, reckon your job will be fine - is there anyone you can talk to?

:hug:


----------



## biscuit

Hi Girls + welcome Charlie and Bellilicous. Always good to have some new people join in.

I'm feeling like it's time to start getting the nursery sorted out but I can't seem to inspire the same feelings in Jon! He regards the babies room as a junk room at the moment. I suppose it's understandable when we have only just moved in and there are still boxes and stuff to be unpacked. I don't suppose the baby really needs a room of her own for a few months anyway. I ordered a lovely moses basket and stand yesterday which will be set up in our room and that I can take up up and down the stairs easily during the day so I can keep and eye on her. I will feel a lot more prepared when that arrives. Jon doesn't know I ordered it, I decided just to go ahead and not wait for him to show interest. He's so busy right now.

Got to work today and then we are driving two and a half hours to see my mother in law and help her with a garage sale at her house tomorrow and driving back tomorrow evening as I have to be here on Sunday for a Taekwon-Do thing. Then back to work on Monday! I can't wait for Christmas so things will start winding down a bit and I can spend a bit more time thinking about the baby before she arrives.


----------



## Blah11

My mum got a really nice, cheap radiator cover and glossed it white for our hall and it looks really good. i shall ask her where it came from cos it was defo NOT £650!



I'm never going shopping late at night ever again! All the bread, cookies and donuts I came back with just cause they were all 10p :dohh:

Oh and I'm SO glad it's Friday. It's been a very long week.


----------



## LuluBee

Biscuit - sounds like you're being ultra busy at the moment! I'd start researching different furniture and decor for your nursery as there is so much to choose from and huge variety in costs. then when you're ready to physically get down to decorating it you will know exactly what you want. You could always email different options to your mom as well so she feels more involved?
Baby D, thanks about my job, I'd feel much more confident if I wasn't on long term sick becasue of the pregnancy! But at the moment my job involves running art workshops for primary schools and I know that if I went freelance i could earn a lot more money and do less hours so if worst comes to the worst I'll fall back on that.
It's panic stations today though - MIL called at 9.30 last night to say she is coming this morning to start decorating the nursery - and the room is still full of junk (which I can't move) aaarrrrhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG my ticker has moved up a box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuluBee

Yay - Dragonfly you're in the last lap now! 

My cat's just done a really smelly poo in her litter tray downstairs - it's made me be sick, I'm going to have to rush my MIL upstairs away from the smell!!!


----------



## helen1234

LuluBee said:


> Yay - Dragonfly you're in the last lap now!
> 
> My cat's just done a really smelly poo in her litter tray downstairs - it's made me be sick, I'm going to have to rush my MIL upstairs away from the smell!!!

:rofl: your funny, spray some freshner lol, my cat is being stupid at the moment persians are scatty anyway, but she's behind me everytime i turn around, she's been and sat ion every cupboard in the kitchen sat in the window sill and even the sink lol. emptied the freezer cos had new one and she even sat in that the fool. i got one of them litter trays with a hood and cat flap so cant smell it.

fat baby boxes dragonfly woo hoo, great feeling but a scary one as well.

has everyone had their exemption card come through mine hasnt come through, am i meant to do something fill something out.

guess what..........

IIIIITTTTSSSS FRIDAYYYYYYYYY
are you all sick of me saying that yet:rofl::rofl:

only 13 wknds left:happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

or fart baby boxes as you call them :rofl:or in my case thats true lol :smug:

really really trying to hold my breakfast down here I dont fancy choking to death on toast :sick:stomach is burning away here and not liking it at all! why cant i throw up before it when I try! 

think i will lie down till it passes :cry:


----------



## Blah11

Helen - my midwife gave me a form which she had signed, I also needed to sign it then it got sent off so I assume you'll need to sign for one too. Ask your MW about it!

+ Talking of animal poop, my mum came back from holiday, bought me a fruit and nut toblerone :D I ate a bit, left it on the couch and went into another room tolook @ pictures. When I came back 1/4 of my chocolate had gone. There was my little 4lb chihuaua munching it :( now he's feeling sorry for himself but it serves him right. So naughty!


p.s only, 2 weeks til weeks holiday, 7 weeks til mat leave, and 11 weeks til she arrives! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

still feeling ill and not been sick yet! 

why does my mum pick on everyting i choose for the nursary! i choose black boxes to go into that shelves as i didnt want blue,red or pink! i have no idea of sex ffs and then curtais are black to and she cracked at that! its nice looking what i picked and elegant! gRRR!


----------



## baby D

Dragonfly said:


> still feeling ill and not been sick yet!why does my mum pick on everyting i choose for the nursary! i choose black boxes to go into that shelves as i didnt want blue,red or pink! i have no idea of sex ffs and then curtais are black to and she cracked at that! its nice looking what i picked and elegant! gRRR!

Awwww dragonfly, try not to let her ruin it for you! Your bundle - your nursery, so you decide xx

Yay it's Friday and for me that means half term and a week off! Woohoo - just had Ofsted in school for the past couple of days, so am extra exhausted and need a rest!

Lulu - that sounds like a fabulous job!!!!


----------



## hypnorm

Blah11 said:


> When I came back 1/4 of my chocolate had gone. There was my little 4lb chihuaua munching it :( now he's feeling sorry for himself but it serves him right. So naughty!

Hope your dog is ok now, chocolate is very poisonous to dogs, the smaller the dog the smaller the amount needed.

If he still shows signs of being ill i'd take him to the vet. :hug:


----------



## Michelle100

Hi everyone, just popping in to see how everyone was doing. Dragonfly you crack me up ..so nice for you to join the fart baby boxes!!! Hope everyone is feeling well. Helen enjoy your weekend, I know you're busy with kitchen and stuff, but try not to over do it. We've been busy as well. Don decided to paint the hallway and ceiling upstairs after the nursery was painted and who was I to deter him?? Although a big mess with the plastering dust, *cough cough* Mostly cleared away again now. Flippin dog is getting on my last nerve , whining and bawling to go out, then bawls to get back in...always hungry, she's supposed to be a dalmatian but looks more like a spotted pot belly pig.


----------



## Dragonfly

hows the dog blah? it can kill them you know. mines got on or two i dropped but they are big dogs.

my mum will not be happy with anything i do anyway, name choices she will def not as she is picking some horrid names and sure will not like mine. 

i am eating a skinny cow double mint ice lolly , yummy.


----------



## hypnorm

Dragonfly said:


> hows the dog blah? it can kill them you know. mines got on or two i dropped but they are big dogs.
> 
> my mum will not be happy with anything i do anyway, name choices she will def not as she is picking some horrid names and sure will not like mine.

 
mum hates the name that we have chosen says its boys name...
We have Robyn May (and should it turn out to be a boy by mistake!! Robert Tommy) you can't please every one:hissy:


----------



## Dragonfly

My mum surgested my dogs name Bruce! I had to remind her it was the dogs name and she was fully aware of that :O The surgested rudolf! sorry but she is woffle at this, I dont know who the heck she managed to choose my name but then I dont know anyone with the same name as me at all! Everything must be pink and girly if its a girl and blue if its a boy. Fair enough when I find out the sex I will add colour to the room but apparently me not going for lemon grove or apple tree looks are not suitable. I had the biggest row about names and we dont talk about it anymore as she turns her nose up at everything i say! I surgested constintine to annoy her and OMG it really did annoy her! she near spat fire! lol notthat i will call the baby that it was only a wind up. 

Then had a row with her when i said i didnt want to many visitors at the hos only immediate fam rest cancome to house as i will be knackered! ffs hoovering knackers me. NO apparetly i am not allowed to say who comes to visit me in the hospital and i was being rude by dictating! 

then yesterday she was on about stupid court cases of neighbours who get off with everythinhg abnd as you and i know the law is on the side of the criminals now! no she listens to everyting everyone else tells her and there is a rapist, child molesting woman beater still walking around her esteate who got let off with attcking his last victim! so she thinks he wont get away with giving her the fingers! ffs. Nieve, then she said i think i know it all! but thing is i have been right so far ! he hasnt been eviceted from the estate for what he has done and on the court day they said they wouldnt. See all for the criminal the law. 

sorry for my early morning rant.


----------



## baby D

Dragonfly said:


> My mum surgested my dogs name Bruce! I had to remind her it was the dogs name and she was fully aware of that :O The surgested rudolf! sorry but she is woffle at this, I dont know who the heck she managed to choose my name but then I dont know anyone with the same name as me at all! Everything must be pink and girly if its a girl and blue if its a boy. Fair enough when I find out the sex I will add colour to the room but apparently me not going for lemon grove or apple tree looks are not suitable. I had the biggest row about names and we dont talk about it anymore as she turns her nose up at everything i say! I surgested constintine to annoy her and OMG it really did annoy her! she near spat fire! lol notthat i will call the baby that it was only a wind up.
> 
> Then had a row with her when i said i didnt want to many visitors at the hos only immediate fam rest cancome to house as i will be knackered! ffs hoovering knackers me. NO apparetly i am not allowed to say who comes to visit me in the hospital and i was being rude by dictating!
> 
> then yesterday she was on about stupid court cases of neighbours who get off with everythinhg abnd as you and i know the law is on the side of the criminals now! no she listens to everyting everyone else tells her and there is a rapist, child molesting woman beater still walking around her esteate who got let off with attcking his last victim! so she thinks he wont get away with giving her the fingers! ffs. Nieve, then she said i think i know it all! but thing is i have been right so far ! he hasnt been eviceted from the estate for what he has done and on the court day they said they wouldnt. See all for the criminal the law.
> 
> sorry for my early morning rant.


aww poor you dragonfly - mums can be such pains in the backside, can't they! I would refuse to discuss it with her anymore - just tell her once bundle has arrived - too late for her to annoy you then as you willl be too wrapped up in your new arrival! xx

:hug:

How are you all ladies?

Helen, how is Rosie?


----------



## Dragonfly

I am never eating mint choc ice cream again! I said it before and I swear that was the last time for I havent got off that loo all day :( so baby does not like mint ice cream then.


----------



## Blah11

hypnorm said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> When I came back 1/4 of my chocolate had gone. There was my little 4lb chihuaua munching it :( now he's feeling sorry for himself but it serves him right. So naughty!
> 
> Hope your dog is ok now, chocolate is very poisonous to dogs, the smaller the dog the smaller the amount needed.
> 
> If he still shows signs of being ill i'd take him to the vet. :hug:Click to expand...

No he's fine now. Just had a nasty butt for a night >.<


----------



## Dragonfly

I know the feeling lol


----------



## hypnorm

Dragonfly said:


> NO apparetly i am not allowed to say who comes to visit me in the hospital and i was being rude by dictating!

blimey! you can say who you want to see after the birth! i was lucky and my OH said that if i didnt feel up to seeing anyone after Ewan was born then he would be quite strict about it, even for close friends and family.


----------



## Dragonfly

well tonight she decideds i have to wait until they are finidhed with the furnature till i get it. Said to me they where not using it. Big box thing you put the plastic boxes in you can get out of argos, well i went and bought the boxes for it exspecting to get it and now i have to wait till they get new furnature! errm all the baby cloths are in bags and i did ask before i wasted money on things where they using it and they said no! ffs! maybe i am being to demanding there but wish they had of told me they where using it as now everytig is going to be still lying in boxes on the floor. ok maybe i am panicing about being organized but why are my parents do dam difficult! 

i tell you if i aint feeling up to it i will feck everyone off in the hospital! my mum already has thrown a strop and says she ait even visiting me when i said i didnt want 20 kids cousins running about the ward! and friends of friends. I get tired at the sight of people at the best of times and only see these family once a year at xmas. They can come to the house not when i lok lik crap and feel it. 

i have had such a bad day! thats not even the half of it i wont go into the rest but now i have a headache and cant stop bloody eating!


----------



## LuluBee

Hi ladies,
Sounds like you're all having busy weekends! Mine hasn't been too great so far - spent all friday night being sick, got so sick that I kept having nosebleeds at the same time :( Then ended up spending most of yesterday back in hospital, I've been getting lots of pain downstairs over hte past few weeks and the doctor thought it was probably just aches and pains from the operation but it's been getting worse and by yesterday morning I could barely walk. Good news is Pip is fine and my stitch is still nicely in place, but they think I might have SPD so have an appointment tomorrow with my midwife to talk more about it.

Good news my MIL has been decorating our nursery all weekend, she's just putting the finishing touches to it today so I'll post some photos later :)


----------



## helen1234

oooo cant wait to see the pics lulu i was sick friday just before leaving work yuck, i hate being sick too it hurts my forehead if you know what i mean lol, my nursery is still full of junk and stuff we have no where else to put it lol
you question on you other thread lulu bout the waters, i think you would probal know my waters went first with rosie and the in itial bit was a gush, well gush in maybe half pint at a guess, but it trickled for ages as she moved around, so i think you'd be safe, 14 yrs ago if the watwers went you had to go straight in ambulance to hosp lol, and they didnt let you pout without baby think its changed now. just hope my birth this time is as quick as last time. 6 hrs wahey lol..
rosie had ger mri got results in two weeks.
going to make scary green fairy cakes now, and choc fudge cake. got the in laws round for sunday lunch for tea.
glad everyones having good wknd.


----------



## Dragonfly

now all our babies are fat :) i have oredered some stuff from argos for the nursay, curtains, et and got some beeded tie backs on ebay and nice hooks . I love ebay for bargins though they are unique looking things you get there. 

I am having braxton hicks all day today, and when i pee feels like my womb wants to fall out. not a uti i dont think thinks just bladder shrinking as i cant hold my pee anymore. I am convinced i pee myself a bit though :( had a slightly better nights sleep and me and the Oh have been cleaning the house all day! thank god he knows how to clean as we do are fair share each, pity i cant get him to mow the grass he hates that. used to be my job and its 6 months since it was done! my mum near had neart failure when she looked at it when i made the mistake of taking her into the nursary! didnt care about the colour just the garden .


----------



## Sovereign

Just discovered this thread!! Lol. Can I join in? I'm due 18 January!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah come on in!


----------



## helen1234

Sovereign said:


> Just discovered this thread!! Lol. Can I join in? I'm due 18 January!

18th jan what a fab date.. my daughter was born that date too. its a lucky date my daughters an angel. (most the time)lol

welcome in
xx


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies - am not a great day! Have just found out that my lovely grandad had died (unexpected). Plus, have had a row with OH about his parents.....they want to take him to some expedition held at the NEC in birmingham - business thing - but, it's for a weekend at the end of January....hello....new baby on the way!!!! It would seem that i can manage just fine - life doesn't stop just cos of a baby, we go to this show every year...and so on...


----------



## LuluBee

Oh Baby D, I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandad, I hope you and your family are ok? I don't blame you for being mad about your OH, I would be livid. If he really won't back down ask him if he can at least wait until you've had the baby and know how you're coping before he buys tickets? We live just outside Birmingham and go to a few shows at the NEC - you can always get tickets on the day! :hugs:


----------



## baby D

LuluBee said:


> Oh Baby D, I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandad, I hope you and your family are ok? I don't blame you for being mad about your OH, I would be livid. If he really won't back down ask him if he can at least wait until you've had the baby and know how you're coping before he buys tickets? We live just outside Birmingham and go to a few shows at the NEC - you can always get tickets on the day! :hugs:

Thanks hun xx My familand i are fine - upset and a bit shocked, but we are ok!

My OH has actually said he wont go! But wont tell his parents straright - doesn't wont the row apparently - reckons its best just left and that they will realise how stupid it is to demand that he does go....but they, unfortunately, only see things from there own view...so?


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry to hear about your grandad babyd. :( 

feel bad now about to tell everyone i had the nicest meal i have ever cooked in my life! a pot roast and it was the first ever i done and so worth it! though i will be upset if i thro it up as i was picking away on it like a vulture and not even darren would take the plate off me when i begged him! if this comes out top of bottom way soon i will be livid! meat sometimes dosnt agree with me. OMG i want more of that roast and we ate the whole thing it was so nice lol cost a fortune to. And took hours to cook. YUMMY! 

babyd someone else of was it you had the same thing happen to them in here. Thats inconsiderate them doing that and him even going! my oh wont leave my side for very long and will be staying in he has said just in case very soon. wont he be annoyed if he misses the birth? not someting you can get back again.


----------



## Dragonfly

oh you posted the same time as me there babyd. he will hae to tell them then . I cant see why they would be annoyed he is looking after his women and unborn child!


----------



## baby D

Dragonfly said:


> oh you posted the same time as me there babyd. he will hae to tell them then . I cant see why they would be annoyed he is looking after his women and unborn child!

Yep you'd think so wouldn't you! Thing is before i came along (and prob for too long after) he spent alot of time running round after them and being at their bec and call.....don't really think they (mainly mother) liked me for a loooong time, as i became the bigger part of his life and they kinda took a backstep....if you know what i mean! Think they are still adjusting to the fact that he now has a fiance and (soon) a child of his own - we are (rightly, i think) fast becoming his main priority and they are not used to that!


----------



## Michelle100

Sorry about your grandad Baby D. Good for your OH for not going...I can't believe that his parents would expect him to go to any show around the due date!! I would be so upset at them.


----------



## elm

:hugs: sorry to hear about your Grandad baby D :hugs: xxx

Are you ok LuluBee? Sounds so horrible being sick and nose bleeds and SPD! Think that should cover you for the rest of your pregnancy now.

Hello Soverign, Bellylicious and Charlie :wave: x

Trying to catch up everywhere - there's loads! 

Hope you sorted work out Helen and you can relax and play tetris for a bit. Did everything go well with the Rosies scan? Two weeks is ages to have to wait for the the results - don't they just have to look at some pictures?!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

baby D said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> oh you posted the same time as me there babyd. he will hae to tell them then . I cant see why they would be annoyed he is looking after his women and unborn child!
> 
> Yep you'd think so wouldn't you! Thing is before i came along (and prob for too long after) he spent alot of time running round after them and being at their bec and call.....don't really think they (mainly mother) liked me for a loooong time, as i became the bigger part of his life and they kinda took a backstep....if you know what i mean! Think they are still adjusting to the fact that he now has a fiance and (soon) a child of his own - we are (rightly, i think) fast becoming his main priority and they are not used to that!Click to expand...

I know where your coming from. OH family have him every day doing someting and dont take NO for an answer! his bro calls early morning has him out fixing stuff all day and he is at the beck and call. I said this is not to happen next year when baby is here and they may stop relying on him so much. baby first! but he wont fall out with them or say anythig just does as they say. I have noticed him being around a bit more and he isnt going to thei house for xmas dinner this year as he wont leave me on my own in case something happens. 

Hopefully when baby comes for you and even me they will see they cant have him all the time he has responsibilites now. Least he is seeing that and not going to this thing in jan. its just telling them now.


----------



## helen1234

:happydance: woo hoo your back elm.
ye 2 weeks does seem along time, last time they showed me the pics and said they couldnt see anything, but this time rosie went in on her own cos i was pregnany said its not worth the risk even though its not radiation so did get chance.

anyone watching most haunted i swear its a load of rubbish. 

baby has bee breakdancing all day my stomach is doing the mexican wave haha
xx


----------



## LuluBee

Glad things are a bit better Baby D, I think men can be such wimps when it comes to standing up to their parents! 
Nice to see you back online Elm :happydance: hope you're ok and mouserat hasn't invaded your boat again? I am hoping that I've managed to have my full dose of pregnancy nightmares now - it seems that every test I have something goes wrong! I'm Rh Neg, a Group B Step carrier, my placentia is covering my cervix, my cervix is incompetant and now I have SPD! I don't think my body was really made for carrying babies!
Helen, I hope Rosie's scan is ok, I'd take it as a good sign that you're not going to get the results for two weeks, if something was seriously wrong they wouldn't wait!
Nursery is nearly decorated, but we ran out of border so have to order some more, I'll post piccies when it's all finished, but is looking lovely :yipee:


----------



## Dragonfly

helen i gave up on MH years ago when they started to throw thigs at each other. My mum still watches it and never fails to fall asleep. I dont waste my time it does my head in. They havnt a clue how to film anything! something happens we are looking at their screaming faces in stead of the action. Something throws something and they still dont point the cam where it came from! they have been caught out though throwing stuff and making stuff up. Bit of a mock to ghost hunting. And 20 in one room and a creaking floor board that must be talking about for 30 mins and screaming is not paranormal. I caught more in my old flat and house than they every did from the beginnig and thats not bragging that just the truth. Wish paranormal state would come back on. 

wht the hell am i nervous about premature labour? :(


----------



## LuluBee

Oh Dragonfly, I think we all worry about that. I've done LOADS of research on premature birth (because of having an incompetant cervix). We're practically through the most risky stage now - meaning that once you get to 28 weeks the baby stands a good chance of surviving and by 30 weeks a lot of babies survive. I'm at such high risk of premature labour I worry about it constantly and obssess over dates, but just stay relaxed if you've no reason to be at risk of premature labour it's unlikely to happen. Just make sure you always call your midwife or hospital if you're concerned about anything out of the ordinary.

My cat (who in the 5 years we've had her has never done this) has just killed a vole in our bedroom, right in front of my handbag and next to all my make-up etc :(


----------



## Dragonfly

a vole? 

i have a sore shoulder now for weeks and looked it up and thought i had pre eclempsia! i did call midwife and had the blood pressure checked and its fine but when i read peoples stories about premature labour i am convinced thats happening to me. I am turning into a hypocondraic! I know people say its viable from 24 weeks but i still worry as i will have to go through the worry of if baby is ok and it will break my heart. I feel silly as i dont have all that much reason for it and you do :( Then in a fwe weeks i know i will still worry as time goes on. its antispation also and the fct i have to wait another weeks to even apply for my grant to get anything. I like to be prepaired and am not. I think for some reason in 10 weeks baby will come out. 

I am such a dam mess thinking about all this and every ache and cramp is having me on edge. And then when baby comes i will be worrying about it! I will look like a raisin with all the wrinkles from worry. I think i just have little to do at this time. 

I hope these buns stay in the oven for another good few weeks! Feeling really sick and tired lately so thats not helping either.


----------



## helen1234

dragonfly, u look up too much your going to worry yourself sick, i'm soooo glad google wasnt around when rosie was a baby the only advice about her epilepsy was from consultants cos other wise i'd have been a nervous wreck by the time she were 3. also i don't compare rosie to other babies and kids they all develop at different times, she didnt have any teeth at all till she were gone 12 months lol god knows what i'd have been like if i'd took notice of my mates they kept saying she hadnt got any teeth. but i knew she would have. got to learn to trust your/our instincts you'd be seriously worried if owt was really wrong, easier said than done cos i do it too. just no googling lol
had a great day my best friend came down from notts and i took her to merry hill shopping i fed baby lewis twice he's 11 wks now he's just the most adorable little thing and i could stop smelling him smelt gorgeous lol, he cried though and i didnt know what to do, and when i winded him i wasnt sure but it soon came they arent as delicate as they look lol
canr wait to see the nursery lulu
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I seen them here I didnt google them. My rule is not to google as i freaked myself out enough in the first trimester thinking i was miscarrying when i wasnt . I think i just have noting else to do as no money yet so stuck in limbo until it all comes together. Darren away with his mates he didnt want to leave me alone but i dont think its fair he dosnt get out because i am all weepy and bored. i am going to go and make a list of all the things i need that may help cheer me up as i like being organized. 

wonder why i am so drained this past fwe days.


----------



## helen1234

Dragonfly said:


> I seen them here I didnt google them. My rule is not to google as i freaked myself out enough in the first trimester thinking i was miscarrying when i wasnt . I think i just have noting else to do as no money yet so stuck in limbo until it all comes together. Darren away with his mates he didnt want to leave me alone but i dont think its fair he dosnt get out because i am all weepy and bored. i am going to go and make a list of all the things i need that may help cheer me up as i like being organized.
> 
> wonder why i am so drained this past fwe days.

your like me i get affected by things that happen on here, babies not making it gave me sleepless nights. and some friends in 1st tri lost there's so i made craig take me for private scan. 
my craziest thought was when sat at work was leaning forward typing and thought i wasnt giving baby enough room, i know i would be but i cant help giving myself mad thoughts and letting them run away with me. 
the worst is to come when baby is born gonna be worried nout cot death and all that, every age of kids comes new worries my worry with rosie now is that she's not doing well enough at school to get good grades in her gcse she don't start them till next september lol
xx


----------



## elm

A vole Lulu? What was it doing in your bedroom or did your cat bring it in? Maybe your cat knows you need protecting at the moment so is sorting things out for you x

Mouserat should be very worried wherever he is, we now have a rat trap and it will be set when we go to bed so in the morning there might be a trapped mouserat waiting to be relocated in it...

Hope you're feeling less worried now dragonfly :hugs:

Are you enjoying your Tetris time Helen?

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

lol oh ye, been baby cooing all day today i so cant wait till this little man is here, Lewis was cooing at me n stuff bought back memories of rosie at that age its just to exciting...

i have topped my tetris score on 30078 now lol still 3rd on my friends, bubba keeps getting hicups and knocking the laptop though, he'll have muscles from brussels at this rate lol
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

helen1234 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I seen them here I didnt google them. My rule is not to google as i freaked myself out enough in the first trimester thinking i was miscarrying when i wasnt . I think i just have noting else to do as no money yet so stuck in limbo until it all comes together. Darren away with his mates he didnt want to leave me alone but i dont think its fair he dosnt get out because i am all weepy and bored. i am going to go and make a list of all the things i need that may help cheer me up as i like being organized.
> 
> wonder why i am so drained this past fwe days.
> 
> your like me i get affected by things that happen on here, babies not making it gave me sleepless nights. and some friends in 1st tri lost there's so i made craig take me for private scan.
> my craziest thought was when sat at work was leaning forward typing and thought i wasnt giving baby enough room, i know i would be but i cant help giving myself mad thoughts and letting them run away with me.
> the worst is to come when baby is born gonna be worried nout cot death and all that, every age of kids comes new worries my worry with rosie now is that she's not doing well enough at school to get good grades in her gcse she don't start them till next september lol
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah I do get upset when i see poeple havig miscariges or babies dying afte birth. Makes me nervous and I feel so much for them. I have developed mega sensitivity since becoming pregnant. I am trying to chill out, made a list of things i need and ticked off what i had, immediate hospital things then the rest later. didnt seem as massive the list as i have been throwing some into the shopping as i go along. 

I will worry forever, I will be worried about cot death and all sorts after baby is born also. Then for years after that! it never ends. God love my parets i know now what they went through. 

ps i love tetris! i am into majong at the mo though. 

someone tell me what a vole is or was that a typo???:rofl:


----------



## Sovereign

I think a vole is a kind of mouse/mole/rodenty thing!!!


----------



## elm

https://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:f6jx22S5l4F8SM:https://www.voles.com/Bank_Vole-feeding.jpg

A vole! x


----------



## helen1234

lol elm your funny, voles are so cute, wouldnt want one in my bedroom though lol, my cat has all on catching flies lol

mahjong oh wow is that on facebok too, i'm proper addicted to tetris on facebook.

we'd all be strange if we didnt worry bout our children and you get all these emotions and feelings that come out of no-where, i remember rosie getting bullied at school when she was 7 after a fit at school and one horrid girl told rosie she hoped she'd die the next time, rosie was completely devastated, rosies dad and my mum had to hold me back from bopping the headteacher as it happened at the school gates after school finished. we moved 3 wks after, but i was shocked at my aggression.
what i'm trying to say is we worry, and its natural to protect them even before they're born. so don't worry xxx


----------



## Michelle100

ahhhh..worrying. It never stops does it. Helen my current worry is Samantha's grades as well. She's such a good student but doesnt apply herself, just lazy I guess. But next year she'll be going to high school if she passes this grade, if she doesnt, her friends go on without her and that will cause devastation and havoc in our household!! I worry daily about this baby also...he's not moving enough..or cot death or something going wrong at birth. It's natural Dragonfly, you're not alone. Try not to dwell on things though. Take Helen's outlook ...don't worry until you have something to worry about. *HUGS*


----------



## helen1234

rosies got to take her gcse options next year, but she's not got a clue what to take. i think 13-14 is too young to think serious what they want to do when they leave school, i ask her what she wants for tea and you'd have thought i'd asked her why the world spins lol, last year she wanted to work i a clothes shop, then a teacher, then beautician, then hairdresser last week, this week a chef lol mind you for years and years she wanted to be a lollipop lady lol. i've bribed her said i'll pay her if i can choose 3 out of the 6 options lol. i won't but she might be more inclined to think a bit more serious, trying to find the balance of caring but not being so pushy lol..


----------



## Michelle100

I know what you mean Helen, it does seem a bit young. Samantha says she wants to be a hairdresser/cosmetologist. I remind her that clients sometimes like to have their appointments in the morning which would require Sam having to get up early and get to work. We have such a rough time trying to get her up for school it's unbelievable!!!


----------



## helen1234

Michelle100 said:


> I know what you mean Helen, it does seem a bit young. Samantha says she wants to be a hairdresser/cosmetologist. I remind her that clients sometimes like to have their appointments in the morning which would require Sam having to get up early and get to work. We have such a rough time trying to get her up for school it's unbelievable!!!

i wish rosie would lie in sometimes lol, she's up messing with her hair 6:30am every morning she has curly hair but hates it curly, she does get that from me though lol, top of her crimbo list was pink ghd's which i've managed to get hold of, last pair on the shelf.
i told her if she wants to be a chef she's got to be able to taste the food which means she's got to ask for more than crumpets with grilled cheese, or a bowl of macaroni cheese and cherry tomatoes lol, at least hairdresser is better than lollipop lady lol :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have never heard of a vole, I know i seen one in a pet shop but never around my house. I am sure they live in my attic though as I know sometihng along the lines of that does I can hear it. Scratching away and running around. 

anyway i felt very close to baby last night. I felt normal kicks yes but last night i felt them up around my ribs! never been that high up but this wasnt a normal kick it was an arm of a leg sliding across where I had my hand! I felt the length of it and the size in the palm of my hand and i felt really close! was closest i had ever felt to baby :) I dont know if that makes any sence but it made me smile. 
I must get my facebook addy up in here. Cause when i am in labour i will put it up in there on my status report from mobile then you will all know. Only one perso from here is on my facebook. 

bbl later with the link. or in about 5 mins lol


----------



## Dragonfly

https://en-gb.new.facebook.com/people/Anneka_Temmink/696505568


----------



## LuluBee

Don't worry ladies, the vole wasn't actually living in my house, we have a stream out the front of our house and Zaggy went hunting along the banks of it, she normally doesn't catch anything because she's not the best at hunting, but I guess voles are pretty slow and defenceless, I'm searching her now before I allow her back inside. Voles are really cute, I don't mind it when she kills spiders and things, but not cute little creatures!


----------



## hypnorm

more info on a Vole!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vole


----------



## Dragonfly

I would be livid if my cat killed anything apart from a few spiders though. My cats dont get out that much one has panic attacks outside and other beats the hell out of other cats and is a bully and must be kept lol I dont even want them to catch the mice in the attic as I would cry to be honest, rather them be evicted with sonar plug in (which i stil aint bought yet) rather than killing them. My ex set traps in our old house once as i said i had seen a mouse a fw times and it was actually cute looking! killed it and dagled it infront of me and i think i cried for days after that. I never want to see that again! 


baby is kicking under me boob! *note i have big boobs, kinda like sand bags lol


----------



## Blah11

Okay so my baby is either pushing out so far it's hurting me or I'm getting Braxton Hicks :( either way, painful. They sometimes take my breath away.

Anyway went to this outlet centre yday and there was a next with maternity clothes :D I got a pair of combats (£30 to £12), 2 tops (£22 to £5, £15 to £4) and a hoody (£30 to £15) :D Oh and I had to get a few baby outfits too ofc! Went to TK MAXX in hope of getting a grobag but they only had 1togs which is pretty much useless in January.
Also put my kiddicare order in :D but my crib is backordered til Nov 30th booo. Spose it gives me time to clear out our bedroom!


----------



## Dragonfly

Did you order on kiddare online? i am having probs with their site it keeps java scripting errors when i try and check out and they dont take orders on the phone. It better sort out by time i go to order i am getting everything there. 

I have braxton hicks also :( worries me a bit but not sore just weird. I have jumped a few times from being kicked.


----------



## Blah11

Yes I did it online. I paid through paypal and it was fine for me.

I just want her to stay put for another 6 weeks atleast then if she comes out early I wont be as scared. Bet I'm way overdue though LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah I want mine to cook some more but will feel better as time goes on . I bet i go over due also! its the sort of thing that would happen to me. I dont care from 37 weeks i am having loads of sex and trying everything!


----------



## baby D

My cat is terrible - always brings his 'prey' home! Dead or alive - it was a bird yesterday - feathers everywhere - completely freaks me out!

On the topic of cats, i have a little prob. My cat has always been playfull, since a kitten. He is 2 yrs now. But, he hasn't grown out of that phase where they 'attack' everything that moves....cute when they are small, but not so much now - he will suddenly pounce on an unsuspecting arm,hand,leg,ankle...anything....grip with claws and bite really hard over and over! It really hurts! And he seems to be getting worse. Last night he attacked my arm while i was asleep in bed :hissy: Sometimes he really hurts my 8yr old son - he can/has drawn blood! I have tried shouting no, smacking his nose, shutting him out of room when he does it....nothing works, if anything, he seems to be getting worse. :hissy: Thing is, he is also a really affectionate kitty - loves cuddles, but then will attack mid cuddle/stroke!

Obviousely need to sort this out before LO arrives...any thoughts!

:hug:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

i love kiddicare! i bought a crib from there with my first baby and it was lovely, will be using it this time to, cheap aswell! im hoping to go up to kiddicare soon when me and DH go stay with his parents for a wedding, they live in peterborough and its huge in kiddicare so would love to go in there again, im so tired today, was brendans 2nd birthday yesterday so loads of toys and mess lol my back and bump was aching so bad from sitting on the floor helping him open presents for hours lol!

baby d i used to have a cat like that when i was a kid, used to be fine on your ap being stroked then when he had enough would grab with his claws and bite! personally id find a new home for a cat like that so there was no risk of it happening to the baby when its born, but i know its so hard to rehome animals, is there not a way you can keep the cat away from LO?


----------



## Blah11

baby D said:


> My cat is terrible - always brings his 'prey' home! Dead or alive - it was a bird yesterday - feathers everywhere - completely freaks me out!
> 
> On the topic of cats, i have a little prob. My cat has always been playfull, since a kitten. He is 2 yrs now. But, he hasn't grown out of that phase where they 'attack' everything that moves....cute when they are small, but not so much now - he will suddenly pounce on an unsuspecting arm,hand,leg,ankle...anything....grip with claws and bite really hard over and over! It really hurts! And he seems to be getting worse. Last night he attacked my arm while i was asleep in bed :hissy: Sometimes he really hurts my 8yr old son - he can/has drawn blood! I have tried shouting no, smacking his nose, shutting him out of room when he does it....nothing works, if anything, he seems to be getting worse. :hissy: Thing is, he is also a really affectionate kitty - loves cuddles, but then will attack mid cuddle/stroke!
> 
> Obviousely need to sort this out before LO arrives...any thoughts!
> 
> :hug:


Is he neutured?


----------



## baby D

Hi and thanks girls - charlie, tha's what i was thinking/worring about - love my cat and my son would never forgive me if i 'gave' him away. Really want to try everything else first....thing is, it's not just when he's being stroked. sometimes i/son or OH just walk past - he will 'attack' josh when he is playing on the floor....mostly he is a lovely cat, but this is beginning to happen most days!

Blah, yes he has been neutered - at 6 months old x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

yea my cat used to dart out rom behind the sofa and just attack for no reason to, used to have scratches all over but i loved him to bits still lol! he never grew out of it unfortunatly right up until the day he died he did it, i really dont know what to suggest but i hope you find a way to sort it


----------



## Sovereign

Blah11 said:


> Okay so my baby is either pushing out so far it's hurting me or I'm getting Braxton Hicks :( either way, painful. They sometimes take my breath away.
> 
> Anyway went to this outlet centre yday and there was a next with maternity clothes :D I got a pair of combats (£30 to £12), 2 tops (£22 to £5, £15 to £4) and a hoody (£30 to £15) :D Oh and I had to get a few baby outfits too ofc! Went to TK MAXX in hope of getting a grobag but they only had 1togs which is pretty much useless in January.
> Also put my kiddicare order in :D but my crib is backordered til Nov 30th booo. Spose it gives me time to clear out our bedroom!

My baby does that pushing out thing too - it feels really odd!


----------



## Dragonfly

My cat pees everywhere but its litter! yes she is nuetred and 9 years old and a pain in the ass! 

anyway I am slightly pissed off again at my mum who seems to tinkn i should raise my child a carbon copy of how she done it! started on about christening and i said a summer one only because my parents will yap if i dont christen chuild and she started on me about the length of time and how its suppose to be done within 4 weeks after childs born! i cant be arsed going to do that 4 weeks later i will be healing still and sorry i dont see teh point on christening the child when its never going to go to mass anyway ! I want my child to know about all different religions not just one like i did and told that one was right. i want my kid to make up its own mind on weather it wants to have anyting to do with the church and learn that other poeple have beliefs also! 
come on I live in NI you seen what goes on here, every darn person with religion thinks they are right! i think its great to have a belief but not one forced upon you one that you make your own mind up about. if my kid wants to be buddist it can long as it knows what it wants. 
But no my mum is shocked at my approach to this! and why does my kid have to be christened to get into a dam school! why??? to me its a bit of water on the head and a few quid for a priest for your kid to be excepted into society. Then loads of money sped in years to come on holy communiion dresses and confirmation. Its all money now! 
if its not names she is arguing about its religious views and how she never done this or that! she evern started on me for wanting a nursing chair and just because she didnt need it so shouldnt i!!!!!!!!!!!Then asks what Darrens mum thinks off all our decisions and to be honest she hasnt said a word as its not her baby its mine and she knows taht. 


why must people interfere! 
rant over!


----------



## LuluBee

Baby D - I'd speak to your vet about the cat and see if they can recommend anything. I know our cat is going to get a bit of a shock when Pip arrives, and am desperately searching the internet trying to find tips on how to integrate cats and new babies - I'll let you know what I find!

Dragonfly, I sympaphise, my parents are strict Catholics and would have a heart attack if we announced that we weren't going to Christen Alex. We did consider that for a while but decided it really wasn't worth the aggro and the local Catholic school is far better than the local primary school. Luckily I'm on bed rest or my parents would have me up at church every Sunday with my sister (who is also pregnant and has been press ganged into going).


----------



## Dragonfly

Yes i used to be dragged out of bed for Mass on a sunday als lulu and havnt been since i was a teen and to be honest i wont take my child and my mum cant say anything as she dosnt even go anymore! or has she ever brought my younger sister. I think its more for granddad as he is strict catholic. he is a pioneer and all, never drank in his life. I am only doing it for the fam plus i told darren sis she was god mother and she is going on about how excited she is and buying loads for the child! she will be around a lot as she always visits and gets on well with kids. I still think she should be a teacher or something. 
I am only chrstening for them as i dont need the agro but still get agro when i say summer, Then chaned it to spring and even that was to late aparently. I cant please them at all.


----------



## Curlywoo

Just thought I would say hello, as I am due in January (the 19th to be precise). Don't really post all that much, however I'm incredibly nosey so thought it about time I introduce myself rather than just lurking.
So anyway, hello all


----------



## Dragonfly

welcome curly!


----------



## helen1234

hiya curly welcome to the mad gang lol, (talking bout myself obviously)
its snowing omg lol, i have washing on the libe as well, thought i'd sneak it out oops.

i'm off to sherwood forest tomorrow with my old neighbour so means i got to be up and out the houseby 8:30am.
been lazy today only nipped to the bank and work thats it, 
tried to get craig to watch portland babies on discovery health channel, he's having none of it lol, god knows what e's going to be like, he's in denial lol.
xx


----------



## Sovereign

Hello Curlywoo!!! My OH won't watch anything about labour, birth or babies! He's frightened half to death - think it will be me comforting him when labour starts lol! Men are such whimps sometimes!


----------



## Blah11

omg snow already helen?!


----------



## Dragonfly

It was snowing here ealier and it look cool but its all gone now :( still cold but i love snow. less depressing looking than rain. 

My bloody lap top fan tray broke and now its switching off over heating! why did they put all thefans on the bottom so i have to sit with it on the edge of the table to try get air around it. Stupid design! have to get another one of ebay now. Great thing they are to! when lap top is hot its sooo slow and i cant watch youtube or anytihng on it. Its brand new. and just on my broke week to. 

i made home made pancakes and think i will explode now!


----------



## helen1234

mmmmmm pancakes....
didnt realise you were a biker dragonfly just spent last 6 yrs working for harley and now i work in insurance repair centre in the parts dept.

ye snow blah i thought it were leaves falling to start with lol then rosie started yelling its snowing lol. its freezing n all. i put the heating on lol she were walking round with a woolley hat on dropping hints lol.
dark at 5pm now it really does feel like we are on the last stretch of our winter babies.
going to collect pine cones tomorrow and make xmas decorations, hope my winter coat fastens up i hadnt even thought bout that oops
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Yes that is me in my avatar lol 


Ok I think baby is kicking my ribs its up aaround there and now i have pain in my ribs and its sore! wtf?? I can feel it top and bottom and have no idae which was its facing but i am near sure its using my ribs as a zylaphone with its feet. Is there a way to lie to get it to move cause this feels like i am having a heart attack , lucky enough its not the right hand side.


----------



## Michelle100

Hi ladies, I didnt do much today, just laundry. I'm knitting a cardi and I'm trying to get that finished so I went back at that while waiting for supper to cook. I know what you mean about cat problems...we may be facing decisions about our dog. She is soooo loving and cuddly but she doesn't like toddlers, she doesnt mind little babies, just very curious. We're hoping that she will grow used to the baby and not mind him at all by the time he's crawling. But hubby and I agreed that the first sign of agression she has to go.


----------



## elm

*MOUSERAT WATCH - Day One*

It either doesn't like ham / wasn't around last night / is far too clever to be fooled into entering the trap.... Kept thinking I could here mouserat squeeks when I was falling asleep but as of yet mouserat is free.

It's nice that your cat wants to give you things LuluBee - shame it was a lovely little vole and not money or anything.

What's your cardigan like Michelle? I've just started one with a hood, will post a photo when it's done. Still got to take a photo of the jumper I did from Helen's pattern. 

Hello Curlywoo :wave:, lovely to have you here - post whenever you feel like it won't you! I'll put you on the first page x

Think Chicken is going to have a naming thing in a Spiritualist church and a Roman Catholic Christening - we're just going to leave it to his grandparents to sort out if they want want to!

:hug:
xxx


----------



## Michelle100

Smart move on the naming ceremony Elm, fortunately we don't have that problem as we are both Anglican and family is Anglican as well so it's a done deal. It will be atraditional christening for Ben. My cardi is really cute so far Elm, kinda plain but has a lovely knotty pattern at the cuffs, bottom & collar. I will try to post pics when I'm done as well. I'm not real good at pic posting.


----------



## Michelle100

Oh and forgot to mention...maybe mouserat is very educated! I hope you get him though.


----------



## Blah11

Oh it's been absolutely freezing here (no snow yet :( )and I have no jacket that fits over my bump anymore.. + I'm too tight to buy a maternity one for 10 weeks. BAH, hoodies it is. 
Also I'm starting to get really tired and my hips are really getting sore. I was sitting crosslegged on the floor drying my hair last night and found myself stuck :( Had to call Stefan (my OH) to help me up. I so can't wait until maternity leave. I hate work now.


----------



## Dragonfly

No No NO the mice in my house are scientists! infact no one knows how the hell they got into the attic parts of the house but you can hear them . I have a dorma bungelow so there is a few voids and passages that no human can get into, not even my cat will venture down them! and thats where the mice hide! clever!
There was one night i near called the police because i thought someone was on my roof. It actually made a moaning sound and both of us actually where scared listening to it come over the top of us and suddenly stop. I was so close i had the phone in my hand ready to dial! felt silly after it but i am sure that was some sort of demon and cuoldnt possibly me a mouse for the noise it made and the groaning sound ! They eat my papers in the crawl space and the foam. Thats why we cant use my sisters baby stuff they would have been all around it. 

I feel sick today. there is a weather warnig for here of snow and i havnt seen it yet,


----------



## Sovereign

I'm quite lucky with a coat i'm wearing my mums old one which i'm hoping will last me until bubas born!!! We've had no snow here either just ice and freezing over last night.


----------



## LuluBee

Only one of my coats still does up - but i don't leave hte house very often so it's not too bad! I'm trying not to have the heating on all day, so am layering up and staying snuggled under a blanket! I do love the winter though and it's so exciting knowing our little ones will be here soon! 
10 weeks until my stitches come out!!!!! and then I get my freedom and can move around because if Pip comes everything will be safe!!!! 70 days and counting!


----------



## Dragonfly

I just thought I have no coat that fits me! last time i put it on i was walking around wth my belly hanging out and no hope of closing! my god what am I meant to do through the window when i go out :O My oh is smaller than me and he steals my coats! no he aint gay i bought a bench jacket cost me a bomb, got preg and it wont fit as its one of them fitted tight things and he totally stole it! i say its girls one he says its unisex. He is such a tart though lol 

wish i had enough money to get anything :(


----------



## baby D

Hmmm, i get the dilema girls, to buy or not to buy a maternity coat - mine only JUST does up, won't in a week or two! Really can't afford to buy a new coat for the sake of 10 weeks or so.....what to do!

Lulu, i bet you can't wait for your freedom again! But at least you are well rested x I too love the winter - the most romantic season, i feel.

Hi elm! Are you back? Internet/computer prob sorted? 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Buy something cheap then you wont have wasted to much money. 

I am fed up with waiting on argos to deliver here, I have waited all day and no phone call or delivey man and i really want to lie down as i feel crappy. I know soon as i do they probably will call and I feel like throwing up i am so wreaked and bored waiting here. Why do they always leave it to the last! i bet they come at 5.55pm! 

not in good mood and darren going to auction with mate so will be alone some more now and i really am lonely and depressed :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh great now I am in tears and all needy and crying cause he went out! stupid hormones. I normally dont care and like me time I just dont want to be on my own at this specific moment in time and I cant even go lie down cause of stupid argos not arriving! 

cant think of anything that will cheer me up at all.


----------



## Dragonfly

oh the icing on the cake now! i sat here the whole day on argos and giess what i phoned them and they arnt even coming! WTF>? why didnt they tell me this? why have i sat here looking out my window wreaked and afrai to go and lie down in case i miss them for noting! they where suppose to be here on monday least the man said they couldnt do 2 days delivery so wed was only one and its only just arrived in depot now and will not be at my house like disussed today. 

dont they know people take days off work to wait for them? i may not work but i sat in all bloody day waiting on them to call and then deliver! w*nkers! 

they refunded me my delivery charge which dosnt make me feel any better. Last time i am using argos delivery anyway. Should have went to tesco least they have things on slots and you dont be waiting a whole day. what a wastful crappy day!


----------



## Curlywoo

Thanks for all the nice welcomes 
On the subject of coats, I also really need a new one. I've been looking for one that will fit over bump whilst I'm pregnant, but can also be worn afterwards (sounds impossible!) But I'm thinking an empire line maybe? My bump seems ridiculously small anyway, but I'll probably balloon in the next few weeks.
Also wondered, has anybody heard about ante-natal classes? I had a midwife appointment yesterday, and was told mine would start mid december, and not finish until a few days before my due date...seems to be cutting it a bit fine in my opinion? :-S


----------



## xLaurax

Welcome Curlywoo. My antenatal classes start next week, and continue for 4 weeks, then i have a breast feeding workshop in December.

Hope all you girlies are ok? Sorry not been about in here for a while, had so much going on.

xxx


----------



## elm

*MOUSERAT WATCH - DAY TWO*

Mouserat remains at large. Ham starting to go off a bit I think. 


I went to Birmingham to try and get a cheap coat on Sunday but everyone was all rude and pushing and horrible so I didn't even try any on. They've got a few in Primark that might be worth trying in a large size! I have found a vintage coat I got off ebay years ago that I've never worn because it was too big, it only just does up but I think it'll do for a couple of weeks, I've Febreezed it to freshen it up a bit.

Hope you're feeling better Dragonfly, it's so annoying when you're waiting for things to be delivered.

I'm going to ask about antenatal classes at my next m/w appointment next week, haven't seen her for ages. 

We've got a new charger now so it's all sorted :)

xxx


----------



## elm

Oh, meant to say yesterday, my 'Labour Pain' book says that the average pregnancy for a white woman between 18 and 34 having her first baby is 41 weeks and a day. Thought that was interesting :)

x


----------



## Dragonfly

cant remember if i said but no delivery its not coming today they just didnt bother to tell me who has been witing all day! 

now the bloody stupid dog bruce has wreaked my conservatory! i have stomach cramps and am crying still and i go to see he has pulled down plants and distryed them! pulled the sofa to bits in there and everything is up side down. He is a prat! and i am near for getting rid of him to be honest as i just cant keep up with it. My other dog is a star never does anyting like this. Bruce eats cat shit and wires off important things and wreaks my house. just about had enough of him :( 

darren is still stuck at auction and i was in tears on the phone as these cramps in my stomach are sore. I assume its my intestines that have moved up around my ribs as i have no room for them anymore. my head is sore. i just would like to curl up and die to be honest i am that pissed off today. and i am still stuck on my own staring at the roof! 

41 weeks does not make me feel better at all elm :(


----------



## Sovereign

My antenatal class is for one day and is at the beginning of Jan - am due 2 weeks later so mine is cutting it a bit fine too x


----------



## helen1234

my antenatal starts 27th november, for 3 wks, then i have bf support group too don't know when that is, i've only seen my mw 3 times lol, i read on my notes from being preg with rosie i'd seen her 8 times by this stage lol, and i got 2 hosp appts too my next one is 41 wks. and my parentcraft sessions i had 8 and a hosp tour as well. as well as antenatal aerobics and i went to them after as well, not sure if its ad area thing or its like this nationally, i got my next mw appt on monday.

been to visit my old neighbour in nottingham today been for a really long walk around sherwood pines, which is next to centre parks. was lovely weather cold but sunny, my big puffy coat just goes around me still.

i went one day over with rosie well 2 hrs if you go by the exact time i went into labour 2 am 18/01/95 lol.
my bump is becoming really defined now and he's really squirmy aswell, is everyone else feeling the same. i'm loving my week off work, 3 weeks then i got another week, then 2 weeks leave on maternity woooohooooo
xx


----------



## Michelle100

Hi Helen, Yes Benjamin is very wriggly these past few days and wakes me up at night sometimes. But makes me smile all the time I feel him wriggling. I have a short winter coat that just does up, I dont know if I'll get to January out of it but can't see me spending money on a maternity coat. Don says he'll buy me a coat, but like Curly, I'd like one that I can wear afterwards as well. 
Dragonfly, I just love your posts, they always make me laugh. Please, please understand that I'm not laughing at you, but you write so clearly that I can form a mental picture of Bruce eating cat shit and chewing wires. Sounds like a sitcom! But I do realize that it isn't all funny, I nearly lose my mind when I come back from somewhere and find that Oreo has chewed the straps of my purse, or overnight bag, and very recently my gorgeous brand new diaper bag that wasn't even out of the shopping bag yet! *HUGS*


----------



## Dragonfly

I try to make humour out of a bad thing mysel so long as someone laughs at it that will be enough to cheer me up. I do go off on full rant mode though! bruce really needs a kick up the ass, getting his balls cut off that will be punishment enough! wouldnt you know he was a male though! female german shephers not a bother, male ones stupid things that repeat mistake after mistake! never learn.


----------



## Blah11

My antenatal classes start today actually :) every Thurs for 4 weeks and each class is 2 hours long. First one is on active labour! Scary! The other 3 are after baby is born I think, more like parentcraft classes. Not sure though. Wish they were at night b/c I hate asking for time off to attend them. They start at 1pm which means I need to leave work at 12. Oh well, they have to let me anyway.

I finally feel really pregnant! Everything seems to be speeding up. Can't believe that I hit 30 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Dragonfly

i cant even get to a class! :( they said they could send me a midwife but i have no idea where i get one of them as its vague when you ask details. 

30 weeks! wow! i cant wait to get there but i know i will just take another panic attack lol


----------



## Blah11

Oh and my kiddicare order arrived :DDDDD can't wait to get home to look @ it :D:D:D

need to rearrange my bedroom at the weekend so i can build crib up and make sure nothing is broken! boo, hiss, cleaning :(


----------



## Dragonfly

That was quick! hope the site works when i order. 

That bloody milk man done me out of one of my tokens! he said i didnt give him last weeks and i f*cking did! i gave him two so last monday he wouldnt need yto knock the door for it. I have 2 left now till end of november! he wont believe me and said he wasnt here on thursday when he was he left me milk! robbing *******. I may just buy my milk and stock up on forumla with them tokens then as the only other place that excepts them is the chemist. Just buy my own milk. not off him.


----------



## LuluBee

You ladies get more antenatal classes than us :( We only get one morning of classes - ours in on the 15th November. I am booked on a breastfeeding class on the 27th Nov but don't think I'll go because the taxi fayre to the hospital is so expensive and for an hour classs I'm not sure it's worth it? My sister has her breastfeeding class today so I'm going to quiz her about it later. I have lots of good books and a whole one on breastfeeding, plus am sure the midwives will be pushing it and around to show me what to do once Pip arrives.


----------



## Dragonfly

Embarassed to ask what exactly happens at the classes? I assume basic things but what exactly.


----------



## LuluBee

I think it differs from one hopsital to the other. They all seem to cover practical labour issues and pain control then some kind of info on looking after baby afterwards. I guess it depends on how long the classes are as to how much detail they go into and what they cover. I'm assuming as our entire course is only 3 hours long it will just do the basics!


----------



## Blah11

Well today at class was really interesting :) The lady who was taking the class was lovely. We spoke about the 3 stages of labour, when to go into hospital, birthing positions and some other random stuff. :D


----------



## Blah11

Oh and onl that took 2 hours :\ we didn't even discuss pain relief so I feel sorry for those of you with only one 3 hour class :|


----------



## helen1234

lulu ask mw cos i my area theres loads of bf workshops i'm spoilt for choice really, luckily my mw runs one of them so i get info 1st hand, i did have to ask her though. there's bf group, under ones group, toddlers group, i have 3 mother toddler groups to go to. my childminder heps run one of them so i'll have someone to go with, i intend to go to them all lol, nothing worswe than sat in the ouse all day with richard n judy lol. and there's merry hill i intend to walk there to debanhams for soup and roll once a week too.
xx


----------



## elm

*MOUSERAT WATCH DAY THREE*
Nothing to report. Definatley need to replace the manky ham soon. Maybe cheese would work? We are now underattack by a swan so maybe it's eaten Mouserat?!

A friend emailed me and said that her ante natal classes start at 36 weeks, mine will be at the same hospital so I'm presuming I'll be the same.

My lovely man just bought me some shoes, well trainer things - I've completely destroyed the Clarks shoes I had and it's been horrible trying to find some new footwear that fits and provides a bit of support so I'm hugely happy to be able to walk better again :happydance: They're Rebok Basketball things but they're black so they don't stand out too much and look more like shoes under trousers. They were reduced from £70 to £19.99 :happydance: Sorry - but I'm so happy to have found some that fit after weeks of shoe hunting and it means I don't have to try any more on :happydance: my bump keeps getting in the way!!! :happydance: xxx

That milkman's got bad karma coming his way Dragonfly! 

Glad your classes are going well blah (sorry - forgot your name!), feeling really left behind!

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

My parents called unexpected. Got the lecture about the dogs again, thousand questions and demands on what I must do when baby gets here and not in a nice way. Said about thousand times to get rid of my dogs. Oh and if we give you are couch blablabla which is 13 years old you arnt letting the dogs on it! etctec! ffs! its a nice sofa and looks new sill and cost a lot but its old and no i wont let my dogs on it mum! then darren made it worse by telling my mum how scared bruce was of strangers and he pees! did not impress her at all, oh that dog has to go! keep talling darren to stop doing that as it just gives them amo. 
you think I had two wild wolves on my house the way they go on. 

and i am peed off at braxton hicks tonight and everytime i pee i feel one. Its not a UTI i dont think just i cant hold anymore than 5ml of piss in me!

you posted same time as me elm lol 
that milkman robbed me! so i am stocking up on forumla with vouchers and buying my own milk from the shop. He is to dear anyway and he hasnt a head like a sieve with all the places he remembers to go to so i doubt he forgot i gave it to him. Plus i dont even get the whole £3 out of it he only lets me have £2.40 of it!


----------



## Michelle100

Oh Dragonfly, sounds like we have the same mum when it comes to dogs. My mom tells me every chance she gets about how she has nightmares about Oreo and the baby and the dog absolutely must go. I try to tell her we're waiting to see how things turn out...watch closely for signs of aggression etc. She just doesnt get it. And same thing with our new couch...she says that I'd be so foolish to let her up on the couch, which we have nearly broken her of. (placing tin foil on the couch worked for us by the way Dragonfly) I really can appreciate what youre going through hon.


----------



## Dragonfly

i will nev er be able to satify this women, i never have done and never will. If I ever do anytihng right she dosnt say it she ignores it and picks out something bad. I show her wat i done to the nursary she is busy looking out the window making a deal out of the grass not being mowed. I tell her good news she barely reacts or answers and talks about something else. : ( unless it concerns the rapist neighbour of some show on tv she dont want to know. Well this baby she does, as I have been told i am not allowed to leave baby with my friends it must go to her if i want to go out (as if i go out anywhere!) she even had a go at me for saying this was the only baby i wanted! wanted me to keep going! this is a women who always said "I hope you never get pregnant" when I was younger and scarying me into not attending a smear test by telling me horrible things. She has no shame ,she would tell the whole extended fam and strangers that i got my period when I was young and any appointments i had at hospital that where of a sensitive nature. 
She even once told everyone i was a herion head and I never touched the dam stuff and am anti drug! and freak out at pain killers.

sorry ranting again. really she is the only person in the world to do my head in. no one else can get to me like my mum can. 

now i have to put up with her for years and years dictating how i should bring up my child and say "we never had that in my day and didnt need it!" or" i never done that with any of you!"

toniht when i was worried about premature labour she told me to shut up and stop thinking like that, 
you know why 
because it didnt happen to her so why should it happen to me! same as everytihng. if she didnt have it or need it I shouldnt either. 

ok i will shut up now :( i think i got all the bitching out of my system.


----------



## biscuit

Hi girls,

Sorry to hear about all your issues with winter coats. Summer is just beginning over here so I don't have to worry about all that, just hoping it doesn't get too hot while I am hugely pregnant.

My antenatal classes start at the end of November and we get 4 classes plus a breast feeding class, cant' wait to get started.

My moses basket arrived yesterday and I am super chuffed with it! It's got a really nice simple stand and is all organic materials and looks great. I've set it up next to our bed already and can't stop playing with it and trying out all her different blankets.

OH and I are going to a yoga class tonight which is especially for pregnant couple to prepare for the birth. Should be good. Had a class yesterday too (just me, not OH) and the teacher had us down on all fours mooing like a herd of cows! 

Went out this morning to buy a fit-ball especially for our class tonight and came back with a bag full of nappies and breast pads and babypowder etc... It's the first time I have bought any of those things and it felt a bit strange but it was fun. I sat and played with a nappy for about 15 minutes after I got home! Thought it was time to start stocking up.

A lot of you seem to be having animal troubles at the moment, luckily we don't have any pets as we are renting and not allowed. We also don't have any mouserats as far as I know. A few ants around the house but that's about it.

Take care all xxx


----------



## Blah11

:rofl: @ me imaging my OH at yoga


----------



## LuluBee

:rofl: same here, I might try and talk him into it after the baby is born - I'll deserve a good laugh! 
Biscuit I'm so jealous I wish it was nice and summery here!


----------



## Dragonfly

my oh would be farting away in yoga , you bring him to the supermarket with his mum and sis and he is embarassing! lol 

i wanted to clean the house but got really tired and hungary/sick there so haveing a rest here. mu stomach muscles feel sory and stretched like i was lying down and when i got up everything had to fall back out again and hurt. if that makes any sence.


----------



## Blah11

Oooh I'm having to clear my room out tomorrow to make room for LO and I'm dreading it :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Helens been quite where is she? 

I hate big tasks, wish they would do themselves. I dont have to do the floor thank god! wouldnt know where to start anyway with that. Oh and mate are doing that, Then all i have to do is move stuff in. Oh curtins need up but since i am deleicate i cant get up on a chair to do them and all lol 
Yes I am milking this pregnancy! :)


----------



## Blah11

She has changed her avatar but she was posting this morning in 3rd tri!

omg i am quite starving you know. fancy some soup I think.. all this cold weather.


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG sep and oct have flown and its november! If november flies I will be happy.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

your right dragonfly they really have flown by! cant beleive its november already!! i really need to tidy up loads today but im sitting on here pigging on choc chip cookies lol!!


----------



## Dragonfly

cant eait yet till i be sick, and I am starving! so drinking oj which always starts it off for me. 
i have to get that room done, why a i panicing about that room when baby will be in our room for months after! i just want it done so i can get the stuff in it when i get it all instead of lying around in boxes. I like organized.


----------



## LuluBee

I know - I've just ordered my nursery furniture, it takes a few weeks to arrive and my stitches are due to be taken out in 9 weeks - they expect the baby to come quite quickly after then! I can't believe how quickly it's going and with Christmas in the middle I think the time wil fly by - it better anyway!


----------



## elm

Forgot to do a mouserat update yesterday -

*MOUSERAT WATCH DAY THREE*
Nothing to report.

That was exciting wasn't it? I want to see Helen's new picture, better go and find her. I'm being hugely lazy - I've got the laptop in bed while my gorgeous DP makes me breakfast in bed. He's lovely :)

xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Ooooh that sounds nice Elm, I've convinced Matt that we should have presents for the baby at Christmas so he's got all excited looking at Baby Bouncers and toys in the Mothercare catalogue :happydance:


----------



## baby D

Hey girls, glad to see you're all well...despite daft parents and winter coats!

Am feeling a little left out...it would seem i don't get any antenantal classes as i have already had a child (...9 years ago....) not even entitled to the BF classes, even though i never attended them last time as i bottle-fed my son...am seriously considering BF this time though so wanted to attend the sessions! :hissy:

I was really looking forward to antenatal time - breaks up third tri a little, plus my OH hasn't had a child before, so he would also have liked and bennefited from the classes....so much has changed too so think the classes would have still been of bennefit to me!


----------



## helen1234

i'm here lol, not ditched you, been and took my mum to black country museum yesterday we have a fascination with museums and old houses in my family. was really cold.
got all prepared for halloween had a box of freddos togive out, my pumpkin was carved and lit in the window, and we had bout 4 visitors lol was gutted although i don't let rosie go out trick treating i like it when the kids come here lol.

baby has been pretty quiet today compared to the last few days, but do et a nudge when least expect it,
so jealous biscuit you having your summer now brrrrr its freezing here wet and horrid. now the kitchen is practically finished just blinds and plinths and skirting boards to do and put cupboard up to hide the combi boiler, we are emptying the spare room tomorrow get the plasterer in to do that and stairs n landing, then hope fully fit the new bannister and have it painted, i'm doing that cream be safe again lol, going to do the nursery lemony cream colour, mamas n papa's zeddy parsnip and i budgeted £400 on curtains bedding etc, but i don't think it will come to that now cos me mum give me £100 for moses basket. and i am having the rocking chair from kiddicare instead of mothercare tis £100 cheaper.
had my poncho come today as well

https://www.scrummy-mummy.com/busybaby-breastfeeding-wrap-nursing-cover-nursing-poncho-p-114.html

that combined with the sling i will bf in the middle of anywhere, its just right for being discreet, if i got to feed i will do it anywhere but i just don't want to be stared at and this just eliminates it. i'm petrified of bf if i'm honest i tried with rosie and felt embarressed and i was on my own, babies suck so hard lol i thought it was goingto be like a lick lol but.... i'm preparing myself and going to have a bash prob only do it till he's being weaned anyway, my friends baby is 2 and he pulls at her top all the time, i can't be doing with that lol.
i've rambled havent i lol
xxx


----------



## elm

That's really silly baby D! Have you made a fuss about it? They're supposed to be encouraging breastfeeding and it's their best interest to have your man clued up about what's going on so it's easier for them when you're in labour. 

Love the poncho Helen! Did you get a pink one or did you get one of the other colours before they went out of stock?

Chicken's not moving as much as normal, he's right low down - keep feeling the odd squirm. Think he must be busy growing today so he's putting all his energy into that and keeping my bladder company.

*MOUSERAT WATCH DAY FOUR*

Nothing. Got him some new meat. 

We've been out for lunch and have done a bit of shopping. Got chicken 3 t-shirts and a pair of shorts all for £2.25 which was quite a bargain. 

xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

baby d i dont get the classes either because iv had a child :( even though last time i went but nearly fainted after being there 10 minutes and got sent to labour ward lol!! so i missed it all last time and dont get it this time :(


----------



## Dragonfly

sitting here wondering why i havnt blown up with weight yet as I was looking at someting that said healthy weights i should be during pregnancy and I have only gained a few lbs, not even worth talking about weight so that means then the baby weights nothing? i seen a break down of plecenta and baby weight. So am i unhealthy? I got this big bloody belly here and feel like I weigh a ton though. I do eat less as I feel sick and was really sick at the start now i am worried that the baby is not getting enough of me as i gluten intolerant and most the foods i did like i hate now and have little. It seems to be ok in scans for size and all but is it? should i not have gained stone and stone? will it come on at the end? i dont think i would like it really if it did though for the price of gluten free food and how hard it is to get. My poor stomach cant take much! near threw up after 3 small pieces of toast last night and an oj. Was to much. And I was a fat tub before this, still am but weight is stuck. 

ok i am moaning now.

good to see you back helen. right I am hungary i need to eat something else lol


----------



## helen1234

i got the black one Elm thought it'd go with anything then, its lovely cosy but light as well and folds down to nothing, melbo gave me the idea, just need me sling now, one with no buckles pref and esay to put on as well, so will have a shop about.

BABYD: i've got a child and they letting me go i'd put my foot down what a load of crap, its not just about you its your oh aswell like you say, i'd be writing letters and spitting feathers at them on the phone too i've never heard anything so absurd. nhs is nhs regardless of area so wy let us in the west midlands and not in other places. it makes life easier as well for them if we are more equipped as to whats going to happen. grrrrr give me their phone number lol i'll tell em. what with work etc. i got no fuse let alone a short one lol
xx


----------



## baby D

helen1234 said:


> i got the black one Elm thought it'd go with anything then, its lovely cosy but light as well and folds down to nothing, melbo gave me the idea, just need me sling now, one with no buckles pref and esay to put on as well, so will have a shop about.
> 
> BABYD: i've got a child and they letting me go i'd put my foot down what a load of crap, its not just about you its your oh aswell like you say, i'd be writing letters and spitting feathers at them on the phone too i've never heard anything so absurd. nhs is nhs regardless of area so wy let us in the west midlands and not in other places. it makes life easier as well for them if we are more equipped as to whats going to happen. grrrrr give me their phone number lol i'll tell em. what with work etc. i got no fuse let alone a short one lol
> xx

HAHA! Thanks hun - i really am tempted to let you lose on them.....grr.... i really do want to go...no fair! Might mention it to midwife again tomorrow....


----------



## helen1234

rosie found some baby photo's lol, i cant believe how much they change month to month.
i know i'm going to take so many photo's of this one.
rosie had hardly any hair when she were little can't believe its so thick and curly but like me has the need to straighten it out lol
x
 



Attached Files:







6 mth.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









3 days.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 2









1 yr.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2









2 yr.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 2









6 yr.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## helen1234

and now lol such a poser lol
 



Attached Files:







13 yr.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5









rosie.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2









rosies.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dragonfly

She is very pretty. 

TMI but i have constipiation and it hurts :( and nothing to help it as the OJ off the milk man will make me gassy and kill Darren and all the pets in the house with smell.


----------



## biscuit

Rosie is a very pretty girl Helen, who can blame her for posing with a face like that.

Can't believe some of you guys are being refused antenatal classes! That's awful! I would really kick up stink about that.

We have had an absolutely glorious weekend weather wise. Sunny blue skies, perfect temperature and everything smells all summery. Spoke to my mum and dad on Saturday night and the poor things have had their first taste of snow for the season already! I do miss the snow, we get a winter over here but not the kind that makes you want to curl up on the sofa with a hot chocolate and Christmas is just not the same.

I am sooooo tired. Had a very relaxing weekend really but having a lot of trouble sleeping recently and tend to wake up more tired than I was when I went to bed. Getting really fed up of working and feeling busy all the time. I feel like the baby is going to arrive before I have had any spare time to think about it. Wish I could stop work sooner but we need the money so I have to keep going until Christmas.

Baby seems to be getting a lot stronger these days. When she moves now it makes my whole belly jiggle! Very cool to watch and feel. She must be getting big as I can feel her poking me right under my ribs.

Anyway, I am at work so I had better get back to it. Hope you are all sleeping soundly.


----------



## elm

Rosie is gorgeous Helen! That's quite a collar in that first photo.... :rofl:!!!

Hope everyone survived your constipation Dragonfly and it's better now :hugs:.

I'm going to stop Mouserat watch in the hope that if I'm not reporting there will be something to report. 

Had a right emotional weekend, everything has been getting to me and I've been feeling really down and teary and horrible. My DP has been lovely (he's cleared loads of stuff out today and done some cleaning and been generally lovely). Got really stressed about my car and needing a car seat and it all being hugely complicated and expensive and not being able to get my head around anything. xLaurax has been hugely lovely though (which also made me cry!!!).

Hope this hormonal stage passes really soon. I need some sanity!

Hope you're all doing well :hugs: xxx


----------



## elm

Hello biscuit, I was posting when you were! I'm glad it's not really hot here as I'd find that worse that the cold at this size but I keep worrying about slipping over and hurting Chicken when it's icy. 

He's been kicking loads today and I've started noticing my stomach move through clothing - it's strange!!

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

do not mention loos i just ate ice cream with a flake on it, yes a whole one and I am nervous it may want back out the back door as i have no udea where i am storing it all as its not shifting and i am sore. Totally TMI sorry but I am open like that lol 

Baby has been making me wobble again today and OH hasnt a chance on seeing it! really peeing me off trying to get him to look at the right time and baby to move for him. 

Stomach is stretched to the limit and i look like my belly has changed shape? hope it aint dropped! looks more sticky out for some reason. Like it grew over night. 

totally boring day today! have to again annoy oh to get his mate with the van so i can get the junk out of this spare room and the new floor down i am going spare with noting to do. Ok i aint doing the floor but needs done so i can go and look at the room. 

My parents got that scum bag in the paper the rapist pedo that beat a women and her dad up all on cam, deserved it! sunday world if you get it there. Showed the cam stills they caught of him and his women battering this other women while they held their child the rapists kid! who does that??? arseholes. They are not nice poeple at all and no one wants them around there as all the do is intimadate people. 
They wont look at me however, i tried to stare them out one day to start something but both looked at the ground. so they know if they start on my fam there will be trouble.


----------



## LuluBee

Helen - those pictures of Rosie or gorgeous! Is she getting all excited about the baby now? How is your friend who had the baby last week?
Elm - hope your little visitor (I won't mention his name incase I tempt fate!) gets his comeuppence (sp????) soon! Hope you're feeling better about the money situation, it's been freaking me out completely the past few weeks
Biscuit - I'm so so jealous, I want to see some sunshine!
Hope you're feeling better Dragonfly

I had the most lovely weekend. The Museum that I work at (The Herbert in Coventry - was on the news if u live in the Midlands) re-opened this week and I have spent the past 3 years working on it. I couldn't get to the official opening, but Matt took me on Saturday to have a look round. All my team were there and my boss was so lovely, I just had a really nice day. 

I did make the mistake of drinking half a pint of lager on Saturday evening though! After seeing all the reports in the news this week Matt convinced me that half a pint wouldn't hurt. I felt like I'd gone out drinking first thing in the morning - it gave me such a headache and made me feel really icky. I don't think Pip likes alcohol!


----------



## Dragonfly

I wont feel good for a while unfortunatly i havent done from the beginning of being pregnant. I am never doing this again! 

woke up with a headache this morning and all sore. I am looking at the amount of weeks left and sick of moaning for that floor to be lifted in nursary as i need somehere to put the baby stuff. 

no other news. :(


----------



## Blah11

GUYS I GOT A JACKET IN PRIMARK :D

it's quite ugly but it'll do and it was only £25 yipee. Also got 10 bibs for £3 O.O and some qt vests and a little baby grow. Primark is so cheap.

Oh and I went to 'PastaHut' yday and was so unimpressed :( I got a carbonara tagliateli and wished i'd of just got a pizza :'( Never again! My garlic bread was yummy though.

Baby is being naughty recently and kicking me really low down and it hurts. Oh well, atleast she's moving about :)


----------



## xLaurax

Hello Girlies!!!

Well what a weekend i've had lol... it went from bad to bloody brilliant lol, wierd how things can change over the space of an hour!

Anyway my organisational side kicked in yet again this weekend and i can now confirm i have absolutly everything i need to baby!! woooooo!!!!

Sainsburys had a 1/3 off all baby things, clothes, nappies etc etc so i took advantage of that offer! I think we must of spent about £120 in there but are well stocked up! I also got everything i need for my hospital bag too!! I'll take some pics of everything later on, i just need to show my OH what i bought today and then put it away! Also went to babies'r'us this weekend and got all the healthcare bits and pieces i wanted aswell as a few choice items. Ofcourse i have bought more clothes for my wee little man. OH is fuming at the fact baby has more clothes than both of us put together lol!!

I bought a large jumer for me this weekend as none of mine cover my belly anymore, and this on is so nice and snuggly! Bargain of £5 in Makro!

Oooooo also, i may be starting my maternity leave in 2 weeks, i'll find out wednesday - work owe me loads of holiday and if they can't give me a lump sum of what i'm owed i'm going to be starting it in 2 weeks... feels so early to stop but tbh i will be glad of it.

I went for my 28 week midwife appt last week, had my bloods done and i'm still measuring really big, shes going to see what i am in a couple of weeks and if i'm still big then shes sending me for a growth scan. And baby is now engaging... no wonder my pelvis and hips hurt so much! James is fascinated with watching my belly at night... baby goes so mad and my belly wobbles all over the show lol!

Dragonfly - Sorry to hear your still not feeling any better....

Mandy - I've got a few bits from primark, absolute bargains some of the things, my dads been sending me things once a month and now i have something for every size up to 18 months lol! I've just gotta find somewhere to put all his older stuff now.

Helen - Rosie is a stunner, good on her for posing like that! I love that poncho, i would buy one but i know i would go off wearing something like that very quickly.... i'm hoping if we go out and i need to feed i can express for these times.

Lulu - Glad you got to the museum and sorry to hear you didn't feel too good after having half a lager!

Elm - Didn't mean to upset you lol, i'll pm you this evening when my oh gets home from work with all the info hes managed to find out. Hope someway we can sort it out!! :) I've been so hormonal since about week 20, i burst into tears at the smallest thing, it puzzles my oh sometimes!!

Biscuit - Glad you have nice weather, around here it is bloody freezing.... I just wanna stay in bed lol.

Hope everyone else is well too!! :)

xxx


----------



## LuluBee

How are you so organised Laura? I wish I could be!

Here's some pictures of our nursery so far, are just waiting for the furniture to be delivered now.
 



Attached Files:







bb pip's nursery.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6









bb pip's nursery 2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









bb pip's nursery 3.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5









bb pip's nursery 4.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xLaurax

Pass - Not too sure how i am so organised tbh lol! Until i became pregnant i was the most unorganised person going but now you can't stop me!

The nursery looks gorgeous hun... bet you can't wait to get the furniture in :) xxx


----------



## Blah11

omg i love that lime green theme :) rly unusual too.

+ you guys are far too organised >.< I've still loads to get! not even ordered pram yet. I'd be screwed if she arrived early. don't even have a carseat to take her home in!


----------



## helen1234

love the nursery lulu, we did the first step in clearing the spare room threw 3 bin bags in the skip, just tools and tumble dryer to go, we're getting rid of those into the shed this wknd, then having the room plastered wknd after, and plumber out the radiator on, only got stairs and landing to plaster ad we're all done, apart from the odd bit in the kitchen.

rosies really shy she takes photo's on her phone and puts them on her bebo thing, she's ate pasta and tomato sauce for her tea and craig n i had roast chicken roast potatoes, mash, and veg. i give up lol teens grrrrr worse than toddlers. she actually turned round and said yesterday 'i don't like bread anymore' one of those phases. i'm lucky i get words and not grunts like some of my friends.
babies are great they come ome with a book sayig what to do. i want to know where the teen manual went lol.

my boss werent in today and i got signatures saying i've never been seen using my moby at work before lol, not one person has stood in his defence. i cant wait to see his face when he finds out the horrid little man. i have my grievance about my office door wednesday and my appeal hearing with the big boss on friday.

had my 28 wk appt today i'm measuring two weeks ahead too laura, i'm not worried though i got big with rosie about now and then she went breech till 36 wks and then turned and engaged by 37 wks.
its says on my notes ceph free think that head down and not engaged. had full blood count done as well but they don't usually do those till 34wks at our surgery but cos i'm prone to anameia anyway.
xxx


----------



## elm

xLaurax said:


> Elm - Didn't mean to upset you lol, i'll pm you this evening when my oh gets home from work with all the info hes managed to find out. Hope someway we can sort it out!! :) I've been so hormonal since about week 20, i burst into tears at the smallest thing, it puzzles my oh sometimes!!

I was being overwhelmed by your loveliness and it made me all teary! Really appreciate you checking the info for me. I found a second hand one on a Smart car forum so I've messaged the man for a price. If you can let me know your findings when you can that'd be great - there's no rush at all for it :hugs: x

Really don't know what to do about my car though - I don't want to spend loads of money on it then not want to drive LO anywhere because I'm scared of crashing and hurting him. My car feels a bit unstable sometimes, it gets blown around when it's windy and I feel like it's going to tip over sometimes when I got round corners too fast.... Then there's my whole scared of fast roads thing.... :dohh:

I'm also really impressed with your level of organisation! Chicken's stuff is all over the place - I've had to leave a load of stuff at my parents that I need to sort in to ages, haven't got a clue how much we've got for newborn / 0-3 months (or anything else come to that....:rofl:)

Mandy - I've got some great Primark deals too, they're great for huge tops and granny pants!!! Think I'll be getting more of them instead of disposable ones after Helen compared them to wearing a shower cap :rofl: Think their scratch mits are really cheap (50p / £1?) we got some a while ago and I'm thinking that they're the sort of thing that disappear quite easily.

Love your nursery LuluBee, especially the giraffes on the curtains - they're lovely! Glad everything went well at your museum and you had a good time. Think you've put me off having the small glass of wine I was debating with myself about having when we go away! Might leave it til Christmas...

Hope everything goes really well with your hearings Helen. Are Rosie's results due back at the end of this week or is it next week? I'm having my bloods done at my 28 week appointment to (for aneamia and anti things) - is that a full blood count or is that something different? Will be interesting what I'm measuring at - so glad they're not measuring my thighs and bottom :rofl:

Hope you're feeling better Dragonfly.

:hug: xxx

(I'm going on holiday in 4 sleeps!!! :happydance:)


----------



## baby D

Hello ladies x 

I had my 28 week check today too, but LO is measring a week and a bit behind! Midwife said it was normal and not to worry but she has always measred on the dot untill today - so i am a little worried? Why would she suddenly stop/slow down her growth? Also asked again about antenatal classes...made my case in a slight rant style! But, still the answer was sorry, i understand your frustration, but NO!!!!

lULU, the nursery really is looking lovely x

Sorry to hear you're still suffering dragonfly x

I CANNOT SLEEP AT THE MOMENT...SO EXHAUSTED....role on mat leave x


----------



## Dragonfly

oh ffs I am such a climbsy bitch now! i go and make cereal, drop the bag of sugar on the floor, bang my bump off the fridge door when opening it and then.....

sit down and throw half the bowl around myself and have to go and get changed and clean up the sofa for it was covered in milk and lucky its leather! come back and its definatly all soggy and it was the last of the box to. :( I am so sick of throwing food around myself! how is that a pregnancy thing though??? i never wa slikethat before no i cant have a top on for more than an hour before there is food down it.


----------



## helen1234

dragonfly you make me giggle you do, your as bad as me for clumsiness.
i'm having the air bag in my car switched off beginnning of dec so can put bubba in the front of the car i don't think it'll fit in the back. lol at you and the corners elm, my betty beetle corners like its on rails lol, its mega. prob be swappping it for a zafira in the spring, theres gonna be tears i'm tellin ya

i had full blood count so not sure if thats the whole thing or i'll have another one at 34 wks.

rosies results should be back next monday i'm taking it no news is good news not going to stress over it.
i hardly slept last nite cos i were stressing about getting my co-workers to sign my paper saying they never seen me using my phone and shutting the door to conceal me doing it. but as it happens they couldnt wait to put their name on it i have 13 out of 13 employees to sign. so eat that poisoned dwarf of a boss lol. 29 days left at work till mat leave wooo hooo.
xx


----------



## Michelle100

HAHAHAHAHAHA...POISONED DWARF OF A BOSS!! Way to go Helen!
Dragonfly your clumsiness, as silly as it seems is all part of it...I'm going through it as well, especially throwing food all over self. I hope you feel better soon hon.
Lulu your nursery is lovely and I'm glad Matt took you to the museum! At least you got to see what all your hard work accomplished!
Elm, it's so frustrating at times isnt it? Especially unfair when we have so many raging hormones and things are hard tough enough as it is. I hope you get everything sorted out soon hon.


----------



## biscuit

I can't believe we are all getting our 28 week appointments already! It seems not that long ago since we were all getting excited about our 21 week scans. Imagine how much bigger our babies have gotten since then! I've got my appointment tomorrow morning. I love it when the appointments come around, it seems like we have reached another milestone. 

Lulu, the nursery looks really cute. Wish I could do more decorating in ours but we rent and the landlord is quite strict about what we do to the place, not even allowed picture hooks! Might look for some removable transfer things for the walls or something though. Mandy, don't feel bad about being disorganised. You should see my nursery, it's just a dumping ground for everything we haven't found space for since we moved and I just like to keep the door shut and ignore it. I suppose it is about time we started to think about car seats and stuff, just incase. My book says I should have my hospital bag ready from 30 weeks. What do I need in my hospital bag? I suppose there are loads of good lists on the internet for that, I'll have a look soon.

Elm, I can't believe you were online at the same time as me the other day. Nobody is ever here when I post so I tend to just do a quick post and sign off. We could have had a chat. 

BabyD, I am having a lot of trouble sleeping at the moment too. I get a really sore back if I lie in one position for long so I am constantly turning over and wriggling about. My poor OH is kept awake all night too. Ohh well, he'd better get used to it I suppose. Really looking forward to stopping work soon, only another 6 weeks maybe!

baby has had her feet jammed up near my ribs for the past few days and every now and then she gives me a good kick. It's not comfy at all but I love being able to feel her.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have had enough of the noise in this once quiet estate. Someones bloody house alarm goes off at the crack of dawn and its infuraiting and they have it going for an house winding me up! this is not good for my hormones in the morning. I was near dosing back to sleep when it started again and thats happening way to much! i must find that house cause if they arnt in and their alarm is gouing off i am sticking a nasty note on the door! 

can i complain to the council even though i dont live in a council house? 

anyway the neighbours dog is a pest! its about a foot long and sounds like its being murdered when i let my dogs out for a pee in the moring and my dosg dont even pay attention to it they just get on with their pee and come back in and its still sounding like a choked amplified goose on drugs in there! 
I said to the owner who sometimes talkis to me (i think she is a druggie as she dosnt seem half with it) but said i take my dogs in when they bark as i dont want them disturbing her cause she smokes out her back on the phone alot. that was a hint to shut yuour dam dog up! no she ignores it like the other dog which looks like a walking skeleton and dosnt flinch or bark at no one because she has nev er walked it in the whole 4 yesrs she has lived there, It used t o bark. it now has walked in a straight line causing a permant grass line which is so weird looking when I look down on it from upstairs. the dog is very bored. Hers stays out there all night! we open the kitch window and that sets it off. 
Mr Dragonfly has been shouting abuse at it in the morninngs and dosnt care who hears him as he isnt a morning person. Has called it a rat and she was in her garden! 

and breath! 

now this day better be ok as i didnt feel well last night and relised that suki orange had sodium benzonate in it and made me feel ill, i could have swore that was a poisin.


----------



## Blah11

Helen - I got my full blood count taken at 28weeks too, think it's the norm here. 

+ just a bit of side info i measured bang on 28cms at bang on 28 weeks lol

BabyD - I feel your pain :( I'm really uncomfortable and my hips with my SPD is getting worse and worse everyday.

:rofl: @ 'choked amplified goose on drugs'



It's my birthday on Friday so I just ordered my charm bracelet that my OH is buying me :cloud9: Also off work on Friday and the week after, yipee, can't wait :D need a break!


----------



## Dragonfly

baby is poking at my cervex , it hasnt kicked but its knocking around low today and its like little stabbing pain when it does that. I dont like it. :( got a bit of a headache coming to. not liking this day. 

My mum understandss none of my worries and calls me stupid because she never had any worries all throgh her pregnancies! well good for you mum! but then she dosnt really care anyway. 

miffed now because i worked hard on a loca site here and i didnt get a thank you cert, stupid thing anyway but because they didnt like my opinion on some old crumbling wreak of a biulding i got slaughtered and now they are handing out things for contributions. errm i do your oitside advertising and make vids for your stupid site least they could do was give me one. 
sounds petty but i have worked for lots of sites and i never get a thanks for them. I even helped create one and was removed from admin because i was pregnant?? how weird!


----------



## Blah11

I think my bubs is now head down :D I've been getting kicked in the ribs which hasnt happened before.

+ I know what you mean dragonfly, it costs nothing to say thankyou. Same goes for miserable people who never smile!


----------



## Dragonfly

well up came my breakfast! lay in bed there for a while trying to settle stomach and stop the head going dizzy and no amount of that helped. Baby was kicking my ribs and seems to be not miving feet now its moving down the bottom again. still panicing about premature labour for some reason. I just dont feel right today at all. I am almost scared to ever eat my breakfast now as i am so sick of trying to keep it down in the mornings, dosnt matter if i am sick or not before it. Now i feel floaty and dazzed.


----------



## LuluBee

Glad you all liked Pip's nursery, I can't wait to get the furniture in there and pack everything away ready for him to arrive. Had a mad panic last night as there were a couple of spots of blood when I went to the toilet. But there hasn't been anything since then and there were only a couple of teeny tiny spots so I'm thinking everything is fine. Listened in to Pip's heartbeat this morning and he seems perfectly happy.

Baby D I saw your post in 3rd Tri about your Mum being around when you're in labour. I have the same problem, my Mum's a nurse and is insistent that she will be around for the labour. But she is so clingy she just smothers me and I desperately want this to be about me and Matt and little Alex but I also know how much it will upset her. If you come up with any ideas on how to break the news gently let me know!

Am attaching a bump picture, am quite proud of my neat little bump considering I've been on bed rest for 8 weeks now and eat everything in sight!
 



Attached Files:







bump 28wks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dragonfly

oh i must post my bump pic here to, i do on that other thread but so many commentthere it gets lost. 
My mate has just text me after seeing my bump pic on bebo and said i was twice the size of her :( i dont know what way to take that. 
still sick, only out of bed,. i am freaking baby is not as active and i feel pressure on my fanny :blush:and just sick! 
really am worrying here,.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2646.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LuluBee

I shouldn't worry Dragonfly, my sister isdue on the 15th Jan and her bump is tiny - we're all different aren't we! Pip has been really quiet the last few days and is lying very low down. I was worried about him this morning so put my doppler on to have a listen, he sounds fine. From what others have said I think our babies are concentrating on growing at the moment so are sleeping a little more


----------



## Dragonfly

thats a relief. I can feel some movement but not alot. I feel dizzy, ears ringing again ( i have not had thet since early second tri) and I am trying to hold down food again here. I feel really low to and weak. Plus I think i am getting pressure as its a bit weird the feeling down there. I feel like phoning a midwife but feel i am being stupid. I tell people the opposite in here to call them and i cant even take my own advice.


----------



## helen1234

https://https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/th_04112008033.jpg

lol thats funny everyone has to do one too now 
xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

cool vid its nice to face and all to the name now when i read your posts i know what you sound like. I am far to shy and hate the sound of my own voice and my accent to do that. I sound like an Irish farmer apparently! lol I would end up laughing away and not knowing what to say.


----------



## helen1234

i sound like a farmer as well haha.
i don't like my voice hey ho never mind.
tis fun and everyone should do one now lol
i look scary hehe,


----------



## elm

I've got it loading Helen. Hope everything goes well tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## helen1234

they moved it to thursday now, my so call friend at work has told the manager that i got a few witnesses to sign that i have never been seen using my mobile phone and shutting the door to conceal myself. so they'll prob change their mind about that now, so i will be freezing her out tomorrow, find out who your friends are in these situations.
i've never had crossed words with a friend before but obviously she's more interested bout gaining brownie points from my weirdo boss lol. she loses me as a friend in the process. 13 out of 13 co-workers signed my letter she was the only one who asked for her name to be taken of grrrrr
xx
c'mn elm put a viddy on 
xxx


----------



## elm

She signed something then asked for her name to be taken off? That's weird! Bet your boss got to her to find out what's been going on and threatened her or offered her promotion or something dodgy.

Love you video! You don't sound like a farmer!!!! Can't tell you've not got makeup on or anything. I don't think I have the ability to make a video if I wanted to!!! Haven't got a webcam - there might be a video thing on the digital camera but that's beyond me at present (and I'm REALLY lacking the motivation :rofl:) xxx

Great bumps! 

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

i did it on my phone so kept going out of focus lol.
i did the list when he were off yesterday and she put her name on it. then this morning she asked if she could take it off hmmm dunno. but she must have broke her neck to tell him when i left at 5pm. he had my supervisor in the office as well and asked if it were true lol, my supervisor told him if he is telling the truth and he's genuinely sen me using my moby all the time and shutting the door to conceal it then he's got nothing to worry bout. i don't care i don't speak to him anymore anyway and i've got 28 days till i leave woohoo


----------



## Curlywoo

Just out of interest (and noseyness) What pram/pushchair has everyone decided on? I'm planning on ordering mine this weekend I think and still not 100% certain on my choice. (I'm so indecisive!)

ps: Lulubee, the nursery looks lovely. As does your bump!
Helen, I'm not too clued up on all the stuff with your boss, but did nosey at some of your other posts, and it all sounds like a complete nightmare...at least you get to leave soon!
Dragonfly, Hope your feeling less low and weak soon. Think everyone has days like that. its crappy!


----------



## Blah11

I'm getting a Quinny Buzz with all the extra bits and bobs :D


----------



## Curlywoo

I really like the Quinny Buzz's, what colour are you getting?


----------



## Blah11

Boring black. I like other colours but I don't want to make it sex specific as I want to use it for bubs #2 and want to keep it as clean as poss!


----------



## Curlywoo

Ah that's a good idea. I don't think the black one is boring, because it's an unusual shape it doesn't really matter about colour (If that makes any sense?Ha)


----------



## Dragonfly

I am in rant form. I tried filming my weirdo dog yesterday freaking out because i am sick of him pissing all over my house when anyone even walks past him. just to show that he does this by himself and that i aint beating him with a shovel or something as OH came in and the house was just covered in piss! so when i do that another weird voice comes on the vid that even freaked darren out and he plams everything off. I must play that to you later on. 
Then darren has enough of him as all we did was go to pet him and he piesses then what does he do! at bedtime they are out to loo as usual and up stairs. he takes a massive shit on darrens trousers that is lying on the floor! this is an adult dog ffs that is house trained thats decided to act like a skitzo! it was so bad his trousers had to go in the bin and they where his favorites his mum got him. i have no time for cleaning up piss and shit off a dog that is fully trained and just takes turns when it wants to i have enough to worry about. 

I cant get anyone to help get the junk out of the nursary and i will get getting all the stuff soon to go into it!

i have hardly still felt baby move and i feel empty and its freaking me out. i cant even get to the hospital and am sick of changing apps as no one will take me and its miles away. dont say buses i barely can get into a strangers car only my dads car. and he dosnt want to loose money at work by taking me. 

i dont feel well as usual and have had enough of bad tempers from everyone which is making me worse. i am sick of hearing myself moan! sick of cleaning my house and trying to keep it resonably germ free with this dirty stupid dog. I have no food till tomorrow! i just cant be arsed anymore. 

feel like i will crack up. :( wish baby would at least move propaly to let me knows its really ok.


----------



## helen1234

i've got the silver cross sleepover with classic chassis, i love it but will get a little umbrella buggy when he gets a bit bigger for popping out.
dunno what to say what to do about your dog dragonfly i grew up with dogs and my mum has lots its a territry thing when dogs do that has he had the chop lol.
work is awful this morning, i can't even look at my friend or so called friend she's not only gone behind my back but 12 other co-workers too, they were goingto find out anyway when i handed it to HR but i don't whatr she thought she was going to gain from running in there before i'd even pulled off the car park grrrrr.


----------



## elm

So glad you'll be out of that place soon Helen. You can always have days off sick if it's getting to you and that'll reduce the amount of time you have to spend there even more :hugs: xxx

Curlywoo - I'm not planning on having a pram / pushchair so not getting one til I know it's absolutely necessary. I've got a silk ring sling, an Ellaroo wrap and I'm getting a Moby Wrap -

https://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:nqwxwYRSWiNwDM:https://farm1.static.flickr.com/119/285996772_016612acf3.jpg%3Fv%3D0

probably in blue.

Got no room to store a pram anyway now so really hoping the sling and wraps are as amazing as I'm expecting them to be!!!

Hope you find something that works with your dog Dragonfly. Have you tried asking on dog forums for some advice? 

Good Luck tomorrow Helen - hope it goes really well

:hug: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I did but they say approach him at his level,. i have been at that for weeks and he pees soon as anyone goes near him. Now there he was sitting here in bewteen us calm as anytghing loving the attention and earlier he was peeing all over my sofa with his ear back looking at me petrified. I dont get it. I have had enough of him acting like that. Will see if neutering helps before I give up offically. Have to try everything. But i cant have my floors covered in piss and bacteria with a baby here its freaking me out. 

have calmed down, baby has moved a bit but is hitting somethng down low and i cant get it to move at all no matter what way i sit. 

i am craving sugar for some reason and if i dont get a bag of haribo now i will crack and we dont have a car and are miles away from shops! :(


----------



## helen1234

you could do with dog whisperer, have you googled it. what sort of dog is he?
been so much tension at work my manager is taking it out on other supervisors, pulling them up over tiny things etc... my supervisor gave him a straight talking to apperently and put him in his face. he has little man syndrome and when he talks all you can hear is wah wah wah wah lol, and all the mechanics keeping yelling it in the workshop lol so funny he has no idea its directed at him lol. makes me chuckle inside and makes my day lighter lol. i've got to contact cabs when its been through the work procedures. see where i go next.


----------



## elm

Doesn't sound like you're very optimistic about the outcome Helen? Hope you're pleasently suprised.

How are you supposed to get on his level when there's dog wee everywhere Dragonfly?!! Helen's dog whisperer sounds good.

x


----------



## LuluBee

Hope everything goes well with work Helen, hang on in there and just think not too long left now :hugs:


----------



## Michelle100

Hi girls, thinking about you all. Sorry I havent been on as much lately, I've been doing some relaxing here. I think Don has been nesting, He's been painting everything! Bless him. I have a doc's appointment at the hospital where I'm scheduled to give birth. I'll meet the doctor who is supposed to deliver Benjamin. Getting pretty excited now. How is everyone's baby movements? Lately mine have been more like rolls or pokes. Not strong kicks like they used to be.


----------



## Dragonfly

my baby has hardly moved this past 3 days and its making me nervous. Fair enough it hit me a fe internal digs and is poking around the bottom somewhere but it wasnt like it was a fwe days ago. I see a lot around the same time as me are getting the same. maybe baby has moved?? moved so much i cant feel it! 

not a good start to the day today. darren peed off withhis bro and no one to help me get the shopping in which is now being delvered very late! i am starving and dizzy from lack of food and dont have the energy for tesco man to stand there and do nothing while i scramble arond in crates picking stuff out that they never bother to bag for me when i ask. Electric was out for a good while there. Havnt been sick yet but its on the way and likely when the tesco man pulls up. he may bloody wait! i waited for him. 

80 days for me to go and its flown that 20 days. i do wsh our babies would make our bellies wobble to let us know they are ok. :(


----------



## Blah11

Dragonfly go get yourself checked out. there's no point sitting in silence getting more and more anxious!

Btw, when you get to about 30 weeks the movements are SO much stronger. Mine hurt now if she kicks me in the ribs or hips.


----------



## LuluBee

Ooooh I'm looking forward to that! Pip's been dancing around a bit more todya - but that might have something to do with the lollipop I've just eaten!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no way to get out anywhere and no money. The midwives finish work in my town at 10am! great working hours for them and the hospital in miles away and i have no car. i dont do buses i aint well enough to take a panic attack and throw up on one. baby is moving i an feel it just not as much as it was or hitting the same things as it was. It has causee me pain already by hitting something down below. I am tryig to keep cool about it, its done this before on me takes notions and then goes quiet.


----------



## helen1234

bubba has his quiet days and then like today doing somersaults. could you get down to the docs when your oh gets in from work, how do you usually get to your appt's? don't worry yourself you been getting the odd digs so thats something.
my so called mate confronted me in the kitchen this morning asked me what me what my problem was lol. i said didnt have a problem but maybe she did as she ignored me yesterday. the cheek of her grrrrr i said maybe she felt guilty over something and maybe she wanted to tell me something. she walked off and my boss has taken her to lunch now lol, as if i'm that bothered lol don't she realise i got a baby on the way, a great partner a lovely house nearly done and a fab family and..... i leave this stink hole on 26 working days lol. i mean get a life woman lol she's a lonely old spinster who lost her children to her ex husband cos she didnt want them and her new hubby is working in the middle east and she has no mates apart from me at work. i cant stand two faced people who tread on others to gain promotion and brownie points.
maybe i'm too honest and loyal for my own good. ok rant over deep breaths lol.
hope everyones having a good day.
ps my office door hearing went well think i put myself over calmly and clearly if i don't say so myself hehe. cant wait to hear my bosses excuse over that one. 
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Well if i wasnt pregnant I would take myself on a motorbike but that not practical now that I am and darren dosnt drive cars only bikes also. my dad would have to take me and he is working and far to busy running around after the rest of them. My mum would atcually crack up if i had an app on the same time as she had her dinner or sometihng. and next weeks hos app is at 6.30pm so thats got to put her out. mum forst not kids with her. I may hold out till wed and hopefully i have a good app as i am not sure what happens with a midwife but hopefully they will do a lot as i habnt been able to attend all the time. 
will also ask about the anti natel classes in my house as one offered to have a midwife call to me as i couldnt make it to hospital. 
i dread labour in case my dads working but in that case he will have to leave work or get out of his bed as taxis are arsholes here and lie to you when they will arrive and some wont lift women in labour in case they ruin their car or some crap like that. and ambulance dont come for either for labour. 
they really couldnt give a dam here if you got there or not and my worst fear is having baby at home or in a car. 

get that boss wanker of yours! sounds liek a dick head. hate people being treated bad.


----------



## elm

Glad your hearing went well Helen :hugs: What's that 'friend' on about? How can she even ask if you've got a problem when she asked for her name to be taken off that thing??? Must be really dense.

Nice to see you Michelle :) What a lovely man you have. Hope you're helping be selecting the colours for things x

Not looking forwards to the painful kicks Mandy - he makes me jump sometimes now. I'm thinking painful kicks might be more freaky, but I'm sure I won't mind them once they start!

Have you thought about having a home birth Dragonfly?

I'd love a home birth :cry:... Thinking of putting water birth on my birth plan but there's only one water thing at the hospital so might not get it anyway.

:hug: xxx


----------



## helen1234

:hugs: sorry you keep feeling like this hope they get a midwife out to you, do you live in the sticks then the docs being a distance away.

well my so called friend has topped it now, she has made a complaint about me having a go at her in the kitchen, if i werent so tired and have bad stretching pains i'd have a real go, but to be honest i'm a right wimp lol, and she knows it too, i couldnt have a go at myself in a mirror lol, but i will stand up for myself. 
thing is there was one of the old mechs in there and he told hr that she made a snide comment asking if i were going to ignore her thus making an atmosphere and he told them all i did was say 'you weremin the office all day and didnt ignore her' and that it was all her and that i just stood there gobsmacked lol totally backfired, i werent gobsmacked she had a go but gobsmacked she had the nerve to have a go when she scuttled off the manager told him i'd made a list of 13 witnesses stating they never seen me shutting the office door to conceal myself on the phone lol. and she was one of the witnesses that put her name on it:rofl: so what does that make her look like lol... omg all this just isnt me at all my friends are gobsmacked that this has happened to me. she doesnt realise but i find everything else from other co-workers as to what is being said and done and they come and tell me or tell my supervisor and he called me after work lol. my supervisor has even recorded conversations and replayed them back lol. its like being i my own soap haha.

xx


----------



## elm

Sounds mad Helen! Really glad you're keeping a sense of humour about it :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Isn't she at all worried about what it's going to be like at work for her? No one is going to trust her or want to be around her as everyone knows what she's like now. She'll be stuck with the stupid boss man (if he stays there).

xxx


----------



## baby D

Hello ladies x Hope you and little ones are all well x 

Am knackered....really looking forward to mat leave!


----------



## Dragonfly

elm thats my biggest fear giving birth at home! no gas, air or medical help if baby needs it. no way. would feel safe in hospital. I live outside a town about 2 mile. dont sound much from docs but its a long walk and i cant go that far, the stairs are near killing me. bad back now and spd pain on and off. City is 7 mile away. dont wory i will get to hpspital for labour! i will be demanding and screaming for any way there and will get there. dad will be on call. or even my bro who is very inrelaiable if i can get him. 

anyway my mate got me stuff today! bless her. got me loads of toiletries for my hospital bag, cloths for baby, wipes,nappies,cotton wool. shampoo,hair brush,face bloths, bag,bed socks! loads of stuff ! she is giving me her cot down to she had for her baby. just need a matress. And i have everything choosen on mothercare and kiddicare. cant wait to get money.


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> Sounds mad Helen! Really glad you're keeping a sense of humour about it :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Isn't she at all worried about what it's going to be like at work for her? No one is going to trust her or want to be around her as everyone knows what she's like now. She'll be stuck with the stupid boss man (if he stays there).
> 
> xxx

hit the nail on the head there.

she already had the title of office gossip. but now they call her the mole lol.
what keeps me going is that i have lots and lots of people who come up to me and tell me not to give up. they say he drones on when in a conversation with him lol, and all day i can hear the mechanics shouting wah wah wah wah like duck noises ripping the pee out of him, now i can hear them other side of the workshop in my office (without a door now lol) then he can hear them doing it too, but he's so far up his own backside he don't realise, if i were miserable at work i'd get signed off but i actually really like it in between the crap lol
xx


----------



## Michelle100

Glad your hearing went well Helen. I guess you're so looking forward to mat leave.
Dragonfly, you really should have some sort of plan in place for emergencies. I dont want to make you more anxious than you are but isnt there a good friend or someone who can run you in to see your doc or midwife? I am giving birth in a hospital and hr and half away, that was my choice because the hospital closest to me doesnt have all the latest and greatest techy stuff that the larger one has outside of my town. But I have plans in place just in case. There are all sorts of scenarios that are playing out, a bunch of "what if's" so I have to make sure everything is taken care of. As for your bubba not moving as much, my LO has slow days as well, and I found out today why the movements have changed. He's no longer breech!! He's in head down position. Dragonfly I hope that when you do get to see a health care professional that you tell him/her about your nausea, your spd and everything you can think of.


----------



## Dragonfly

Michelle100 said:


> Glad your hearing went well Helen. I guess you're so looking forward to mat leave.
> Dragonfly, you really should have some sort of plan in place for emergencies. I dont want to make you more anxious than you are but isnt there a good friend or someone who can run you in to see your doc or midwife? I am giving birth in a hospital and hr and half away, that was my choice because the hospital closest to me doesnt have all the latest and greatest techy stuff that the larger one has outside of my town. But I have plans in place just in case. There are all sorts of scenarios that are playing out, a bunch of "what if's" so I have to make sure everything is taken care of. As for your bubba not moving as much, my LO has slow days as well, and I found out today why the movements have changed. He's no longer breech!! He's in head down position. Dragonfly I hope that when you do get to see a health care professional that you tell him/her about your nausea, your spd and everything you can think of.

well my dad can be reachabe at any point and will take me to the hospital in emergancy. My apps i have to change a fwe times to work around his work but they give me late evening ones now which is handy for dad to take me they just dont seem to call me as much as everyone else here. I have a scan at 13 weeks and booking , 24 weeks and that was it. they found nothing wrong with scan or blood and said my sickness is normal. My own doc i call on the phone to talk to and says its all normal pregnancy stuff and to be honest she was sick of me calling her when i was really bad. 

I have app next week so am looking forward to that one and asking loads of stuff. Then they have given me when to make apps on my card so i can see when i can get up and make them myself. 

I havnt met my midwife or consultant i did ask who midwife was and was just given anyone who was on call. i think thats what they do here. My hospital is only 15 mins at most away and thats with traffic its just up a dual carriageway and through the city. Think you are worse off than me there. I love hospitals for some reason anyway. i know i am probably the only one that does. Soon as i step in i am calm. I would near go there just to feel calm! lol 

I will be fine though, thanks for your concern :blush: 

movements i can feel vibrating about the back again so baby has turned around, its feet wherein my ribs and now i cant feel them but my bowl and cerves are being kicked. So its there, its moving its just changed.


----------



## Michelle100

ooohhh Dragonfly, poking and movements in the cervix area is quite uncomfy isnt it! 
Elm, I do help Don with paint colors..thats the fun part..lol. He's into the painting and I try to clean, but I find sometimes I over do it and end up on the flat of my back with back pain. I don't know aboutthis nesting thing..lol. Still no mouserat?


----------



## Curlywoo

Does anybody know much about cot mattresses? Far too many to choose from, and not entirely sure what I should be looking for. Has anybody bought theirs yet?


----------



## Dragonfly

you should have heard the mice in here last night! my god i thought they where in the same room as me and darren had to ask me to leave the room in case i paniced, even though mice dont scare me. I thoughtthey where in the piano. They where inbetween the floor boards upstairs and making loads of racket. Sounded like they where racing each other and squeaking away up there. Have to get them plug in things. They aint like in the house they are between bits we cant get to , if that makes sence. I know they are in the garage though. 

cot mattress i am getting mine from mother care online as they where the onely ones to have the size nearest to the cot i am getting, i am confused of that many sizes. Mines about £50 aprox. air spung cooler things.


----------



## helen1234

curlywoo, i'm getting a spring mattress so i can use it for when in a bed as well think am getting it from mthercare or toys r us.

well i came from work at 12 in floods and floods of tears, the managing director had me in for my appeal, tried to turn it all against me said that i should only answer my phone in emergencies and i answered it and it were my mum wishing me happy birthday. i said that how does one know if a call is an emergency until its answered and i kept my mum on the line cos i were really upset. he said how do you know he were stood out there a long time, i said cos he was leaning up the doorway to the main office right outside the loo, i said if someone is leaning against something they are resting and it wasnt a coincidance. he said did i realise his wife has cancer and how would i feel if i were him. i went mad at that point i said how does that excuse his behaviour my daughter is poorly but i don't go screaming at people. he asked me why i let my supervisor read the statements and i said cos they arent confidential and if he werent lying what does it matter. i held it together girls dragonfly you'd have been so proud lol its not just for me its for every other preggers girl out there too, got to stand up to bullies.
but when i came out and sat down at my desk i broke down and my supervisor couldnt console me and just told me to go he'd cover me tell i felt ill. 
i wanted to knock that woman out i've never felt rage like that before she was supposed to be my friend and she's told them that i went to Acas and all my intentions, but i suppose she forgot to tell them that they have said that the reason my door was taken off was incase i fell over in the office and no one could see me lol, but we not got to that part yet. its so tireing i just cant do it anymore i know i have to because i cant let them get away with it and i've come this far, but how low is it to excuse yourself using your wifes cancer, sicko or what....
ITS FRIDAYYYYYYY


----------



## Dragonfly

have you joined a union yuo need people behind you to scare them *******s! OMG what a dick! after what happened to me i know your rage! mine went on 3 years and wasnt anything to do with pregnancy but i was treated really bad and was set up i dont know who many times. Had me in tears, had me on flippen medication it was that bad. I hauled in loads of people after I was sacked and my boss looked like a wanker! sitting there refusing to speak tyo people i had given the right to speak for me. He couldnt explain why he done all he did. He wouldnt even appear in court ffs as he was sacked before it all ended. I stil got paid off though as it had to be setled some way. 
He used to give me warnings for silliy things and humilate me. used to pull the chair from underneath me and make me stand while everyone sat around me working! i wasnt allowed to sit apparently at a computer i had to stand. 
his gf used to bit on and on about how she was getting people sacked if she didnt likethem and i heard her! staff used to apprach me and tell me what they where saying about me in the staff room. She didnt like me and he turned because of her. Staff liked me , well most of them the ones that where not liking bosses ass as i was their boss when he wasnt there. could run the place better than him and prived it. 

anyway sorry for rambling on there but seems like you have gotten worse than me with what he done in pregnancy. It makes my piss boil this! i cannot believe that people do this. I am actually glad i dont work as bosses are *******s, i am fine on my own an always fucking doing their jobs and end up getting back stabbed. 

I want to work for th union. I would kick ass. 

wouldnt blame you for crying, i would have to withthe way i am. if i wasnt pregnant yuo would have seen my neck twitching and my face go red, then you may clear the room because its hard to actually control myself after that. I have to walk off. 

Oh oh

i got invited to darrens sisters for xmas dinner where the while fam meet up! only took 4 years for an invite as i sat here alone every xmas with no one and wasnt invited. and they clearly didnt want me there but for some reason they said inthe text are you BOTH coming for xmas dinner :O holy cray! have i finially been excepted! dosnt matter to them if i am preg or not they didnt pay attention to me for 4 years and showed they where not fussed on me. They are a close fam with no outsiders intruding, any ones OH is not really welcome. 
i feel like i cracked some code here lol 

i have heartburn really bad since last night and nothing is helping :(


----------



## helen1234

awwww drqgonfly thaks hun, i could of done with you in the room with me, rang gmb union but they said i had to be a member for so many months before they would help, i'm so mad with myself for crying and feel i should have said more in there as well, i mean how does a person know if a phone call is a emergency unless you answer it grrrr. craig is absolutely livid and so are my close friends and family. i just so want it over now but i'm going to see it till the end. i've got 2 weeks and a week off then 3 weeks till i leave. maybe its going my way and i don't realise but i doubt it the people who interview should be impartial but i felt like i was be interigated was awful. 
i feel like a right wimpy wet sponge i'm just so happy go lucky the life and soul of every party going my friends love me, i got a lovely baby on the way that we spent 3 yrs of hell to get but i feel like shite grrrrr. craig keeps cuddling me and kissing me think he knows i've hit the bottom, i feel on the verge of tears constantly. 
sorry for ranting just wanted to get it out.
luff you all xx


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: oh honey- I'm so sorry. At least it's the weekend now and you've got a few days away from it all. Make sure Craig takes good care of you and spoils you. The next few weeks will probably go quicker than you think and then you'll be out of there and will have a lot more to look forward to that any of the sad people that you've been having to deal with.
Sending you lots of :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah they say that to but i was in it like a week and i was sacked as i seen it coming and they still carried on with the case. Some can be assholes! they could have took you on ffs! 

rant away you have every right to. Revenge would be sweet here if noting else can be done. 

eating cad buttons here watching scary movie 2 in the background and the buttons taste weird! like fruity??? darren says the same they came out of a selection box.


----------



## Dragonfly

_Lingers about thread in hope that someoen will come in. _

what are you all at you have deserted me! I have been in and out of here all morning and the kettle hasnt even been on yet! :O 

my baby is re aranging my insides to suit its comfort needs here! its off my cervex I think and poking all angles. I caught one of two thumbs on cam, but as usual it stops when i get a cam but its really been rumaging around in there and is now poking near ribs again. Thank god! 

i feel like crap but whats new.


----------



## helen1234

i'm here lol, come to lie on the bed i come over all tired, i done three loads of washing 2 on the line but doesnt seem to be drying quick trying to get out the habit of using the tumble cos its in the nursery and will be coming out, so i got everything on clothes horses by the radiators. how elm gets on drying her clothes i dunno cos it does my head in having washing everywhere, i'm geting really big movements and my tummy feels really tender to touch its goes rock hard as well. last night he was being a wiggle bum and i said show daddy how you stick you bum out georgie (pet name) and he did my tummy came right out lol was so funny craigs eyes were like saucers lol said it was the best moment so far awwww.

my supervisor called to make sure i was ok today he said it was really upsetting for him to see me so upset and bawling my eyes out. thought that was so sweet,he said he doesnt care if he gets the sack, its quite clear i'm being bullied into backing down by bringing stuff up in my working life that has nothing to do with the actual incident. so we'll see if it keeps etting too much then my doc has already said she'll sign me off the selfishe thing is i need novembers pay packet to be full salary cos of crimbo and getting the nursery sorted. 
who'sgoing to a bonfire tonight, we're going to our next door neighbours.
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

you can go to your solicator also instead of a union. I remember my solicator shouting at me as he said he would have got it sorted quicker and me more money. Only thing is you will have to pay for him. There has to be more laws on prats like this! and why the union dont let you join is rediculous! have a search around google there has to be something. I will see if i can dig someting up. 

baby quiet now, must have found a comfy place , it was fluffing my intestines earlier.


----------



## helen1234

i spoke to acas they said you have to exhaust the grievance procedures in work and then contact citezens advice and the maybe go through no win no fee or pay for a soliciter, acas cant take it to court as its not discrimination but harrassment and bullying. i got my hearing of the door done but i'll have to appeal that when they've drummed up an excuse for it. so frustrating 
x


----------



## Dragonfly

Ah the papers are always a good one to! disgrace the company and they will have to answer and possibly pay you off to shut you up.hehe.


----------



## Michelle100

Hi everyone. 
Quiet in here today. I hust finished housework, now back is killing me so I'm resting for awhile. I guess everyone is busy or resting as well.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am still about just waiting on all you girls. Bored here as usual. Floor didnt get put down yesterday as darren had better things to do like run around after his mates and get nothing achieved! and his mate was all ready to do it here. so today it would need to go down. I shall be raging if its not. 

I feel sore today, like bloated and windy and when I pee my bump hurts. I must throw in a urine sample in case its a UTI but i dot think so as i had loads of them before and know what they feel like. 
Think its just wind. 
Baby is kicking low again, its made ma gasp a few times with what ever its hit. 

I am 29 weeks today! omg next week is the big 30! freaky! then i am thining god its like only a few weeks from then. Like if i add on 10 weeks now i could have had baby alredy! :O shocking to think of it that way.


----------



## helen1234

i'm here lurking between facebook ebay and here lol.
its raining and i cant be bothered to do anything, i don't want to goto to work i literally hate the place i sooooo regret leaving where i worked before Harley Davidson i had tons and tons of mates all really nice i loved the hairy bker customers and i loved the parties and laughs we had i adored my boss and he adored me grrrrr but can't regret thingscan ya i had 6 yrs there and it was time for me to move on and work closer to home and rumour has it the wolverhampton branch i was at is on its last legs anyway,so was prob meant to be.

we i think we have a name Rhys Alan Owen Westwood lol
now i didnt want the Alan and we promised rosie could choose a middle name as long as it was normal and not neo,scooter,or after rave dj lol she liked owen so good girl lol
then craig decided he wanted to put is middle name in there as well lol but i couldnt disapoint rosie so hence the alan owen lol. who uses middle names anyway.
i still like george but craig says no way.
i cant think of anymore so theres no back up name lol, craig has thought of none.
i like isaac but he hates that as well
so its Rhys Westwood
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Souunds like the name of someone who could be famous that! I like it. 

In a temper with the dam dog again and so is darren. bruce was running around acting all weird again when they are putting down the wooden floor. Peed everywhere cause he wouldnt sit in the kitchen and kept wanting to wreak the place. So I locked him in the conservatory away from it all. Can see him through the doors, he pisses all over that, tried to eat the seat foam again in the sofa and goes for my rose bush I have by the door which i am trying to save as he thinks its his chew toy! it is a rare rose ffs a purple one. He has got many of telling off for this and knows its wrong and hides when I shout at what he is doing. Then I say he has to go outside and he rockets through the house pissing everywhere after we cleaned the whole dam place this morning and pisses all over livingroom. darren has enough of him and has to drag him outside where is is still pissing, how much piss has his dog got! then I take a peek a few times to make sure he isnt making my garden into another mine field and he is sitting eating his own shit again. He is now in the utility room and I know rightly he will eat the contents of the cat little and there is a bin bag in there to he will probably ruin and darren says he wont. 
Honestly this dog knows better he is just stupid and the fact he is walking bacteria is freaking me out. I dont think I can have him around this house at all with a baby. :( 
my other dog is an angel and never wreaked my house and everyone said how nice my huose and garden where when it was just the one dog. 

I could really do with farting here but wind is trapped up high and i cant get it out : (


----------



## helen1234

lol trapped wind lol i know what you mean, 
i'd get him chopped asap, if he's suddenly started with the peeing everywhere thing he's prob marking his territory, and once baby is here with a whole new load of smells he may get worse, can you confine him to the kitchen or something is he a barker? is he drinking more than normal he may have an infection or diabetes or just being stuoid my mum has lots of dogs most stay outside though cos they greyhounds and working feild dogs. it would drive me mad that, need to get it sorted though he'll end up making the house stink and you won't want to be mopping up all the time when baby comes, does he cock his leg up?
x


----------



## Dragonfly

he isnt marking he just pees cause he is scared. He gets shouted at when he does someting wrong and if yuo dont shout at him he knows he has done something wrong and pees anyway ,. so its a give away and you have to go and look for what he has done. He is a german shepherd an easily trained dog and smart one just an idiot. I cant leave him in any room as he will wreaked it with piss! The cat food is in the kitchen and he will go for that, so he cant stay there plus i dont want a dirty dog in my clean kicthen. The conservatory is stinking of piss! and its one of my fav rooms as its filled with nice flowers he likes to wreak. he cant stay outside as he will bark and annoy neighbors and i dont think everyone should have to listen to a barking dog i know my neighbours dog never shuts up. 
I cant keep locking him in rooms,. its not fair, i cant keep an eye on him and i cant keep buying new mops and loads of disinfectant to clean up after him. i will have enough when baby is here and i have said this to darren loads of times. he has hurt the other dog we have as he is to rough also. And that other dog is darrens pride and joy! dare anyone touch a hair on it. 

I checked on him in the utility room and he was pissing all over it again soon as i walked in. Hasnt wreaked it thank god! but he has sucessfully pissed in near every room in this house and thats just today. 

i feel bad for wanting rid but i really have enough to deal with and i want my clean house back again especially with a baby coming in. I have been feeling like this before i was pregnant as i couldnt go out at all without coming home to something being wreaked! Missy is 1 year older than him ad i can leave her and when i get back she is in the same place as she was before and nothing is wreaked. Now she is acting up because of him. I dont even think i can wait for him to be neurtered as it may not solve the problem. Imagine a mid wife being in here and him pissing all overthe house and pulling his stunts!


----------



## Michelle100

Sorry to hear that you're having a bad day with Bruce hon. Seriously sounds like a cartoon dog!! LMAO
Hope everyone is well today, just got in from grocery shopping..I cant do much these days without wanting to lie down. Now Sammi & Don said they would like a home ,ade pizza for supper. So here I go...


----------



## helen1234

sounds like a nerves problem daft dog, not surprised you don't know what to do for the best, i love dogs my mum has loads she breeds working cockers,whippets and cockerpoo's, but i won't have one i cant stand dog muck lol i had it all whe i was a kid hand stands in the stuff my toys being chewed up lol, so i got my 2 persians i can leave them all wknd if i need to as they dont go out i have a big litter tray with a flap on that i empty once a week and they eat dry food so i just fill the bowl right up easy peasy lol i give the long haired one a waft over jobs a good'nlol

just been watching ghostbuster2 and started heaving for no reason lol i got a really weak bladder and started wetting myself so run to the loo and just as i sat down i threw up, managed to grab a towel but held it too close to my face and got covered which made me more sick just got out shower and straightened my hair as well. thats the third time i been proper food sick grrrrr,i'm sure its stress of going to work tomorrow grrrrr....
xx


----------



## elm

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Helen x Hugely proud of you for standing up to them and don't feel bad for crying, I'd have been crying without all the pregnancy hormones (and cry at really pathetic things now I've got them - you're soooooo entitled to a weep now and then with all that going on). Do you know when you'll hear anything else?

Hope you get your dog sorted dragonfly. You can get happy dog plug in smelly things from the vet that make your dog feel more relaxed and happier - maybe that combined with a snip would sort it all out? 

Had a lovely weekend despite Wales being closed (it seems everywhere closed last weekend for the winter...), the weather being awful and having constant backache everytime we got in the car :rofl: It was nice to get away. I've eaten LOADS - think I'm developing a stomach stretchmark from eating too much. They've started appearing near my hips too. Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Really tired xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Hello all you lovely ladies - have had a terrible weekend! Am so tiered...just cannot sleep - have had about 4 hrs sleep in total! So wishing time away till maternity leave starts! My job takes it out of me completely at the mo......

On a happy note me and OH have decided we really do want to be married sooner rather than later....won't be a lavish day, but will be special all the same xx


----------



## elm

OWWWWWWWWWWW!!! My back hurts. I'm going to get it rubbed soon, hope it works - I'm very lucky as my DP knows all about muscles and things so he should be able to make it better for a bit. He's getting things out of the car (in the rain at the moment - poor man!).

Just remembered your cot mattress question Curlywoo - I'm not having a cot so no mattress (having a snugglenest). Just wanted to mention that they have vibrating ones in Toys R Us - not sure what all that's about - probably helps them sleep or something - probably because they're not used to being motionless after being in a womb for 9 months? xxx


----------



## elm

baby D said:


> Hello all you lovely ladies - have had a terrible weekend! Am so tiered...just cannot sleep - have had about 4 hrs sleep in total! So wishing time away till maternity leave starts! My job takes it out of me completely at the mo......
> 
> On a happy note me and OH have decided we really do want to be married sooner rather than later....won't be a lavish day, but will be special all the same xx

Congratulations! xxx :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hope you get more sleep soon and the time passes quickly til you're on mat leave :hugs:

x


----------



## helen1234

glad you had a good time in wales, although it rained last nite and all day today.

bot seen the vibrating cots yet, seems pointless, i saw on baby whisperer that jigging and rocking baby is bad cos you stimulate the senses so they learn to be rocked to sleep instead of dropping off on their own, my friend had a vibrating chair it helped with colic.
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

We have tried all them things to calm him down, even when you approach him on his level being nice and rewarding him he pisses. if he is doing it for attention he certainly is getting it. and he gets loads of attention as i am always in the house and darren plays with them and walks them all the time. Seems there is no pleasing him at all. You cant get up and go intothe kitchen without him running afteryou and diving into a cornor! cant go to loo without him bombing in after you and nervously running around. Defintly abandonment issues. He has been here since jan and we cant seem to train him at all and our other dog is perfectly trained and is admired by everyone that meets her. 

he knows he does wrong i think sometimes he does it out of stupidness and forgets as he seems to remember its wrong when he is caught. We think he likes the hard life for being loving nice and giving him a good up bringing does seem to stick with him. I dont know what happened to him before we got him but he is scared of most men especially tall ones. Anyone tall actually scares him. 

He shit on darrens trousers other night. Just walked over and took a big dump on them in the bedroom and he was let out to the toilet 5 mins before that. And he is house trained! he had to throw his trousers out. It would drive you mental cleaning up after him he is full time. I dontw ant to have to get rid of him and have given him so many chances and still am giving him chances as i dont have the heart to give him away, he has big sad eyes and follows me everwhere and always sticks with me when I am sick i just want him to calm down and see this is his home. 

I seen some pheramone plug in i may get for him it helps nervous dogs. I also have a cat scenting the place as he is acting up to. she pees on my good carpet and everywhere so i need one for her. she is an old cat but hasnt liked him coming in at all. she liked a clean house also once. Other cat is great, loves the dogs and hangs out with them all day, infact they groom her and she is always flufy and nice. 

enough about animalsthey are driving me mad! hormones and wanting a nice clean house dosnt help at all here. 

i just ate a big bowl of ice cream with cad flake crumbled onto it! yummy though i am starving again and feel sick now and there aint much left to eat. Dam appitie has come back big time and i cant keep up with food costs. 

i ran out of oil to :( its freezing and i bet i get a cold fom it. 

cool baby D! dosnt have to be a lavish day thats not what marriage is about. i would prefer it not to be a lavish day but more feelings that money spent. If i where to get married i would just grab him and we would go to a register office and say notihng. Thats why my mum told me to do ! says i am to piss off somewhere and do it and she may have a meal for us when we ome back. bit offended i thought mothers wanted their kids to get married and have a nice day. 

I am watching hot fuss now. 
got flooor down in room well most of it till we send people home andthen found a box we thought we didnt have and could have fnished the room


----------



## LuluBee

Sounds like you all had crappy weekends - apart from Elm and Michelle. Glad you had a lovely time away Elm - it rained all the time we were away in September but it's nice to get the time to spend together isn't it?
Helen - I feel for you with the sickness, mines much more spontaneous now than it ever was in first tri and proper food sick - think it's from really bad heartburn. 
Baby D - :yipee: congratulations on your wedding plans and I hope you've decided to take the day off day
Dragonfly - I hope you get your dog sorted, my cat used to wee right by our front door and nothing we tried stoipped her. In the end we had all the carpets taken up downstairs and laminate put in - since then she's been fine. But God knows what will happen when the baby arrives!

I had a nice weekend, apart from my Mum's constant remarks about how big I am :cry: I actually got out the house yesterday and went to a Christening, was nice to see all my family, but am a bit sore down below now. Would like to spend the day in bed but my aunt has taken it upon herself to come visit this afternoon and Matt's slipped a bit with the housework so will need to do a bit of tidying up :(


----------



## hypnorm

Dragonfly - sorry to hear about your dog, have you had him checked over by the vet to make sure there is no other underlying problem?

Also might be worth speaking to a behaviourist, how old is he? and what breed?
I have a DAP diffuser plug in and that really helped calm my nervy Collie down, but she is still a bit scared of being left and follows you around! if you come at her aggressivly she will pee on floor, i wormed her the other day and she pee'd whilst i was shoving the tablet down her throat.

Can believe i'm in the last 12 weeks now! OH put the cot up for me yesterday so at least i can shove some stuff underneath it!


----------



## Dragonfly

well today has not been good so far. First i accidemtly left the heater on and fell asleep so it was on 5 hours when i woke up sweating and used all our electricity. Think it was £15 its used over the weekend since fri. NO heating and I am freezing and didnt get paid today. I feel ill. 
Darren lost the plot with the dog as he will not listen to anyoe and is peeing everywhere. Then he said he wants rid. Then turns it around on me and blames my cat and wants rid of my cat and threatens to walk out over that dog! i want rid cause darren got so stressed he broke stuff in the house, including my parents wedding present silver wear that dosnt bloody belong to me to break and I will get killed for that! so i am stressed, I cant eat all i can do is cry as i feel bad enouvgh wanting rid of the dog then he rings his mum and bitches to her and puts the blame on me! twisty git! 

the houseis a mess with piss and everything, i cant be arsed to clean it now i dont have the energy and once i clean it its replaced with more piss and my mop is walking germs. He took the dogs out today i want them out of my sight. I really am under far to much stress. I cant cope with this and a baby on the way there are cleaning jobs i now cant do as i am to busy cleaning up after a dog and he is busy complaining the house stinks or dog pee and its wreaked! what does he exspect with that bloody dog wreaking it! i cant take care of a baby and everyone here. 

f*ck this. Off for a cry. loads of other shit getting to me also today. my house is full of junk and i cant get anyone with a car,van or anything to help us yet everyone comes up here and uses us. Had enough of everyone just want to be left on my own as if i want something done i will have to do it myself as usual ..


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs:


----------



## hypnorm

I know its hard to do, but i really think by the sounds of it you should seriously consider rehoming the dog, Its not fair for you to be getting so stressed and its also unfair on the dog who is getting told off all the time and shouted at, it sounds like he needs some TLC with some one who will be able to spend time sorting out all his 'problems' Once the baby is here it will be twice as hard.
It sounds like you have really tried with him, but he might be better suited to another family. Don't beat your self up about it. But i would really consider finding another home for him. The more you shout and scold him the more terrified he will be.

Good luck.


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats what I think to. I thinkhe would be better off somewhere else as when baby comes we cant give him all the attention he is getting now so he would be worse then. I have tried, I have paid so much in vet bills to have him brought back to good health and can only find that he a scatty dog as even she couldnt give him his injection. I dont get it, he has a big house here, gets walked, gets fed well, gets loads of attention as we do treat our pets like kids and he does this. I have even sat and talked to him and said he is making me get rid of him. But he wont ge going anywhere as darren once again has a change of heart , its uaully me that changes my mind. I dont even pay attention to the dog anymore and it breaks my heart. I dont want to get all cuddly with him again as its harder to let go. That sounds so evil I know. I dont bother to shout at him anymore of even when he is scatty i dont go near him for fear of him pissing everywhere. I know the best thing to do and its gettihng in between our relationship this. We where fine before he came along now with baby on the way its he has sparked up stress even more. We arnt stressed about baby by the way we cant wait! but the mroe i think of this baby in here and that dog it dosnt go. 
he eats poo! cat pooh and his own pooh so what if he is near the baby! 
he pees everywhere and you cant have floors like that in a house with a baby!
what if the midwife where to come in and smell pee and see him what he is at!
I cant keep up with cleaning after him and the baby i would have to leave his mess which is not good! 
when baby starts crawling is it going to crawl on pissy floors!
my garden cant even be played in as he has wreaked it and evebn the new grass i put down was wreaked and its all holes and dog pooh as i cant clean it and darren dosnt bother. So baby would never be able to sit outside in the summer.
he sits in his own pee so i cant touch him basically. 
he goes for the cats and i have todl him off makes me think that could be a baby as i cant trust him with what he does. 
i cant afford to replace things he has eaten and distroyed now. god knows what he will get a hold of that belongs to baby and wreak. 

I think i have enough reasons there. but darren says just to neuter him to see first. I dont even have the money for that! i dont havethe patience as this baby is here in jan or even dec! and i certainly dont have the sanity left for it.


----------



## Blah11

Hey ladies how we all doing?

I had a lovely weekend :) was my 21st on Friday so my immediate family and OH went out for dinner. Such a yummy mexian :D Then on Saturday my fam and friends came round for drinks and stuff. Was lovely :) Then yday me and OH had a lazy day. Didn't get up until 3pm and didn't get dressed all day!

OH AND WE HAVE A NAME! She will be named Amelie *something* Barr. My OH is picking the middle name and he hasnt come up with anything yet.

Dragon- you should neuter him first. It sometimes works wonders for dogs in calming them down, and he might be marking as well.


----------



## Blah11

OMG WENT UP A BOX ON MY TICKER :DDDDDDDDDDDD

Frick, only 1 more to go up :| scary!


----------



## Dragonfly

woohoo! great stuff. not long till mine does. it is freaky when it goes up a box near the end. I remember being excited in second tri when it went up only to be scared when i got into third lol


----------



## Michelle100

Sorry for those of you who had a crappy weekend. Mandy that name is lovely! Elm, what is a snuggle nest? We have a bassinet for the first few months as he will be in our room. We have a cot in the nursery. Helen, I sympathize with you being sick, every so often I get sick as well but this has only happened to me in the third tri as I didnt get sick once in first tri. Weird.
Baby D, congrats on your wedding plans. Its bound to be a beautiful day for the both of you, lavish or not. 
Dragonfly, my heart goes out to you. I know how much work it is to try to keep up with the normal work when youre feeling like crap, not to mention all the other unecessary stuff that is thrown at you. Sounds like you have a decision to make, although it is a tough one. *HUGS*


----------



## Dragonfly

have calmed down, darren had dogs out all day and I pottered aroudn the house chilling out and cleaning. To this time the livingroom is stil tidy and bruce is sleeping beside me still! he had a good day running about darrens brotehr house playing with his dogs and has come back exhausted and not peed once of even showed any signs of bad behavior! weird. He needs to be taken out more he cant sit about here and wreak the house and i cant walk him as he is leathal on a lead, last time before i was preg he actually cut mt hand he pulled so hard and now darren has to walk him and he has to take turns with the dogs as he cant manage both them. 
He is like a new dog, I seen him change. So darren agrees he needs out more . He was scared in bros house as so many come in and out but thats what he normally is like at home now when he came home he was confortable today so maybe he relises home is safe. 
fingers crossed for him. he is getting neutered also. I have to give him another chance. he was so good today after he came in and all night that i couldnt not pet him and see how he was. and my house is clean! The floors are not covered in dog hair as they normally are after a few hours, there is no dirty, no pee, just the same as it was after i cleaned it this moring! 

I still feel down a bit. I hate when something pees me off it kinda leaves an effect for a few hours, dosnt go away just like that. 

baby is rumbling away in here kicking me fanny again (sorry i cannot think of a nicer word for it lol ) but its sometimes sore, its a wee sharp pain when it punches or kicks down there. makes me gasp. felt someting slide past my hand earlier. think it was an arm. wish i knew what way this baby was lying so i could tell but I think its feet by top and hands at bottom??


----------



## hypnorm

Hope some of the info i sent you helped Dragonfly.
I woke up at 5am with the start of a migraine.. luckily i dont seem to get them as bad as i used to, but stil up at 6.30 with hubby to do his lunch and flasks for the day, and guess who pottered out of his bedroom as well!! Ewan ready to start the day lol!


----------



## Dragonfly

Yep it did, hypermom. He is still being good. I just hope today he gets out,. I would let him out the back longer except my neighbour has this rat type dog that barks like a choked chicken being murdered and it annoys everyone. My dogs ignore it though but its very irratating the noise and she leaves it out there all day and night with the other dog who is near dead. She has never walked her dogs ever just leaves them in garden and they go demented and eventually stop barking and walk in lines in the grass. Now they are bored dogs. 

I have a weird numb patch that tingles under my boob its anooying. I know its nerve damage but how the heck did i get it there?? used to have nerve damage on my back,meck and knee so know how it feels. Its been there ever since baby was kicking about there. Will ask midwife has baby damaged me or sometihng. Hope its not some weird symptom of sometihng else. 

I got paid! thank god i can get oil now. 

i hate migrains i suffered from them fro years after my accident with the neck things. I used to eat migralieve. Choc made it worse which i dont eat anymore but the tens machine seems to have stimulated the nerves and i have no nerve damage or migrains really. Aint used it in months to scared with pregnancy.Will do for the labour though. 

my sky remote broke so i am waiting for new one to arrive, it better be quick i cant be arsed flicking through channels on the box i am to lazy lol

some people have their trees up in our town! now thats early!


----------



## hypnorm

my hips are also killing me this morning, moved to get out of bed and think i caught a nerve.. ooow!! Ewan said 'did you hurt your self mummy?'


----------



## Dragonfly

I had sore feet when i work and hips, why sore feet??? weird. also the other nigt i remeber waking up and going to the loo and feeling like i had a bowling ball in my bum, and i didnt need a pooh!

and wait till you hear! i posted my sure start form off on friday recirded delivery and they are putting it in on wednesday! :O record time! they always say they loose stuff and never get it i just made sure they couldnt this time and it worked. so i can get all my baby stuff now ! woohoo!


----------



## Dragonfly

Yes my parnets are buying the pram and car seat and I have the rest choosen on mother care online and have some to spare! woohoo! even got myself some nice stuff in there. I cant wait to get it all!


----------



## elm

Hello :)

Glad things are going better for you Dragonfly. 

That sounds really cute of Ewan hypnorm.

Michelle - we're co-sleeping and so we're getting a Snugglenest so we're more confident about it. You put it between the pillows on your bed with LO in -

https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/Littlewoods/240x360prodtemplate?layer=comp&wid=240&hei=360&fmt=jpeg&qlt=90&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=1,1,10,0&$offerimg=is{Littlewoods/saleBadge_round_nosale?scl=1}&$productimg=is{Littlewoods/um903v71m?scl=1}&$productimgsize=240,360&defaultImage=/Littlewoods/imageunavailable


How are things going at work Helen? Hope it's not getting you down :hugs: x

Congratulations on moving up a box Mandy.

Hope you're ok LuluBee and Laura and everyone else x

:hug:


----------



## helen1234

that looks so cute elm i co sleeped with rosie once and they say your aware that they are there but i rolled on top of rosie lol luckily she was bout 6 wks so didnt hurt her i'm such a heavy sleeper. 

well work today was interesting, i sent an email to the director and cc in the company owner, i asked for him to just get on with it and stop trying to point the finger at me and stop trying to make excuses for my manager. anyway 5 to 5 as i'm leaving the director called me at my desk, asked if i was ok and that he had gone through the minutes taken in my interview and said he'd come back with his findings, i said i was just keen to get the results. he then said if we were to give you a letter of apology from the company would i accept. to be totally honest i just thought to myself i can't do this anymore i really need the stress gone i hate even going to work and its tainting my precious pregnancy. it took years of fertility treatment, i've been scanned, poked, prodded, i swallowed more pills than i could count and we'd given up, then hey presto. so i just want to get on with things, so i said yes i'd accept that and i will tell him when i speak tp him i want it in writing that no more stupidness is going to happen and the door will go back on my office. 
craig was ohhhh helen you should have wiped the floor with them cos they gonna apologise means they know you have em by the balls etc etc. but i said whats more important he's a twat everyone knows he's a twat no-one respects him at work so let someone else deal with the shite and we'll carry on with our sons first few weeks of life without worrying about courts and solicitors etc and having to find the money to pay for it on top.
just hope i've made the right decision, what does everyone think? do you think i should have took it even further? am i mad or a flipping wimp? i'm too soft arent i?

it alright me saying oooo i'll make you pay etc but actually physically doing it is different and a newborn in toe even worse.

xx


----------



## elm

Helen,

I think you've done what's right for you - you've gone with what you instinctively felt and I'm sure it'll be loads better for you healthwise leaving this behind you and I'm sure your last few weeks at work will be loads better without it all hanging over you. They're admitting that they're in the wrong and they're apologising which is fantastic :hugs:. 

xxx


----------



## helen1234

elm said:


> Helen,
> 
> I think you've done what's right for you - you've gone with what you instinctively felt and I'm sure it'll be loads better for you healthwise leaving this behind you and I'm sure your last few weeks at work will be loads better without it all hanging over you. They're admitting that they're in the wrong and they're apologising which is fantastic :hugs:.
> 
> xxx

thats what i think as well hun, 
they're going to apologise to me in writing so they admitting tat he's in the wrong, i'm not a money grabber to me an apology and my door (lol) and i happy rest of my pregnancy will be the best thing ever cos i do feel miserable about it and i hate being angry
xx


----------



## Michelle100

I agree Helen, this stress is not good for you. It's very tiring I would imagine. Best for you to enjoy your much wanted pregnancy and relax a bit hon.


----------



## Dragonfly

Given your circumstance I think you done right. you dont need all the stress and court appearances when you have a new baby. I would have said go for it but only if you where not pregnant as I did when I wasnt becasue I had nothing else to do with no job. I would still threaten to take them to court and little do they know what your plans are really. make that manager shit himself though and dont let him think he is off the hook. An apoligy may well be ok but is he going to keep on pissing people about? what happens if you go back to work? will he give you crap and you know if you dont go back you still have a case. But for now thats not important, less stress is. 

My dog is lying with his head in the cats stomach and the cat has the paws around his nose and they just relaxing here. Its so cute looking! socks the cat really does like the dogs she has no fear of them and they like her. This is Bruce who is cuddled up beside me with the cat. He is so much better from the other day since he got out and about . Has no peed once in the house since! miracle. 

I ate a cream egg and now i am getting a headache :( my first bit of choc in a long time and its proved to be the usual sicky headache. I hope i am ok for midwife tomorrow all i need is a migrain. 

designed my mum a nice birthday card on moonpig, its a good site if you only have a few quid and not enough for an actual present a nice persoalized card from me darren and bump will do.


----------



## hypnorm

sounds good! did your OH take him again yesterday then?


----------



## LuluBee

Sorry ladies, my stitches have been really sore the past few days I'm trying to spend more time lying down resting - think I've been overdoing it! 
Helen - I think you did the right thing, sometimes it's better for you to just let go of the anger and stress and get on with things :hugs:
Elm: I love your little snuggle nest, I bet Chicken will too
Have to go, got very sore lady bits, keeping legs crossed don't want Pip to get here before Christmas


----------



## Dragonfly

No hypermom it was lashing and he didnt go anywhere but tried to keep him entertained indoors, he is going out today though darren is getting ready now. Least I can get the floors mopped! cant wait to get some peace and clean.


----------



## helen1234

you keep rested lulu you come this far.

the director at work has really pee'd me off, he should have seen my supervisor to talk to him bout the door but he's cancelled and coming down next week, thye think they have it in the bag, 'lets write her a letter fob her off and be done with it' thats how it feels anyway. so i emailled him asked to speak to him. he emailled me back said if its about the grievance he has to conferance call it and stick to formalitys, 
i emailled back asking if last nights conversation was conference. he hasnt emailled back.
if it werent then i'm going to tell him to forget it, make them sweat. i refuse to be fobbed off like that that hoorid manager hovered around the toilet door listening to me crying to my mum while having a dump, shouted at me and accused me of abusing my mobile, verbal warned me, then when i told hr what had happened he ripped my office door off. the directors and hr have basically told him what to say to wriggle out of it, ended up pointing the finger at mne as though i'm in the wrong 
well they can stuff their apology, and they can carry on thinking i'll take it to court. 
i prob won't but at least it'll be my decision then won't it.


----------



## Michelle100

Great news about Bruce Dragonfly.
Elm that snugglenest is gorgeous. We co slept with Samantha for awhile, however, not by choice..we started it when she was tiny and she wouldnt go to sleep easily in her cot.
Lulu get plenty of rest, how long now before the stitches come out?


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel really weak and cant stand that long i want to go back to bed but afraid of waking ad feeling worse and i have the midwife at the hospital at 6,30 tonight. 

Most my shopping was missing from tesco delivery again, not a week goes by where someting aint missing and guess what it was all the froozen food including my ice cream! 

I hope to god i dont throw up i feel so light headed and have heart burn here. :( will ruin my night i wanted to be good going to app not sick! 

baby is sliding aronnd here and darren can feel it and all.


----------



## helen1234

aww i hate it when they miss stuff out the shopping, i have done it once and they supplemented chicken breast for a whole chicken lol, i had stuff for a recipe and they didnt have it so had to go out in the car anyway defeating the object. and i had potatoes and some of them were green grrrr.
i have a really wriggly baby too dragonfly i have a surfer i think my tummy never stops, craig loves it but not when he does really bit pushes and kicks, i can feel hard lumps come up as well its really freaky in a good way. craig reckons he's read somewhere (god knows where) that if you keep counting 1-5 then the baby will come out clever lol. so he sing 12345 once i caught a fish alive nurserty rhyme, so cute
good luck tonight in your appt.
make sure you tell her everything you been worried bout.
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am only awake after falling asleep for 3 hours and head is spinnng. I feel like crap and have to go to this app in less than 2 hours. i feel so dam pressured now! i am still weak, just want to relax and cant. 

There are numb skulls working in tesco here. One gave me a substitute of 1 tin of dog food instead of a tay of 12 tins which I ordered! 
gave me 7 times in a row value cooking apples and I ordered bramley apples and paid for bramley apples. 
left out loads of stuff. 
cant pack as they always put cleaning stuff in with food, last week the shake in vac was all over the wipes and nappies so they smell of citrus now. 
There was dettol all over the dog and cat treats week before that. 
delivery is sometimes late and they dont think your bloody sitting there waiting on it. 
tesco delivery man dumps it on my door step and i have to scramble on the floor taling things out bit by bit as i thinkthere is in total one carrier bag on my food and he gets to see it all and just stands there while i struggle. They dont bother to pack stuff even if you request it its easier on them. 
they forget half the crates and i am ringing with a list of stuff thats missing. 

So no frozen food this week. really are ridiculous. NO one else delivers and i have no car and tesco here is 24 miles away so i cant pop down there. supermarkets here charge to much and again i have no car to get out and they dont have gluten free food. its much cheaper but always stresses me out when I get it. 

cross your fingers i get rid of this shit feeling and actually get to my app tonight or i shall be very very pissed off. 

ps the airwick christmas smell plug in is killing me here! i put it ojut in the hall on lowest settling and i am chocking on it! wow very strong! unless my sence of smell has gotten very good it wasnt like that last year.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am leaving soon for app and i have just thrown up and i am really dizzy. I dont know whats wrong with me today feels like hormones to be honest as my ears are popping and i aint had that since second tri. why do i have to feel like this today! i dont even know if i have th stregnth to walk in to the hospital and darren is not coming as our back door key broke and i am not leavig the house unoccupied i would be paranoid.


----------



## Dragonfly

I went !

and my babu is fine, measurements are exact, heartbeat is perfect and its turned the right way facing downwards. urine fine, bp fine and got another blood test but she said last bloods where perfect also. so really glad of that. 

I got a bit pissed when she kept asking if i went to the shrnk asn i used to me on anti depressents for nerve pain and i actually said to her did she think i was a nutter and couldnt look after a kid, to which she sat me down and had word,. apparenly its just to see if i am ok but i know its really to see if i can have a baby. feel really crappy over that as i have said to them i am fine, never better! Happiest i have even been even though i feel like a wet dish coth sometimes. 

hope i dont see her again, i felt pinned by her. 

anyway they gave me bounty info have to get my packs and some books which i was meant to get on my fist visit but didnt. Have to go back 23rd dec for consultant.


----------



## helen1234

glad everything went ok hun thats all that matters, and its better to ask about the nerves thing cos if they just care for you really although you don't feel like it, i sed to get touchy at doctors as rosie has a big long birth mark down her back like a big blotch of freckles and every time they checked her over i'd be asked how she'd done it, and i got really fed up after 5yrs of them asking everytime but tey wouldnt write it on her notes as they look at every child the same but they are just doing their job.
xx


----------



## helen1234

omg i'm sat in bed and georgie keeps standing or headbutting something lol i dont know 'sif its my bladder or cervix or what it feels like he's dragging a hot poker over something he done it a few times and its gross makes me whince lol
anyone else had this or is it me that just weird lol
x


----------



## elm

You're definitely weird Helen :rofl: Think I might be the weird one really, I only ever feel things at the front - can tell when he's on my bladder but that's about it otherwise. Sorry things are getting stupid at work again. Loved your come back to the whole 'conference' thing - that was impressive. Probably think they can say anything to you as long as it's not recorded anywhere it doesn't count :hugs:

Glad your appointment went well Dragonfly. 

x


----------



## Dragonfly

I am so tired! I cant wait to get to my bed tonight. I cant get how tired I am when I slept for 3 hours in the afternoon. eyes are burning think all the excitment has got to me. 

baby has been squeezing my bladder to, sometimes its had me gasping and vocally making noises which scares darren cause he thinks i am going into early labour lol


----------



## elm

I'm having a jacket potato craving! Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!! It'd take about 2 hours to cook. Not impressed!

x


----------



## helen1234

oooo jacket potatoes my fave lol, could eat them forever and ever amen lol. tin tomatoes and cheese, cottage cheese, tuna, or the best bake them scoop out the skins mix with cheese and the put them back in the oven lol
xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

But that potato is so worth the wait! I cook mine for longer than that until they are over cooked and the skin is nice , failing that go down tothe take away restruant they have them and they are lovely! with loads of cheese melted over it , Wish i could trust their colslaw but cant as i think its homemade. :( 

I didnt bloody hardly sleep last night! thats the second night i have slept for a few hours and then awake again. really agravating lying there tossing and turning on sore hips. had heartburn again! feel sick and crappy. if someone dosnt come ad finish that nursary floor and help me out i will go bloody mental today i am sick of people not appearing when they are meant to and leaving things half done.


----------



## helen1234

i'm going to have jacket spud for tea now yum yum i do mine in the oven as well,
well i emailled the director and asked him if he conferance called me, i got email back this morning saying yes he conferanced called me and it had been minuted. NOW..... i dont now where the law stands but surely i should have been aware of this. i emailled him back said i will not be accepting a fob off apology in writing off the the company from my boss. this basically means he's not sorry at all and gives me no reassurance that i wouldnt get bullied again and i'll be waiting to hear the outcomes from both grievences. 
bubba kept me up last night he tickles me, kicks, and flips about all the time and i feel it all over as well
xx


----------



## Curlywoo

Hi,
Thanx for all your responses about mattresses (a good few pages back - sorry I haven't responded since) Going to go with a spring mattress, looking into the best place to buy at the moment. I have another question to put across to you all - Nappies - anyone planning on using re-usable nappies? 
Helen, the situation with your boss is a nightmare, you seem to be handling it amazingly though, don't think I would be that strong!
Dragonfly - glad everything went well at your appt. 
Reading about jacket potatoes has made me want one myself! ha
Hope everyone is good


----------



## Dragonfly

why dont men ever listen! i said there wasnt enogh to fiish the floor in nursary and when we finially got hold of darrens friend to put down the one pack left we had there isnt enogh so now its going to sit like that until i get a hold of him again and the wood. I swear i will crack if thats not all done at the weekend as i am so sick of asking people to help and them not turing up. darren does them favors and fixes things for free least they could do was return it when we are in need asap. 

I got y bouty pack from boots! what crap it was. I thouhght there would be loads in it and there was no coupons. got one nappy, sample wipes, thimble of sudocream and 2 washing tablets. That was it :O I hpe the hospital one hasnt changed as you used to get good things in that but i think its the same. 

I can see things sliding across my belly! its so weird! darren gets kicked awake in the moring lol


----------



## hypnorm

got my bounty pack the other day too,,, what a pile of naffness! being polite!


----------



## Dragonfly

i am jealous my mum got a massive one when she had my sister! full sizes of everytihng. That was 14 years ago though but hasnt it got shit! I dontw ant coupons (I only got one for £1 off nappies) I want free stuff. Like proper packs. how am i meant to give a review and know if i am going to buy huggieson the strength of using one of their nappies.


----------



## elm

Yay for jacket potato love :happydance: I had some for tea too with cheese and beans - they were lovely :D

Ordered my Snugglenest - managed to get £15 off by doing a catalogue voucher code thing - thought I was going to have to pay it off for 20 weeks - it was 0% interest but annoyed me. Once I'd ordered it though I had a look at the account bit and it let me pay it off straight away (I hope!!). 

Chicken's movements have been a bit freaky today - he sort of rolled round or something, it was weird seeing him move all round my stomach. 

Hope things get sorted at work really quickly Helen :hugs: Don't let em stress you will you?

I filled in a form out of my Bounty pack and took it to Asda who gave me another pack with a voucher for a £5 Huggies starter set (with a pack of nappies, a pair of socks and some wipes in) - or the voucher was in the book in the first pack... Can't remember now!!!

I'm doing disposable nappies all the way til we move. I'd love to be doing the whole green thing but can't be doing with nappies to wash on top of everything else til I've got a washing machine and line - don't want to be hauling smelly nappies around.

xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Oh Helen :hugs: I hope things get sorted soon, try not to get too stressed out.

I'm going with disposable nappies as well, have been stockpiling on Pampers everytime we do the shopping. I'd like to have giving reusable ones a go but we don't have a tumble dryer and my approach to washing isn't the most organised at the best of times so I think I'd have been a bit ambitious going for the green option


----------



## Dragonfly

I am doing disposable also. My mum wants to get them dear packages that cost like £100 and i wont let her , sure i will be out washing them. I have a stack of them bought anyway here. 

baby is kicking lumps out of me and wobbling about its cool looking ! Slept better last night.


----------



## LuluBee

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
I can feel little feet and hands kicking and punching me! It's so weird I can feel the outlines of little feet and when I'm being punched I can actually feel little round balls!

Am so excited :yipee:


----------



## helen1234

i keep getting big and small kicks and pushes, rolls and even tickly movements lol love it they are getting so big and eeeek they got to comne out as well, aint looking forward to that one bit#
xx


----------



## LuluBee

I'm taking the easy route and going for an epidural, I don't like the idea of all that pain!


----------



## Dragonfly

I can feel heels and actual body parts to. Its cool. I know i have fet wee kicks in the past but these are really evident to even others in the room. Its funny when my boob moves though! baby kicks under it. My mate had a feel last night and it freaked her out, she is not the mothering type and ant imagine her preg but she was amazed! she never seen it and felt that before. This morning its like a sceen from alien in there. 

No epie for me , i am used to pain. In saying that i could be screaming for one at the time but afraid of that epidural in the long term effects. Plus being paralysed would scare me alot. 

darren has just after saying he will be stressed in the labour! HE WILL BE! i said to him dont you dare run away and take a fit of stress when its me thats going through it. just stand there or faint lol


----------



## helen1234

i didnt get chance for an epi when i had rosie i went from 5cm to 10cm in half hour lol hope it happens the same this time. but if not and i'm really tired i will most definetly go for and epi. not just saying this but labour [email protected]~*ing kills and a small prick in the back is nothing compared to a contraction, the pain instantly goes, the worse thing in labour is to try hold out and getting really really stressed and tired. i get tired anyway and i need 12 hrs sleep to function normal anyway lol so i know sleep is best for me and pain free sleep even better.
but dragonfly of you dont want epi then you go with what you think and if you scream out for one and change your mind thats great too, most important thing is baby and you get through labour as healthy as poss, 
xx
oh by the way i started a journal lol better late than never haha, feel free to pop round for tea and cake any time lol
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I think I am getting the flu. I am sore all over, nerve pain on my hip and bum and you know when you breath its like your throat is burning as you breath, start of the flu thing well i have that also. Think i will go back to bed with a hot water bottle :( 

worried as i havnt been sick sick as in flu through this, is it ok for the baby though? i have paracetamol but i never takethem and would have to be dying to take one and ev en at that it would need forced down my throat as i have a problem with medication. Hence the fear of an epidural, rather pain than that with after effects. 

But if i need it at the time as i dont knwo what to exspect I will go for it and pain killers. cant say i wont or will. 

i feel really really ill :( and it has to be a friday to so the docs will be closed if this dont go away and i aint going to hospital docs. 

anyone hadthe flu while preg?


----------



## Dragonfly

I have to say god love my dog Bruce. Even though he gets on my nerves with his peeing thing which hopefully he is getting better with. I noticed the whole way through this pregnancy when i have been sick he has been there. When I was so ill i was throwing up on the floor and crying he was there licking my forhead and showing concern where as my other pets where no where to be sceen. When i was in bed not well he wouldnt leave my side and every time i go for a nap he is there again by my side. He has to come to and checks on me. 

and tonight when i couldt get off the floor as i was on the phone to mum and the table brok in the hall earlier in week so phone is on floor. I was struggling to get up and soon as i tried and went down again he was over like a shot in my face trying to help me. When i go to the loo now to be sick he waits outside the door, even when i shower he is outside the door waiting. he is sitting beside me now looking all proud. lol 

Even when the cats sick he is after them to see how they are, licking them and cheking on them. 

should have called him Florence Nightingale.


----------



## elm

I'm planning on having whatever pain relief I need. Hope to get through it with a TENS (got to buy one - been looking at ones from Boots - any recommendations anyone?) and gas & air but I'm not ruling out an epidural (it is scary how close that needle must be to your spinal cord though...). 

I'm finding Chicken's current movements all freaky - sure I'll get used to it but it's weird feeling and seeing him move around. He's becoming a right squirmy Chicken. He seems to be moving more than kicking.

Hope you manage to get Bruce sorted so he's lovely all the time Dragonfly. 

Off to check out your journal Helen - it's great you've started one :happydance: xxx


----------



## baby D

Ahhh dragonfly, sorry to hear you are feeling ill!!! :hugs:

I'm with you on the whole epi thing, Helen. Really don't think i have it in me to go through that leve of pain, knowing a needle in the back would take it all away! LOL. :cry:

My doctor rang me at work today. My bloods are back and apparantly have shown that i am rather Anemic - she briefly said it is to do with iron levels and that i need a course of iron tablets...but other than that? Can it harm the baby? Is that why i am sooo completely shattered and drained ALL of the time? And, if so, why can i not sleep properly? Sorry for all the questions girls, but i didn't get to ask doctor as i was in the middle of teaching when she phoned so had to keep it brief! :cry:

On the plus side, i love the way my bubba feels at the mo - movement wise i mean! Like you girls, i am feeling actual limbs i am sure! I love it! In fact, i freaked one of the boys in my class out today (he is only 9) as he spotted my tummy moving through my top!!!! You should have seen his eyes go wide - he stopped talking and pointed at me saying Miss look - what's happening to your tummy? Very amusing! :rofl:

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I got my tens machine off ebay earlier this year for a neck injury . My psysco said dosnt matter what price they are they all do the same thing so no point on speding loads on them. I spend £10 on a lloyds pharmacy one, think its £14 now but least you can get the replacement pads for it online and there is tons of settiings! I used to only be able to tolerate setting two and know they go right past 30. Worked on me with my neck pain and everything else and stimualted dead nerves in my neck, allowed me to sit right and streighten my spin out as it relaxed and killed the neck pain I had and teh tence muscles. So i love it. I havnt used it in months as says not to be used during pregnancy, actually most say not during labour either for some reason but apparently they are ok. 

My neck hasnt got fecked up you know and i havnt used it in months! so its lasting anyway. got the new batties and all ready for the hospital bag. Cant garentee it will work as i havnt been in labour before so dont know how much pain it is but was more thinking after it with period cramps which it does work on i have tried. 

i am still looking at things to order i am ordering everytihng tomorrow , i can braly wait the whole time it takes for mothercare to get the stuff here! so impatient. 
dont know if i will get a humidifier, but i seen a good hospital bag in argos, head make it and there is load sof bits with it for £9.39 in the sale. Will do me.has a wallet, wash bag, hold all,fabric bag things and flask.


----------



## elm

Hi baby D :hugs:.

I don't think iron tablets have any bad effects on your baby but they can cause problems with your digestive system (and green poo!?) - I've read that taking it in a liquid form has less side effects, you can get sachets that you mix with water - spa something? If you do a search on here you'll probably get loads of info. 

I got a water spray thing Dragonfly - might be worth looking into one of them for labour? Noticed that it was on a few hospital bag lists so got one when I saw one (think it was from Poundland or somewhere like that!). I think the maternity tens have a boost button for contractions that's why the others say that they're not suitable for labour. Think I'll probably go for a maternity one as my brain will take over if I don't thinking the one I've got isn't going to work so I'll be in pain if that makes sense!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

oh yeah i remember readingt that. evian do they still do them spray mists ? i must get some. doubt tesco have them though. 

i spent loads today! mothercare got such a big hit out of me and ebay and i aint finished yet i have to go online to tesco and argos.


----------



## elm

Ohhh, what have you been buying Dragonfly? Don't go too mad will you?! x

I'VE GOT HOT RADIATORS!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I'm breathing in loads of fumes off something but they should all clear soon and I've got hot water and radiators :O!!!

Can't remember when the central heating thing was last working! Well over a year ago. Thought that there'd be parts to order and all sorts so I'm hugely impressed that it's all up and running. We've got a lovely man who's doing the work - he's hugely talented!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
xxx


----------



## baby D

Yay elm - great news! You'll be snug as a bug through the winter now!


----------



## elm

The engine charges the batteries as well now!!!!!!!!!!!! It's all working. The central heating thing just needs an extra pipe thing sticking in but it's working!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

x


----------



## Dragonfly

I had to go mad i had notihng for the baby arriving if i didnt. I did get myself pjs , went all out there and got a night robe to to look nice in hospital lol and one of two presents . cant get anymore though so loads will have no presents this year but long as i get my immediate familt something it should be ok as i am getting all baby stuff and being stubborn and not letting people spent to much on baby as i have the grant money and they dont. Parnets are insisting buying pram and car seat, so i had to let them. Plus means i dont have to take delivery of pram into house which i heard was bad luck, i dont believe in that but i dont want to mess about with it lol 

i am a bit pissed at my mum. She says basically i am stupid. that i shouldnt be worrying about anything and all i asked was why they asked her if she wanted an induction and said sometimes poeple with pre elemsia get asked that, course she thinks i meant i had that and called me bloodt stupid and to stop reading stuff on the net and that she never head of being induced for that??? she dosnt know much by the sounds of it even though she had 3 kids and done no reading on iit at all. I then said about the epi and she went on how she didnt have one and thats thats all shite what could happen in after effects and where did i read it,. i read it in the books that the hospital gave me! that shut her up. Even said about monitoring baby movements, apparently i shouldnt be at that either and shouldnt be thinking that! i dare say anything else as she dosnt understand at all. Then went on about my dogs and cats again! saying they have to go and they are not happy about me hving them. i am sick to death of telling them the animals are not going to be sitting on the baby or dragging it about, i aint raising wolves and tigers here roaming freely. i gave up telling her and want to hear no more about it. 
I am never mentioningnames again as my names she hates and i hate hers. 

I am sick of hearing how she didnt do this or that! and she never had this or that! like nothing has changed in the last 30 years since she had her first. I want her to support me and she isnt she is going against me and making me feel useless in every way and totally dismissing everyting i say. 

otehr night when she was in car i got in and went to tell them how i got on in midwifes, my dad had to tell her to shut up about someone she seen on the street as i was trying to tell how the baby was. All i got out was "baby is fine" she said ok, oh is that such anc such, i trie to tell dad and he wasnt impressed at mum as he wanted more details on baby. then at the end of it she just said ok again. bloody rude! could have pretended to be interested. 

i dread when baby is born as she will probably do my head in in the hospital! she is annoyed i didnt choose my bro for god parents and i choose my dad instead as she never had been god parents to any one and everyone in family had a chance. my bro is a complete waste of space and cant look after himself , he does have mental problems and a warped mind, he dosnt pay rent,buy his own food, cant keep up with his own hygene and is unemplyed living in my parents at 30 years old and telling everyone to feck off like some teen age chav! and he is a chav! so i am sorry i cant make that a god parent he cant look after himself and he wont even get you a birthday car mum! and he has money what the hells he spend it on, clubbing! dosnt even wish my mum happy birthday. now i got my mum a presnet and a card from moonpig and i pay,rent,oil,food,DD for everytihng and baby stuff and thats just me alone and i managed to get her something! 


ok sorry for ranting i needed t get that out as family is the only thing that can annoy me.


----------



## elm

Big :hugs: Dragonfly. Sounds like you know what's going on without her help (understand what you mean about how it'd be nice though).

xxx


----------



## Michelle100

*HUGS* Dragonfly, things are tough enough as it is. It's so hard when you just need a bit of support and get nothing. This is your baby, you choose the name and Godparents and whatever else is needed for your baby. Your mom had her chances when she had her kids. It's hard to do but try not to let her attitude spoil your pregnancy hon.


----------



## elm

Things aren't working again already :( the battery charger just broke and the engine isn't charging the batteries again.

Off to spend more money :(

x


----------



## Dragonfly

ballocks elm :( 

yeah my mum choose peopel that didnt know us and dont talk to any of us for god parents, great choice mum my god farther lives across the road from me and dosnt even know who I am! apparently he was a friend of the familys at the time. Rather the god parents took soemthing to do in babys life,. i wasnt even going to get bay christened but fam have forced us into it. Mum was horrified when i said iw as only doing it to shut her up and if i had myown way it wouldnt be happening. Then she moaned that summer was to late for christening. 
I just want in and out i dont want everyone there, its not important to me christening. I feel like a sinner walking in to church when i havnt attended it sice a child, unmarried and exspecting my child who wont go to church to be excepted?? hummm. i live in N,Ireland you seen the crap we have here. dont need it. 

anyway only place that supports me is here and my oh really. :(


----------



## Michelle100

So sorry Dragonfly that you feel pressured by your mum into doing things that you don't really agree with. But I understand that sometimes its easier to just bite the bullet.
Has anyone heard from Helen? Just wondering how she was doing.
Awww...what a bummer Elm!! Just when things were starting to work great. Hope you have better luck this time around.
How is Lulu Bee and Baby D and Laura?? I'm tryinf to keep up with everyone but some days I dont get the chance to get online much. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Totally Mommy

Dragonfly...I had the same problem but yet the opposite *LOL*....I wanted to have my son at home with no drugs andthe works and they all looked at me like I was on crack and I was crazy for wanting it and my MIL actually said "well if you're going to be book parents you mide (sp?) as well abort now"...funny thing is when I did it they all respected me more for it...it's your choice and you need to tell your mother to sit on it...Do what you feel is right for you and your baby


----------



## Dragonfly

I mentioned to her i wasnt having a dinner after the christening as i cant afford alll that and just want to go home and she took excetion to that as thats not what the rest of the family done! I thought i would please her at least to have baby christened but seems it was not enough. 
I will not call her anymore, she will call me. Just will distance myself and they will know why! 

anyway baby must be having a lie in its very very quiet this morning and i am on edge here with it. it dones this last weekend,. I think it likes a lie in on a sunday. wake up! mummy is crapping herself here . 

floor done in nursary, skirting not on yet but need new nails. should be more stuff done today. 

and OMG i am 30 weeks! Thats so close to the end!


----------



## hypnorm

one week ahead of me, i'm 29 weeks today! 
We had the same problem my family expected us to have a christening but OH isn't christened and didnt think it was needed, I am christened and wouldnt have minded but it was more for my family than anything. So we decided that we would not have one and would let Ewan decide when he is older what he wants to do, we will do that same with this one too. I though there would be comments made but we made it clear quite clear on and there has been no further comment on it, quite surprising, but nice. 

Ewan keeps blowing raspberrys on my tummy in a morning now, wouldnt mind but he is full of a cold at the moment so i get snotted on! He sneezed in his Weeots this mornining... i didnt know whether laugh or be sick!!:sick:


----------



## Dragonfly

See thats what we think hypermom but both sides of the family are stepping in and practically threatening that we do it.Plus hs sis was picked as god mother and she is really chuffed over it. It happens when i say it happens! I wanted t during the summer but mum wasnt happy with that either said it was to far away. She dosnt even go to church either! i rather my child makes its own mind up about religion that it be forced upon them like it was me and my generation. 
No one gets me here though :( Suppose i dont have a choice in this matter at all. If i dare to mention what i think there again there wil be rows all round. But i shall be making it clear its for them not us or baby. And hope they are happy! 

baby still quiet and i have morning sickness back again and am all dizzy. :( it has kicked once or twice but it has done this before. going for a lie down and to see if i can get baby moving a bit more. 


how weird is it saying i could have a baby in a few weeks , cause its only weeks and its single digit weeks tomorrow. not months! could have mine in december as i will be full term by the end of it. hopefully long as baby is ok to come out. has to check with me if i am ready though lol


----------



## LuluBee

Just a quick post ladies, have still got sore stitch and had some brown 'old blood' discharge yesterday after sitting in my parentcraft session for 3 hours. So have spoken to hospital, who think everything should be fine unless I start getting any new bleeding. But am staying in bed for a few days at least to try and calm things down (keep your fingers crossed for me and Pip!)


----------



## hypnorm

Lost my temper with our dog this am, she growled at Ewan, think he caught her of guard or asleep and startled her, but i will not tolerate her growling at him, so she got a bop on the head and then promptly pee'd on the carpet...!!!
own fault really for shouting at her! she is a wimp at the best of times although at least i can walk her now without her jumping at every single car!


----------



## Dragonfly

You should hear my neighbours dog! omg its liek someting being murdered when i let my dogs out and my dogs dont even look at it anymore and its a foot long and the loudest most annoying noise you coul hear.

I have been ill all day, throwing up and dizzy. Just ate there and dreading in case that comes up. Hardly out of the bed. Dad picked up my stuff from argos, much to mums annoyance as she roared at me down the phone as she had pther plans. I did ask yesterday and she accused me of just making her do it? what is the problem anyway they said they where going there! 
so got hospital bag, loads of towels as i am sick of running out and a few other bits. cant wait for all the mothercare stuff to arrive. 

lulubee hope blood dont come back, lay in bed and i know how depressing laying in bed is i seem to do it alot with the way i feel. I hate it though.


----------



## Michelle100

take it easy Lulu, you and Pip will be fine. You've come such a long way, and you're doing everything you can. You're going to be a fabulous mummy!
I'm just back from Christmas shopping...and all day thing. I'm trying to get it all done before December as I dont fancy walking around a busy mall nearly 9 months pregnant. It was really hard today..I started off great but quickly ran out of steam and had to quit. Bump was aching and legs were wobbly. But I did get quite a bit done. I'm going to have an early night and curl up with my book.


----------



## Blah11

Hey guys. Starting to feel HUGEEEEE now and finding myself to be waddling around. Can no longer put on my own socks and shoes or pull my own Uggs off. How dignifying! Cannot wait for her to be out! Slightly depressed that I've found the first sign on stretchmarks on my hips already :( Hope they don't spread to my stomach.


----------



## Blah11

Oh and when are you guys going to make your hosp bag? I think I might start buying for it O.O. I have all of Amelies stuff, just nothing for me yet! Actualyl I don't even have a bag :\


----------



## Dragonfly

I have another stretchmark showing and i have really gotten bigger over night! 

I bought my hospital bag yesterday i may sort out some things for it today see what I have and need still. Be nice if darren could get the dam nursary finished so i can hget all the new things into it i have so much ordered this week. Even got myself some books off play.com and stuff for my ipod. I have an ipod vid and i never use it i may as well start now :) get all my music off my broke pc and i will have something to listeb to as music calms me down. 

I alredy feel nervous! thinking its only 9 weeks and 6 days still I give birth! single digit weeks! :)


----------



## Blah11

How exciting :D I'm almost at 50 days left! fricccccccccccck


----------



## Dragonfly

I have everything organized that i have so far inso boxes that have to be put in the shelvig unit when my dad gives it to me. I like organizing. have said to darren if he dont get the skirting boards on, the curtains up and the hall table fixed I will take one hell of a hormonal raging fit later like he has never seen before ! I am sickof the table lying on its side and everyhing around it i have to fit mother care stuff in hall and whatever else when it arrives to sort out and i can barely get into the nursary or bathroom with it in the way. 

So watch this space and hope i dont take a fit lol 

i am wreaked! my tiredness seems to have come back and the hormones which make me sick and dizzy. I aint liking it at all. feel like going back to bed here and think i will. anyone else feeling run down and tired?

oh and its one week till my ticker moves a box! ARRGHHHH!!!


----------



## Blah11

We've not got anything set up yet. Not even ordered our pram! I just got given a free baby swing :D it's the Fisher Price Rainforest one that plays music and the mobile moves and it swings on its own. So qt :D


----------



## Curlywoo

I haven't even thought about packing my hospital bag yet! Ill have to start thinking about that sooon. Scary stuff!
My mum made a cover, hood and quilt for my moses basket this weekend, it looks beautiful - very impressed and glad I didn't just end up buying one I didn't particularly like! Has also put my mind at ease slightly, baby will at least have something to sleep in when he arrives! 
Dragonfly - I know how you feel, it's so annoing when you just want things done but can't do them yourself!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am just bored thats why I was sorting stuff out and usually it takes weeks here for anything to get done. My kitchen blind was taken down in june while painting and its still not back up yet! and the garden hasnt been mowed since april so theres is a reason i must push this or it will go the same way. If i could get up on the units i would do the blind myself! and i cant lift the printer and crap out of the hall : (
bloody hate being dependant on others. 

friend gave me a rocker which is handy as its light and i can carry baby around the house in it wherever i go. 

i am so close to throwing up right now an i am eating here :( i thik baby is kicking my stomach of something as its heaving and i feel sick when baby moves. Probably pushing on diapgram. if i rolled over a certain way last night i was awake trying not to be sick also with the heartburn.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

hiya ladies havent been on here really much for a few days, im full of cold :( iv only recently started buying all the bits i need for baby, iv got quite a bit this week but its left me broke lol, iv just started considering my hospital bag lol got mini shampoo, conditioner, deodorant today and also toothbrush and toothpaste to take! but i dont even have a bag to put it all in lol! i had packed all my case by 22 weeks with brendan lol!!


----------



## Blah11

I ordered my pram :D Got the Quinny with dreami carrycot, carseat and footmuff for £480! Bargain.


I'm struggling with work :( Just so damn tired all the time but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I've got 4 weeks left which isn't too long I guess. I hope it flies by.

p.s. raspberry licorice is delicious.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am livid ! and motherare would need to call me back and make me better as they showed a prob with my order when i was tracking it and are now saying they havnt been paid! WHAT IN THE F*CK! i used a pre paid mastercard and the money is gone and shows you stupid mothercare have it! then he argues with me saying its not authorized. So i throw back in his face i can prove he has been paid as i am looking at my dam card statement online. 

£300 what the hell! so he comes back and says its their fault and they will call me back within the hour. I havnt had a call and its been over 30 mins. 

I said i wouldnt be impressed if i wasnt getting it by frieday which was a long wait as i ordered it on sat! and if i didnt get it i wouldnt be a happy camper even more! he said i should but then again the money should be showing. 

RObbing c*nts! :hissy: i swear i am dizzy, about to throw up and i cant seem to chill out. Stupid hormones dont allow me to.


----------



## LuluBee

mmmmmmmm raspberry licquorice, has anyone esle developed a really sweet tooth in pregnancy? I used to much prefer munching on crisps or something savoury, now the mention of chocolate or jelly sweets has me drooling!

I'm proud of myself, my hospital bag is all packed, I'm just waiting for a couple of things I'm having for Christmas to go in there (but they're all bought and at my Mum's so if I need them early then I can have them!) We had our Parentcraft class on Saturday and it was really useflu getting the hopsital's perspective of what they expect a normal birth to be like there - they were really good and I'm glad Matt was there because he's really got into gear with things - has even started packing his own little bag for the hopsital!


----------



## Blah11

Dragonfly said:


> I am livid ! and motherare would need to call me back and make me better as they showed a prob with my order when i was tracking it and are now saying they havnt been paid! WHAT IN THE F*CK! i used a pre paid mastercard and the money is gone and shows you stupid mothercare have it! then he argues with me saying its not authorized. So i throw back in his face i can prove he has been paid as i am looking at my dam card statement online.
> 
> £300 what the hell! so he comes back and says its their fault and they will call me back within the hour. I havnt had a call and its been over 30 mins.
> 
> I said i wouldnt be impressed if i wasnt getting it by frieday which was a long wait as i ordered it on sat! and if i didnt get it i wouldnt be a happy camper even more! he said i should but then again the money should be showing.
> 
> RObbing c*nts! :hissy: i swear i am dizzy, about to throw up and i cant seem to chill out. Stupid hormones dont allow me to.


Ask to speak to higher management. You'll maybe get something free or a discount :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

I've developed 'eat everything in site' taste buds >.>


I had antenatal classes last 2 weeks and for another 2 weeks but they weren't run by my MW so I have another set to go to starting tomorrow :D Stefan is going with me too (not the BFing class LOL) although it's at 2pm and his sucky boss won't let him have it off so he's having to take it unpaid, ugh. Like we can really afford that..


----------



## Dragonfly

I had to call back as no one called me and got some cheeky bitch! said it was my card not them then she went and found out and just said someone will call me back again Said she knew nothing. I can prove they have been paid and i am not one bit happy about being messed about and i want my stuff by friday


----------



## hypnorm

Blah11 said:


> I've developed 'eat everything in site' taste buds

Glad i'm not the only one!! never seem to stop eating!!


----------



## Dragonfly

got it sorted. They refunded it back to card as it was being held by them but wouldnt go through right so they put it through on a different system. My maturnuty bras are not in stock now so i got a refund there and t hey have me a further 10% off ontop of the one i had already so i gto £50 back, least I can go and get my bras somewhere else. Dont think i will get it by fri now but they said they will ring warehouse and see if they can. they where nice enough about it. I feel bad for cracking up but i didnt crack up at them to much it was more me freaking out walking around the house like a mad women. 

I cant handle stress and hormones! i used to be so good at it and now i flip out. was near throwing up and all and fainting i was that stressed over it. 

got rest of my things from ebay, new nighties. they are mothercare ones only i got them at less than half price brand new from a shop. least i got something from mothercare lol 
using one fo rthe labour as its strappy so skin contact for baby and i wont be there naked i can cover some of my bits anyway with nighty. 

got my ipod charger but i havnt a clue if it works as it says do not disconnect on screen! anyone know anythig about how to charge it? apart from plus it in. i cant get the dam charger out of it again its stuck lol


----------



## Blah11

Oh good result then Dragonfly! You can charge your ipod via the firewire usb cable btw. Thats how I charge mine.


----------



## Dragonfly

yes i have that i need to know why it says do not disconnet when i have it all plugged in here. only got the charger usb lead today. Think its charging. Now how the heck do i get it off as it seems jammed??? i am good with eletronics can you tell? seriously! i just cant remember how to use this ipod lol


----------



## Blah11

Must be syncing with intunes?


----------



## Dragonfly

no its working the bit you pull the wire out of your ipod has decided not to work when you pinch it and now its jammed in my ipod! I am fuming as its a really dear ipod vid one and i cant get the lead out and i bet the seller asks for lead back to. WTF am i suppose to send him my ipod to! if they ever answer me. I think its a second hand faulty lead to be honest. its charged and all have to go and get itunes downloaded and hope to get this dam lead out or i shall be walking around with a usb lead attached to it lol


----------



## Dragonfly

oh i got something nice on ebay, https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=360107825999
not a bad price! i was just looking the cot tidy and got all of that with it. For £5, and postage but its still good.


----------



## elm

Hello everyone x

They look lovely Dragonfly. Is everyone spending loads? I've done quite well so far I think but not having a pram or cot is reducing what I've got to spend I think.

Still not got a hospital bag... 

I've been having huge acid attacks today and my back is still hurting. Loving Chicken moving around though and I've got my 4D scan tomorrow :happydance: Hoping Chicken is in a co-operative mood as we won't be able to go back if it doesn't work!

xxx


----------



## Sovereign

Ooh, good luck for your scan tomorrow Elm - hope you get some good pics!!!!

Just realised I haven't got a text buddy - are one of you lovely ladies willing to be my text buddy?x


----------



## xLaurax

Hello Girlies!!

Sorry i haven't posted in a while.... not been having a very good time of it really. Been to the doctors numerous times to be told on monday i'm suffering from SPD :( It got so bad on Sunday night i thought i was in labour.... i had so much pressure down below it was unreal and physically couldn't sit down as it felt like he wanted to come out! Arranging physio with the midwife tomorrow so hopefully it will start getting easier. Its been really bad when at work but all i'm thinking of it starting my maternity leave next friday.

Sovereign - I am text buddies with charlie but would love to be yours too if you like? :) Send me a pm if your interested hun.

Elm - Sorry i haven't pm'd you back, with all this going on its been manic - hope you have managed to sort something out already? Looks like from what my OH has found out smart have increased there prices only 8 weeks ago!

Lulu - Hope your feeling better? Keep resting!

Helen - I hope everything is ok with Rosie? And that your getting things sorted with work?

Dragonfly - Hope everything turns up this week for you!!

Anyone else i have missed out hope your all ok? :)

Well we have everything needed now - Its all put away until i get it out in a few weeks to wash it all! I'm so happy and its such a huge weight off my shoulders i was so worried i wouldn't have everything lol!

I'm starting to 'nest' now lol.... james came home to find me redecorating our bedroom and the bathroom although it was only done 4 months ago, i wasn't happy with it!

Off to anti-natal class number 2 this evening then we'll pick up a chinese for tea after :) Hope everyone else who has been going has enjoyed them... ours have been great so far!

Anyway i'm off to get ready for work!

xxxx


----------



## Blah11

Hm I need a text buddy too actually.

also, been getting braxton hicks :( v. uncomfortable!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have serious heartburn here as usual. I went a bit mad on the cleaning and made my room completly sterile and probably will choke on fumes of dettol for a while lol 

wait to you see the reply from sosone i am selling my mates lap top to. This is how bad the scammers are getting the pick your add off gumtree now. 


Reply:_
thanks a lot for your reply..due to me being busy at the moment, i wont be available to view the item at the moment. i want it posted to my son in Nigeria.......i want to make it as a gift for him for his birthday that's comin up in a few weeks. i havent really had enough time to spend with him due to work and he doesnt even take me as is dad anymore.........i'm trying my best but he wont understand that. i really need you to help me post it to him and i'll be paying for registered postage using parcelforce or at the post office n dont really mind the cost of postage......i will pay for the item with the price stated as i need to do this asap since i'm travelling to asia on saturday for a conference and i will also pay for the postage. i will be paying you with paypal...._


do they really think some poeple are stupid enough to send him a lap top to nigeria! lol i dont bite that one at all and am trying to think of a smart reply for him.


----------



## Sovereign

Blah11 said:


> Hm I need a text buddy too actually.
> 
> also, been getting braxton hicks :( v. uncomfortable!

Don't think I had any BH -I want some!!


----------



## Sovereign

Blah11 said:


> Hm I need a text buddy too actually.
> 
> also, been getting braxton hicks :( v. uncomfortable!


xLaurax has just offered to be my text buddy but i'm happy to be your's too Blah11 -pm if you want to be!x


----------



## Dragonfly

I replied to the com man. First email is from him/ 


_*thanks a lot for your reply..due to me being busy at the moment, i wont be available to view the item at the moment. i want it posted to my son in Nigeria.......i want to make it as a gift for him for his birthday that's comin up in a few weeks. i havent really had enough time to spend with him due to work and he doesnt even take me as is dad anymore.........i'm trying my best but he wont understand that. i really need you to help me post it to him and i'll be paying for registered postage using parcelforce or at the post office n dont really mind the cost of postage......i will pay for the item with the price stated as i need to do this asap since i'm travelling to asia on saturday for a conference and i will also pay for the postage. i will be paying you with paypal....*[/I

my answer. 
*Dear Mr Buzz

Thank you so much for offering to pay for my laptop, I am happy to have your efficient confirmation of a legally binding contract so soon. Please let me know the address to send it to, so that when you have paid me I can forward it to your son. I don't have a Paypal account by you can send it to me by Western Union, Mr Bzuz.

Conveniently, I am also travelling to Asia for a conference shortly, perhaps you would like to pick it up from me and then you can pay me in cash - so much easier. Wouldn't it be exciting if we were going to the same conference? What is your conference about? I am attending a conference in New Delhi at the Mumbai Hilton entitled Meticulous and Canny Methods of Investment of Oil Profits in Troubled Financial Arenas, at which I have been asked to be the Key Speaker. I am very excited about that.

As you can see, we all have such troubled lives, yours with your poor unhappy son, and mine with how to dispose of all this cash I seem to have accumulated during the recent oil price rise. Oh my dear Mr Burz, I am so happy that you can help me in my efforts to dispose of such trappings of wealth so that people think I am "normal" like everybody else. I feel I must fall in love with a man such as you one day. I look forward to meeting with you this Saturday at the Mumbai Hilton, look out for me in the dining room, I shall be the one wearing the purple and orange dress with the large hibiscus print, and a red rose tucked behind my luscious blonde tresses.

With much love
Darren *

ps came from darrens account i use as he cant read but used his addy for the add. 


anyway having a laugh here with the scammer._


----------



## Curlywoo

Hi all..just thought I would pop on and express some excitement as I finally ordered my pram today. Decided to get the Bugaboo bee, as I already have a bulky 3 wheeler that will do for dog walking etc, and wanted something lightweight and funky for general use. It's being delivered next week..have to find a corner to store it until January! Anyways, Hope everyone is well? And have had a good day?


----------



## elm

:rofl: dragonfly!! I love that it's from 'Darren' at least while the scammer is busy with you they're losing time scamming some more naive person!

Sounds like you've had loads to deal with Laura :hugs: don't worry that you didn't pm me - really appreciate you asking for me x Haven't sorted anything out yet - my mum has a Smart car mechanic contact (the son of a friend) so she's asking if there's anything he can do to help. I had a drive of a K reg Golf at the weekend, I suprised myself with how easy it was to drive (though I'd really struggle after driving an automatic for so long) so I'm not too scared of having to get a new car now if it comes to it. Would be really interested in how much they charge for the bracket thing if you get chance to ask but don't worry about it at all if you don't. 

Starting mat. leave sounds like a great idea if it's easier on you being at home. 

Think I've been having Braxton Hicks but mine aren't painful, everything just seems to go hard for a bit then I notice it's not hard anymore? 

My ante-natal classes start next Thursday. 

Went for my 3/4D scan today - I've stuck some photos in my journal. It was lovely seeing Chicken again. He's got a little button nose, the scanner man said that it's normally girls that have little noses like that but he confirmed that Chicken's definitely a he.

The Bugaboo bee sounds really zippy Curlywoo! 

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Darren is not in my good books at all he drew all my money out and i only told him to draw out £40 last week as i need shopping and pay direct debits. Just before i chek my onlnie bank he informs me that the money he had all week was mine and thats why he was speding. WTF! says he told me. I assure you i know he didnt as i keep an eye on my money so i dont miss paying the bills. I had to cancel the sky DD its due to come on on the 20th which is actually today but it wasnt gone yet and hopefully my bank wont charge me near £30 plus the cost for missing it. 

Now i have no money for shopping. I bloody told him only take out 40 for my card and thats it. now i dont get paid for another fortnight and i have no idea when the internet comes out cause i changed provider. He helped himself to my cash! he stormed off to bed and told me to feck off. he is shit with money thats why i take care the bills and he pays rent and even thats late all the time. 

I cant sleep in this rage. but need to lie down my shoulder is so sore again.


----------



## Michelle100

Hi everyone. Sorry havent been on in the last few days. I've been feeling like crap with heartburn and sore throat and to top it off, I have a weird nagging pain in my shoulder blade wherever that came from. Is anyone else finding it difficult to sleep? Sorry to whinge. I have a doctor's appointment today, hopefully he will scan me again. This doc usually does at every appointment. I had another appt in town yesterday, at the hospital where I plan to give birth. Everything went well except for a little sugar in my water. Hope everyone is doing well also.


----------



## Blah11

yes Michelle and it's getting worse and worse :(

However, my Quinny came :DDDDDDDDDDD set it all up and made sure we had everything.. love it :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Michelle i have the shoulder blade pain also it just comes on an i cant sit anyway. I asked midwife as i was worrie it was the start of pre elempsia but she said if my bP was ok then it probably want but i aint to sure as thats one of the symptoms. Is it the right shoulder? I thought it was the weight of my boob once to , then again could also be posture from the weight of the baby pulling you down. I dont know but i have a hot water bottle on it in bed. 

I havent been well for this past week, throwing up alot and heartburn. In bed sleeping to much again and generally just feel like shit. Also fed up with alot of things, sometimes i dont even want to come online anymore as i feel so crappy an dont want to yap at people all the time as even i am sick of me. 

i have a thread ranting about mothercare. i aint got notihng now. no money or baby stuff waiting for them to give me back my money they claim not to have yet can give it back apparetly. I dont get it myself but hey i can go to the city or rather bf can as i am to ill to go anywhere. I dont fancy throwing up in mothercare. 

off to bed now. Feel depressed. if that money is not on my card for shopping tomorrow i wil go mad again and i aint looking forward to that as they messed me about far to much as it is. 

ok whats a quiny?


----------



## Michelle100

Yes Dragonfly, it's my right shoulder. I've had it since Sunday now and it drives me nuts. I use a heating pad when I'm on the couch, but it's such a nagging pain that it wakes me up at night. I didnt mention it to my doc today because I didnt even know that it had anything to do with pregnancy and figured he wouldnt know much about it anyways. But I do have high bp and he put me on medication for it today. So sorry you're having such a rough week with sickness and mothercare. Maybe you should go to mothercare to pick up your money that they owe you, sounds like you've been given the run around and a little puke in their store wouldnt hurt them. HA!


----------



## Dragonfly

i would go to midwife or someone sounds likethe start of pre eclempsia. My bp is normal so they think i am fine but i dont know wht i am getting this sore shoulder and its been like that for weeks. sometimes its ok but more often it flares up and its agony.


----------



## Michelle100

thanks dragonfly,I'll have it checked.


----------



## Dragonfly

waiting for mothercare to call my card and reject the funds they have waitingfor them so i can get my refund today. though they gave the wrong amount at the start so it didnt work and now i have to wait on some woman calling me back to do it again. its the least they could do or i will be sitting here for another week with no money and nothing. least if i have the money i can go proper shopping then. which should be fun, and i think i will puke in their store just fo a get back hehe.


----------



## elm

Hope you get it sorted soon Dragonfly.

Those Quinnys look like they'd be really easy to push round everywhere Mandy :)

Not typing much as I'm knackered. Think getting changed after swimming is now more exhausting than the actual swimming!!!

Hope everyone's ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

turns out my cad ont let me have my money back. My bloody money not theirs. I have to wait for a few weeks until they release it and its not mothercares fault as they tried to undo it even though it was theirs at the start. Took 4 hours of messing about on phones and my card was not having it. mothercare have said they are not taking the money and my card have said they ant prove how rang them so it stays there until a week or so then comes back to me. 

So my dad has to lend my money now as i am impatient and its stressing me out having notihing. very nice of him to. 
so feel a bit happier i am getting my stuff tomorrow. run me down all this crap this past week when it should have been streight forward like everytihng else i boughth.

oh that thing i got for £5 off ebay the nappy staker,cot tidy,hooded towel is great. and the skirting boards are back on the nursary.


----------



## Michelle100

Well I went to the clinic this morning to see about shoulder pain and this cold I have. The doctor that was on wasn't my doctor and I don't really like him but was better than nothing I guess. He actually laughed when I voiced my concerns about shoulder pain being related with pre eclampsia and said it was more than likely something muscular, and nothing for the cold. My blood pressure was 149/94 last night but was back to normal this morning. What a goon that doc was. Didn't really reassure me at all.


----------



## Dragonfly

no not at all and thats high blood pressure mines always 84 at the bottom never changes. I will find that info for you. better safe I say. I hate docs like this :( they make people feel stupid when they are just concerned for their babies and themselves. And when you dot report or ask sometihng they blame you , how can anyone when they are like that. 

i hung the curtains today and they look crap. cost me a fortune from argos and where swade and they look really badly made, look like bottoms are messed up in sticthing and different lengths. To late to take em back as had them for about a month now it took darren that long to get them up and out of pack and we only noticed when they where up. argos has cheap crap !


----------



## Dragonfly

have a look here you will see the symptoms and it does mention the shoulder pain. I rag my miswife a while ago aout it and they said if my BP was fine then it. My dad has a blood pressure monitor and they always do it at the docs. 
https://www.preeclampsia.org/symptoms.asp


after reading this i feel like calling my doc again as my BP may be fine to them but thats what I have. 
_Stomach and/or Right Shoulder Pain

This type of stomach pain, called epigastric pain by the medical profession, is usually under the right-side ribs. It can be confused with heartburn, gallbladder problems, flu, indigestion or pain from the baby kicking. Shoulder pain is often called referral pain because it radiates from the liver under the right ribs. Lower back pain is different from muscle strain common to pregnancy. It is usually more acute and specific. All may be a sign of HELLP Syndrome or a related problem in the liver. Shoulder pain can feel like someone is deeply pinching you along the bra strap, or it can be painful to lie on your right side.

What you can do...

Pain in this area should be taken very seriously; do not dismiss it and go to bed. Call your health professional immediately.
_
also have a massive numb patch under right rib.


----------



## elm

Sure it's fine Michelle if your bp is back to normal, you could always give NHS direct a ring just to reassure yourself if you're worried :hugs: xxx

I've had a back pain on the right for weeks - am assuming it's fine though as my blood pressure was normal for an unpregnant person when I had it checked. Got another mw appoinment on Wednesday. I'm thinking you'd need more than one symptom for it to be pre-eclampsia? I'm not googling it's far too scary and I'll end up putting my bp up stressing!!!

Haven't made it out of bed yet - it sounds really horrible outside and it's all cosy in here! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

4 police men where killed at the end of my road at 4am and at 3.56am I was on the loo and heard their siren. That was seconds before they went into a wall and then it caught fire trapping them all in. I am disturbed today and very sad. I feel so effected by it, one of the police men was a new daddy also. I felt somethig weird was going on when i was up for a pee at that time. 
https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7744551.stm
they have shut off my road wont be open for hours. Its just terrible, and i walk past where they died all the time do its going to be weird.


----------



## Michelle100

Oh thats horrible Dragonfly.I find all sorts of news upsetting now, its just terrible the way things are in the world these days.I guess we're extra sensitive being pregnant and all. Thanks for taking the time to look up that info for me. I am going back to my own doctor tomorrow, he's such a sweetie and has all the time in the world to listen to concerns. The only time he laughed at me was when I told him I was pregnant!
Elm, you're probably right and I may be stressing about nothing. My mom is quite the alarmist and insists on me getting checked all the time...even though I'm 39 years old, I sometimes do things to please her. I'm keeping my own records of my bp and it seems to be up high sometimes and back to normal the next time I check. Roll on January!!!
How is Helen, Lulu and the rest of the Jan girls doing?


----------



## Dragonfly

I didnt mean to scare you Michelle it could be just the weight from baby pulling the shoulder down as sometimesi think its the way i sit with the lap top but scared me also hen I read it and prefer to get it sorted sooner as soething can be done then. 

Its getting dark already here! 
back roads here are packed up as no one can use the main road of my road, tesco just called with my food and for the first time the man wouldnt let me lift anythig! was a different buy and obvioulsy was not thick as reat of times they make me lift the stuff! think this one cant miss i was pregnant. 
still sad about the deaths though. usually would just be down a bit but the hormones have got to me wheni thinkof their familes. even darren was disturbed as one of them was a new dad to. he says that got him.


----------



## elm

:hugs: how horrible dragonfly x

Hope it goes well at the drs Michelle - sorry, forgot you're in Canada!!! Hopefully your nice dr will be able to give you lots of reassurance, it's well worth going for that :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have moved up a box! OMG! done my hospital bag out of boredome as i was waiting for darren to get electric for metre, relised i hve 3 bags ful and havnt even got my pjs and robe in it yet! :O


----------



## hypnorm

I've not done a hospital bag! hopeing to have little one at home. suppose i should get afew basics in.
Dog cage for the car arrived today so at least Daisy will be kept in one area and not chew the buggy. She had chewed the plastics on the dog guard and although the buddy is 3 years old i dont want doggy teeth marks in it!! will stop her weaving too.


----------



## Dragonfly

I wish they would stop showing the NSPCC child abuse add with the baby in it as I am blubbering away here and its come on 3 times already. I am disturbed more than ever by all this. Hormones! but I think more as I am pregnant i couldnt imagine a baby going through any pain or anyone hurting their baby. That baby P case gets me. I cant look at the full exstent of what happeed. If i wasnt pregnant I would have just been a bit distrubed by it but I am distraught. 

anyway sory for sad talk. 

i need another bag for hospital! 3 is not enough. may get some luggage lol


----------



## Blah11

oh how cute is the baby on the John Lewis advert. She's adoraaaaaaable.

I've bought a bag for hospital. Its pink suede :D need to fill it still though haha


----------



## Dragonfly

mine a baby blue one by head got it in argos in the sale. has loads of bits with it like wash bag, gym bag,hold all,wallet and water carrier. But I still need another bag as i have filled all them and the changing bag. 

watching baby create waves around here in stomach.


----------



## elm

I still haven't got my hospital bag, I was wanting a red leather weekend bag (which is bad considering my vegetarian status!!!) but am thinking of getting one of those little pull along suitcase things. Will get a seperate labour bag too... Got loads to buy for both.... 

:hugs: x


----------



## Dragonfly

Think you may need a suitcase! I will look like i am going on holiday arriveing at the hospital. I will have to see if they give baby milk at the hospital as it will lighten the load a bit in bag.


----------



## Michelle100

I have a pull along small suitcase for myself, yest unpacked. And I willbe using a diaper bag (somewhat packed) for baby. My shower is this weekend so I will wait and see if there is anything I need to add for baby from the shower gifts before I finish packing. My mom says
she's giving me stuff for my bag for Christmas, new p.j.'s, books,slippers etc. Yay!!!


----------



## LuluBee

I have a small pull along suitcase, all packed, but need to wash the baby clothes when we buy some non-bio washing liquid. After attending our Parentcraft Class Matt has also packed a bag of his own, with clothes, snacks (for me mainly), books etc in. The only thing I can't find room for is the top and tail bowl - I think that'll just have to sit in the boot of our car until needed!


----------



## Dragonfly

I need to pick my xmas present and i cant see a thing i want. I know i want necklace and ring but i cant find one! know he dosnt have alot of moey so i went looking in argos and there is no stock left of anything i like or you cant even order most them. :( I am far to picky and its hard to choose for me in jewellary, this is why i havnt got any jewellary. Obviolsuly i aint getting no engagement ring this year. never will get one. Think he would crap himself if he had to. I only want the dam ring ffs!


----------



## Dragonfly

Foud this wheeled hold all in argos and its actually in stock. i may get it. 
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...nt+carriers+and+trolley+holdalls|10199509.htm


----------



## Dragonfly

darren has won the xmas tree is up! i tried to put him off and even bribbed him into doing jobs about the house and he done them! i didnt think that hall table was ever going to be fixed! and he done it tonight. Then got his way with the tree. He wants more decs now he wont stop at just what we have. he is looking candles. i know he sounds so gay! you dont exspect him to be covered in tattoos and ride bikes when you hear he has bee itching like a big kid for the tree up and is now going to buy more decs and candles!


----------



## Michelle100

hahahahha...sounds like my OH.Don loooves Christmas and the more decorations the better. I would be happy with just a tree...hahaha.


----------



## Dragonfly

very tired today, waiting to throw up here as i hate the usual breakfast crap where i feel sick as i am eating and takes a while for it to settle. Heartburn dosnt help. My body is slower than my brain now, i went to turn and my head had it going just had to wait on body to catch up. I really feel so heavy, Now baby is awake and beating me up :) 

Tomorrow days are in the 50's! I cant even smile now as i am so tired and crappy! i am just like whatever day it is ,it is. right i need cheering up. i am very bored and tired.


----------



## Blah11

Really uncomfortable now :( Getting serious braxton hicks and baby has DEFO dropped. Also getting pains in my cervix but I assume thats just her little head pressing against it? 
I know that raspberry leaf tea doesnt induce labour but I can't help but wonder if its speeding up my body and getting it ready for labour?

Oh and last 2 days I've developed what I now know is heartburn :'( It's in my throat, not my chest. Yuck.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am nervous today also and i dont know why. I feel scatty and weird. not myself at all. And I better not be just yet gearing up as i had a fwe stabbing pains in side during the night, seem to get that alot now. Not that many braxton hicks but had a scary one last week that was so stroing. Probably more to come as you are ahead of me a bit. Maybe i am nervous about the thing even though i said to myself i couldnt wait. I dont know who i will react in labour i imagine i will be scared. 

here is pics of the tree anyway.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2721.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2727.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Curlywoo

My Bugaboo Bee arrived today! I love it! I have resisted the temptation to put a teddy in it and take it out for a test drive so far though. Ha.
Struggled slightly with it at first, but think it's going to be a great little pram to have. Just have to wait for the baby nest to arrive now...and put in an order for the matching changing bag.
Dragonfly - Ah, it's scary to think decorations are going up already, I haven't even really thought about christmas - but it's December in less than a week! I'll have to start getting into the christmas spirit!
Blah - Heartburn in the throat is HORRID isn't it!? I only get it occasionly, but not nice atall, and makes you feel very sick! I'm sure I've read about numerous remedies to try and ease it...I'll have a look around and see.
Hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## Dragonfly

3 out of the 4 victums funeral is on the news here. The police men that burned to death in a crash at the end of my road. I am in tears :cry: His wife was walking behind the hurse with their 4 month old baby in the pram and they where showing pics of him and his daugter only born a few months ago. And i think the wife is pregnant again. Also it was their wedding aniversary the today of the funeral and the naming ceromy next week for baby. oh god this is terrible for all their familes. :cry:
Read the accounts of the people at the endof the road who tried to free them but the reinforced glass wasnt having it and they watched them die. I always walk that spot and thats how you get out of my house and it will always be sad now to see it. And they where young. Just terrible. :cry: trying to hold back here.


----------



## Michelle100

where is everyone the past couple of days? Dragonfly, how are you feeling?


----------



## Dragonfly

I aint well today, been up in the night vomitting. Have heartburn that could kill. Had pains in my side every night now and its not a UTI as i dont feel it during the day. I am trying to shove breakfast down me and i am sure its going to come back up again in a minute. My head hurts and I am tired. What the hell is wrong with me! first i am nervous for days and now i am sick. Mt throat is cut off me from throwing up what I think was pure acid and where it got its red colour from I dont know as I wasnt eating anything red. Thought it was blood but it was more orangey. TMI there. 

really down now cause i feel like this and darren has gone to help a friend today so i am alone and feeling nervous again.


----------



## hypnorm

Some one mentioned Refreshers were good for heartburn, well i couldnt find any refreshers so i bought some love hearts instead and these actually seem to help stop it for a while, probably doing sod all for the state of my teeth! noticed on the ingredient they have sodium bicarb in them so i wonder if that has an effect?

Walked around town with mum and Ewan yesterday got a really cute biker jacket from Primarks for Ewan! by the time we had walked round Ewan was Grumpy and I was grumpy too!!! and my legs were a bit swollen.


----------



## Dragonfly

I discovered about 48 new stretch marks on my stomach that where not there a few days ago. I only have one big one and a faint one on the other side now its ridicoulous looking ! i wish i never looking in the mirror when I was drying myself. :( Yes i know they are battle scars and all but they just look horrid. And no amount of cream has kept them away for me if you are going to get them you will no matter what you put on i think. I hope they go away after preg, i have enough self esteem issues without covering that up from darren as my legs used to be really bad. 

And I look really really big this last two days! i cant believe how much i popped out in 3 days its weird. I look like I am ready to pop. I think i dropped to be honest as it seems lower the bump.

also feel depressed after having a shower and totally drained.


----------



## elm

Sorry I haven't posted here for a few days. Has anyone heard from biscuit recently? Will have a look at her profile in a min.

Went to a NCT nearly new sale today - it was great, they like all their sales on their website, I'd recommend UK people having a look, got loads of stuff (they had prams, baths, carriers, changing bags, toys, books and loads more).

I'm feeling fine except for a dodgy tooth (really hoping I get a dentist next month) and back ache.

Sorry you're feeling bad dragonfly :hugs:

Had our first antenatal class. Has everyone had ward tours? Just wondering how big the labour rooms are in your hospital?
xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

they dont do them here so wouldnt know elm. They dont seem to do much here infact lol 

what site are you on about? i will give ita look at.


----------



## elm

Dragonfly said:


> they dont do them here so wouldnt know elm. They dont seem to do much here infact lol
> 
> what site are you on about? i will give ita look at.

https://www.nct.org.uk/in-your-area/nearly-new-sales

Someone on here posted about it last week and there happened to be a sale near me today :)

x


----------



## Dragonfly

Dont t hink there any sales but there is somethig about an anti natel thing in belfast which is 30 mins from me in a car and I have no car, is actually quite a distance. 

does anyones baby kick themand move where it hurts? mine has me on the edge of my seat here as usul poking about.


----------



## elm

Dragonfly said:


> Dont t hink there any sales but there is somethig about an anti natel thing in belfast which is 30 mins from me in a car and I have no car, is actually quite a distance.
> 
> does anyones baby kick themand move where it hurts? mine has me on the edge of my seat here as usul poking about.

That's a shame.

He's only given me one sharp kick that I can remember. Sometimes he surprises me with movements but he's generally lovely to me. Maybe I've got fat protecting me?!! x


----------



## baby D

Hello ladies - sorry to hear you are feeling down dragonfly - sending you lots of:hug:

Elm, great site, thanks - i have done a bit of baby shopping today - bought snow suit, hat, mittens, vests, socks, bibs and lots of lovely blankets!!!

Still need lots, though.

:hug:


----------



## Michelle100

Hi ladies, sorry to hear about you feeling down Dragonfly, and hope your tooth gives you a bit of a break Elm. Nasty having a toothache. I wish I had access to that site, seems to have good bargains there. Also, I dont think we have ward tours here. Oh well....
I had my baby shower last night. What a great bunch of pressies and over 800.00!!! There was a great turn out and we sat around playing games and stuffing our faces...was great fun but I'm glad it's over because its alot of work on my mom. Plus, my sister's father in law who was a friend of the family died on Tuesday so it's been back and forth to town to help out. I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am grand now, was that shower i took relaxed me a bit to much. 

I am 32 weeks today! OMG! I am off to check I have everything again lol 

Wow Michelle thats some money, we dont have them here i think if i asked anyone to my place for one no one would turn up. Or they would be clearing out theif attics of broken toys to bombard me with. But I am more going for the first case here. 

I know my parents are buying pram and car seat and darrens parents has got the cot and mattress and one of darrens friends is suppose to be buying the sterilizer, but he said that weeks ago and he hasnt yet and I am fretting in case he dosnt and i am left with none. Would have preferd to get that myself. But I have everytig else here.


----------



## elm

:wave:

It's gone a bit quiet over here - think everyone's hanging out in the journals / Jan thread in the third tri!!!

It's all icy here, I'm scared of falling on my bump - wearing really sensible shoes and taking little tiny steps everywhere. It's very pretty though - the canal was frozen over this morning!

Hope everyone's well :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

havnt updated in here! was really ill. Had another thread in 3rd on it. BP was high and was vomitting all night and had pains, thouht i was going into labour as felt baby pushing down on my fanny. But got midwife around and baby was fine. She was meant to call today to check me but she couldnt so got my dad to check my bp and it was fine, back to normal! so i wil put it down to the sickness as aparently my body is getting me ready for labour! EEKK! that was horrid the other night, i now fear the whole thing. 

but least the bp is down so i am not worried anymore . i will still not do much as it seems to rise . good excuse for me anyway to do nothing. 

I swear my hands are swelling tying this! just looked at them ad they are hot,vaiy and look bigger! not another dam thing.


----------



## Blah11

My hands are swollen too Dragon :( looks horrid don't it with big fat veins sticking out and sausage fingers :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

elm said:


> :wave:
> 
> It's gone a bit quiet over here - think everyone's hanging out in the journals / Jan thread in the third tri!!!
> 
> It's all icy here, I'm scared of falling on my bump - wearing really sensible shoes and taking little tiny steps everywhere. It's very pretty though - the canal was frozen over this morning!
> 
> Hope everyone's well :hugs: xxx

omg same. it was like an icerink today :( luckily I bought a pair of pink timbs to wear :D so qt.


----------



## Dragonfly

I had a bad nights sleep! was really agitated cause of the cramps and couldnt sleep. :( i probablly will go into labour at the night time then as it seems to be doing it all night now. Its shit. :( bad day today lots of stress. Think i may do my hair though. and i better sleep tonight!


----------



## elm

I'm finding nights are getting worse too. I'll usually feel completely knackered in the evening and fall asleep quite quickly when I go to bed but then wake up at around 3.30 am needing to go to the toilet then not be able to go back to sleep or get comfortable for ages and ages. Couldn't breathe properly when I woke up in the early hours of this morning, thing he was hanging round high up!!!

How's your hair looking dragonfly? 

Love the sound of pink timbs!!! I've got Reebok basketball boots (that are actually for playing basketball in...), going to get my walking boots out tomorrow I think if it doesn't rain tonight.

:hug: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

hair turned out lovely and i managed to keep calm and not freak! so glad my mate done it. Needs cut though but have to phone hair dresser for that. My hair looks healthy now and is a shade darker where it was all facded and crap looking before. Feel so much better its done. I left it for 5 months like that! eeek! leats it wont need done for a good while anyway.

i have the same elm i get up around 3 or 4 for a pee and cant get back to sleep. Then get all annoyed. Then when i do sleep i am up again an hour or so for another pee and battling to get back to sleep. Its horrid. And the cramps are crap! bet i go into labour when times right at 4am or something. I am having probs breathing sometimes but not as much this past fwe days and i am near sure baby has moved down. still kicking out at the right and damaging my orgains, it feels like that anwyay. If i lie on my side it helps a bit. I am astmatic anyway so my inhaler gets used.


----------



## Blah11

Well girls, I feel terrible today. I'm knackered and have a stinker of a cold. I'm at work but I feel totally useless. My whole body hurts and I'm just sitting here like a zombie :( I'm gonna just dose myself up with paracetemol until the weekend. I'd feel too guilty about pulling a sicky so close to my mat leave!


----------



## Dragonfly

Ah I would pull a sickie! no way would i go to work.


----------



## LuluBee

I'm the same, wake up about 3am and then can't get back to sleep for hours - just lie daydreaming about Pip. :blush: Matt moaned that when I went back to sleep early this morning I started snoring - the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## Dragonfly

I had dream that it was a girl I had , she was lovely looking and had pink bedsheets for her. But then I had a dream a while ago it was a boy to. Toying with me now lol


----------



## Dragonfly

My bp is up again :( I thought it was ok as dad checked it two days ago and it was down but its the same as it was on monday. urine is clear now though. All I can do is Sigh here and feel crappy. Just a bit fed up today.


----------



## baby D

Im suffering on the sleep front too girls - dreadful, isn't it!


----------



## Michelle100

Hi girlies, seems like everyone is having trouble sleeping. I had docs appointment today and have to go back in 2 weeks, he said next visit he will do a swab for group B strep. That sounds yucky....does anyone know if this is painful? I know I'm not sposed to google...but I'd like to know what I'm in for.


----------



## elm

Hope you're feeling better soon ill people :hugs: xxx

We don't get tested for Strep B over here Michelle but you can buy kits that you do yourself and post off to be tested so there can't be much involved to doing the swab if you can do it yourself? Sure it's not at all painful :hugs: 

Just been to my second ante natal class - think we only get two. The mw running it was very nice but a bit disappointed that there are only two and haven't had all that much info. So glad I've got b&b :happydance:.

Having a pain around my pubic bone at the front that comes and goes - it hurts when I lift my legs? Strange!

:hug: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I can actually feel the babys head when i move a certain way. I know that sounds weird and i dont mean with my hands i can feel sometihng like in my pelvis and when i stand up its heavy! i know the baby has moved down as i had a gap from pubes up and now there is no gap and i can feel it there.


----------



## Blah11

I had the worse shooting pains in my lady bits yesterday! She is most def squashing her litle head down. Makes me wonder if shes engaging already? Don't have MW til Thurs so I'll need to wait to see.

Anyway I had a bad night and have earache and a headache now so I dd call in sick. Went food shopping yday and felt really dizzy half way through so I'll have a lazy weekend and try to recover by Monday for my last week at work :D


----------



## Blah11

p.s. 35 weeks :dance:


----------



## Dragonfly

NOt long now, like everyone keeps saying to me but it wont come quick enough lol think this will be the longest of weeks now. cant wait to i get further on least i know the further on i am the safer it is for baby to arrive when it wants to. and i would lik eto skip past the worry.


----------



## elm

That sounds like LO engaging Mandy - I was reading last night that you get shooting pains / like a vibrating buzz in your bits when you sit down (!) when the head engages & you can breathe better again :happydance:. You're 35 weeks and have 35 days to go :dance:!!! 

I'm still loving pregnancy despite the pain, acid and sleeplessness!! Hope it lasts another month at least (I want to be really fed up towards the end so I don't mind labour so much!!!)

:hugs: xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Hello Ladies!!

Hope everyone is well and nearly all ready for the new arrivals?

Elm - those pains sound like the ones i'm having and i've been tld i've got SPD... may be worth mentioning it to the midwife and getting some physio to help you out a little bit?

I'm now on maternity leave, its amazing how much better i feel being able to chill out and relax alot more. I've put the xmas tree up now, and everything in the nursery is just about sorted!! :)

Boo's been getting very spoilt by my side of the family this week, even though hes not here yet.... My mum and I went the the disney store in Norwich yesterday and she bought his all of the 7 dwarfs.... James is going to put a shelf up and there going to sit there and keep really nice. Shes also started collecting the Mr Men books us, i nearly had a fit yesterday when i saw them priced at £2.99 a book... i'm sure they only used to be £1!!?? My dads bought him a my first steiff bear aswell as a normal full sized one which again is going to be keep all nice on a shelf, as they are collectable!! My sister has bought him a first money box from the disney store aswell as his first plate, bowl and cuttlery from there too :) My aunties also bought him a bouncer too.... he really is a very lucky boy! :D

All the old people form work did a nice collection for me, they said they would rather i had the money to buy things with and in total i got £185... bless the little oldies... so with that i've bought a rainforest swing for him, a rainforest jumperoo for when hes a bit older and then a high chair, another thing we dont have to worry about a few months down the line! :)

Last time i saw the midwife baby was 3/5's engaged.... got another appointment next thursday so wondering what hes up to now.... i can really tell his heads down now though as i get shooting pains in my lady bits, takes my breath away for a few seconds too...

Has anyone else started maternity leave yet?

Hope your all well too :)

xxx


----------



## elm

https://www.thebookpeople.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10051_138344_100_500020__category_

Laura, I remember seeing the Mr Men books for sale as a collection, remembered where and posted the link above if you're interested. It's nice buying them one a week but sure the box is loads cheaper - can't believe they're £2.99! My mum's still got all mine from when I had them!

Thanks for the SPD info - I'll ask next time I have an appointment. It comes and goes and I can put up with it for now. 

Don't think I'll be getting anymore work til after LO arrives so I could put myself officially on mat. leave, wouldn't notice the difference at the moment though :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

i forgot i ordered a hat with gold skulls and roses off ebay for baby,. I aint in to all that but its dad liked it and its not to bad looking. Long as he dont have it looking like the baby from the adams family that ok.lol I have my eye on one thats a bear hat , only £2 free delivery. Just waiting for money to go on my crappy pre paid card to buy it. 

I feel slightly ingratful for thinking that i didnt want that matress that darens mum bought for the cot bed that has yet to arive, matress came today and its just a foam one. I wanted like a air spring cooling orthepedic system master thingy matress lol I aint saying nothing though but sort of wish i had a better matress now. This one is just ok bog standard saplings one. OK maybe i am ungrateful but i wanted a good matress for baby. I am sure a mattress is just a mattress. I cant wait to the cot bed comes though.

omg i have 50 days left! and i hope thats less than 50 but omg!


----------



## baby D

Hey all. Yes i'm on Mat leave now - am sooo pleased as my job (much as i love it) was exhausting me! 

Elm, i have also been getting pains just like those you describes! xx


----------



## elm

I've been looking the symptoms of SPD up and it looks like I've got it - least it's mild at the moment. Really glad you mentioned it Laura as it means I can try and stop it getting worse (I was swimming doing breast stroke every week and that can make it worse). I've found it's got worse since reading about it... don't know if I've given myself psychological SPD / I'm more aware of it / it's got worse!!! 

It hurts when I walk now too but only when I put my feet down not the bit inbetween. It's worth a quick read about SPD baby D, it's not too scary like googling pre-eclampsia which I refuse to do ever!!! x

Hat sounds great dragonfly.

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I had spd about 2 months ago and i couldnt walk. It was horrible. had to use crutches. I was so bad at one point when i was going to be sick I couldnt get out of the bed and had to let it out on the floor. If i even got on the loo i had to get help getting up again. And I am double jointed and can always move no matter how ijured i am so for ones that arnt double jointed i feel so sorry for them as it was sore. Nice nice being immobile. I really hope it dosnt come back again. 

Freaking out here as I have 4 presents to get and i dont have the money and by the time i will it will be to late to order them with the post! and i cant get out to get anything hense why i use the net. And these poeple have got me stuff and i cant not hand them something i feel really bad then. talk about pressure. i cant afford it i have shopping and bills all accounted for and darren gets paid to close to xmas to get them also and the rent needs paid and i am not paing that late as i think where behind anyway from last time. would be easier not to get them on the bank balance but my conscience just would be crushed. This is the bit i hate about xmas.


----------



## xLaurax

Elm, I would mention it to your midwife or the doc, when i went for my physio this week i got a nice booklet on how to help with postnatal and antenatal back and pelvic pain... it has loads of tips and exercises to do to help with it, and simple things such as getting in and out of bed etc...

They do assess you to see if there are any other ways to help relieve the pressure put on you, i now have a little step in my right shoe which helps alot, they just generally look at how your bones are aligned. I'm really glad I mentioned it as i've also had a bad back since about 9 weeks, and that turned out to be my lower back was locked into a position to the left, she unlocked that and so far i haven't had such a bad back and i have got better nights sleep.

It doesn't take much for the midwife to rng up and get youa a appointment, its deffo worth a try if there is any chance of you being more comfy etc :) xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Roll on xmas! and labour! i feel like i am sitting around to much waiting. I have everything sorted so nothing else i can do. Just feel a bit useless. :( 

think i have spd again i found it hard to get up earlier with the pain in my pelvis, it happened in second tri only this wasnt as bad.


----------



## elm

I'll definitely be telling my midwife, got an appointment next week. Won't go swimming this week as it was worse afterwards (despite not using my legs!!!). 

Got pains all over the place. Still loving pregnancy though and am in no hurry to give birth just yet. Going to have to get a lot more organised though (still haven't got my hospital bag....!!!).

:hug: xxx


----------



## Blah11

I'm ready to have this baby now. Fed up of being pregnant and uncomfortable. My SPD is getting worse and worse and it now feels like my pelvis is cracking in half :'( Sucks cos there's nothing you can do about it and you know its not gonna get any better until LO arrives. 
Can't wait for this week to be over so I can sit around like a fat turkey until Amelie is born :D

Got antenatal class today which I'm really looking forward to. It's 'coping with your new baby' so I think it'll be really beneficial and interesting for myself and Stefan. Then I have 36wk MW tomorrow. Can't wait to find out if she's engaging (I think she is). Also Stefan has his driving test ;o Good luck to him I say! I really hope he passes, someone tried to steal his motorbike on Monday night and they cut a wire off (think they were trying to start it with no key) so now it's completely knackered and he has no transport. If he passes his Gran is buying him a car so fingers crossed! He might even be able to drive me to the hosp when I go into labour!

Oh and Elm, i still havent got my bag together :rofl:. I have a bag with Amelies clothes, nappies, cottonwool, breast pads and maternity pads but that's it! No clothes for me or anything >.< Better get my arse into gear!


----------



## hypnorm

i've not got a hosp bag sorted yet either! but still hoping for a home birth.
Have been looking in to flower remedies and other alternative stuff to help.
I have my Tens ordered and hubby says he will try and stay in the area as he works all over the UK, this morning he has left for the week he is working in Northampton and then up in East Kilbride! So he is going to stay with his brother and SIL for the weekend whilst he is up there, I could have gone but i would have had to drive my self up there!! and dont think i could have managed it in the car being this pregnant.
So its just me, Ewan and the dog for the week.


----------



## LuluBee

My hopsital bag is kind of packed - but when I went in the other week Matt had to take it apart to get things for me so will need to redo it properly. Hopefully Pip will stay put for a few more weeks anyway, if he can keep cooking until after Christmas I'll be a very happy bunny


----------



## Dragonfly

I was reading somewhere that at weeks 34 if your baby was born it isnt considered premature its called pre term which is better as it dosnt need as much help as premature. Made me feel better. Think it was on i-am-preg on my weekly thing I seen it on as I always look a week ahead. 

After christmas you be great then lulubee for sure. I wouldnt mind an xmas baby myself. 
But I would have to be able to bring it home with me as I heard they keep them in while you go away. I couldnt do that. Would freak me out. 

I can feel babys head on my cervex it is like a stabbing pain when I walk. And i am crampy. :( It has moved it is more upright now than kicking to the sides. OK my fanny hurts now :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh ffs! i need to let off a bit (no not fart lol) 

The reason I told people that I wanted to buy all the important things is because I know I would get them and know that thats what I wanted. No no one would losten when i said just buy some cloths or something. So I fell into it and let darrens mum get the cotbed and mattress, its family so they cant let us down i thought. My parents insisted on the pram and car seat which they still havnt got yet. But thats not that important as i have a back up car seat if i go eaerly as they dont let you leave hospital without a car seat. 

So citbed comes, ok its nice. Matress is way to small! ok i thought calm down we can sent it back to the cataligue your mum got it and order the right size. No not so easy! the cotbed one takes 10 weeks to arrive to my house apparently! WTF! baby will be out by then i cant have no where for it to sleep. And it was a foam basic one and i wanted one of t hem air flow spring ones.I think a mattress is important than anything else and want a good one! wish they had of let me flippen buy it! now it was oncredit so he has no money for a matttress and nore so i since our rent money was robbed and i have to use my money to pay it back wheni get paid again which means i have no money now for a whle. And i need teh roof over my head. 

why do people insist in getting stuff and then not? not refering to mattress here someone else inssted on getting the streilizer another important piece but no they havent bothered and arae not now and i have spent all my money! i havent a penny left and there is no where you can go here and just walk in and buy a matress for a cot! stupid i know. and i checked ev everywhere on line and kiddicare delivery wont be till next year and they ask for £20 delivery where iam. No other stores like argos stock them you have to home delivery and again thats going to be next year as i checked their new schedual. I dont know. 

My head is wreaked. I know i have 6 weeks but cut out 2 weeks or more where every deliver is messed up due to xmas. And i could go 4 weeks early then! cant take the chance.


----------



## Michelle100

Hey ladies, just wanted to give you and update since I havent had much to tell lately. Yesterday I had a 3d scan which was awesome!! Its so clear and you can pick out his little face so easily. OH and I just stared at the monitor and ooohed and ahhhd. Anyways, we found out that every thing is going great thank God..and that wee benjamin is 6lbs 20z already. However, my due date is moved again to the 22nd, which was my original date...*sigh* I think he'll just come when he's ready. How is everyone else doing??


----------



## elm

Hi Michelle :hugs: 

Glad your scan went well! I'm ok, had a mw appointment on Wednesday and I have high blood pressure so trying to take it easy which is a bit difficult while trying to get last minute Christmas shopping finished!!! It's made me completely paranoid about every little ache and pain so I'm trying not to be a big hypocondriac!!!

You're nearly at 37 weeks and you're on the last box :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

hi all! i noticed we abadoned this thread for a while lol Hope everyone is fine. I aint i am in pain with sore back and no sleep at all. cant wait til i see baby this wait is agonizing literally.

elm our box moves up in a few days, xmas eve for you and xmas day for me. :)


----------



## elm

I'm making DP massage me constantly. My ticker is a day out I think - should probably change it!! x


----------



## Dragonfly

Mines a day early but it dosnt make much difference to me. I am suppose to be 35 weeks tomorrow but just have it like that, i dont know why lol its only a day.


----------



## Michelle100

Glad to hear youre taking it easy Elm, I have high BP as well and the doc put me on meds for it. I have to take the last one tonight, so we'll see what happens at my next appointemtn on Tuesday. Sorry to hear you arent feeling well Dragonfly, I'm experiencing ALOT of pressure down around my pubic bone, but the doc says its baby getting ready. Very very uncomfy..well more than uncomfy actually. How's Helen doing? Anyone hear from Lulu?


----------



## elm

They're both great - they hang around in the journals if you want to pop in and say hello I'm sure they'd love to hear from you. Helen's on mat leave now, she's just posted some lovely bump pics in her journal and LuluBee has got about 17 days to go til she has her stitches out. biscuit wasn't great last time I heard from her, she had a family bereavement and couldn't fly home for the funeral.

Hope your appointment goes well Michelle - let us know. I've done nothing today in the hope that my body will put a bit of effort into fighting a cold / throat / flu / cough thing off before it gets going properly. Going to have a hot curry soon and see if that helps too - I'm attacking it from all angles!!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am in a bad mood, oh has annoyed me. He hates payig the rent and its late and i pay everything else and he is looking to spend the rent on something! now he is sulking in the bedroom alone and i am fuming as he hasnt got his priorties right at all! i warned him it was a loosing battle he was at as how the hell can he argue with me and keeping the roof over our heads. Now i have to put up with his sulking mood which is way worse than my moodiness and i am sick to daeth of just about everything! I aint having a good time in any aspect of my life at all. I am shocked i havnt been placed in a mental home yet but i have got past the stage of givig a crap anymore about anything apart from baby. bet i have a bad xmas again, its customary for me.


----------



## baby D

:hi: hello ladies, been meaning to pop over here for a catch up... 


:hugs: Aww Dragonfly, you do seem to be having a rough time of it hun x As for trying to 'argue' over whether he should pay the rent....there is no damn argument to be had...he HAS to...men and priorities, ay! Honestly i sometimes wonder where their heads are at.....:hugs:

Glad to hear you are well Michelle, and almost 37 weeks - wow! That's classed as full term, isn't it? Or have i got that wrong? 

Sorry to hear about your blood pressure, elm. Mine was slightly raised at last appointment but MW wasn't too worried so wasn't given any meds....i feel fine, so i am sure all is well with LO. 

HEY LADIES......IT'S NEARLY JANUARY!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::
wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:hug:


----------



## Michelle100

Yay!!! You're right ...nearly January, all we have to do is get through Christmas and I find that the hols go pretty fast anyways. Well I WAS 37 weeks, until my last scan which was showing me at 36, so they want to stick with that. But nearing the end in any case...I remember in first tri thinking January will never come. I think I will try to get over to journals to see how the rest are doing. Thanks Laura & Elm.


----------



## Michelle100

Sorry that was supposed to be Baby and Elm...can't even concentrate on names any more.


----------



## elm

:wave: hi baby! Lovely to hear from you!!! x I've just been paranoid about having the few other symptoms of pre-eclampsia - made DP read them all so he can keep an eye on me without me having to google and get even more stressed!!! Chicken's been really active recently so he's doing fine in there, feels like there's an actual little person in there when I accept it's real :)

I'm thinking that LuluBee is going to be the first to give birth a week or so after she has her stitch out. 

It is exciting that it's nearly January but I'm not ready for him to come out yet. Will feel lots better once things are sorted and I've got my bag packed. MUST do it before Christmas day! 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## baby D

Hmmm, elm you are right about doing the hospital bag....i havn't done mine either! Heck, i don't even have a 'bag' to call a 'hospital bag!' Oh dear......arn't we supposed to have this done my 36 weeks? Better get on to it i guess xx


----------



## LuluBee

Sorry, I am still here - I promise - just hiding in lots of different places! I can't believe it's nearly January, my stitch comes out in 16 days and then I'll be free!!!!!!!! I'm hoping Pip makes an appearance soon after that - but avoids my birthday (the 12th) and Matt's birthday (19th) - my sister is also due on the 15th so it could be a very busy week!!!!
I'm trying not to get my hopes up though because I've read quite a few stories of women who've had stitches having scar tissue and going overdue :( Have just booked a pregnancy reflexology session for the evening of the 6th though (the night before my stitch comes out) so I might see if she can find a point that relates to my cervix and see how it's looking???

Not long now ladies, this time next month a few of us wil be Mummies!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG i could be a mum this time next month, i never thought of that way lulu ,but i bet i go overdue or something as baby comes on my birthday and darrens is the day before mine so its a busy months here also. 

I have a UTI i feel so sore and midwife was down, so hopefully that will go away soon. explains the back pain thogh.


----------



## LuluBee

Drink lots and lots of water sweetie, it'll help flush it out.


----------



## Dragonfly

Midwife said cranberry juice so mum went away to get me some. I do drink loads anyway. This pain is not nice at all. I had worse though when i wasnt preg i had a kidney infection and I was on my bike and every thing i hit on the road had me in tears. I was crawling to my front door thinking i was dying. So that would not need to happen again! scary.


----------



## elm

Didn't she give you anything for it? I'd not leave it too long before getting back to her if the cranberry juice doesn't work as I'm sure kidney infections are even worse when you're pregant :hugs:

Bag Bag BAG BAG BAG must do my BAG!!!!! Will wash things tomorrow and get as much packed as I can!!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

She rang my doc and asked for penicillan but as i suspected they didnt bother to send it to the chemist like they said. They always do that. Dosnt matter who calls even though they promiced it to the midwife by end of the day. So I will have to wait till tmorrow to get them but wont be surprised if i chuck them up as i always do with anti boitics anyway. I have to ring on xmas eve for th results to the clinic and i bet they do what they done last time and mess about and say they dont get them. I told midwife that and she says all they have to do is call and she would send the urine direct to the lab at the hospital. 

My surgury is appalling! they loose everything and lie to you down the phone about stuff. I try and aviod them. I had to ring several times for perscriptions that where never logged and they even clamined to to have spoke to me and i know who exactly i was talking to and all! 
they better not mess this up! i cant change docs in same town they wont let me as its their policy this other place and i cant go out of town as they dont let you if you within 6 miles or sometihng. Thats so stupid means i have to put up with their mistakes. 

anyway sorry i was ranting there lol 
hopefully they will send them down tomorrow and my mum wont be running around looking for them.


----------



## baby D

Thanks for the bag reminder, elm...................i really MUST do it.............really MUST BUY a bag first!

What size bag (roughly) have you girls got?


----------



## Dragonfly

I have 4 bags lol A hold all, the chaging bag and two wash bags, one is a small wash bag and other is a large one which I neded for me pjs as i ran ot of room in the other bags .


----------



## elm

I've got a little pull along suitcase. STILL haven't packed it but I'm closer to doing it than I was yesterday!!!

x


----------



## Michelle100

I have a small pull along as well. I can finally pack now that Christmas day is over. I had alot of things for Christmas that I needed for hospital. I have the baby's bag packed though...I think.


----------



## biscuit

Hi Girls! It`s been ages since I got on here but I thought it was about time I caught up on everything. Had a bit of a bad time recently as my dad passed away in late November so I haven`t really felt like getting online. Feeling a bit better now and trying to focus on on the baby.

So, it seems none of us have given birth yet but the first can`t be far away now. I noticed a bit of talk about SPD which I have had since about week 20. It was pretty painful and stopped me from walking around for a while but either it has eased off a bit or I am just getting used to it because I can get up and down the stairs now which was a struggle for a while. Turning over in bed can still be really painful though. Got my bags packed for the hospital a few days ago. A small pull along for me and another one for the baby. I just need to throw in a change of clothes for me and I`m done. Good to be prepared.

Getting pretty uncomfortable now and, although I have loved being pregnant, I am looking forward to the birth and having her out! So tired recently but finding sleeping really difficult.

Think I`ll go and check out the journals and such to see what news I have missed.


----------



## Dragonfly

So sorry to hear about your dad biscuit :( my thoughts are with you and family. 

I have had and still have spd fom about week 20 also, it comes and goes. Its here at the mo but not as bad as it was. I do wish I hadnt of held down my vomit with milk during the night for I am sat here now and I know its going to come up and there is no point on eating till it does. 3am one is ok by me now least i get sleep after instead of feeling bad all day. 

36 weeks today! and I like what my ticker says also :) I may have to go wake OH hehe.


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs: Oh Biscuit I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad :hugs: Sounds like you're all prepared for your little girl, are you all settled in your new house now?

Dragonfly I'm jealous I've been on a no sex order since I was 10 weeks pregnant :( Not long to wait now though - it's allowed once my stitch comes out - 10 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont even feel like sex, its awful and hurts me now if thats any consilation to you : ( i dnt feel right at all having sex. Feel really voialated and wrong after it. I cant wait to get my sex drive back as its been non existant through out this. I just like what my ticker says as it may help baby arrive. I say if you think about it seeing a you know what thump in and out would make you come out,............ok i know that was totally gross and i couldnt think of any other way of putting that lol


----------



## LuluBee

:rofl:


----------



## baby D

Biscuit - lovely to see you back and i am so sorry to hear about your dad - big hugs and lots of love to you xx

Dragonfly - :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

do yuo ever get pain down the middle fo your shoulders , its heartburn also but it feels like someone has kicked yuo in the middle of the back. my mate knows what it is she gets it to but my doc never got me when i said it to him years ago. I have that now. probably from eating to much crap but its sore! its like you swollowed a big rock and it hurts your back on the way down lol 

i hope that made sence,


----------



## LuluBee

Happy New Year everybody! We get to be Mummies this month :yipee:


----------



## Curlywoo

Hi, havent posted here for a while, but just wanted to come on and tell you all that I gave birth to a beautiful little boy on boxing day morning. Just over 3 weeks early, was a little bit of a suprise. He's wonderful though. 
Good luck to all you other January mums!


----------



## LuluBee

Congratulations honey, have you got any pics :hugs:


----------



## elm

Congratulations Curlywoo! I'd love to see photos too - have you posted your birth story yet? Will investigate!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## elm

Just wanted to let all those of you that don't visit my journal that we caught mouserat!!! 

Hope you're all ok :hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







STA60169.jpg
File size: 90.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baby D

yay elm, mouserat caught! Any big story behind the big 'catch.'

xx


----------



## elm

baby D said:


> yay elm, mouserat caught! Any big story behind the big 'catch.'
> 
> xx

Not really - sorry!!! It snowed and we saw mouserat footprints right by the boat so stepped up operation mouserat again - left a load of meat in the trap where the footprints had been and he fell for it!!!

How are you feeling? Can't wait to hear how Jaylene is doing!!!

:hug: x


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats massive! I dont know what size the one in my attic was but I was told it was masive also. My OH had traps set as they where not leaving from the plug ins. I didnt want to see it or would have cried for weeks. No more mousy noise here anyway. 

And again

hurry up babies!


----------

